
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to
machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company. No
recruiting firms or job boards, please.
======
joshmoz
Let's Encrypt | Full Time | Remote

Let's Encrypt is hiring another sysadmin. Help us make HTTPS ubiquitous!

[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)

Looking for security-conscious systems administrators with the following
qualifications:

    
    
      - Strong familiarity with enterprise networking, such as firewalls, network isolation, VLANs, and data backups.
      - Extensive experience implementing hardened systems with high capacity, high availability networking.
      - Strong understanding of virtualization.
      - Skills with git, saltstack, shell scripting.
      - Excellent English communication skills, written and spoken.
    

Dev-ops and python experience would be a huge plus.

Position is remote, can hire in the U.S. or Canada.

Email resumés to: it-jobs@linuxfoundation.org

~~~
gburt
This is such a cool opportunity. It is totally orthogonal to my skill set, so
I won't be personally interested, but so cool: it is rare to see a confluence
of "interesting," "philosophically important" and "remote" work outside of
pure entrepreneurship.

------
r_edwards
IBM Watson
[http://www.IBM.com/WatsonDeveloperCloud](http://www.IBM.com/WatsonDeveloperCloud)
@ 51 Astor Place New York NY 10003

# IBM Watson Developer Evangelist [REMOTE]

I'm looking for a technical evangelist to join the IBM Watson Developer Cloud
team. This position is with the product team making the IBM Watson technology
available as REST APIs to developers. Examples and demos of the services here
->
[http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/developercl...](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/developercloud/services-
catalog.html)

This is a customer facing role. Public speaking and working with developers to
flush out use cases and first POCs is the focus. Attending and running
public/private/university hackathon events is a major activity. The overall
goal is being a general advocate for machine learning and AI as well as
educating potential users.

If you have a programming background, like spending time building/hacking and
would like to work with IBM Watson offerings and the experimental technology
from IBM Research's Cognitive Labs then apply here:
[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=WAT-0767215)

~~~
yrezgui
Hi r_edwards, I applied to this position but the form was really long, I don't
know if I missed a step. Can you send me a mail ?
[http://www.yrezgui.com/me.html](http://www.yrezgui.com/me.html)

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB - www.rethinkdb.com - Mountain View, CA - C++ hackers

We're making it dramatically easier for the world to shift to realtime apps
with a new database access model -- instead of polling the database for
changes, the developer can tell RethinkDB to continuously push updated query
results to applications in realtime.

We're hiring C++ engineers to work on performance, the continuous computation
engine, and the distributed system.

RethinkDB is fun, very technically challenging, well-funded, and is growing
very quickly. Intellectually, we're also PL nerds (mostly Lisp and
Haskell/ML), so if that's your cup of tea you'll be right at home!

~~~
jrk_
I'm really curious about database development. What level of experience are
you looking for? Are you open to remote work?

~~~
coffeemug
Unfortunately we can't hire remotely.

We're not looking for database internals experience at all. We're looking for
knowledge of C/C++, algorithms, etc. People tend to learn all things database
on the job really fast.

------
parkaboy
NeoSensory |Houston, TX | Full Time, ONSITE | Software Developer, Machine
Learning/Algorithms Scientist

[http://neosensory.com](http://neosensory.com)

NeoSensory develops "high-throughput" sensory substitution/addition
("augmentation") wearables. An overview of our technology can be seen in co-
founder Dr. David Eagleman's TED talk from this past year:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/david_eagleman_can_we_create_new_se...](http://www.ted.com/talks/david_eagleman_can_we_create_new_senses_for_humans)

We're hiring two full time positions in Houston, TX. If you like delicious
food, amazing local beer, and have a passion for neuroscience and cyberpunk,
this company is for you!

Position 1: Software Developer

We're looking for a developer to help with creating public-facing Android/iOS
APIs for 3rd party developers, internal APIs for our engineers, and cleaning
our codebase/developing the style guide that we'll be using for years to come.
You should be able to write clean, well-documented, and tested code agnostic
of language.

Position 2: Machine Learning/Algorithms Scientist

We're also looking for someone with a strong background in
DSP/Statistics/Machine Learning to optimize (both in efficiency and
performance) our current algorithms. You should be the kind of person who
enjoys perusing the latest papers and can understand them well enough to
implement/try things out.

If interested or have questions, drop us a line! novich@neosensory.com

------
mboes
Tweag I/O | Paris, France | ONSITE | Software Engineer (Haskell, C), DevOps
Engineer | Scientific computing, Exascale storage

[http://tweag.io](http://tweag.io)

Tweag I/O is looking for distributed systems engineers and a devops engineer
to join a brand new team starting on a new, fully funded 3 year project in
Haskell and in C to develop the next wave of storage solutions, targeted at
the Exascale.

We are a research and development laboratory at the heart of Europe, applying
functional programming techniques to tame the complexity of distributed
systems and scale predictably. Most of our existing folks have a PL research
and/or formal methods background and enjoy demonstrating the correctness of
their solutions with gusto: randomized test case generation, model checking in
SPIN/Promela or interactive theorem proving using Coq. We are active
maintainers of the Cloud Haskell project and authors of the HaskellR project,
among other open source contributions.

We are a distributed company with a presence across Europe (and a smidgeon in
South America), but for this position we're looking to have you join a local
team near our headquarters here in Paris. We're pretty happy to look at
helping you relocate if you're up to spending some time in this beautiful
city. Fluency in French not required.

If you'd love the opportunity and the space to solve the hard problems of
science's large dataset infrastructure, by systematically decomposing them
into simple, orthogonal solutions that compose and commute like in algebra,
shoot us an email at jobs@tweag.io.

------
whalesalad
FarmLogs (YC W12) • Ann Arbor, MI • Onsite/Full-Time •
[https://farmlogs.com/](https://farmlogs.com/)

We build software to help farmers grow more with less.

We're hiring for:

\- Product & marketing

\- Data Science / Research – Are you easily excited by nitrogen levels and
cloud detection algorithms?

\- Devops – Consul, Containers, VPC's and CI oh-my!

\- Backend – Our modular infrastructure (runs-on (and :clojure :python))

\- Front-end – Our front-end team loves React, D3 and CoffeeScript

\- iOS – Swift and ReactiveCocoa sound fun?

We're also hardware hackers! We've created a really neat device that collects
ISOBUS data from tractors and farm equipment and buzzes it back to us over a
cellular network.

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

~~~
randomdata
Out of curiosity, are there any opportunities for us developers who also farm?
Notably with respect to the location and schedule constraints. I'm very
interested in what you guys are doing, but wish to continue farming as well.

~~~
vollmarj
It would certainly be worth a conversation. Shoot me an email and we can
connect.

~~~
chiragpatnaik
So, I saw this position last month as well. Was wondering if I was late.
Applied this time around.

------
webwright
Glowforge | Full Time | Seattle

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, just closed $9M from Brad Feld and True Ventures, and
have 12 employees.

The three founders have manufactured hardware, sold companies, graduated YC,
and built profitable businesses. Check out this article about us:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/glowforge-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/glowforge-series-a/)

Our greatest need right now is software engineers, but we're interested in
passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

~~~
antmachine
Hello!

What's your current tech stack like?

-antmachine

~~~
mustardhamsters
Hi, I'm Dean, the first software engineer at Glowforge. Our software deals
with a fair amount of Rails, but we also have Node and Python micro services
for certain processes. The UI is very Javascript heavy. We're also writing our
own firmware in C. The cloud software is managed with a set of Docker
containers.

~~~
manu29d
Bam! And I thought I had no work here after reading the first line. This is
great. One email. On it's way sir!

~~~
mustardhamsters
We do a little bit of everything! I tried to pick the best tool for each
purpose as I was building the early prototypes, and we've segmented the system
to make that easy to develop on. We are looking for people comfortable moving
around as much of the system as possible.

------
meakr1900
Instructure - Chicago, IL & Salt Lake City, UT - Software Developer

About Instructure: We make software that makes people smarter, including
Canvas ([http://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](http://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)), an open source learning
management system used by universities and K-12 schools, and Bridge, a
corporate learning platform
([http://www.getbridge.com/](http://www.getbridge.com/)).

What we're looking for:

\- Front-end developers with experience developing single-page web apps, iOS
and Android apps, and/or beautiful administration apps with modern web
technology.

\- Back-end developers with experience building web scale services in a
loosely coupled but highly integrated system.

\- We are a mixed stack and polyglot team with a deep commitment to quality
and to using the right tech for each problem we solve. Tech includes Ruby
(Rails), React, Node, and Postgres running on AWS.

More info at [http://bit.ly/1MImhw5](http://bit.ly/1MImhw5)

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

~~~
slg
This looks like an intriguing opportunity, but I just checked your post
history and noticed you have posted the same ad every month for 9 months now.
I can't imagine that a basketball team is experiencing startup like growth or
employs more than a few people in these roles so the repeated ads bring up
some questions. Are you guys actually hiring for open positions or just
collection resumes? Do you have a lot of turnover? Or is there some other
reason (low pay, crazy hours, etc) why this search is taking you the better
part of a year?

~~~
jsjigg
I've attempted to contact several times, with no response.

~~~
phila76ers
Hi jsjigg - I'm not sure why that is. Please try again and we'll be sure to
get back to you.

------
kristopolous
Since there's (at the time of this writing) 827 jobs here, I wrote a script
you can copy and paste into the web console to search the posts (available
here:
[https://gist.github.com/kristopolous/19260ae54967c2219da8](https://gist.github.com/kristopolous/19260ae54967c2219da8))

There is both OR and AND support here. If you specify your function parameter
as an ARRAY then it operates as an AND, otherwise each argument is an OR.

For instance, to see posts that are remote and python OR remote and ruby, you
can do

query(['remote','python'],['remote','ruby']);

The return of the function shows how many jobs were shown versus in total. For
instance, as of this writing, I get the following result when running the
above function:

{ shown: 56, total: 827 }

------
panamafrank
Spiffy | Berlin / Europe | Senior Go / Golang Developer(s) |
madebyspiffy.com/jobs | REMOTE | PART-TIME

We're small startup building a whiteboxed dispatch system to sell initially to
taxi firms, we are a distributed company and work 100% remotely, 95% of costs
are wages, we have no VC funding and pay our own way via revenue. We offer a
paid trial month. As for the product we've found "market-fit" and we're now
iterating towards a robust scalable finish.

As a developer at spiffy you only work 20 hours a week, all we require is that
you're around in the afternoon, there's no hierarchy & no management, we work
in small vertical teams and you're expected to decide, design, implement,
maintain & support. The wage (for everyone) is €3000 per month + VAT for now
but you're employed as a consultant (less tax) and can take on other projects
at the same time, not enough to live in London or Zurich but enough to live
somewhere with a nice beach or even in Berlin (like me).

As for tooling, we use github, jenkins & slack and we're always constantly
improving. There are no skype calls, no meetings of any kind, no standups, no
performance reviews, just open and honest communication.

We are only looking for senior developers (3+ years) at this moment who can be
around in the afternoons Central European Time

I personally would like to work with someone who employs TDD pragmatically and
writes clean maintainable code. Who is widely read, possessing a depth of
experience and able to bring ideas to the table. Experience building,
operating & testing distributed systems would be a massive plus.

At the moment we've developed a microservice architecture on app engine and
we'll be moving to containers in the near future. We don't expect you to have
three years of Go experience but you need have something in Go/Golang to show
us.

Just write a short cover letter detailing your past projects and what you'll
bring but don't forget to indicate that you've read into what the company is
about. Multi stage interviews are too resource consuming so if we like your
application and you come across well in the interview then we'll invite you
for a paid trial month.

Email us at hello@madebyspiffy.com

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal Labs | NYC and many other locations | Engineers, Designers, Product
Manager

Pivotal Labs is a division of Pivotal Inc.

We help clients to become better at development. We are religiously lean and
agile -- in practice that means we pair program and TDD every line of code
from the outside.

Our NYC office is growing fast to meet exploding demand for Labs and Cloud
Foundry assistance. We are also hiring in all our offices, including new
offices: SF, Palo Alto, Los Angeles, Seattle, Boulder, Denver, Chicago,
Toronto, London, Dublin, Berlin, Tokyo and Sydney.

We provide visa and relocation assistance. In the NYC office we have about 15
people from overseas, including Australians like me.

At the office we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong is not mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east coast style is more fun to watch.
The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life in
paradise.

Frankly this is the best job I've ever had -- I've learnt more here than
anywhere else.

You can apply through our website:
[http://pivotal.io/careers](http://pivotal.io/careers)

But if you email me -- jchester@pivotal.io -- I can take advantage of our
generous referral program and answer any private questions you might have.

~~~
jacques_chester
I left off Boston and DC! We are also growing in these fine cities.

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA - Onsite or Remote - Shyp

Need to mail something? Request a pickup in the Shyp app, we'll pick it up
from you, package it, and find the best deal out of UPS, Fedex & USPS to get
your items to their location safely, cheaply & on time.

5 server-side engineers are serving operations in 5 cities. We just raised
$50m and we're looking for engineers to help us grow.

Lots of interesting problems to work on, including:

\- Dispatch and demand prediction - recently we announced we're making all
Shyp couriers full time employees, [http://blog.shyp.com/shyp-ceo-
note/](http://blog.shyp.com/shyp-ceo-note/)

\- Standardizing shipping options and warehouse flow

\- Scaling engineering - bit.ly/1fZsGG7 for example

Some of the benefits of the job:

\- No getting paged in the middle of the night! Open hours are 8am to 8pm.

\- Whatever laptop setup you want, and $400 a year in travel credit.

\- Postgres and all timestamps are UTC

\- Everyone leaves the office at 6pm sharp.

We'd love to talk to you! You can't waste our time by getting in touch. We'll
answer all your questions and tell you a little more about what our interview
process looks like.

Please drop me a line - burke@shyp.com, or check out our jobs page -
[https://shyp.com/jobs](https://shyp.com/jobs)

Re: Remote opportunities - We are super interested in hiring great people who
can't move to SF. We believe our processes can support remote work, but we
understand this is a hard thing for us to assert with confidence. That said,
we are extremely interested in building remote-work processes that scale -
let's talk!

Not looking, but based in SOMA? You might be interested in our lunchtime tech
talks - ping me, burke+talks@shyp.com.

~~~
bliti
What's the stack like?

~~~
kevinburke
Javascript, Postgres, some Go (hopefully more Go soon). Redis for background
job processing, though it hasn't been very reliable and we're investigating
alternatives.

~~~
brobinson
We pushed tens of millions of jobs through Redis/Resque daily with no issues.
We had other instances receiving 30-50mbps of increment and set operations
24/7, too.

I'm curious what problems you guys are running into. Redis has been one of the
best and most reliable pieces of software I've ever used.

~~~
kevinburke
hey! thanks for the reply. I'm sure it would be fine if we had it configured
correctly - the issues we're seeing are a) unexpected behavior in the
queue/worker library we are using, b) it was installed before most of us got
there, and we don't understand the failure modes, and c) we don't have good
visibility into the state of the system when it fails.

I have full faith in Redis as a tool, and I'm sure there are reliable
queue/worker libraries that work with it but we don 't have one of them. even
with a reliable datastore you need to make sure you're not dequeueing things
twice or putting things back on the queue or suddenly having your workers stop
processing things - we've seen all of these, and like everything, it's been
tricky to balance "rewrite the entire thing" vs. "make it good enough & focus
on delivering business value".

~~~
brobinson
Thanks for the details. That balance is tricky to maintain. I've inherited my
share of bad codebases at startups. :)

------
JeremyHerrman
Plethora - [http://plethora.com](http://plethora.com) \- San Francisco, CA

Plethora is building the "Full-Auto Factory of the Future" \- giving you the
engineering superpowers to make hardware as easy as software.

We use custom robotics and advanced software to automatically manufacture
prototype and production parts using CNC milling.

We're well funded from top investors, generating revenue w/ growth, team of
20, and lots of fun/hard problems.

Computational Geometry Engineer for CAM (Applied Math) -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=15)

Computational Geometry Engineer for CAD (Applied Math) -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=16](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=16)

Quality Assurance Engineer -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17)

Visual Communication Designer -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

Marketing Generalist -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5)

Office Manager -
[https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=18](https://plethora.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=18)

Profile: [https://angel.co/plethora](https://angel.co/plethora)

Email me (founder): jeremy@plethora.com

Also happy to answer any questions below!

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC^ | Experienced full-stack developers/devops/product
manager/operations | On-site - Full Time

We're a small team of engineers from Silicon Valley that came out to DC last
year to help fix Healthcare.gov. It turns out there’s a lot more to fix. And
it’s surprising how much can be fixed by a small group of resourceful people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government.

Our revamped Healthcare.gov application has been used by millions, converts
35% better, and halves the completion time. The login system we rebuilt is
about two orders of magnitude more reliable and two orders of magnitude less
expensive; for example, it’s about $70M less per year to operate.

People die because the Veteran's Administration is months behind in processing
claims. The Social Security Administration pays benefits to millions of
deceased Americans. $80 billion is spent every year on federal IT contracting,
and 96% of projects are deemed failures. [0]

That’s not because there’s some conspiracy or because government is inherently
incapable of doing it right. These are complicated legacy systems and
processes, and there are very few people with modern tech industry experience
who are aware of these problems and willing to help fix them. You can help
change that.

Our team is 10 people (Stanford, Google, YC alums), and we plan to bring on a
few people every month through 2015.

We’re looking for:

* experienced full-stack engineers

* experienced devops engineers

* a product manager with a technical background

* a hyper-resourceful operations person

We have a social mission (we just incorporated as a public benefit
corporation), but we pay market compensation (above market, for DC) and equity
(above market).

If you'd like to build software and infrastructure that radically improves how
our government serves people, we’d love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

^Not in DC / able to relocate, but intrigued and in SF? Talk to us!

For more info, google "nava startup" (our SEO, not strong)

[0]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/th...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

~~~
fillskills
Really appreciate the work you guys are doing. If I wasn't already running a
startup, I would certainly apply. Best of luck building a great team

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems • San Francisco • Full Time • ONSITE

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source. What it's like to work with us:
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/)

iOS Front End -- Someone intimately familiar with iOS development and
internals, who has an appreciation for the craft of software development and
experience with making decisions that result in great products. No experience
with cryptography necessary, just solid experience developing for iOS and an
eye for good design.

Android Developer -- Is the pleasure center of your brain directly wired to
the experience of a slick UX or a nice animation? Do you hunt down memory
leaks and StrictMode violations for fun? We're looking for someone with deep
knowledge of the Android framework and an equally strong intuition for pairing
beautiful app experiences with beautiful code. You'll be the architect of
major features, making your code available to the world. You don't need to be
a security expert; it's knowing how to make complicated systems simple to use
that's at the heart of what we do.

Mobile UI / Product Designer -- We’re seeking an original thinker with strong
visual design skills ready to help make private communication simple. You'll
take on developing the look and feel of Signal on iOS, Android, and the
desktop. You’ll be responsible for updating the visual design for the app and
helping shape consistent guidelines to communicate a compelling user story
across our products and other touchpoints. You’ll work closely with a team of
engineers with a passion for making usable software. No experience with
cryptography necessary, just intuition for what makes a great product and
solid experience designing products that are a joy to use.

See more at
[https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/](https://whispersystems.org/workworkwork/),
or send us a note at workwithus@whispersystems.org

~~~
KRuchan
Love the perks section of your webpage. Very apt!

------
maxnov
Lateral - Berlin, Germany

Hey everyone!

Lateral builds APIs that enable any developer to integrate machine learning
into their apps and service, helping them deliver next generation intelligent
functionality to their users. We are an international and driven team that is
highly technical, appreciates design and likes a good laugh.

We're looking for ambitious people to join our team. If you've got skills in
some of the below, let us know:

    
    
      * HTML / CSS
      * Javascript (client-side)
      * Ruby on Rails
      * Test-driven development
      * DevOps
      * API Design
      * Server-side development (high performance APIs)
      * iOS development
    

How we work - To deliver our intuitive APIs, we work on the core ML
algorithms, back-end development and DevOps. We also create demo products and
applications powered by our API, such as NewsBot. We encourage open
discussions and make decisions as a team, as we see collaboration as the key
to success.

Why work with us - You can be part of an exciting and growing startup working
with machine learning in innovative ways to solve real problems. You can work
with a diverse set of languages, tools, platforms and topics and can have a
say to steer the future of development at Lateral.

Interested? - Please send us an email to hello@lateral.io including a link to
your GitHub or portfolio and a few sentences introducing yourself.

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
bcantrill
Joyent, San Francisco / Vancouver | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software engineer

Recently, the world has figured out what we at Joyent have known for a long
time: that operating system containers are the future of elastic
infrastructure. While this future has become clear to many, its essential
implication remains elusive: that in an all-container world, the old
abstraction of the virtual machine becomes prohibitively confining -- a
suffocating skeuomorph that incarcerates infrastructure in the past. At
Joyent, we believe in containers to our marrow -- and that the transition to
native container infrastructure presents opportunities to fundamentally
rethink computing, networking and storage systems. We are looking for more
people like us: systems generalists who love to cut code -- software engineers
who are afraid of neither the biggest of problems nor the grittiest details,
who are comfortable in every stage of the software design and implementation
process, and who find gratification in seeing their work available as open
source. We're seeking engineers who are able to move up and down the stack: at
any given time, we may find ourselves debugging a nasty device firmware bug,
rewriting a portion of the operating system kernel, instrumenting the
networking stack, debugging a virtual machine or interpreter, or developing
code for a distributed system to allow containers to be understood or managed
-- perhaps all in the same day or as part of the same problem. We expect that
you have detailed knowledge of a favorite language, tool or system, but that
you are also able to quickly pick up new ones as needed. And while
implementation experience is essential, enthusiasm and interest can trump
experience; we are willing to take a chance on someone who wants to step up.

We have immediate job opportunities in both downtown San Francisco and
Vancouver (both close to mass transit) -- and we are remote-friendly in the US
and Canada for those who have a track record of contributing to our open
source communities (or who otherwise have a proven ability to work remotely).
We are a growing company that appreciates the value of talent -- in terms of
things both big (we offer highly competitive salary and excellent benefits)
and small (your ACM membership dues are on the house). Join us in forging the
containerized future of elastic infrastructure! E-mail jobs@joyent.com
(subject "Software engineer") or DM me on twitter (@bcantrill)

~~~
contingencies
Why "remote-friendly in the US and Canada" only?

~~~
ashleyhindle
Probably for ease of managing benefits, payments/salaries, employment law and
such

~~~
contingencies
That would make sense except that in my experience all of that is far easier
(law, tax, health insurance, etc.) when employees are international.

------
dmzza
Elevate | iOS Engineer | REMOTE or Bay Area, part time (or full time)
contractor

Apple's App of the Year in 2014.
[http://elevateapp.com](http://elevateapp.com)

I work full-time on Elevate's iOS app. We make brain training games, so most
of the company works on cross-platform games. I'm the one responsible for
everything on iOS that isn't a game.

We ship improvements to the app and a new game every month. You would take
your own tasks and help with code review for each release.

Objective C and some C++ experience is necessary, we also use Swift in some
isolated places, and would like to use Swift wherever feasible.

The app is very animation heavy. CoreAnimation experience is useful.
Understanding what causes performance issues and how to use Xcode's profiling
tools is useful too. We have really talented designers who cry when you build
ugly things.

It's a pretty chill gig. We probably need at least half of your time around a
deadline, but usually you can spend as much time as you want working on stuff.
The well of tasks never runs dry. We have an office, but Slack+Trello means
you can work from anywhere.

Send at least your Github username to me: david+hn@elevateapp.com

Links to anything you've done that is on the App Store is way more interesting
to me than a resume.

~~~
omairaslam
Love the app and how it is designed. Love the idea of working with your team.

I represent Cubesly, a top notch mobile application development studio
consisting of a hand-picked bunch of passionate iOS and Android developers. We
have extensive experience with creating well polished mobile applications on
the iOS and Android platforms for clients across the world, especially the US
and Europe. Here are some clients we have and their apps that I would like to
highlight

Daniel Burkhoff MD PhD, who is an Adjunct Associate Professor at Columbia
University for whom we developed the PVLoops suite of apps. Dr Scott Wallace
who is a PhD in clinical psychology for whom we developed the Workhealth eAP
app. Ernest Sports who is one of our long standing clients and for whom we
have developed all their mobile apps that talk wirelessly to their swing
analyser hardware, namely the ES12, ES12 Club Fitting App, ES14 and the ES14
Club Fitting App. Disruptive for whom we developed the beautiful and minimal
Busy App. A Stanford graduate and an ex Apple employee for whom we developed
the Heard App A hobbyist drone flyer based in Canada for whom we developed the
Flying Caddie App

Here are the links to the above mentioned apps

Busy App ([http://getbusyapp.com/](http://getbusyapp.com/)) Heard App
([http://www.heardapp.com/](http://www.heardapp.com/)) PVLoops
([http://www.pvloops.com/](http://www.pvloops.com/)) Ernest Sports - ES12
([http://www.ernestsports.com/es12](http://www.ernestsports.com/es12)) Ernest
Sports - Club Fitting App ([http://ernestsports.com/club-fitting-
app/](http://ernestsports.com/club-fitting-app/)) Ernest Sports - ES14
([http://www.ernestsports.com/es14/](http://www.ernestsports.com/es14/))
Flying Caddie ([http://www.flyingcaddie.com](http://www.flyingcaddie.com))

You can check out the rest of our portfolio at
[http://www.cubesly.com/portfolio](http://www.cubesly.com/portfolio)

If you feel our experience is in line with what you require, feel free to
reach out to me at omair@cubesly.com, call me at 510 493 7118 or on skype
(omairaslam).

------
trefn
Mixpanel (YC S09) | San Francisco, CA [ONSITE]

Mixpanel is growing very rapidly - 13 people at the start of 2013, 36 by Jan
2014, 120 at the beginning of this year. Currently 200.

On the financial side, revenue is growing apace and we were recently valued at
$865M by a16z.

==MOBILE==

On mobile, we are hiring lead engineers for both iOS and Android. On both
platforms, we build crazy things that dig deep into platform internals
([https://mixpanel.com/mobile-ab-testing](https://mixpanel.com/mobile-ab-
testing), [https://mixpanel.com/codeless-mobile-
analytics](https://mixpanel.com/codeless-mobile-analytics))

==SITE RELIABILITY==

We are also hiring SRE’s - this is a new team, built to improve reliability
and performance across our infrastructure. We have > 1K leased dedicated
machines, mostly running our custom datastore.

You can find more info about what we work on at
[https://code.mixpanel.com](https://code.mixpanel.com), and more info about
the jobs at [https://mixpanel.com/jobs](https://mixpanel.com/jobs).

If you're interested, send me an email at tim@mixpanel.com and I'll point you
in the right direction.

------
JoshuaJBerk
Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/))

Position: Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript / Node / Backbone)

Location: San Francisco

URL: [https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/43356-full-stack-engineer)

 _We 're also hiring for Front-end/Design =>
[https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71615-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71615-frontend-engineer) & Mobile =>
[https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71617-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/localize/jobs/71617-ios-engineer) _

We are building tools to help companies go global (e.g. translation,
acquisition, support). It's an enormous opportunity.

As our 4th team member, you'd have full control of your role and large parts
of our product.

Apply: Email (jobs@localizejs.com) More details:
[https://angel.co/localize/jobs](https://angel.co/localize/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    

Bonus points if you...

    
    
      —  Make decisions with data. 
      —  Are comfortable with pets!
      —  Want to build an inclusive work environment. 
      —  Know the difference between #i18n #L10n and #a11y
      —  Enjoy learning new languages / traveling. 
    

In addition to competitive equity & salary, you get...

    
    
      —  A shiny new laptop of your choice 
      —  Full insurance coverage (medical, dental, and vision) 
      —  Free (lunch) food + snacks! 
      —  Relocation assistance to SF 
      —  Stipend for continuing education 
      —  Reimbursed: gym + commuting
    

Au revoir! -- Localize Team :)

------
donohoe
The New Yorker - 1WTC, NYC - Software Engineer (Full Time, Onsite)

We are looking for a talented and knowledgeable software engineer to join us
as we build upon the success of our relaunch and start on a number of
challenging new projects. The ideal candidate is a person who is passionate
about Web technologies and performance, with the skill to optimize for
scalability and speed. We uses WordPress so that special someone should have a
strong PHP/WordPress background.

* PHP and MySQL: Strong PHP chops

* Familiarity with relational databases WordPress platform, other CMS/platforms/frameworks

* WP Plugin development and ACF experience a plus

* Advanced Javascript: Design patterns. Not just knowing jQuery

* Expertise in HTML, CSS, and cross‐browser quirks. Except IE6, IE7, IE8, and IE9

* Experience with Sass, Grunt, Vagrant, etc, a plus

* Attention to performance and optimization

We’re open to technologies that can help to get the job done, so past
experience outside of the LAMP stack is a welcome addition

Full description: [http://www.newyorker.com/about/careers/software-
engineer](http://www.newyorker.com/about/careers/software-engineer)

If you have any questions, contact me directly at donohoe@newyorker.com

------
meaydinli
CSG Chicago is hiring in Chicago (downtown)!

CSG International’s has a suite of solutions that empowers the top brands in
media and entertainment to easily and effectively market, monetize and manage
their premium digital content and customers. CSG International offers either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics. To learn about the other product and services that
are offered at CSG International (and in Chicago) please check us out at:
www.csgi.com!

We are hiring globally for:

\- iOS Developers

\- Android

\- JavaScript Web Developers

\- Project Managers

\- Technical Analysts

\- Software Architects

\- Operations Engineer

\- C# Software Engineers

We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hours, Group Outings and much more. Find more about us at: www.csgi.com- to
join our fantastic team please apply with resume at: _work@csgi.com_ and _Tara
Taft_ will get back in touch with you.

------
cynusx
NoviCap - [http://novicap.com](http://novicap.com) \- Full time, Barcelona,
Visa possible for experienced engineers

Available positions: Software engineer (ruby), devops engineer (security-
oriented)

NoviCap is a barcelona-based Techstars company that provides early payments
for outstanding invoices to small and medium sized businesses in Spain.

We are having a lot of fun building an international team and we currently
have 2 colombians, 3 italians, 2 belgians, a romanian and 5 spaniards in our
team and we are expanding from 15 to 27 people the coming months.

It is an exciting time to join the team as we are still small enough for smart
people to make a huge impact but growing fast enough that there is lot of room
for personal growth. There is an option to get equity for top performers.

You can find out what we are about by watching this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzi2hmsEH6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzi2hmsEH6k)

If you are interested or want to learn more, shoot me an email at
nicolas@novicap.com

------
calvinfo
Segment | San Francisco ONSITE | Engineering and Business roles

Our vision is to build the infrastructure that allows businesses to collect,
organize, and understand their data. We launched on HN two years ago with
analytics.js, and now tens of thousands of developers send us billions of
requests a month. We’re looking for experienced engineers to join our friendly
team of 50 in Potrero Hill.

You'd be a good fit if you have expertise in Node, Go, AWS, Docker/containers,
Terraform, devops, infrastructure, product management, security or technical
sales.

A few things we’re working on:

    
    
      * Automating the monitoring of hundreds of integrations with third party services
      * Standardizing the semantics of dozens of different types of events that 
        are sent between integrations
      * Scalable and accessible storage of billions of events from customers 
        and partners that can be queried in SQL
    

To learn more, go to [https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

------
xtracto
Kueski is Hiring in Guadalajara, Mexico!, yes you can get a piece o Silicon
Valley if you are in Mexico too! (
[https://kueski.com/careers/software_engineer](https://kueski.com/careers/software_engineer)
)

We are a growing group of people (31 now! around 12 in the Tech Group) who
have been working for the last two years building the "Amazon of Financial
Services". Whether it is building financial risk models using the latest
Machine Learning algorithms, or designing and developing that killer software
architecture to process millions of applications and users, there is plenty of
fun. Kueski is backed by Crunch Fund and Core Ventures, having raised USD$1.3
M in the seed round and a Delaware Corp. But at the same time we are operating
100% in Mexico (Guadalajara, to be precise). For those reasons, you will find
all the cool things you would expect from a company in the Valley such as (but
not limited to =oP ) ping-pong, 24/7 free food (imagine a big freezer full of
delicious frozen Mexican food like cochinita, enchiladas, etc) great amicable
culture, no office hours, among several other things. We have open positions
for variety of profiles: Developers, Human Resources, Data Scientists, Digital
Media Marketing, Operations Associate, Controller. If you fit any of these
profiles, we would like to hear from you. For more info send your resume at
jobs+hn@kueski.com or write directly to me at baqueiro@kueski.com Some info
about Kueski in the news:
[http://www.economist.com/news/business/21647624-nascent-
tech...](http://www.economist.com/news/business/21647624-nascent-tech..).
[http://www.pr.com/press-release/556004](http://www.pr.com/press-
release/556004) [http://elempresario.mx/casos-exito/kueski-los-geeks-se-
ponen...](http://elempresario.mx/casos-exito/kueski-los-geeks-se-ponen..).
[Spanish]

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
nnesman26
DataRobot| Engineering | Boston, MA (Remote OK)| Full time

Predictive analytics in the cloud! DataRobot is a predictive analytics
platform for data scientists to build and deploy accurate predictive models in
a fraction of the time it takes today. By harnessing the power of massively
parallel computing, DataRobot builds and refines 1000s of possible models
using R and Python to find the best ones in just hours.

The Perks: Significant equity, generous health benefits, catered lunches,
dinners, ping pong, foosball, P90X, Werewolf, adult beverages, company
outings, and more!

We're actively hiring Field Support Engineers, Release Automation Engineers
and 40 other positions!
[http://www.datarobot.com/careers/](http://www.datarobot.com/careers/)

If interested, please send resumes or questions to nicole@datarobot.com

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) — London, UK — [http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)
— ONSITE

We're focused on understanding and recommending content at scale. We use
ML/NLP techniques to algorithmically understand the meaning behind content and
make sense of people's wide and nuanced interests based on their behavior.
Engaging content is the future of online monetization, and we're building the
intelligent infrastructure for deploying revenue-generating content.

We have a ton of interesting problems to solve. We're constantly ingesting
vast numbers of documents to learn from, tracking millions of interactions
with content, computing the interests of millions of users, and making
personalized real-time recommendations. This scale impacts every engineering
decision we make, and we're looking to build a company with people excited by
the challenges it poses.

You'll want to have interests or experience in some of the following:

* Working extensively in functional languages (we mostly use Scala, with Akka, Spray, Scalaz; some Haskell).

* Building large-scale distributed systems (we run a microservices architecture on AWS)

* Designing and implementing proprietary machine learning models and real-time personalized recommendation systems

* Rapidly iterating and scaling a front-end product (designing UX and UI, HTML/CSS & React, etc.)

We're a VC and Y Combinator-backed startup at the beginning of our journey. As
one of our first engineers you'll play a central role in defining our tech
culture and direction. There's a huge opportunity to effect change at scale
through real responsibility and ownership of product. And because at this
early stage there's so much to do, there's so much to learn and room to grow!

To apply, please head over to
[https://permutive.workable.com/jobs/72041](https://permutive.workable.com/jobs/72041)

------
saurabh20n
20n | San Francisco | Full Time, ONSITE | [http://20n.com](http://20n.com) |
Machine learning, data mining, NLP, and computational biology

Biology is severely under-utilized. 20n (YC W15) fixes that using software
predictions to create cells that produce valuable chemicals. We created a
bacteria that eats sugar and produces acetaminophen -- the active ingredient
of Tylenol. ps: This is the only living cell on the planet that produces
acetaminophen.

20n is a YCombinator, DARPA, and Khosla Ventures backed, with existing Fortune
500 customers and incoming revenue. Our core technology is a data mining and
machine learning platform for biological data. We routinely distribute using
Spark, write approximation algorithms for NP-complete problems, and push the
software predictions to robots that build the microbes. We are looking for
algorithms experts who want to see their predictions create new life!

Full job descriptions:

* Data mining and NLP: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:input)

* Machine learning: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:predict)

* Computational Biology: [http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence](http://20n.com/jobs.html#team:sequence)

------
michaelrmmiller
MOTU — ONSITE, INTERN or FULLTIME — Cambridge, MA (Harvard Square)

MOTU crafts industry-standard, award-winning audio technologies. We are known
for our high-quality audio interfaces, our professional multi-track recording
software, synthesizers, virtual instruments, and effects. Our products are
depended upon by musicians like Beyoncé, Danny Elfman, Michael Giacchino, Alan
Menkin, Pat Metheny, Alexandre Desplat, Pete Townshend, Cirque du Soleil and
Madonna.

We're a small, dedicated team of engineers based right in Harvard Square in
Cambridge, MA. We are a different sort of full-stack: from the UI down to the
DSP, the drivers, the FPGA and the physical hardware and everything in
between. Our latest AVB line of hardware is a networked audio device that can
stream hundreds of channels over ethernet following the AVB IEEE standard with
just .625ms latency. Each unit has an embedded linux server that allows users
to control it and mix in realtime from any device with a browser. Our DAW,
Digital Performer, is a standard for film, TV and game composers around the
world.

We develop mostly in C++11/14, Python, CoffeeScript and JavaScript. They're
not prerequisites by any means, though, and we're always excited to
incorporate new technologies.

Interested in the future of digital audio and music creation? Feel free to
contact me directly at michael_miller@motu.com.

------
hyramgraff
MPA Healthcare Solutions - Chicago, IL - ONSITE

* Software Engineer

We are looking for a software engineer to join our small but growing
development team. Our team has three primary responsibilities:

1) Supporting and maintaining existing code for building and applying
predictive models.

2) Importing datasets from a variety of sources and preparing them for use in
modeling.

3) Supporting the research work of our clinicians (which is usually directed
toward extending or improving the methodologies employed in responsibility
#1).

* Health Services Researcher

We are also seeking a Health Services Researcher. This individual will be an
integral member of our team. The MPA team includes physicians, statisticians,
analysts, and programmers. You will have access to statistical expertise and
will collaborate and network with members of the team. The position requires a
Ph.D. or Master’s in a field relevant to health services research (i.e. Bio-
informatics, epidemiology, health research methodology, health services
research), or an M.D. with additional training or experience in a related
field. You should aspire to create, evaluate, and implement high value
patient-centric care delivery models with the goal to improve value of health
care delivery.

Full descriptions are at [http://consultmpa.com/now-
hiring/](http://consultmpa.com/now-hiring/)

To apply: email hr@consultmpa.com with a cover letter, resume and CV, if
appropriate.

------
agentsmutual
Clojure Developers Wanted

We are looking for for enthusiastic developers with a range of experience
levels to join our expanding team. We develop a popular public facing property
website, in additional to several backend systems for stakeholders.

You’ll work closely with the product owners and stakeholders to deliver
features efficiently using scrum and kanban approaches. We work in small
developer lead teams and primarily develop in Clojure. We’ll give you the
opportunity to work on a range of projects giving you a broad understanding of
our business and technical approaches. We believe firmly in using the right
tool for the right job and you’ll be involved in choosing them.

All work is based in our London Waterloo office and take pride in its relaxed
working atmosphere.

We have some interesting challenges on the horizon and keen to hear from self
motivated individuals to create innovative yet pragmatic solutions.

Some of our current approaches:

Clojure Elasticsearch Postgres HTML5, CSS, Javascript AWS - Particularly
Redshift, SQS, SNS & S3 Highly available and scalable architecture

Potential future developments include:

Analytics Event source processing Container based services Rich web UIs

Apply here: [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86245/developers-
want...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86245/developers-wanted-
agents-mutual)

------
davenaff
BrandVerity |Seattle, WA| Full-time Onsite Python Developers

At BrandVerity we think big and we don't cut corners. The internet is full of
bad guys trying to trick unsuspecting users and make a quick buck. Our mission
is simple: Clean up the internet. We're a small company and the only way we
can deliver on this mission is if everyone we hire is talented, passionate,
and committed to doing things the right way.

We do a lot of web crawling to trace the flow of web traffic, or identify
places where their brand is being used incorrectly or inappropriately in
specific offers, free form text, or even images. Directing a crawl against big
chunks of the web and filtering the results to find the needle in the internet
haystack has many challenges, and certainly puts our core work in the "Big
Data" realm.

We're looking for an experienced engineer who is a strong individual
contributor but also wants to share their experience with some extremely
capable but more junior team members. We’re very collaborative, and our
engineers are some of the best communicating people around, because we
appreciate that even if you can solve a problem well, being able to
communicate about it is just as important. The strong developer we’re seeking
will have the foundations to easily adapt to a new stack, so we’re not looking
for specific skill buzzwords. Experience with Python, AWS, and non-relational
data storage would help you ramp up faster, but we’re willing to invest the
time if you come with the right stuff but not the same stack.

If this sounds worth having a conversation about, please drop us a line at
jobs@brandverity.com

------
manndog
Cognii - Boston, MA

Cognii is building the "Siri for Education" to transform online learning. We
are looking for two positions:

1\. NLP Engineer

You should have a background or interest in following areas

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - large scale data modeling
      - information extraction and filtering
      - educational technology experience is a plus
    

2\. Back-end Software Engineer

Some of the responsibilities include:

    
    
      - Design and implement the scalable web service RESTful API
      - Data pipeline workflow optimization
      - Write different scripts and tools to analyze the usage data logs
      - Experience with Ruby and Rails
    

Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
cshenoy
Washington, DC | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE considered

UrbanStems ([https://urbanstems](https://urbanstems)) || Fast flowers at
affordable prices

We're growing and need a highly skilled JavaScript (Node) developer to come
help us build stuff quicker. Our backend is almost fully powered by Node. The
position requires someone who can adapt and thrive under pressure. Some of the
backend is being moved to micro-services but we're not planning to go
overboard with it. You'll be the third engineer (joining me and another
person) and employee #15 so you'll have a huge impact on not only the tech but
the company itself. We're passionate about making our customers happy and know
that our tech plays a big part of that process. Come join us!

Most of the work requires backend knowledge:

* JavaScript (we're slowly moving the codebase over to ES6), Node/io * Postgres, Redis * API development * nginx/AWS/DevOps (some base knowledge, at the very least) * Would be awesome if you know front-end dev (Backbone, React, moving to Flux-like arch soon). Not necessary though so don't fret.

Please email me at chetan@urbanstems.com. I definitely value seeing your past
work over a standard resume but feel free to send it along.

~~~
bliti
OT: Your personal website is giving me a security risk warning on Firefox
(latest stable build).

~~~
gbraad
add .com ?

~~~
bliti
[https://www.chetanshenoy.com](https://www.chetanshenoy.com)

~~~
cshenoy
oh yeah, the cert expired recently. haven't had time to update/remove it. will
need to do it soon

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) | Full Time | Onsite

Digital H2O aims to build products that enable cost effective and sustainable
use of water in industrial processes. We use a strong mix of data engineering
and machine learning to forecast the oil and gas marketplace.

\- Senior Front-End Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience in
building single page applications in a modern framework. We currently use
Ember but strong experience with any of the popular frameworks would be great.

\- Senior Data Engineer | Seeking an engineer with strong experience in Python
and a love of gaining new insight from data using tools like Pandas, SciKit-
Learn, and much more.

We are building out a small and experienced team and at this time are only
looking for the most experienced and proven teammates we can find. We offer
very-competitive-to-above-market pay, your choice of laptop and multiple
monitors, 401k matching, annual bonus + biannual review, and more. Contact
wcleveland@digitalh2o.com or visit
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers](http://www.digitalh2o.com/careers) for
more info!

------
BrainScraps
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA (onsite)

Our software stands valiantly between scammers and grandma's money.

I found out about this big-hearted YC company from the June 1st Who's Hiring
thread and started working full-time on June 15th. Here are some things I've
done since then:

\- Learned a ton about how payment processing works under the hood

\- Used Twilio to add functionality to our phone system so our CS friends have
a lower call volume

\- Gotten coffee/lunch with pretty much everyone on the team (we're still
small)

\- Increased gif / screencap usage in PRs & code reviews

\- Automated transaction auditing, saving lots of person-hours && increased
test coverage

\- Helped translate fast-speaking Spanish on a few CS calls

\- Observed how a nimble startup implements Grown-Up-Business-Level security

\- Finally actually learned what ruby's #inject method is all about

\- Had a real reason to consult POODR

We're looking for nice people who have worked on hairy, wacky production full-
stack code before - someone who can make things better without being rude,
judgemental or arrogant about it. We'd prefer session musicians over
rockstars.

Email jobs@truelinkfinancial.com and we'll get back to you within 2 business
days, pinky swear!

keywords for you CMD+F types (not requirements) - rails, RoR, ruby, fintech,
full-stack, chinchillas

------
nikentic
Zerebra | Web Development & On-site Support Consultants | Stockholm, Sweden

Zerebra is a consultant company, working with web development with widely
different tech stacks (from Python, Flask/Django, Postgres, to C# with MSSQL)
and on-site tech support, to fully cover small to medium companies tech-needs.

We have the competence to fill all our clients needs in digital marketing,
application development, tech-stack migrations and much more.

You can read more abut the position here:
[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1205-zerebra-ab-
webbutvecklare/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/1205-zerebra-ab-webbutvecklare/)

~~~
cpach
Nice to see Swedish companies represented on ”Who’s hiring?”. Good luck with
the recruiting!

~~~
henrik_w
Agree! Usually there are a couple of Swedish (mostly Stockholm) companies each
month I check.

This is a fun resource to see cities/countries companies are hiring for:
[http://whereis-whoishiring-hiring.me/](http://whereis-whoishiring-hiring.me/)

Yay Sweden!

~~~
benihana
Hey good for you guys!

------
okhudeira
Pangea - Chicago, IL - Full-time

DevOps Engineer (AWS, Chef, .NET, Linux/Windows, MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ)

Pangea started with the mission of making money transfer simple, fair and
safe. Since then, we’ve been striving to enhance the security, and reduce the
cost and pain points of money transfer. Our first solution allows users to
complete a transfer in three easy steps and pay with any US debit card, with a
nationwide cash solution coming soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia,
Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican Republic can collect the transfers in
cash or receive the money directly into a bank account. Through every product
iteration, we’ll continue to offer more convenience and meaningfully improve
the user experience. Pangea is currently accepting transfers from limited
states (AL, ID, IL, GA, MS, MT, NM, OR and SC) in the US.

You'll play an integral role on the engineering team to ensure our
infrastructure is reliable, fast and secure.

Some of your tasks include:

\- Migrate non-production servers and services to a separate AWS account.

\- Refactor our build process for consistency and reliability.

\- Audit our AWS infrastructure and architecture and make recommendations for
improvements.

\- Implement above improvements.

\- Refactor our monitoring and alerting infrastructure (currently using Zabbix
and PagerDuty).

\- Load test the infrastructure.

Full job description at [https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-engineer.html)

To apply, email me at omar [at] gopangea.com

------
alex_duf
THE GUARDIAN | SENIOR/SOFTWARE DEVELOPERS | LONDON | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Development of digital products is central to the future of the Guardian. We
build the products that showcase our diverse and important journalism. We
create the tools that the journalists and editors use to write their stories
securely, anywhere from London to Syria. We write the APIs and services that
allow those stories to be distributed across the globe. We write the products
and interfaces that show off and monetise that content to its maximum
potential.

We mostly program in Scala and Javascript, but we use the best tool that fits
the problem. We have hacks in the wild in all manner of languages. Our
infrastructure lives on AWS and our own OpenStack private cloud. We encourage
product teams to implement, manage and support their own stack. We do our
coding in public. Sadly, the same can be said of our karaoke.

You’re a passionate, intelligent human being who loves technology. You might
love the news, or you might want to reinvent it. You like inspiring the people
you work with and being inspired by them in return. You have experience of
getting stuff done. You are a talented Engineer who is, or will be, an expert
in their chosen field and has a strong interest in all software engineering
disciplines.

Further information can be found on our Developer Blog:
[http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-
team.html](http://developers.theguardian.com/join-the-team.html)

To search our vacancies, please visit our careers site:
[https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl](https://gnm.taleo.net/careersection/ex/jobsearch.ftl)

------
mocatta
We're looking for a brilliant compiler expert to join our 6 man team (ONSITE).
We're a London (UK) based startup that includes ex MIT researchers, PhDs, and
successful serial entrepreneurs, all with 10+ years industry experience. We've
built companies worth over $100m, and now we're building our next $100
billion+ startup.

We are commoditising supercomputing at global scale. Major banks, hedge funds,
startups, government and enterprise are lining up simultaneously as customers
and investors. Their applications range from predicting financial markets and
climate modelling to powering AI and synthetic biology.

The role involves leading our language and compiler implementation efforts,
building optimizing compilers to generate efficient code across HPC hardware.
You will help achieve this by both applying existing research in the
literature and our in-house research, as well as carrying out new research.
Our current work has involved implementing efficient LLVM frontends. You will
be our resident compiler expert and as the company grows, take on a senior
leadership role building and running our Languages Research Division.

Salary:

£100k + 2% in stock

Email us @ jobs@domini.io

------
PieSquared
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE, Full-time | Molecular Biology, Software
(Full Stack), Computational Biology, Wet-lab Automation, Machine Learning

We are a team of crazy biologists, engineers, data scientists and clinicians
on a mission to change forever the way infectious diseases are diagnosed and
treated. We face incredibly interesting challenges in software engineering,
machine learning and molecular biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics
and genomic technologies.

We're hiring molecular biologists, computational biologists, software
engineers and data scientists. Join us on the ground-level for this exciting
journey to shape our technology, product and company culture.

If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about biological problems, or
have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel free to contact me
directly: agibiansky@kariusdx.com

Some of the things we’re looking for in people (not all required):

• Comfortable and familiar with both backend and frontend technologies

• Able to glide across the stack as needed

• Computational genomics / bioinformatics background

• Algorithms development background and strong understanding of practical
implementation issues

• Deep understanding of probabilistic modeling, statistics and data structures

Potential responsibilities:

• Designing and implementing robust and scalable compute infrastructure on top
of AWS

• Creating pipelines for analyzing, storing and visualizing complex genomic
data.

• Research, implementation, and testing of new analysis methods in
computational genomics, in particular related to sequence analysis and
metagenomics.

------
dswalter
Are You a Human | [http://areyouahuman.com](http://areyouahuman.com) | REMOTE
maybe | Detroit, MI USA

Looking for Data Scientists, Front-End and Back-End Engineers

We’re dedicated to making the digital world better for real humans. Automated
programs, called bots, account for 61% of overall internet traffic today — and
as the world becomes more digital, this will only increase. Ultimately, bots
make it more difficult for real humans to get what they need from the
Internet, and more difficult for companies who serve humans to provide high
quality content and services cost-effectively. We find and verify humans by
analyzing natural user behavior across millions of websites.

All humans interested in joining the team, please visit
[http://areyouahuman.com/careers](http://areyouahuman.com/careers) to apply.

\--------------------------------

I work here as a data scientist, and the central task of verifying humans
opens up a fun bag of machine learning and engineering challenges. It's also
an amicable, smart group of humans to work with.

~~~
allanesquina
Location: Brazil, São Paulo

Technologies: Javascript, nodejs, angularjs, backbonejs, css3, sass, less,
stylus, html5, PageSpeed, mongoDB, mysql, SQL Server, python, php

Résumé/CV:

My name is Allan Esquina, I'm a web developer focusing on performance and
automation. I've been studying new technologies everyday. Nowadays, I'm the
maintainer of JavaScript: The Right Way ([https://github.com/braziljs/js-the-
right-way](https://github.com/braziljs/js-the-right-way)) and owner of the
RincoJS organization
([https://github.com/rincojs/](https://github.com/rincojs/)), both open source
projects. I've been working on a static site generator called Rinco SG as
well. Looking forward for a remote opportunity.

Links:

Github: [https://github.com/allanesquina](https://github.com/allanesquina)

Codepen.io: [http://codepen.io/allanesquina/](http://codepen.io/allanesquina/)

Linkedin:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/allanesquina](https://br.linkedin.com/in/allanesquina)

Projects:

RincoSG: [https://github.com/rincojs/rinco-
staticgen](https://github.com/rincojs/rinco-staticgen)

Js The Right Way:
[http://www.jstherightway.org/](http://www.jstherightway.org/)

Email: allan.esquina@gmail.com

------
mattspitz
Dropbox | New York City | Software Engineer / Site Reliability Engineer |
ONSITE

We're a small team building the foundation for Dropbox's first office outside
San Francisco. We work on impactful projects that are essential to Dropbox's
success. It's a lot of fun, and we've only just begun.

\- SWE:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/450](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/450)

\- SRE:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/761](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/761)

Also hiring in...

\- SF:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/143](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/143)

\- Seattle:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/661](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/661)

\- Tel Aviv:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/829](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/829)

------
champion
HubSpot is hiring for software developers in Cambridge/Boston and Dublin
ONSITE.

Looking for front-end (React/Flux, Backbone, ES6/CoffeeScript) and back-end
(java, hbase, kafka, hadoop) developers who enjoy working in small teams that
own significant parts of our products. Developer autonomy and responsibility
are what fuels our product culture. Our marketing & sales platform help small
businesses grow.

More on our team, culture and roles:
[http://product.hubspot.com/](http://product.hubspot.com/)

Or ping me (champion at hubspot) with any questions.

------
joshyeager
Swift Systems - Ellicott City, MD - Systems Engineer II -
[http://www.swiftsystems.com/careers/systems-engineer-ii-
fred...](http://www.swiftsystems.com/careers/systems-engineer-ii-frederick-
md.html)

Swift Systems is a full-service IT engineering and services firm focused on
the delivery of managed IT services. We are looking for a disciplined,
talented, and customer-focused Systems Engineer to join our established
engineering team. Our growing team, low turnover, and transparent management
won the Best Place to Work 2014 award in Frederick County.

This position is client-facing with the core responsibilities of performing
on-site and remote managed IT services for Swift’s customers in a variety of
sectors including medical, manufacturing, local government, non-profit, and
biotech.

To qualify for this position, you should have three or more years of
experience directly supporting business IT or equal experience in a closely
related industry. You should have solid experience in desktop IT support and
administration, server administration, networking, and Internet
infrastructure. More importantly, you should be able to demonstrate a history
of excellent customer service, strong personal responsibility, personal
integrity, and consistent delivery and follow-through regardless of a
situation’s pressure or timelines.

This job requires 50-75% travel with reimbursed mileage. Almost all travel is
same-day in the local area. Candidate will provide own means of reliable
transportation. Expected travel areas consist primarily of local visits to
clients along I-70 and I-695 near Baltimore.

Salary will be $70k to $85k depending on qualifications and experience. This
position also participates in our profit sharing plan to reward teams who
deliver excellent service and performance to our clients.

------
akurilin
[Front Row Education | Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | Education Technology]

Infrastructure engineer to join fast-growing education startup that changes
how over a million young students learn math.

\- Our mission is important to us, and we want it to be important to you as
well: over a million students learn math using Front Row every month. Our
early results show students improve twice as much while using Front Row than
their peers who aren’t using the program. Your work will positively impact
millions of lives.

\- You’ll be one of the first engineers on the team, which means you’ll have
an immense impact on our company, product, and culture; you’ll have a ton of
autonomy and responsibility; you’ll have equity to match the weight of this
role. If you're looking for an opportunity to both grow and do meaningful
work, surrounded and supported by like-minded professionals, this is THE place
for you.

\- While we have done plenty of infrastructure work over the years, we want
you to be our main infrastructure engineer. You will work in step with
frontend and application developers to delight our users with awesome
experiences. You will work closely with the CTO and receive all of the
necessary support to help the company progress. We value teamwork above
everything else and do not believe in silos. Your everyday choices will
directly impact the company for years to come.

\- Learn Functional Programming and Haskell from people pushing the industry
forward. We hire some of the brightest minds in the Haskell world and love
teaching it to newcomers. The company has years of experience of bringing new
Haskellers up to speed.

Full description and application at
[http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963](http://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/70963)

------
mflindell
Verbate | Sydney | Software Engineer | ONSITE

We are building a platform to do at-scale video user interviews on mobile
devices. We’re a team of highly self-motivated product people. You will be
coming in as the 2nd developer so you will be helping to define the future of
the company, bringing new ideas to the table and growing an awesome team.

You have probably worked in both large business and startups and are looking
to get involved in something more meaningful. You love learning new
technologies for the sake of it and thrive on doing the impossible.

Required skills Experience building kick-ass products in PHP and Javascript
Test focused product development A strong, opinionated eye for design Comfort
using unix and Amazon Web Services Self motivated & entrepreneurial Happy to
get on the phone with customers

Bonus points for Android, iOS, WPhone experience Machine learning Scaling web
applications Big data (lol just kidding)

Perks Opal card 4k Monitor Unlimited Tea Equity options

If you're interested, send your details over to mitch at verbate.co

~~~
lobe
Awesome to see some Sydney companies here. Product looks really interesting as
well. Best of luck finding someone

~~~
mflindell
Thanks a bunch! I hope we find someone too, theres so much cool stuff we're
going to build

------
maneesh
Pavlok / Behavioral Technology Group, | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite
preferred, Remote Possible

[http://pavlok.com](http://pavlok.com)

Pavlok is a wearable device that helps users break bad habits and addictions.
We are the next step in wearable technology --- instead of tracking what you
do, we change what you do. Pavlok uses classical conditioning (pairing a bad
habit with a slightly uncomfortable electrical stimulus) to break bad habits
in a week or less -- more than 50% of our users quit smoking by day 5.

Pavlok also has an open API that allows developers to use the wearable to
vibrate, beep, and zap (with different voltage levels and patterns) on
command.

We've been featured on Good Morning America, the Colbert Report, The New York
Times, Boston Globe, and hundreds of other news sources. We are a part of
Amazon's new Launchpad program, see here:
[http://bitly.com/1g1fVds](http://bitly.com/1g1fVds)

Embedded Engineer

We are doing bluetooth coding with two chips: The Bluegiga 113 (BGScript
language) and A Nordic chipset (C language). We are looking for embedded
programmers with a background in Bluetooth LE coding. Ideally, you've had
experience with APNS and ANCS (Apple's push/notification services).

UI/UX Designer

We are looking for a UI/UX designer to take our app to the next level. We have
both web designs, app design, assets, and infographic needs. If you have a
design-background and are interested in being part of the new world of
wearables, we'd love to chat.

Please email me at maneesh [at] pavlok.com, or check out our AngelList jobs
section at [http://angel.co/pavlok/jobs](http://angel.co/pavlok/jobs)

------
almccoy2
M1- Chicago-based FinTech- is hiring for the following positions:

Software Engineer DevOps Engineer Product Owner

M1 is a Chicago-based FinTech company started in early 2015 and is built on
the idea that money should be invested when it’s not being spent. M1 is
developing an online tool that enables people of all wealth levels access to
public market returns with the ease and liquidity of a checking account. We
are well-funded by one of the largest venture-backed companies in the world.
Message Amy at a.mccoy@m1finance.com for more information or to apply.

------
adamgluck
Uber is hiring! And in particular, my team, Driver Experience, at Uber is
hiring.

Our team is responsible for the core experience for drivers on the Uber
platform. It's an extremely rewarding team, where you will get to impact the
lives of hundreds of thousands of people who use our product daily to make a
living. Being on Driver Experience means that you will be in a product
oriented role that requires user empathy and a passion for crafting great
experiences. Additionally, our team is at the center of gravity for many of
Uber's core business goals, and the software we build is consistently picked
up by other teams to advance initiatives like uberPOOL, uberEATS, uberRUSH,
and growth in major markets like India and China.

We are looking to hire across the stack: mobile (Android and iOS), front-end,
back-end and design.

Please email me at gluck@uber.com along with what part of the stack you are
interested in, and I am happy to put in a referral for you.

------
vimeojobs
New York CIty, NY; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only; Will relocate; VIMEO

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

Lead Engineer, Creator
Platform...[http://bit.ly/1P0uZUZ](http://bit.ly/1P0uZUZ) (JavaScript, PHP,
React.JS)

Senior Android Engineer,
Cameo...[http://bit.ly/1MI5Boq](http://bit.ly/1MI5Boq) (Android exp, Java, C,
OpenGL)

API Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1E4xcbr](http://bit.ly/1E4xcbr) (API Exp, PHP,
JS, OAuth)

DevOps Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1N4DfSw](http://bit.ly/1N4DfSw) (Linux, Chef,
Puppet, AWS, Python)

Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1E4z0Bd](http://bit.ly/1E4z0Bd) (JS,
HTML5, CSS, SASS)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities please email
Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

------
akhudek
Kira Inc. | Toronto, Canada | Full Time | Remote | Clojure/Clojurescript Web
Developer

We’re looking for a developer to work on our Clojure/ClojureScript/Om web
stack. Our team is small, pragmatic, and inquisitive; we love learning new
technologies and balance adoption with good analysis. We prefer to hire near
us, but also welcome remote work in a time zone within North America.

Web technology can be built better. If single-page web design driven by a
reactive data model sounds interesting to you, get in touch!

Technologies we use:

    
    
      HTML, CSS, SASS,
      Clojure, ClojureScript,
      SQL, PostgreSQL, Java,
      and experience with web app security.
    

You should have knowledge of some of these. Most of all we look for those
interested in learning.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-72464-clojureclojurescrip...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-72464-clojureclojurescript-
web-developer)

------
milspec
The locations are Florida, Texas, Virginia, and Maryland. Note that the
Florida location would let you afford a big house in a decent neighborhood
that is near both work and the beach. This is ONSITE. We hire INTERNS,
experienced/old/PhD, and everything in between.

Most of our work is low-level. We deal in assembly language (assembler) for
MIPS, ARM, x86/x64, PowerPC (ppc), MSP430, 8051, AVR32, and many many others.
We write debuggers, disassemblers, emulators, hypervisors, static analysers
(for both source and binary), and similar bug-finding tools.

You can run the OS of your choice. Overtime is fully paid and optional, so you
can earn more if you wish or just enjoy your hobbies/family/sleep. Extreme
flex-time lets you wake up late and/or run errands during the day.

[http://advancedsecuritylabs.com/](http://advancedsecuritylabs.com/)

~~~
PopeOfNope
Do you have any recommendations for a web developer who's looking to get into
low level programming? After focusing on higher order languages like
Javascript and Java for so long, it's hard to know where to start.

~~~
milspec
That's a tough one. Maybe you could help work on a JIT for Javascript or Java.
This would get you into working on the low-level stuff while still making use
of your existing knowledge. Another option is to pretend you are back in
school. Find a course with syllabus and homework assignments posted online,
buy the book that goes with the course, and do all the assignments. The
aggressive approach is to just sit down and write your own boot loader or
maybe jump into a capture the flag (CTF) problem with IDA Pro. In case you
want to learn from a simple OS, look into xv6 from MIT. Add a few features,
possibly as suggested for various courses that use the OS for teaching. You
could add a debugging interface. Another idea is to write a disassembler.

------
cviedmai
Monkimun, Inc. | Language Learning for kids 2-6

Position: Senior game developer, Unity3D

Location: Madrid, Spain (onsite)

Monkimun is an award-winning company that makes Language Learning for Kids
fun. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 years old where learning
just happens.

We use a Unity3D / RubyOnRails stack and develop our own native plugins
directly in iOS/Android. We also use many AWS services (S3, Route53,
Cloudfront, EC2..) and bare-metal servers (OVH/Hetzner).

We're looking for a senior engineer to grow our development team. Unity3D
knowledge is required. _Many_ years of experience are _not_ required - the
most important thing is a well rounded engineer (data structures, algorithms,
etc).

Other requirements: High motivation to learn and grow, know what it is to work
in a serious (-ly fun) startup (high pace, pressure, attention to detail..).
Our mission is to change the way small kids learn languages, this should drive
you too.

------
nwarder
Sendwithus | Victoria | Onsite/Fulltime

Lead Engineer, Frontend App

Sendwithus is a Y Combinator company looking for an amazing Frontend Developer
to lead our app team. You’ll be responsible for architecture and technical
design of all user facing applications including our primary UI, landing
pages, and all other public resources.

This is not a content or design role; this is a high-impact, high-ownership
technical opportunity. You’ll be leading our frontend team and working closely
with our product team to ensure everything runs smooth and looks great.

For more information regarding this position and the benefits at sendwithus
check out the full post here, [https://www.sendwithus.com/jobs/lead-engineer-
frontend-app](https://www.sendwithus.com/jobs/lead-engineer-frontend-app)

------
dopacki
Crowdstrike (www.crowdstrike.com) | Seattle/Irvine/DC/REMOTE | FULLTIME

I'm the hiring manager for the Infrastructure Services / DevOps team at
Crowdstrike. I'm looking for senior (Linux) systems engineers, who among other
things can architect and build large-scale application and system monitoring
services we're proud deliver to internal engineering teams.

We are a fairly unique company in the endpoint security space and just closed
$100M in Series C funding led by Google. We ingest and process hundreds of
thousands of security events per second, using Kafka, Cassandra and
Elasticsearch, Golang, Python and Scala.

We have offices in Seattle, Irvine, and DC, though remote work is a
possibility for exceptional candidates. Contact me at dennis.opacki (at)
crowdstrike (dot) com.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis) Full time, INTERN
- [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
maximize their profit while reducing their impact on the environment.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

Specifically, we are looking for senior level iOS engineers with published
applications in their background. You'll work in a small tight knit team
focused on a specific product.

This is a really impactful position because more of our customers access our
products through their mobile devices. You will have a huge creative input
into the product.

We are also starting our intern search for next spring and summer. The
positions aren't up yet, so just email me directly.

===== How to apply =====

Our other positions are listed here: [http://www.climate-
careers.com/](http://www.climate-careers.com/)

If you apply through this link you should get priority:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk about
it in length. If you are interested, please email me directly at
skhalsa@climate.com.

------
andylei
New York, NY; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only; Addepar

Addepar is looking for engineers to join our growing Midtown Manhattan office!
Addepar is trying to rebuild the underlying infrastructure of finance for
transparency. Engineering is at the core of Addepar and we are looking to add
the best, brightest, and most passionate software engineers to our teams. If
you are excited about doing the best work of your career in web development,
distributed systems, analytics, data, automation, or infrastructure, we want
to talk to you!

Contact us at: careers.addepar.com OR email careers [at] addepar [dot] com to
learn more.

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - [http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly) \- Fully Remote - Full-Time

Parse.ly has built a real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly's analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's
best sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, The Atlantic, The Next Web, and
many more.

In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 30 billion monthly
events from over 450 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies.

Our UX/design team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the
planet, using AngularJS and d3.js. You can see some screenshots at
[http://parse.ly/tour](http://parse.ly/tour).

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

We are currently looking for UX / front-end engineers to help us build the
best real-time analytics dashboard the world has ever seen. The only
requirement is some experience in Python/JavaScript, emphasis on JavaScript.
Bonus points for an interest in information visualization, Edward Tufte, or
d3.js.

We are also hiring backend engineers to expand our data platform and make the
world's most flexible and highest-performance real-time content analytics
system.

Apply now by sending a CV/website, github/dribbble links (if available), and 1
paragraph intro to work@parsely.com. Let us know what part of the position
interests you. Also, mention the HN Who's Hiring thread.

p.s. to see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes": [http://blog.parsely.com/post/46](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46)

~~~
movicont
I applied but I haven't received a response... Is there anything I should do
to make my application stand out?

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite Many open positions including Data
Scientists/Machine Learning Engineers, DevOps, Scala Developers, Front End,
and Back End Engineers

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the the
world’s largest mobile games-only platform, helping developers grow their
audience, monetize, and make better data-driven decision. We’re profitable,
backed by Sequoia and have a ton of traction in our space, currently being
used by 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android Game Developers. Our
technology stack includes Scala, Spark, Python, AWS, Git, Kafka, Cassandra,
multiple NoSQL storage solutions, Jenkins, Puppet and more. Experience with
our stack is a bonus, but not required for all roles. And... you’d get to work
in our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pipe.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
mjwhansen
The Motley Fool (Alexandria, VA (outside DC)) -- Glassdoor's Best Small or
Medium Sized Place to Work for 2 years running -- is looking for a full-time,
onsite DBA.

Core Competencies -Ability to document new processes and changes to the
database environment -Experience configuring, administering, or developing for
MS SQL Server 2008/2012 \- Excellent SQL skills and understanding of triggers,
stored procedures, and indexed views \- Ability to diagnose and triage
production issues without supervision \- Ability to work directly with
internal customers / project owners \- Experience with performance tuning and
ability to find and tune query- or server-scoped performance bottlenecks \-
Test and release changes to databases in the context of a software release
lifecycle \- Ruthless prioritization skills – you know the different between
“urgent” and “URGENT,” and those last-minute, behemoth requests don’t even
make you blink \- Equally strong commitment to leaving things better than you
found them AND leaving a lasting, positive impression \- You must love data!

Considered A Plus: \- Knowledge of other databases and analytical datastores
\- Experience working with Virtualization technologies (VMware, Hyper-V) \-
Experience using Python for data processing and/or pipelining

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=o9w...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=o9wm1fwM&s=rss)

------
tiffsail
Standard Analytics
[http://www.standardanalytics.io/](http://www.standardanalytics.io/) | Machine
Learning / Data Engineer | NY, NY | Full-time, Onsite

Standard Analytics (Techstars NYC 2014) is hiring a Machine Learning / Data
Engineer to help us organize the world’s scientific knowledge (full post:
[http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs#dataengineer](http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs#dataengineer)).
One of our primary goals is to make knowledge discovery more accessible,
contextual, and anticipatory, all driven with the power of machine learning,
AI, and the semantic web. As a data engineer at Standard Analytics, you will
have the unique opportunity to not only take full advantage of the copious
amounts of open-access data and text available, but also the large number of
scientific articles published through our platform.

Some of the challenging problems we are currently trying to solve include:
Multi-label large-scale text classification, scientific entity recognition,
data linking across multiple ontologies and resolution within multiple
knowledge bases, deep contextual information retrieval, and Q&A.

We are looking for someone to join us full time in NYC as a core member of our
machine learning / data science team. If you think you might be a good fit,
please send an email along with evidence of your work (GitHub profile, etc.)
to apply@standardanalytics.io.

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch, is hiring for a lot of positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

I'm on the team behind Found.no, which is a hosted Elasticsearch service.
We're hiring engineers with backgrounds in design and operations of
distributed systems: [https://www.found.no/jobs/](https://www.found.no/jobs/)

We're distributed/remote.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - ONSITE

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring a full stack
developer for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, Python, NodeJS, Go, Ansible, Docker and AWS
to build solutions our users love.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

You will need a visa to work in the UK.

~~~
geekam
>> You will need a visa to work in the UK.

Does that mean you won't file for the visa and one has to get the visa on
their own?

------
talisdev
Talis | Birmingham | Onsite

We are building great products for our universities to help students learn
through digital methods.

Our products were originally built exclusively in PHP, but we are moving to a
microservices architecture implemented in a variety of technologies including
PHP, Java, and node.js. The emphasis is on the right tool for the job, rather
than worship at any particular technology alter. We make extensive use of
NoSQL technology. Our core data platform is currently MongoDB but we also use
redis & PostgreSQL. We like to crunch numbers, log files and whatever else we
can get our hands on in Hadoop and Storm. We use a hybrid of cloud and co-
located services. We track, time and monitor everything that moves. Currently
we’re using a combination of Sensu, PagerDuty, Dashing, NewRelic, Graphite. It
is only desirable, not essential, that you have experience in some or all of
the technologies we use today. After all, they may not be the exact same set
we use in 18 months time. The important thing is that you can demonstrate you
are a quick learner, use and select technologies on their own merit, and can
apply sound theory in your decisions and code.

We are currently hiring a Head of Engineering Digital Marketing Devops
Software Engineers for consulting division.

[http://talis-group-limited.workable.com/](http://talis-group-
limited.workable.com/)

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | London | Web Developer | full time, ONSITE

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets from underground music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and many others to music lovers all over the world. It started
as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years it has
grown to become the online home of underground music, and also a complex
broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

Our website hasn’t caught up with this huge expansion - it currently runs on
WordPress and is in sore need of a complete overhaul. We’re in the process of
totally redesigning it, giving us the opportunity to choose the perfect tech
stack. You’ll be an essential part of a dev team currently consisting of 2
developers and 2 designers. You ideally have strong opinions about how web
development should be done in 2015, and you should be able to come up with and
implement new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences.

Going forward, we have some really exciting ideas around peer-to-peer audio
and video streaming. We have upwards of a million pageviews on our site a
month, and that’s not including the hundreds of millions of views that our
videos have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion.

(...on top of that you’ll of course be able to go to & invite your friends to
our exclusive parties being live-streamed on the site!)

If this sounds like your kind of jam, give me a shout on
harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv!

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | [http://letsfixhealthcare.com/](http://letsfixhealthcare.com/)

OUR WORK ACTUALLY MATTERS.

CareEvolution's Health Information Exchange (HIE) platform creates better
patient outcomes. Our exchanges ingress clinical data from a wide variety of
sources - claims, admissions, orders, labs etc. - and supply interfaces by
which client applications - including our own - can consume, project, modify,
and aggregate that data in all sorts of interesting and useful ways.

We're looking for software developers.

    
    
      * REMOTE is fine - as long as you live in the US. 2/3 of us are remote.
      * VISA - we do and have done sponsorship of H-1B etc.
      * Manager-less environment (or, put another way, everyone is a manager)
      * No assignments: part of your work is figuring out what you should be doing
      * This work is really fun, tough, and meaningful.
    

More information about the position:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/devs-sought-
for-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/devs-sought-for-health-
information-exchange-hie-careevolution)

More information about our company:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/careevolution](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/careevolution)

Direct questions/send resumes to: resume@careevolution.com

~~~
gorn
From your ad on Stack Overflow careers:

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals can apply but
only if you live within the US.

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) San Francisco (SOMA), CA

We’re looking for Experienced / Senior Software Engineers (H1B Okay).

The salary range will be $126K - $175K. We offer equity packages, full
medical/dental, 401k, and free lunch, among other benefits.

Over 45,000 customers use TINT to power their social media displays and help
us generate $380k MRR. We are proudly profitable, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line.

An engineer who would mesh well with our team is entrepreneurial, embraces
change, and isn’t afraid to work on projects that would normally be considered
out of the scope of engineering. We value an engineer that cannot only code
well, but also has a vested interest in making cross team contributions. We
pair everyday, and every Friday we work on hack projects that we think will
push the business forward. Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and
AWS.

Some upcoming projects include building a content scheduling system that will
be the market leader for outdoor digital displays, creating new themes and
visualizations for dynamic content, and scaling out an API to reach thousands
of large brands and their millions of customers.

To learn more: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

Follow Up Boss is a cutting edge CRM for sales teams. We are building a new
version of the product as a modern single page web application and seeking
great people to help us build the best product in its class. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features based on solid customer feedback.

We're a small friendly team where everyone has direct impact on the company
growth and success. We move fast by practicing Scrum with 1-week sprint cycle
and getting direct feedback from customers. Most people work remote, we’re
hiring the best regardless of where they live. So far we have people in the
US, Australia, The Netherlands, Mexico, Ecuador and Ukraine! We offer
competitive compensation, year-end bonuses based on performance, trips to tech
conferences and company meetups.

Front-end Developer (React, Backbone)
[http://grnh.se/ka153c](http://grnh.se/ka153c)

Full Stack Web Developer (PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, ElasticSearch)
[http://grnh.se/kxyj0i](http://grnh.se/kxyj0i)

Director of Engineering (Hands-on)
[http://grnh.se/2qweks](http://grnh.se/2qweks)

UI/UX Designer (Web App Design) [http://grnh.se/qtl6p2](http://grnh.se/qtl6p2)

------
Moocar
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. | SF | Remote (US Timezones) | 1HB VISA

You can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. Walmart's mobile apps are highly
rated and the services we write to support them are the base of that success.
We started from a small company acquisition with a single product. Today, we
power a platform and a suite of products running on mobile devices and systems
in retail stores.

We're still a small, flat team of engineers. We work with our own tools and
make our own build-or-borrow decisions. Our culture is a healthy mix of
sharing and pushing each other to be better at our craft. For example, we use
pull requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time. We deploy
often, with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our team are
challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our product
management. We believe that people are more engaged, fulfilled and happy when
they feel responsible for actually shipping their work.

The environment at WalmartLabs balances moving fast and breaking shit, with
the knowledge that we could break shit for 150+ million people every week.
It's a tough balance but we've found the payoff to be worth the challenge and
responsibility.

Some aspects of our work that are important to us:

    
    
      - high performance distributed systems
      - robust & well-factored codebases
      - simple & fast deployments
      - automating the hell out of operations
      - thorough system test coverage
      - managing our own development process and work backlog
      - pair programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely)
      - contributing back to the clojure & open source community
    

What we do:

    
    
      - write all our production systems & tools in Clojure
      - create and orchestrate massive distributed systems
      - spin up RESTful web services for consuming & ingesting large volumes of data
    

For a glimpse behind the scenes, check out a talk I gave at Clojure/West.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4).

Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
amarcar@walmartlabs.com

------
bosdev
Eager ([https://eager.io](https://eager.io)) | Boston, MA | Full Time |
Interns

Eager is looking for a Frontend Developer who is interested in building open
source tools which will run on thousands of websites.

The Eager App Store makes it possible for non-technical website owners to use
many of the open-source and SaaS projects we developers use every day. We're
looking for a passionate engineer to devote his or her focus to creating apps
(written in JS/CSS), curating apps from the open-source community and existing
SaaS businesses (Disqus, Google Analytics, etc.), improving the tooling and
resources for developing apps, and improving the Eager App Store itself.

This is an opportunity to spend your time writing interesting code which runs
in the browser. Most of what you build will be open source and will directly
contribute to empowering small business owners all around the world. We're
continually pushing the boundaries of what can be done in the browser, using
new tools like Mutation Observers, Service Workers and whatever else we can
harness to build amazing things.

This job is ideal for an engineer who is excited by the idea of starting and
finishing a new project every week, or even every day. There is an uncountable
number of apps left to be made; we need your help!

Reach out to us (the cofounders) at company+js@eager.io.

------
carolineblitz
Opower - Arlington, VA (Washington DC Metro area) - Onsite position

Opower is an enterprise software company that is transforming the way
utilities engage with their customers. Opower’s customer engagement platform
enables utilities to reach their customers at moments that matter through
proactive and digitized communications that drive energy savings, increase
customer engagement and satisfaction, and lower customer operation costs.
Opower’s software has been deployed to more than 95 utility partners around
the world and reaches more than 50 million households and businesses. To drive
these results, we write code that can change the world. We leverage the latest
mature technology – Hadoop, ElasticSearch, and more – to change the way the
world uses energy. For every Opower engineer, millions of pounds of CO2 have
been saved. That’s some clean code. Care to join us?

I'm looking for a test automation engineer comfortable with Java and a
scripting language, such as Ruby or Python, to join our team in VA.

View the job description here:
[http://opower.com/careers/job/72060?gh_jid=72060](http://opower.com/careers/job/72060?gh_jid=72060)

Feel free to shoot me a message if you're interested at blitz@opower.com apply
directly online referencing this post.

To learn more about our QE team, click here:
[https://zoomforth.com/s/opower/quality-
engineering#home](https://zoomforth.com/s/opower/quality-engineering#home)

------
OpowerCareers
Opower - San Francisco, CA and Arlington, VA locations - Onsite position

Opower is an enterprise software company that is transforming the way
utilities engage with their customers. Opower’s customer engagement platform
enables utilities to reach their customers at moments that matter through
proactive and digitized communications that drive energy savings, increase
customer engagement and satisfaction, and lower customer operation costs.
Opower’s software has been deployed to more than 95 utility partners around
the world and reaches more than 50 million households and businesses.

To drive these results, we write code that can change the world. We leverage
the latest mature technology – Hadoop, ElasticSearch, and more – to change the
way the world uses energy. For every Opower engineer, millions of pounds of
CO2 have been saved. That’s some clean code. Care to join us?

I am looking for senior front-end developers primarily developing in
Javascript to join our team in either VA or SF.

Check out the job listing here:
[http://opower.com/careers/job/80475?gh_jid=80475](http://opower.com/careers/job/80475?gh_jid=80475)

If you are interested please email me at heather.cassano@opower.com or apply
directly online.

Check out too some of the talented engineers you would be working with here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/opower?c=iLegB9h0CI...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/opower?c=iLegB9h0CIe5ekDu)

------
blutack
SkyCircuits Ltd | [http://www.skycircuits.com/](http://www.skycircuits.com/) |
Salisbury, UK [ONSITE]

We specialise in manned and unmanned aircraft operations and technology. Our
business is rapidly expanding in one of the most exciting and technically
challenging areas of aerospace: that of unmanned aviation. As well as our core
business iterating on (probably?) Europe's best selling commercial UAV
autopilot, we also take on a wide variety of fantastic r&d projects. The vast
majority of our business involves civil drones and we do not sell autopilots
into the military market.

We're based in beautiful Wiltshire countryside, near Stonehenge. We have our
own drone testing site (and a variety of off-road vehicles) & encourage all
our employees to fly. Things here can be fast-paced but always interesting and
everyone's opinions are valued.

We're looking to fill the following roles: \- GUI Developer (C#, F#, Python)
\- Embedded Systems Programmer (C, Python)

For more information please see
[http://www.callenlenz.com/careers](http://www.callenlenz.com/careers)
(Callen-Lenz is the ops side of the company).

If you have any general questions about the company or roles, feel free to
email g.roberts at the skycircuits domain.

~~~
knocte
I really can't understand how Python and F# can be in the same role.

~~~
to3m
Top secret black magic in F#, generic GUI-and-system code in C#, user-facing
app-specific stuff in IronPython? (IronPython possibly taking advantage of
some kind of REPL and/or hot reloading to provide quick iteration for the
developers. Also maybe gives the option of end-user extensibility.)

~~~
knocte
I think IronPython is the worst of both worlds to be honest.

------
edhgoose
Mention Me | London (London Bridge currently) | ONSITE

We're a small team building refer a friend solutions for a variety of online
retailers. Referral is simple in concept, easy to explain to friends but
complicated in practice. We think we have a great solution with some unique
features but we have so much more we want to build.

We're looking for an engineer with 3+ years experience who can help take a
leading role in coming up with smart solutions to help our customers tell
their friends about great products. The company is growing quickly (we're
looking for roles in sales, account management, QA and support as well as
development) and we've taken on funding from a group of investors to help us
expand.

Our stack is PHP currently using Symfony2 and based on MySQL. We run on AWS.
We're keen on using the right tool for the job, so I expect that to change for
certain performance intensive parts of the system as we grow.

Our salary offer is £40+k depending on the candidate, plus stock options. More
detail of our job spec is here: [http://goo.gl/Ex72fY](http://goo.gl/Ex72fY),
and you can check out our website at [http://mention-me.com](http://mention-
me.com). I'd be glad to answer any questions at ed@mention-me.com too.

Ed

------
alc277
Marine Spill Response Corporation | Herndon, VA | PHP Web Application
Developer | Fulltime | Onsite

From Me: I've been with MSRC for 8 years. It's a great organization and I have
really enjoyed working. Our development team is always tackling new new and
interesting problems. Modern LAMP stack. Organization is 100% Apple. We get to
attend and speak at developer conferences.

Job Post: The Marine Spill Response Corporation is the largest, dedicated oil
spill and emergency response organization in the United States. MSRC is a not-
for-profit, U.S. Coast Guard-classified Oil Spill Removal Organization (OSRO).

We are looking for a creative and innovative full-stack developer who can help
us build and maintain our Intranet, company website and various other
applications. The majority of your time will be spent working with a small
team of developers managing a number of mission critical web applications and
websites that contribute to the support of MSRC's oil spill and emergency
response operations. If you are looking for an interesting place to work this
may be the job for you!

[http://msrc.applytojob.com/apply/CDRJI3/PHP-Web-
Application-...](http://msrc.applytojob.com/apply/CDRJI3/PHP-Web-Application-
Developer?source=HN)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data - organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript (Nodejs)
/ Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to work on
Nodejs, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the job.
Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka, RabbitMQ, and zeromq

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL CONSULTANTS
| ONSITE (Silicon Valley) or REMOTE

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data and image
processing, solving various deep challenges. We are currently open to
engineers with solid experience in Python, Ansible, and React. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral scholars or senior graduate students with
experience in any area of machine learning or H.P.C..

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
priz3
Samba TV - San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX

Hiring full-time front-end engineers (HTML5, JS, CSS), backend engineers
(Python, PostgreSQL), embedded engineers, data scientists, product manager, QA
manager. We started Samba TV in 2008 to with one goal: To improve the TV
experience for the people who watch, broadcast and advertise on TV. Our team
has deep experience in digital media, algorithms, large-scale Web engineering,
big data & design.

At Samba TV, we work together to make television the best it can be.

Samba TV's technology is built into connected devices like Smart TVs, Set Top
Boxes, Smart Phones and Tablets. Across phones, tablets, and TV, Samba TV
delivers a personal television experience. Our data and insights are
transforming the way stakeholders across the media landscape are thinking
about their business. Given the dramatic growth in streaming services,
connected devices, time-shifting, and multi-screen viewership, our data
products solve real problems and create tremendous competitive advantage for
our clients. TV advertisers and TV broadcasters can now better understand and
execute media plans using our insights on viewership. From post docs and PhDs
working on complex video and audio algorithms to hackers and designers working
on insane web and mobile problems – we’re looking for the best and brightest.
Bonus points if you don’t hog the remote.

We were recently written up in the New York Times!
[http://nyti.ms/1bid5Pu](http://nyti.ms/1bid5Pu) For more info:
[https://www.samba.tv/jobs/](https://www.samba.tv/jobs/)

------
akhudek
Kira Inc. | Toronto, Canada | Full Time | Remote | EU Timezone | Junior Linux
Sysadmin

Kira Inc. is looking for a Junior Linux Sysadmin to handle server monitoring,
maintenance, and client-facing support outside of usual North American
business hours. We are based in the Toronto area, but welcome remote
candidates for this role.

Responsibilities:

    
    
      available to work during 1am-9am Eastern Time
      maintaining and monitoring computing systems
      supporting our infrastructure
      supporting self-hosted virtual machines at client sites
      handling client support issues
      documenting client questions and incidents
    

Primary requirements:

    
    
      experience in Linux systems administration
      strong knowledge of system security
      proficiency with scripting for automating tasks (we use Python and a bit of Bash)
      proficiency with PostgreSQL administration
      knowledge of managing clusters with automation tools (e.g. ansible, salt, puppet)
      knowledge of VMware
      clean background check
      good oral and written communication skills
    

To apply and for more detail, see:

[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-69263-junior-linux-
sysadm...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-69263-junior-linux-sysadmin-
night-shift-)

~~~
personjerry
I think you should just list every position in one big post rather than make
one post per position you are hiring for.

~~~
akhudek
I tried, but it said the post was too long. Even the above post was
significantly shortened to get it to work.

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software [http://www.ghs.com/](http://www.ghs.com/) @ Santa
Barbara, CA

# Embedded Software Consultant [ONSITE, VISA]

We're hiring for multiple teams, both in Santa Barbara and worldwide:
[http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html](http://www.ghs.com/jobs.html) , but I'll put in
a plug for my own team of Embedded Software Consultants. We're called the
"support" department, but we don't field calls about "my cup holder is
broken." We're much more likely to have someone turn compile 20K lines of C++
code with optimizations for the first time and have them tell us there's a bug
in the compiler; but in reality their program has some undefined behavior that
happens to behave differently with optimizations on -- and it's our job to
find it! (Once we discovered that the code needed three volatile keywords
added, on two lines of code!)

If you thrive on troubleshooting software problems and designing creative
solutions, enjoy learning about new technology, and want to jump in and save
customers in desperate need of a hero, this is the job for you!

Job Requirements:

* Learn and understand the inner workings of complex software systems

* Quickly diagnose technical problems with limited information

* Succinctly explain complex technical concepts to experts from other technical domains

* At least 2 years experience programming in high-level languages, C, and C++

To apply please email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Analytics | San Francisco's Mission District | Data Scientists and
Front End Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Euclid Analytics’ mission is to give everyone the power of location analytics.

Our data scientists are a small and tightly knit team of data scientist and
engineers. We've built our analytics engine on top of Scala, Spark Streaming,
Redshift, Cassandra, Scalding and Mesos. We’re looking for someone to join our
analytics team in its investigation and understanding of the largest WiFi
location based data sets in the world, bringing interior analytics to
thousands of locations across the globe - in a quantitative and scalable
fashion. Kudos if you're up for potentially playing the role of office
Zoologist.

Our front-end developers leverage Backbone, Marionette, Ruby on Rails, MySQL.
They're responsible for creating meaningful visualizations of the Euclid
Analytics Engine. We’re looking for someone to join the front-end team and
partner with our analytics and platform team in building out the front-end for
the largest sensor network in the world.

Details can be found at
[http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/](http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/)

------
benjaminlhaas
Control Group, NYC -
[http://www.controlgroup.com](http://www.controlgroup.com)

Hi, I'm a software engineer and a technical manager at Control Group. We build
hybrid physical/digital experiences for clients, with an emphasis on shared
spaces, such as transit, museums, retail, office space, airports, and more.

We are merging with Titan to form a new company called Intersection
([http://www.intersection.com/](http://www.intersection.com/)), and are being
acquired by a group of investors led by Sidewalk Labs
([http://www.sidewalkinc.com/](http://www.sidewalkinc.com/)), the recently
launched venture by Dan Doctoroff and Google.

One of our most exciting upcoming projects is LinkNYC:

[http://www.link.nyc/](http://www.link.nyc/)

[http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html)

We're turning the city's pay phones into free gigabit wifi hotspots. And we're
looking for people who are excited about the opportunity to work with us to
help change the landscape of New York City.

Job descriptions can be found here:
[http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html)
Drop me a line at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com if you're interested in
learning more, and I'll also try to do my best to answer questions here.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

We are currently looking for:

* Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time infrastructure. More info on this position at [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789).

* Product Engineer (Full Stack) to work on our new customers facing features and improve our libraries [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/87044](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/87044)

We are also looking to hire more Dev Rel people. We don't have any job spec
just yet but you can get in touch with me at sylvain@pusher.com

------
mtmail
Showroom | Brighton, UK | Senior Software Developer, Ruby on Rails | fulltime
| ONSITE

Showroom is a software company that enables design, fashion and lifestyle
publishers to make their content ‘shoppable’ via a universal shopping cart.
The company is seeking a full stack developer to take a leading role in its
growing team, based in Brighton.

This early stage company is recently capitalised, with a fast growing base of
customers who are excited about the product. The company’s product team is
based in Brighton, with sales and business development operating from the
London office.

What we look for

\- 3 years Ruby on Rails development experience \- Ubuntu, Rails4, MySQL or
Postgres, rspec, version control, OO-Javacript \- Experience creating and
consuming RESTful APIs, Oauth

Bonus skills

\- An eye for design and an interest in UX would be ideal \- Previous
experience working on ecommerce checkout flows, and some familiarity with the
major providers of software in ecommerce and payments processing \-
Understanding of browser security models (CRS, CSRF)

What we offer

\- A supportive and senior team with strong track records, backed by a Board
of well-known investors and entrepreneurs \- Office in Brighton, with family-
friendly working practices as required \- Negotiable package of stock options

chloe@thisisshowroom.com (or contact me, see HN profile)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Lead Designer - Product Manager - Product Analytics Manager - Software
Engineer

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three years, we’re moving data for a quarter of all
K-12 students in America (17M kids), and 39,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 70 (30 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about improving the way
education works for everyone. Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
what we’re working on at
[https://github.com/clever](https://github.com/clever).

------
JofArnold
Timecounts - London, UK | Full Time | Senior Frontend and Senior Full Stack

[https://timecounts.org](https://timecounts.org)

At Timecounts we've created a hugely powerful tool for building and mobilizing
communities. Our customers range from large nonprofits to hacker events. The
founding team includes two Y Combinator alumni and a CEO who's renowned in the
field. We're looking for more developers to join our growing team.

We have an isomorphic React frontend (using CJSX, SASS, BrowserSync,
webpack...) to a RoR API. We use CircleCI, Git Flow and Continuousish
Deployment™... All of which means we'll get you committing to production on
day one. It's a hugely challenging but endlessly rewarding app to work on.

We offer great perks such as max-spec hardware, equity, retreats, on-site gym,
on-site climbing wall, bike parking and a lovely office (with a terrace!) a
few minutes walk from Bermondsey. Oh, and there's a go kart track too :D

If that sounds great, we'd love to hear from you. You can apply via
[https://timecounts.org/jobs](https://timecounts.org/jobs) and if you have any
questions do feel free to drop me an email at jobs@timecounts.org

Thanks! Jof

------
zvanness
Breue | [http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/) | Washington D.C. & San
Francisco

We're looking for a remote full stack developer.

We do selective consulting. We choose fun and interesting projects to work on.
We offer a service where we build a neat minimal lovable product for a fixed
$9K and ship in 4 weeks.

Stack needed: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, SQL.

If this sounds interesting to you, shoot an email to zach@breue.com

------
diegonetto
Booster Fuels | Seattle, WA | Onsite

Booster is looking for a hybrid user experience designer and UI developer with
strong interests and capabilities in the design and development of engaging
user experiences. A thorough understanding of contemporary user-centered
design methodologies is a must. The ideal candidate will be a designer turned
developer who obsesses over front-end layout and styling in order to make
their designs come to life as envisioned, with experience designing for mobile
applications.

The ideal candidate will have experience with Sketch, InVision, Pixate, HTML5,
SVGs and mastery of SASS.

You probably have a lot of options, so why work with us? * We’re a well-funded
early stage startup with world class investors and loving customers – The
amount of support and enthusiasm we’ve seen with our early adopters has been
inspirational, and every decision made at Booster is centered around
delighting our customers. * We’re a small team that moves fast and has fun.
We’re also avid boaters. * We push new code to our customers weekly, and
you’ll be cutting code from day one. * We love open source and make it part of
our culture to contribute to various open source projects.

Reach out to me directly via diego@boosterfuels.com if interested.

------
bedatadriven
BeDataDriven | Onsite: The Hague, NL |
[http://bedatadriven.com](http://bedatadriven.com)

BeDataDriven helps UNICEF, UNHCR, and thousands of NGOs better manage and
leverage their data in crisis situations with the ActivityInfo.org project.

We are looking for a senior Java/GWT developer to join our team and help scale
up our development process so we can respond faster and better to our users in
the field who rely on the software in their day-to-day work.

The successful candidate will have experience building large-scale, single-
page browser applications with GWT. Hands on experience with more recent
tooling in the frontend space, from LESS to Grunt to React.js, will be an
asset as we transition from GXT 2.x to a more modern, responsive UI built on
reactive principles applied to GWT.

The project was initiated by the UNICEF RD Congo Country office and remains
open source. See
[https://www.github.com/bedatadriven/activityinfo](https://www.github.com/bedatadriven/activityinfo)
for a preview of what you would be working on.

If you're interested in the position, please send a cover letter, resume, and
examples of your work to jobs@bedatadriven.com.

~~~
ieuanclay
i was a "visiting researcher" at bedatadriven for a few months and would
highly recommend the company as a place to work - great atmosphere, a lot of
knowledge and interesting projects.

------
jashkenas
The New York Times — Onsite | New York, NY

We’re hiring visual journalists to join The Upshot and the graphics department
of The New York Times.

[http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/07/21/upshot-
graphi...](http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/07/21/upshot-graphics-job-
post/)

As frequently seen on HN...

3D Yield Curve:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/03/19/upshot/3d-yiel...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/03/19/upshot/3d-yield-
curve-economic-growth.html)

You Draw It — Family Income vs. College Chances:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/05/28/upshot/you-
dra...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/05/28/upshot/you-draw-it-how-
family-income-affects-childrens-college-chances.html)

Is It Better to Rent or Buy?
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/upshot/buy-rent-
calc...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/upshot/buy-rent-
calculator.html)

------
deanjansen
Amara | Dir. of Engineering | Product Designer | REMOTE

Amara - [http://amara.org](http://amara.org)

Jobs listings - [http://pculture.org/pcf/jobs/](http://pculture.org/pcf/jobs/)

 _About Amara_

Amara is world-class software that enables communities to subtitle and
translate video collaboratively. Because of Amara, tens of millions have been
impacted through greater access to educational materials, news, entertainment,
and more. Partner organizations such as Vimeo, GitHub, and TED (among many
others) rely on Amara for subtitling tools and collaboration ecosystems.

 _What makes Amara Different?_

Amara is developed by a non-profit organization, the Participatory Culture
Foundation (PCF), whose mission is to build a more open, collaborative world.

Our work helps make video more accessible and global. The subtitling on Amara
is completed on both volunteer and paid basis (depending on project), and as
we grow, we’re asking: "how do we build a more equitable future of work?"

These goals and aspirations make PCF and Amara a fun and unique org. We’re a
globally distributed team looking for empathic, creative, and driven people
who want to make a difference.

If this is you, we’d love to chat!

------
mcarlson421
Sandy Springs (Atlanta) Software Development... Small team, Greenfield
project... Great place to work

Are you ready to build great software with a fantastic team? To learn new
frameworks while solving hard problems? To fearlessly add skills to your
experience while maximizing your potential? Stop now… you found us! See
AnswerRocket.com and contact megan@answerrocket.com

Still not sure? Take a look here:
[https://vimeo.com/127954349](https://vimeo.com/127954349) AnswerRocket is
expanding to meet the parallel challenges of demand for our products and the
drive to do new things. We are seeking a few software developers with a
passion for innovation, quality and user experience. Are you a smart and
flexible thinker for whom programming is second nature? You will love it here.
Currently our development environment is JavaScript (react/flux), Python REST
and Java (data pipeline). We are building a complete application suite and the
tools to manage it. Our focus now is the Business Intelligence marketplace,
which is exploding with opportunity. We hate putting people in boxes, so think
of these points as guidelines for the people that will be most successful with
us: \- Substantial professional software development experience \- Knows our
tech stack or has long track record of learning fast \- Self-teaches new
technologies, but not always anxious to use them \- Loves design almost as
much as implementing modules and fixing broken things \- Knows how to hit a
deadline but also knows when and how to explain a delay We move fast and
require each team member to manage requirements and priorities that are
established collectively. What we lack in formality, we make up for in
results. Contact: megan@answerrocket.com

------
bflesch
StriveWire - REMOTE, INTERN or ONSITE - Cologne, Germany

StriveWire is a young and ambitious eSports startup with an international
userbase. Due to our growth we are searching for talented engineers who want
to help scale and extend our application. Our current stack is Node.js /
Socket.io / React.js / Postgres / Docker, and we'd be happy to help you
transition into Javascript if you're coming from another language like C++ or
python.

Furthermore, we're searching for a mobile developer with previous experience
in shipping applications for both Android and iOS (React Native preferred).

We're offering a competitive salary and equity (1-10%) depending on your prior
track record and international experience. After a year of bootstrapping we're
just about to close our first financing round with external investors, so we
have some flexiblity here.

Lastly, if you have previous business experience in (financially) regulated
industries in the United States, Brazil, Spain, South Korea or Russia please
get in touch with us, as we need additional manpower to grow our business
there and be regulatory compliant.

If you are interested in any of these three offers, email me at beni #
strivewire.com

------
cberrios
Headspring [[http://www.headspring.com](http://www.headspring.com)] | Onsite |
Full-Time | VISA | Austin, Dallas and Houston, TX. Monterrey, Mexico.

Headspring is actively hiring .NET, Java and Frontend devs for all of its
offices.

\- Senior .NET Developer

\- Senior Java Developer

\- Project Manager

\- Java Technical Lead

\- Frontend Developer

\- Technical Writer

Apply at: [http://grnh.se/y4loje](http://grnh.se/y4loje)

(Also I think there’s an open position for a technical recruiter in Houston, I
can refer you to Kristi, our lead recruiter).

At Headspring, we believe there's a better way We believe there's a better way
to build software, to work with clients, and to do business. And we believe
that it all starts with people.

Headspring is much more than a provider of enterprise software strategy and
development, and the values that drive our company aren't just lip service. We
are motivated by our daily opportunity to create a real impact in the world,
and to enable our employees, our clients and our community to achieve beyond
their perceived potential.

I’ve been in the company for 2 months now (Houston office, consultant/Frontend
dev) and I must say it’s the best company I’ve been part of. Great culture,
great talent and lots of benefits. You can see more at the company’s website,
and I will try to answer as many questions as I can, either here or by e-mail
(cristian.berrios@headspring.com).

Don’t miss this opportunity!

~~~
gorn
It looks very cool. Can you sponsor visas? It's not mentioned in the ads.

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or [REMOTE] (US time zones)

We're hiring engineers to build our marketing technology platform that is used
by Coke, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among others,
as well as many independent developers.

We work with the latest technologies and <3 open source
([https://github.com/chute](https://github.com/chute)). Our product makes it
easy to analyze a large volume of images and videos from Instagram, Twitter
and Facebook to discover the best, most-interesting content for our customers
and then enable them to use great images in their own marketing.

For our backend, we use Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go (plus Python on the
data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Kafka + Storm. On the front-end we're using React/Flux/ES6.

For more about our openings:
[http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email us your github
profile: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
mattcrest
ACL Software [[http://acl.com](http://acl.com)] | Designer, Engineer, R&D
Manager, QA

Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full-time

Why you should leave your current job and work with us: [http://bit.ly/acl-ux-
designer](http://bit.ly/acl-ux-designer)

We're also hiring for QA Engineers, DevOps, Ruby on Rails, R&D Manager and
basically anyone that's wanting to do great work ([https://acl-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://acl-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobsearch))

Our industry and marketing website may look bland and boring, but trust me,
we're doing some really kick-ass stuff on the product side. Our customers
include 90% of the Fortune 500 and government agencies around the world.

We're not bootstrapped, taking on venture capital, or getting headlines on
TechCrunch, but we are moving at the speed of a startup, building products
with Angular, Rails, Go, and have a great team that pushes each other to be
better every day.

Oh, and we're located in one of the best cities in North America: Vancouver.

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, Full time only, on site only. You must be eligible to
work in Canada.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

\----------------------------- What you'll do -----------------------------

You will help build out the statistics pipeline and machine learning models to
power an algorithmic trading infrastructure. You'll build hidden Markov Models
to detect patterns in the equities markets.

1\. Build models

2\. Back test models

3\. We're lucky enough to have already figured out what step 3 is, apply your
models in the markets.

4\. PROFIT!!!

\----------------------------- Who you are -----------------------------

You are a statistician or speech recognition expert who can turn a model into
working code. You are comfortable with any programming language, you can model
in what ever language you like.

\----------------------------- What's in it for you...
-----------------------------

\- a hedge fund is just like a startup except that everyone gets a market
salary and bonuses. If' you've always wanted to join a startup but you're too
good/in demand to take a pay cut then let's chat.

\- get paid to learn algorithmic trading

\- be able to invest in our fund

\- onsite chef for lunches

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

------
truongor17
SF Bay Area or Remote || Keen IO || [https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth.

Some things we believe in: • Honesty & empathy, introspection, Distributed
innovation, the importance of laughter & relationships, play to your
strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Platform & Middleware Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team. We
build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries around
the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs.

Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka,
Mesos

\----- Consultative Sales -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first sales reps for a fast-growing, Sequoia-
backed, cloud analytics platform.

Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing,
sales, sales engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business
across all verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us on Angel List
([https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)).

~~~
zo1
The jobs listed at the link don't mention remote?

#Edit. Nevermind, I see that if you click-through they do say "Remote OK".

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

At 1aim, we develop (and manufacture) hardware, create software solutions and
provide IT-Infrastructure. 1aim started 3 years ago as a company that solves
the access management problem for large corporates and we developed a new
generation of access systems in-house. We are now expanding our offering, as
well as building new smart home/building automation products to complement our
existing products.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams, as well as getting rid
of management overhead and daily standup meetings.

We have almost no rules, we provide you with opportunities for your personal
growth and flexible working hours. You will work in a fast moving, young team.

Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas: \- (Frontend)
Web Development \- Backend Development (with a focus on high
security/cryptography) \- Electrical Engineering & Embedded Software
Development \- Mechanical Engineering If you see yourself as genuinely
creative, are fascinated by hardware and love great challenges we'd like to
work with you on creating the "connected future".

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you.

We provide visa assistance, limited relocation support and free basic housing
until you find your own place to live.

------
OpenX
OpenX | Pasadena, CA | Menlo Park, CA | West Los Angeles, CA (coming soon)

OpenX is a leading provider of digital and mobile advertising technology. Do
you like scale? How about Big Data?

Our Real-Time Bidding platform serves hundreds of thousands of requests per
second from thousands of servers across a worldwide datacenter footprint.

We need Full-stack Python Django and Python API Software Engineers. We also
need Site Reliability Engineers.

Our SRE team scales thousands of deployed systems using smart programmatic
methods that we design, architect, and code.

We use the latest tools to analyze trend telemetry.

We have numerous openings including: Full-stack Python Software Engineers, Big
Data Site Reliability Engineer, Release Engineer, and Technical Support
Engineers.

Our tech stack includes: * Python Django, Javascript, JQuery, Backbone.js,
Angular.js * Python API: Flask, Pylons, Django, Server Side Development,
Modules, Frameworks * Docker, Kubernetes * Spark/Hadoop/Vertica/MicroStrategy
* SQL or NoSQL clusters (MySQL / MariaDB, Oracle, Postgres, Riak, MongoDB,
etc.) [http://www.openx.com/careers](http://www.openx.com/careers)

Email: talent@openx.com

------
charas
OptionsCity Software | Chicago, IL |Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.optionscity.com/](http://www.optionscity.com/)

At OptionsCity, we partner with financial institutions to streamline their
trading operations by providing services and tools including pricing, risk
management, execution, and automated trading systems. Our vision is to change
the way trading professionals think about and utilize technology.

The OptionsCity development team follows Agile Software Development principles
to produce state-of-the-art software designed for the professional trading
community. Using OOP/OOD, OptionsCity provides market data and order routing
capabilities that power our state-of-the-art market making, trading, and risk
applications.

We are currently hiring for 2 positions:

1.) Software Engineer - Java Core: this individual will be a key contributor
to maintaining existing core applications, improving core technology, and
creating new software to expand OptionsCity’s coverage of global asset classes
and solutions required to support them.

2.) Software Engineer - Custom Solutions: this individual will own the entire
SDLC for custom trading solutions, from working with customers and subject-
matter experts, to defining technical requirements, to leveraging existing in-
house frameworks and API’s to build the solutions.

To apply with us visit
[http://www.optionscity.com/careers/](http://www.optionscity.com/careers/)

View our company profile on The Muse at
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/optionscity](https://www.themuse.com/companies/optionscity)

------
Refefer
Menlo Park, Ca - Full time - Onsite - Frontend, Backend, Dev Ops, ML/AI

Blackbird is a stealth, ventured backed, artificial intelligence technology
company focused on solving some important challenges created by the shift from
desktop to mobile. Our stack is primarily in functional style Scala (we are
heavy functional programming users) with most of our AI stack in Python and
C++.

We're one of a few startups that do AI research above and beyond product
development. We host regular talks on multiple disciplines ranging from
systems to functional programming to deep learning.

The team was founded by former Stanford CS graduates that built self driving
cars, search at Google and Yahoo Research, co-authored the google file system
and scaled Twitter to 200 million users. Our open source code powers Snapchat,
Tumblr, Wikipedia in production today.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Want to write
highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and Google?
Want to run ops for software which is designed for fault tolerance? Want to
design next generation user interfaces? jobs at blackbird.am

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE: \- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a
platform for communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web. For more info:
[http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
StuieK
Slant - San Francisco, CA - FULL TIME

We're building a community driven resource to help people choose what products
to use. Our vision is to own the consumer experience for discovering products
and deciding which one to purchase. We’re currently a small team of three: two
experienced developers and a “non-technical” founder whose last job was
building satellites for NASA. Our tech Backbone-based front-end, with
improvements to allow it to run on both client- and server- side, and as both
a single- and multi- page app. RESTful backend written in functional
Coffeescript on Node.js, with a temporal postgres database that allows for
rewinding to a previous state. The codebase is written in Coffeescript, Jade,
and Stylus. Entertaining git history. Gratuitous use of Monads.

We're a multidisciplinary team, so we'd love to hear from full-
stack/frontend/backend engineers as well as designers familiar with html/css.
We're optimizing more for hiring someone talented, rather than for a specific
role. If you’re interested in learning more, email me at stuart@slant.co

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync - Dallas, TX - Software Developer - Full time - On-Site Only

## About OrgSync

OrgSync is a higher-ed platform focused on creating an online campus
community. We help students get involved, admins get organized, and campuses
get meaningful information from their data. Founded in 2007, we now serve
hundreds of institutions with millions of users around the globe. We have an
exciting and relaxed culture that values team members' contributions and
dedication. Come be a part of our team!

## Development Environment

Our platform is a balance between cutting-edge and production-solid. We aren’t
afraid to try new things, but they must support our millions of users. The
platform is primarily a Ruby on Rails app, with additional services crafted in
Clojure, Node, and more. On the front-end, we’re big React fans, and we have
iOS and Android mobile apps. We’re fully hosted on AWS with a matching Docker
stack for local development.

## Positions

Software Developer - [http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-developer)

------
constexpr
I'm the cofounder of Figma, a stealth startup in San Francisco building a
browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way designers and
engineers work together. We're a small team of 12, and we're looking for
talented designers and engineers (front end, backend, full stack, lead devops,
lead quality, mobile, and data science) who are interested in tackling
challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Web or Cloud Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, tight-knit team looking for a full-stack engineer.

Mixmax’s mission is to do the impossible with email. We believe everything you
do today on the web should be possible in any email. We launched a Gmail
plugin earlier this year that brings interactive content to email and it's
been a huge success. Already tens of thousands of customers depend on us for
their daily productivity. We have an A++ list of investors that previously
backed companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft & Square. We have big plans ahead
- come build with us!

An incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team; we value personal
and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar products
together in the past. We're based in downtown SF. Stack: Node.js microservices
archicture, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, (isomorphic) Handlebars, AWS.
Moving to: React, Hapi, ES6, RethinkDB, Docker.

Check us out at mixmax.com. Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

------
thijser
AppBrain (AppTornado GmbH) | Onsite: Zürich, Switzerland or Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Software Engineer

AppTornado is a technology startup that provides apps to millions of Android
users. AppTornado was founded in 2009 by two former Googlers. We've developed
more than 30 Android apps which in total have been downloaded over 80 million
times. We also develop AppBrain, a platform for discovering, promoting and
monetizing Android apps, used by over 50,000 Android apps with millions of
daily active users. As part of a small team you will be working on exciting
and challenging problems: \- Creating great mobile apps that our users love. -
Writing fast and robust server code that scales to millions of users. \-
Building simple, intuitive yet powerful user interfaces.

Our company is technology driven, and we encourage our engineers to take
ownership from end to end. See [http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-
engineer](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-engineer) for more
information or email jobs@apptornado.com

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping ten NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast. We have signed
deals with ESPN and Fox to deliver content and interactive products for their
for their broadcasts, and have had our work used on both NBA Countdown and
SportsCenter.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, including full-stack,
UI/UX, systems, mobile, dev-ops, machine learning and computer vision
engineers. The responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that
supports detailed but intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will
appear on national sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that
supports robust video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the
semantic layer that understands the game. Our software stack is based around
Node, Go and Python, and we also use C++ for our video systems.

In addition to the engineering roles, we’re also hiring a product manager who
will guide our engineering and design efforts in order to deliver our
technology to all our customers, ranging from NBA coaches to casual fans of
the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
wdewind
New York NYC NY ONSITE

Justworks is hiring across the board (engineering [front end, back end, ios),
sales, marketing, product, design).

[http://bit.ly/1IAXh2Q](http://bit.ly/1IAXh2Q)

We are building tools that help startups and SMBs compete with larger
companies by giving them access to the same tools and benefits larger
companies have. We process millions of dollars a month in payroll, provide
access to healthcare that is significantly less expensive than standard small
group rates and also automate tons of the really difficult and time consuming
parts of running a business (tax filling, workers comp, epli etc.). We're
growing about 25% month over month.

I really enjoy working here. We're working on tough problems that really
impact the entrepreneurial community. It's nice to work on something that has
a clear value and solves a clear problem for a group of people I care about.
The team is excellent and the business is being run very well. Contact info in
profile, feel free to ask any questions or reach out to me directly.

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. -- Atlanta, GA

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We’re looking for Front-End Developers who are passionate about making fast,
scalable, and well-designed web interfaces for the healthcare industry. You
will be utilizing the latest web technologies to solve challenging problems,
create innovative web applications from the ground up and understand exactly
what it takes to create an outrageously good user experience while driving
down the costs of health care. As a member of the team you'll be designing and
developing new user interfaces as well as supporting our existing systems. As
an early hire, you'll have the chance to build new product and shape the
culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking to fill two different positions now:

    
    
       * Front-End Developer (Angular.js, Bootstrap, LESS/CSS)
    
       * Server-side Developer (Java, Play Framework, Scala)
    

Contact us (see email below) and we can give more details on each position.

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexcange.com

~~~
dabent
The email address is: hiring@medtechexchange.com

Sorry for the typo!

Also, we are looking for people with some professional experience (3 years or
more) to join our team right now and be, or grow into, technical leaders in
short order.

------
kevinwuhoo
San Francisco, CA - Academia.edu - Full Time Onsite

We're a team of 15 engineers (21 total) building an Open Science platform to
bring the world's research online, available to all, for free. With over 23M
registered users (that's a user-to-engineer ratio of 1.5M to 1!) and growing
at 10% per month, we're looking to reach to 60M registered within the next
year. We're currently working on products which accelerate the speed of paper
peer review and publication.

We're hiring full-stack engineers, front-end engineers, an infrastructure
engineer, a data scientist, and a product designer. We use Ruby on Rails,
RSpec, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch, Backbone, and React on AWS. We're 3
blocks from the Montgomery BART station. Check out our hiring page at
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring).

Please contact me if you have any questions or if you'd like to chat:
kevin@academia.edu (software engineer). Check my profile for more contact info
if needed.

~~~
detaro
23 registered users? :P

~~~
kevinwuhoo
Whoops, fixed now. Thanks!

------
malcolmwhite
Videology | Baltimore, MD | Reston, VA | Austin, TX

Videology was founded in 2007 by Scott Ferber—also the co-founder of
advertising.com. It is one of the world’s leading video advertising platforms.
Our global, market-leading technology enables our customers to manage, measure
and optimize digital video and TV advertising to achieve the best results in
today fast-moving media landscape.

We're hiring for Dev Ops and Software Development.

 __Key Developer Skills __

\- Must be strong, experienced Java developers, with some high-performance
experience (dealing with huge quantities of data, high throughput, low
latency, etc.)

\- Must have experience using agile development tools, e.g., git/stash, JIRA,
Bamboo, etc. as well as open-source technologies, such as MySQL, Hibernate,
Spring, etc.

\- Must have worked in a fast-paced, results-oriented product development
environment

 __Key Dev Ops Skills __\- Must have experience with Chef /Ansible, AWS/cloud,
DNS, Load Balancers

\- Scripting in bash, python, groovy, Ruby, etc.

\- Strong administrator experience with Linux and/or Windows

Reach out to mwhite at videologygroup dot com if interested.

------
dminor
Say Media - Software Engineers, Full Stack Engineers, Senior Front End
Engineer (San Francisco, Portland OR), DevOps (San Francisco, Portland,
REMOTE), Engineering Manager (San Francisco)

Say Media is building a platform for digital magazines. This year we're
scaling from 50 million page views to 500 million. Come help us do this.

Say is well funded and a fun place to work at, with great work/life balance.
We're looking for good engineers who enjoy learning new technologies. Our
platform is Python based with an Angular front end, but it's okay if you don't
have experience with these yet.

I'm not a recruiter, just a programmer who enjoys working at Say. You can see
our jobs at [http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs), or
email your resume to me and I'll pass it to the right person (email in
profile).

* Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we're not currently considering international candidates, except for remote devops.

* Note: we don't use 3rd party recruiters

~~~
badatusernames
Is remote for any of the engineering positions possible?

~~~
dminor
Only the devops positions.

------
jparker165
MineralSoft | Front-end/ Back-end/ Full-stack | Austin, TX

We organize and analyze proprietary data around mineral rights assets. This is
a huge, hidden market that's been trapped in 80s technology.

Stack: python, django, aws, ubuntu, postgres, redis

more detailed job descriptions at
[https://mineralsoft.com/jobs](https://mineralsoft.com/jobs)

email jon@mineralsoft.com

------
santiycr
Sauce Labs - San Francisco - Core Infrastructure Engineer

We're looking for backend developers to help us scale our highly available
service and massive cloud of Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines. If you
re an experienced developer with an interest in distributed systems, Linux,
Python, async programming and devops. If you love solving complex problems and
working with awesome people, shoot me an email at santi at saucelabs.

What we are looking for:

\- You are passionate about software.

\- You know what it takes to ship something.

\- You can think outside of the box.

\- You are not afraid of learning new things and improving every day.

\- You enjoy difficult problems and solve them in straightforward and
practical ways.

What we offer:

\- You will join a productive team

\- A work environment operating with values to prevent politics and friction

\- Competitive compensation, including benefits and equity

\- Catered lunches, company events and after hours with a happy group of
coworkers

\- Sunny office in SOMA, San Francisco, in a pet-friendly building

About Sauce:

Sauce Labs is a SAAS+E2E series D startup in the bay area. We provide an
automated testing cloud service so our customers don't have to build their own
Selenium or Appium grids. We pride ourselves about our values and transparency
([https://saucelabs.com/our-values](https://saucelabs.com/our-values)). Oh,
and a nice to have these days: we have a real business model!

About the Team:

Our Core team is currently 8 people and we plan to grow in a controlled
fashion this year, hiring awesome people who are excited about what we do.
Most of the team is in SF, with some members in the EU working on a re-
location. The system we built runs millions of Selenium tests every month, in
real time, using VMs hosted on our own infrastructure. We own all our hardware
and we collaborate tightly with our Ops team to run our cloud.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company and
team. We do not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national
origin, gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status,
disability status, food preference or pet preference.

------
awhenshaw
Engineering Manager - Opower - Arlington, VA

At Opower, we deal with a ton of different kinds of data from our customers,
who are some of the world's biggest utility companies. It goes into a
combination of MySQL, HBase and ElasticSearch for processing by various batch
and realtime services. We use it to create interactive web experiences using
AngularJS, and to generate millions of email and PDF (yes, PDF) reports to be
sent to eager utility customers. This happens on top of micro-service and
batch processing frameworks we've built in-house to handle our specific use
cases.

We use queuing systems like RabbitMQ and Kafka to coordinate all this work in
progress. We automate all our testing on top of our Jenkins infrastructure,
and we're gradually introducing Docker into the mix for even better end-to-end
automated testing.

Go to
[https://app.greenhouse.io/plans/64451/jobapp](https://app.greenhouse.io/plans/64451/jobapp)
for more info.

------
nmb
Color Genomics | Burlingame, CA | Full Stack, Backend, Bioinformatics

Color Genomics is democratizing access to high-quality genetic testing. Our
first product, a breast and ovarian cancer risk test that's 1/10 the price of
existing offerings, launched in April and was covered in Fast Company, Forbes,
and the New York Times[1].

We're lucky to have a team that represents the best from of the worlds of
software development and next-generation DNA sequencing, and a scientific
advisory board that includes the scientist who discovered the BRCA1 gene.

If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about biological problems, or
have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel free to contact me
directly: nish@getcolor.com

More info on our mission: [https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-
everyone](https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-everyone)

[1] Press coverage: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-
people/ex-g...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-people/ex-
googlers-new-breast-cancer-gene-test-cuts-the-cost-to-women)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-u...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-
up-pledges-to-cut-cost-of-breast-cancer-genetic-testing-from-4000-to-249/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-
aff...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-affordable-
tests-for-detecting-breast-cancer-genes.html?_r=0)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for two years now, and our
customers love us!

We have a number of open positions:

1) We are hiring a Designer in San Francisco to move our product, website, and
apps to the next level. We're a consumer brand with interactions across
mobile, web, email, and even SMS. We're also advertising across multiple
media. Since our brand centers around a seamless and friendly experience, this
is a prime opportunity for a designer who wants to have a central role in a
consumer-facing 'rocket ship' startup.

2) We're also hiring a Customer Experience leader to scale our (excellent!)
customer service team. We pride ourselves in delighting our customers with
surprising attention and thought, and would love to bring someone on board who
knows how to scale and manage this important function, without compromising
our values.

3) Rinse continues to search for qualified Senior Software Engineers. We're
primarily a Django / Python shop with a fair amount of javascript/HTML5 thrown
in. We're building tools for our customers, our drivers, our internal staff,
and our vendors. It's a "target rich" environment with plenty of opportunity
to make a direct and meaningful impact on the business! We're solving problems
as varied as demand forecasting, route optimization, QR tagging for inventory
control, and a suite of mobile apps for our customers and staff.

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene? Perhaps your family ran a
dry cleaner or laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our
service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly.

------
kauffj
TopScore | Philadelpha, Pittsburgh, New Haven, San Francisco | Full Time |
REMOTE | [http://usetopscore.com](http://usetopscore.com)

TopScore is hiring a Chief Support Officer. The CSO is responsible for
managing our existing support operations as well as scaling them from hundreds
of thousands of users to the millions. If you’re attentive, analytical, and
good with people, join us in revolutionizing how sports and activities are
organized.

TopScore is a rapidly growing software-as-a-service company that provides
modern solutions for sport and activity organizers. We process tens of
millions of dollars in registrations and purchases for hundreds of
organizations in dozens of countries.

This position is open to ANYONE.

More about the position here: [http://usetopscore.com/p/topscore-is-hiring-a-
chief-support-...](http://usetopscore.com/p/topscore-is-hiring-a-chief-
support-officer)

You can also email me at jeremy@usetopscore.com

------
sacrilicious
Montefiore Health System | Full Time | NY Onsite

Part Hospital part EDU, Montefiore is looking for Mac SysAdmins in the NYC
area.

[http://jobs.mdoes.com](http://jobs.mdoes.com) (Desktop Analyst - pardon the
HR-ness, and we don't actually use Remedy...)

This is a job you can grow in; I was able to open-source a good amount of
code, (including contributions to munki and autopkg,)

spoke at conferences like PSU MacAdmins, and the boss and I both spoke at the
MacTech Conference.

If you're as maniacal as I am about the devops mindset and sharing what you
know, this may be for you.

(There's iOS-related and regular customer service tasks as well, but mostly
you'd be sheilded from having to be reactive.)

Major aspects of this working environment include:

\- Customers you'll respect, who have enough self-confidence to reciprocate

\- Coworkers that want to work hard and make you look good

\- A boss and leadership that give you room while challenging your ambition

\- Benefits like... working at a hospital, and a college. Every week you earn
~10 hours off.

We're hoping you like the idea of making a difference with us. No ping pong,
no rock band.

Go home at 5. Take the generous time off. Have the resources to experiment and
reach your potential.

For the tool-builders doing keyword searches: sure, there's a good amount of
django, flask, and (py-)objective-c.

But we're also getting the job done with puppet, munki, and autopkg. If you
(or anybody you) know might be interested,

please reach out: @sacrilicious on twitter, Allister Banks on linkedin,
Allister on macadmins Slack, and abanks@montefiore.org

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere - [mesosphere.io] - San Francisco - Series B Startup Startup ($40M
Raised)

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our San Francisco, CA and
Hamburg, Germany offices:

\+ Engineering Manager + Front-end Engineer + Distributed Applications
Engineer + Distributed Systems Engineer + Linux Systems Engineer + Solutions
Architect + QE Infrastructure Engineer/Manager

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!
We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers.

Work ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the
layer of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

We are also considering interns for 2016 if you're interested.

------
CreditKarma
Credit Karma (located in Downtown San Francisco) is hiring for a number of
key, ONSITE Engineering roles. We're facing a number of interesting challenges
as our product scales (over 40-million users at the moment), and we've got
quite a few openings at the moment, so please check out our careers page at
creditkarma.com/careers

Here are some highlights: \- Staff Software Engineer
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers#Staff-Software-
Engineer](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers#Staff-Software-Engineer)

\- Infrastructure Software Engineer
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers#Infrastructure-
Software-...](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers#Infrastructure-Software-
Engineer)

\- Senior Data Engineer [https://www.creditkarma.com/careers#Senior-Data-
Engineer](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers#Senior-Data-Engineer)

------
nbougaieff
Liine | Lead iOS Developer | remote

[https://liine.net/en/company/jobs/lead-software-
engineer/](https://liine.net/en/company/jobs/lead-software-engineer/)

Liine is a recognised leader in music apps. Building on our early success in
the mobile music scene, we are now bringing a new vision of music-making to
reality. You will be directly involved in the development of our future
flagship product. At the crossroads of user experience, music theory, sound
design, and technology, this new project offers a great opportunity to improve
your cross-domain skills and contribute creatively to a true redefinition of
musical interaction.

Challenges include:

\- Efficiently implementing compelling, highly customized user interfaces

\- Dynamic generation of native user interfaces

We’re looking for developers who have:

\- Solid experience in Obj-C

\- Interest in / experience with audio applications

\- Good knowledge of UX principles and a keen eye for modern user-centered
design

If interested, please contact us at jobs@liine.net

------
mmurthy
Nextgengolf | Boston | ONSITE

Nextgengolf is looking for a Junior Ruby Developer to join our small
technology team. There is significant opportunity given the lack of technology
solutions in the golf industry and Nextgen is an organization leading the
charge.

As a member of a small team, you will have an impact throughout the
organization. It is a perfect opportunity to become a well rounded developer
since you will be working and learning from various teams across the company.
The Millennial golf market has been a neglected space for a long time. You
will join us in fixing that problem and get to build some pretty cool
technology in an outdated technology landscape.

Technology Stack: Ruby on Rails, Angularjs, Postgres, Redis

You can find detailed job description here:
[https://nextgengolf.org/job/junior-
developer/](https://nextgengolf.org/job/junior-developer/)

If you have any questions, contact me directly at mahesh@nextgengolf.org

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles/Culver City,CA ONSITE

Cloud Architect - Amazon Web Services

(mt) Media Temple [http://mediatemple.net](http://mediatemple.net) : Since
1998 we've offered premium web hosting and cloud services for digital
agencies, busnesses, content creators, and developers. You will be porting
from existing and building from scratch complex solutions to help clients
harness the power of AWS. The is a hands-on architectural opportunity. You
will not just whiteboard and hand off. We are a team built on dogfooding a.k.a
build, implement, and deploy all of your solutions.

Job decription:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNoA0fwv&s=LinkedIn](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNoA0fwv&s=LinkedIn)

Watch this video to learn more about the culture at (mt):
[https://vimeo.com/120202710](https://vimeo.com/120202710)

Apply: Hiring@mediatemple.net

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Engineers
      - Data Analysts
      - Front-end Engineer
      - Lead Product Designer
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners,
snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. ----

------
malmckay
Mobile Commons | [http://mcom.ms](http://mcom.ms) | Senior Engineer |
Washington DC, NYC or REMOTE

We build tools for today's most effective mobile campaigns. Have a favourite
nonprofit, organizing or advocacy group? They probably use us. We connect
these groups to the people they need to make a difference.

We write Ruby, and use Rails, MySQL, Redis, Resque, and Puppet. We receive and
reply to millions of messages a month. We're looking for all kinds of
engineers to help maintain and grow our platform. We're looking to add Ember,
Hadoop and an NLP engine to our stack. We release often and we're looking for
someone to influence what those releases are.

I've been here 7 years and feel awed by the people I help and work with.

Email me at mal@mobilecommons.com or apply here -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oy350fwq](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oy350fwq)

------
laceyn
Remitly, Inc | Seattle, WA | Full Time | Engineering, Design & Product

This is an exciting time to join a fast-growing startup focused on changing
the world by improving the experience and lowering the cost of financial
access for millions of individuals around the globe.

If you enjoy creative solutions, collaboration, and you understand why it's
important to put customers first, please join us.

We're hiring:

-Front End Developer - Looking for a developer with an eye for design which will be responsible for creating, implementing and improving online experiences.

-Software Development Engineer - back-end and front-end development working on the Customer Service Platform team.

-Senior Security Engineer - Vital role to help ensure the security of our infrastructure and maintain our customers trust and loyalty.

If you're interested email: lacey at remitly dot com or visit:
[https://www.remitly.com/home/careers](https://www.remitly.com/home/careers)

------
NolMan
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events, with months of uncertainty. We
are empowering people with a simpler, more thoughtful approach to selling
their house and buying their dream home. We are live in our first market and
are experiencing phenomenal growth. We have an amazing team of talented and
passionate engineers and are looking for another front-end engineer and BI
Analyst to help us change the real estate industry.

We've been featured on the breakout list
[http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, Postgres/PostGIS, AWS, webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), Docker.

Help us reinvent life’s largest and most important transaction.

------
gerad
Developer | $125-175k | San Francisco | gerad@sagansystems.com

We got a pretty good response when I posted this last month, so I figured I'd
repost and put in another a word for the startup I just joined.

\- We've got a pretty cool tech stack (mostly React/Node/Go/Docker), and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) \- We're super early
(~15 people), but well-funded and growing. \- Our founding team is B2B serial
entrepreneurs who have done it before, so there's a healthy culture.

It's a good place to wear a lot of hats, learn a ton, and grow with the
company. I'm enjoying it. Let me know if you'd like to hear more, or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring) We're also
looking for a devops/platform engineer, voip experts, a designer and a vp of
product (yeah, growing fast)!

on site only, no interns

------
respondwelljobs
RespondWell - Senior Unity3D Engineer - Grand Rapids, Michigan or REMOTE (US
only).

RespondWell is hiring! We’re looking for an experienced Unity3D and C#
engineer to help us build serious games in the healthcare industry,
specifically in the rehab space. We help people get back on their feet after
they’ve broken themselves via sprains, breaks, falls, or surgery. Come use
your game development super-powers to help people feel better!

You must have substantial experience in Unity3D and C#, and have reasonable 3D
math skills. Python and Postgres experience are a huge plus but not required.
Ideally we’re looking for people who are self-directed and like working with
cool technologies in ways that haven’t been used before. This job will
definitely stretch your brain.

If you are not located near Grand Rapids, Michigan then this will be a fully
remote position.

Send an email to jobs@respondwell.com with your qualifications and we’ll take
it from there.

------
trusche
LegitScript - Dublin, Ireland

We fight illegal online pharmacies with ruby!

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our services include monitoring, investigative
reports, online pharmacy certification, and health product classification. Our
mission includes protecting consumers from fake cancer cures, cosmetics that
contain mercury, "all natural" supplements that contain dangerous
pharmaceuticals, and illegal online pharmacies that fake their certifications
and sell prescription medications to anyone who asks. Our clients include
Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter and the FDA.

We have an open position for a full stack web developer Dublin.

[http://legitscript.workable.com/jobs/92056](http://legitscript.workable.com/jobs/92056)

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - SF, CA

* API Engineer - Do you love APIs? Do you dream in HTTP? Help IFTTT connect to even more of the internet using Ruby and Node.

* iOS Engineer - Join a team of passionate and talented iOS developers, pushing the boundaries of what can be done with iOS.

* Data Engineer - Build systems to manage, analyze, and visualize massive amounts of fascinating data using Spark, Kafka, Redshift and Ruby.

* Infrastructure Engineer - Automate systems to create and manage clusters of containers that process over 1 billion API requests per day using AWS, Mesos, Docker, and Ruby.

We're located at 5th and Market in a creative environment that's full of fun
gadgetry and intelligent, thoughtful people who enjoy generous benefits and
compensation. Come help us change the way that people interact with
technology.

Apply to jobs+hn@ifttt.com. Tell us a bit about yourself, why you're
interested in IFTTT, and what your favorite programming language is (and why).

------
mrud
Logentries - [https://logentries.com](https://logentries.com) \- Dublin,
Ireland - ONSITE

Logentries is a real-time log management and analytics service targeting
mostly the DevOps and IT market.

We are currently looking for DevOps, Software and Automation engineers to work
in a creative and challenging environment to get shit done. Our architecture
is highly distributed, written mostly in Java with some Scala, Python and C
sprinkled around. The frontend part is Django with Angular and Bootstrap 3. We
also maintain a set of open source libraries to integrate with our platform.

If you feel strongly about a good number (between 5-42) of the elements below
send your CV to jobs@logentries.com :

• Passionate about Software Development and Delivery (your contribution will
be visible)

• Like to automate

• Agility (our standups lasts less than 5 minutes!)

• Own your process

• Strong relevant CS fundamentals: basic data structures, asymptotic analysis,
intractability, basic network protocols

• Hands on experience with Linux (not only using your DE), we are currently
using Debian

• Practical experience with developing and testing web applications

• Practical experience with a low[ish] level language
(C/C++/Objective-C/Java/C#, e.t.c). We mostly use Java.

• Practical experience with a high-level language (we use Python a lot, but
Ruby/Lua/Groovy/Clojure, e.t.c is good)

• Experience with at least one Relational and one NoSQL data store

• Experience with Chef or Puppet

• Like to work in an international team

• Things like Brewer's CAP theorem, consistent hashing, false sharing and the
FLP impossibility are meaningful to you

• Contributing to open source projects

------
batsdev
BATS Global Markets: Multiple - Kansas City and London (ONSITE)

What We Do

We produce tools to run some of the world’s largest stock and options
exchanges. We build websites that handle millions of requests per day,
presenting high-quality market data to our members and the investing public.
We operate at the tip of the spear, maintaining the primary interface for
command and control of BATS markets worldwide. We are aggressive, yet agile.
We care about user experience. We care about code quality. We care about
testing. We care about automation.

We’re looking for like-minded individuals to join us.

Open positions:

Kansas City: Software Engineer - Webmaster

Location: Lenexa, Kan.

To apply for this position, please send a resume to jobs@bats.com.

London: Software Engineer - Web

Location: London, UK

To apply for this position, please send a resume and cover letter to
jobseurope@bats.com.

[http://www.bats.com/our_company/careers/](http://www.bats.com/our_company/careers/)

------
azdle
Exosite | Minneapolis, MN | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://exosite.com](https://exosite.com)

Exosite provides a platform for the internet of things. Primarily targeted at
industrial automation and white goods product developers. Our bread and butter
is helping old school hardware manufacturers connect their product to the
internet.

We recently accepted a large minority investment from Parker Hannifin [1] so
we're in a bit of a hiring blitz at the moment. Here are the positions that we
have explicitly posted so far:

* Platform Engineer - DevOps, Linux, Python, Go - [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94444/platform-engine...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94444/platform-engineer-exosite)

* Senior Software Engineer: Web Services - Developer, Functional Programming, Erlang, C, Lua, TDD - [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91918/senior-software...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91918/senior-software-engineer-web-services-exosite)

* Senior Software Engineer: Web UI Applications - JS, HTML, CSS, TDD - [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91915/senior-software...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/91915/senior-software-engineer-web-ui-applications-exosite)

Those positions are all part of the products group here. We also have a large
design services group that does contract development for projects that use our
platform. So if you do anything from embedded development to web or mobile
we'd like to hear from you.

[1] [http://www.startribune.com/aerospace-firm-parker-hannifin-
in...](http://www.startribune.com/aerospace-firm-parker-hannifin-invests-in-
minneapolis-based-exosite/318116731/)

------
ellego
Zenefits - [http://www.zenefits.com/](http://www.zenefits.com/) \- HQ in San
Francisco, CA, Zenefits is being called one of the fastest growing SaaS
businesses ever. We provide free cloud HR software to any business below a
thousand customers, and make most of our money selling health insurance.

• San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer, full stack (Full Time) - Python,
Django, JavaScript, and CSS. 2+ yrs exp.

• San Francisco, CA - UI Engineer (Full Time) - JavaScript, Ember.js, CSS, and
MVC with Django.

• San Francisco, CA - Lead Application Security Engineer (Full Time) - 5+ yrs
exp.

• Vancouver, BC - Senior Software Engineer (Full Time) - Python, Java, C++,
OOP, XML/JSON, REST API, Agile, Git. 5+ yrs exp.

More info on these openings:
[http://www.zenefits.com/jobs;](http://www.zenefits.com/jobs;)
lgomez@zenefits.com

------
DAQRI
DAQRI is looking for talented Developers and Engineers to join our growing
family - everything from Data Scientists to Android Developers. DAQRI is the
leading augmented reality/4D company focused on transforming the Future of
Work. We deliver the most innovative hardware and software that is bridging
the gap between potential and experience. DAQRI works with the world’s largest
and most respected companies to enhance human abilities by seamlessly
connecting people to their environments and providing relevant information
instantaneously. The DAQRI SmartHelmet and 4D Studio authoring platform
deliver cutting-edge enterprise solutions in industrial, manufacturing, oil &
gas, aerospace, and more. DAQRI is headquartered in Los Angeles with an R&D
facility in Sunnyvale, CA and a development center in Dublin, Ireland.

daqri.com/careers

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \- Amsterdam,
Netherlands Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent
anyway) is taken care of by the company.

I work at Booking.com as a backend developer which is a world leader in travel
accommodations. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, a lot of interesting problems to solve and
the work hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and
very dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a
bad place to be either :) The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned.They take care of you from the moment you get an offer to the point you
have set up your house in Amsterdam.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). A lot
of people have reached out to me via these threads and are in the middle of
the interview process.

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Perl developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

------
metova_jobs
Metova | [http://metova.com/](http://metova.com/) | Nashville, TN & Little
Rock, AR area

We specialize in mobile and web development.

We've got an awesome culture, great benefits, unlimited flex days, interesting
work, and beer on tap.

We are looking to hire full-time on-site developers in either of our 2
offices.

iOS Developers: [http://metova.com/jobs/ios-
developer/](http://metova.com/jobs/ios-developer/)

Android Developers:
[http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/](http://metova.com/jobs/androiddeveloper/)

Java Web Developers: [http://metova.com/jobs/java-web-
developer-2/](http://metova.com/jobs/java-web-developer-2/)

You can apply to jobs@metova.com

------
sfanning95
Improbable | Multiple Software Engineers | Full Time, ONSITE LONDON, UK

([http://improbable.io/life-at-improbable/](http://improbable.io/life-at-
improbable/))

Improbable is developing an operating environment that makes building
simulated worlds possible. Worlds which can be run in real time, simulating
the behaviours and interactions of millions of entities. Spaces with their own
rules and properties that a multitude of people can simultaneously change,
explore and visualise in as many different ways as developers can imagine.

Simulated worlds provide unique insight to those asking questions of complex
systems. As well as enabling completely new experiences in gaming, simulated
worlds can solve significant problems in areas as diverse as defence, energy,
city efficiency, health, and finance.

We are hiring across multiple teams within the business including:

\- Building our base real-time distributed simulation platform \- Applying our
real-time distributed simulation platform to gaming \- Building revolutionary
new online games backed by our simulation platform \- Applying our real-time
distributed simulation platform to other verticals

Check out:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/05/27/improbable...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/05/27/improbable-
startup-simulations/)

#38 on MIT list here:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/)

Interested in hearing from both Interns and experienced hires. In some
circumstances we can sponsor visa's for exceptional talent. Currently 20+ open
positions with more in the pipeline - email me directly if you don't see
anything that quite matches your skills (Sean@improbable.io)

------
stfp
Netflix OpenConnect | Distributed/Systems/Software engineering | Los Gatos
Onsite | Full time

OpenConnect delivers about 1/3rd of peak internet traffic from a few thousand
servers distributed around the globe. We have various open positions,
including:

Sw. Eng:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/1693/apply](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/1693/apply)
SRE:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/1936/apply](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/1936/apply)
Sw. Eng. in test:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/1695/apply](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/1695/apply)

That's just the OpenConnect group, but Netflix as a whole is hiring, of course
:)

~~~
zerr
Any changes in employee treatment at Netflix regarding that infamous "the
culture of fear"? Do you still have a very high turnover?

------
dlau1
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy](https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy)) -
to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is deeply
committed to it. We have expanded to 4 cities - New York, New Orleans, Los
Angeles and San Francisco - and our investors include Sequoia Capital,
Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures, Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among
others.

There are ~20 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, and CoffeeScript. The team
has been built from the ground up with practices around test-driven
development, pair programming, and continuous deployment.

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* 3-5+ years full-stack web application development in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* TDD experience / experience with pairing / Continuous Deployment

* Domain expertise in: e-commerce, billing, payments, or warehouse distribution software

======

[https://www.goodeggs.com/about/jobs](https://www.goodeggs.com/about/jobs)

------
AndrewGlasgow
Glasgow, Scotland, United Kingdom | Software Engineer | ONSITE and REMOTE,
FULLTIME and PARTTIME | Interns considered |
[http://www.renderheads.com](http://www.renderheads.com)

About us:

\- We make bespoke interactive software for museums, product launches, digital
marketing campaigns etc.

\- Every project is different - sometimes it's an interactive 3D 4K real-
estate visualisation system, sometimes an educational game interfacing with
Arduinos and the odd giant video wall.

\- Besides software made to order, we also make and sell our own software -
developer tools, video playback plugins for Unity

\- Our main development tools are C#, Unity and C++

\- We are flexible, offering remote working, and a combination of onsite and
remote, full or part time based on the candidate.

\- There is opportunity to travel as some of our projects require on-site
installation of software and hardware

What we're after:

\- You should be able to show us examples of things you've created in software

\- Passion for creating interesting visual software

\- Fast learner, hard worker

Bonus:

\- C# / C++ experience

\- Graphics related experience

\- Shader experience

\- Unity experience

\- Hardware experience (Arduino, RaspberryPi etc)

\- OpenGL / DirectX

\- Web front/back-end

\- Android / iOS app experience

\- Back-end development

\- DirectShow / video codec related experience

\- Virtual Reality (VR) / Oculus Rift experience

Find more and apply at positions@renderheads.com or
[http://www.renderheads.com/contact/](http://www.renderheads.com/contact/)

------
mattlock
Tunespeak - [https://www.tunespeak.com/](https://www.tunespeak.com/) \- St.
Louis, MO

Tunespeak is a loyalty platform for musicians that enables them to identify
and reward their most passionate fans. We currently run merit-based contests
and sweepstakes for some of the biggest artists in the world across all
genres.

Front-End Web Developer - Ember.js, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3
[https://www.tunespeak.com/jobs/front-end-web-
developer](https://www.tunespeak.com/jobs/front-end-web-developer)

Backend Developer - Rails, Ruby, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis
[https://www.tunespeak.com/jobs/server-
developer](https://www.tunespeak.com/jobs/server-developer)

------
ncgaskin
Naya Health | iOS | Full-time preferred/Part-time OK | Remote OK| Redwood
Shores, CA (Bay Area)

Naya Health makes wellness tools for maternal health. Our first products,
currently being tested in the wild, our an innovative breast pump and
additional accessories. Moms love our pump!

www.nayahealth.co angel.co/nayahealth

iOS lead: Our app doesn't just control our pump, but aggregates lifestyle
information and informs our users about pumping best practices and gives
support where needed. This role needs to take lead on app, and be able to
think with our end users in mind. Needs to have a good design sense and
familiar with data visualizations. Preferred to have experience with bluetooth
(BLE/SMART). Email me if you'd like to know more, or to try out the pump and
app!

We are also looking for firmware engineers!

n@nayahealth.co

------
axiom
Top Hat | Toronto, On, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android), devops
(rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer (python, django, javascript,
nodejs.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well.
Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to stephanie.kessler at tophat dot com.

------
barendt
Penn Medicine - Philadelphia, PA (ONSITE)

Associate Web Developer, Web Developer, Senior Web Developer

We’re looking for web developers of all skill-levels at Penn Medicine.

All of our new applications are being built in Ruby on Rails, but we’ve got
over a decade of legacy PHP code so you’d be spending time in both
environments. We work agilely and in small teams (~3 developers and 1 product
owner per team) organized loosely around different themes (e.g., medical
school admissions, faculty data, research data).

We’ve got a bit more about the open positions on our website
([https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.shtml](https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.shtml)),
but I’m happy to chat (barendt@mail.med.upenn.edu) if you’ve got questions or
would like to know more.

------
cyngn-recruit
CYANOGEN | Seattle, WA and Palo Alto, CA | Onsite Only | Relocation Assistance
| Full Time | Visa

Cyanogen Inc was founded to make our popular open source CyanogenMod project
accessible to a broader consumer base worldwide in the form of Cyanogen OS, a
mobile OS built on Android that is known for its revolutionary personalization
features, intuitive interface, speed, improved battery life, and enhanced
security.

Here’s a sampling of our open positions:

1) Android Software Engineer: You’ll contribute work that is fundamental to
the Cyanogen experience by adding features to the Android frameworks, exposing
them to apps, and allowing for deeper, richer experiences for our community to
utilize. You’ll need extensive experience developing complex Android
applications and exceptional OO design and development skills.

2) Platform / Web Services Engineer: Build the scalable, distributed systems
that power our mass-market mobile services accessed by 50M+ users. You’ll need
hands-on experience with large-scale, distributed platforms, such as AWS, and
excellent OO development skills.

3) Embedded Software Engineer: Help the Cyanogen framework and applications
hit the market on brand new devices, out of the box and all over the world.
The team works in C or C++ to interface with devices (GPS, Video, Audio, BT,
Sensors, or camera), build native modules, and develop at the kernel level.
Linux experience is a must!

Working at Cyanogen, you'll get to collaborate with developers from around the
world and contribute daily to a platform used by millions of people. Community
involvement is an integral part of our everyday work. If you have a passion
for open source and innovation, can demonstrate strong skills and a great
attitude, we want to speak with you!

Check us out at [http://cyngn.com](http://cyngn.com) and view all of our open
positions here: [http://bit.ly/1MIm6Ry](http://bit.ly/1MIm6Ry), or email us at
recruiting AT cyngn DOT com with questions.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; ONSITE only, no remote at
the moment.

Our mission is to help organizations build diverse, cohesive and better teams.
We've been building a variety of hiring solutions to help companies like
Facebook, Salesforce, Zenefits and Lyft leverage the wealth of information
online to find amazing prospective employees and make better hiring decisions.
The sales and marketing worlds have many solutions that enable them to be more
efficient and productive and it is our belief that we can adapt the best that
sales and marketers have to recruiting/talent departments.

We're currently looking for a variety of positions including:

-Sr. Backend Engineer/Architect: Our backend team deals with crawling, parsing and normalization of hundreds of millions of social profiles (i.e. Linkedin, Github, Twitter) and use complex algorithmic and statistical methods to match disparate social profiles. We have used a combination of Scala/MongoDB/RabbitMQ but have been looking towards using Go/Postgres/Java on the backend instead.

-Lead Data Engineer: We're looking for someone to help us continue to build out our analytics framework for prediction of when people are most likely to be looking for a new opportunity. We use Amazon Redshift for data warehousing but are open to those that have extensive experience with big data stacks (Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Kafka, etc.)

-Sales Operations Manager: As a fast-growing SaaS company that's still young (45 total employees), we're looking for someone to come in and own Salesforce and all the integrated softwares we use. The ideal person should be fascinated with building a great Salesforce instance and enjoy working alongside Sales, Marketing, Customer Success and Operations/Finance. Our business teams would be your customer.

If you're interested in any of our open positions, you can reach out to me
directly (I'm the founder) at jon at entelo dot com

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Software Engineer | DevOps

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

------
wbrown333
Smithsonian Astrophysical Observatory | Cambridge, MA | Full time

We are seeking an enthusiastic programmer interested in developing and
maintaining computer software for ground-based astronomical instruments
(cameras and spectrographs). The goal of this position is to maximize the
scientific productivity of our observatories in Arizona and Chile. Tasks will
include developing, integrating, and maintaining software modules for new
instruments, as well as understanding the existing codebase to enable
efficient support of existing instruments. For details and to apply, see:
[https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/409352300](https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/409352300)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - A few positions

* UX Designer (Boston or DC)

* Front End Engineer (Boston or DC)

* Technical Product Manager (Boston or DC)

* System Administrator (Boston)

* SQL Developer (Boston or DC)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

(Although technically I am not the hiring manager on any of these positions
since I filled all my open spots, with these posts being a huge help in that
effort!)

------
anacleto
Cloud Academy (500Startups 2014) | San Francisco, CA

[REMOTE]

At Cloud Academy Inc. we are looking for an AWS/DevOps expert that wants to
join our team part-time or full-time for 2 months to work on our Labs product.

He/She will create from 15 to 20 Cloud Academy Labs working with our content
team and contributing to new features of them. You must have at least 4+ years
of experience with Amazon Web Services, Linux and system administration in
general.

Having experience with Docker, Puppet and other DevOps tools is a strong
preference. Remote work is preferred. The monthly payment is VERY COMPETITIVE
and can lead to a full-time position in our technical team.

If you are interested send us an email recruitment@cloudacademy.com with your
LinkedIn profile or CV and your availability (part-time or full-time).

Thank you!

~~~
alexcasalboni
For more info:

[https://cloudacademy.com/labs/](https://cloudacademy.com/labs/)

You'll be joining a whole family of Cloud experts and trainers:

[https://cloudacademy.com/cloud-trainers/](https://cloudacademy.com/cloud-
trainers/)

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

1) software engineers - mostly Python

2) mechanical engineers (SolidWorks)

3) roboticists

4) wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

5) Operations folks to help setup our our automated lab

6) Anyone else who kicks ass in significant technically deep ways in an
engineering or scientific discipline.

In general, we have—and are continuing to—build a team of extreme technical
and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful, you-own-it kind of environment. We
are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA email us at
join@synthego.com for more information.

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance and Financial Services - Los Angeles -
[http://back9ins.com](http://back9ins.com)

BackNine simplifies the selling of insurance by allowing insurance brokers to
quote, apply, plan, and summarize their insurance.

We are looking for a smart and creative front end or full stack engineer. Full
time and in house.

We are built on:

-Ruby

-Rails 4

-Heroku/AWS

-NodeJS

-AngularJS

-Bootstrap 3

-Git & GitHub

-MySQL

-Redis/Sidekiq

What we offer:

-Competitive Comp

-Small engineering & development team, large impact

-Opportunity to partake in technical decisions and use new technologies

-BYOT - Use whatever tools you work best with. The only forced tool is Unix -- be it MacOS, Ubuntu, or whatever else.

-Bootstrapped company, no investors and no satisfying investors

Please email reid@back9ins.com with links to your GitHub, StackOverflow, Code
Snippets, Blog, or anything else of importance. Resumes are good but we want
to see what you are capable of as well.

------
brooksbp
ARM | Multiple locations

Care about data structures, algorithms, cache utilization, hardware
accelerators, latency & throughput, power consumption, operating systems &
virtualization, network protocols & SDN, extensible & robust software, and
languages & run-time systems?

Want to work on high performance software for ARM-based server and networking
platforms?

We're looking for software engineers who are comfortable digging into complex
systems, identifying optimizations, and working with software and hardware
teams to implement solutions.

If you want to make an impact in the software and hardware for mega data
centers & tier 1 ISPs all the way down to your home router or SBC, we'd like
to hear from you.

Contact: brooks (dot) brian (at) gmail

------
pacifi30
Senior Engineer - Peach - Seattle ONSITE Front end Engineer - Peach - Seattle
ONSITE

At Peach, we are optimizing the food delivery network by using fewer delivery
resources. Peach started last year in couple of amazon buildings and now is in
200 offices across Seattle and San Diego. Every week we decide the lunch menu
for the cities based on their office preferences as well as the restaurant
availabilities.

We are bunch of fun people working on this since last year, raised seed and
just completed our series A. Please reach out to us at jobs at peachd.com and
we will answer any of your questions. Also peachd.com/about has a little bit
about our current team as well.

You can also ping me Nishant at peachd.com if you have any questions.

------
arztnh
Senior DevOps/Developer

100% Remote - US-based only

Contract position preferred but will consider employment

Seeking a talented senior DevOps/Developer to join our project teams related
to immunization and other public health domain areas. The applicant must have
strong enterprise application development experience – with Java EE
technologies in particular – and a keen interest in and working knowledge of
Linux system administration.

HLN is a results-oriented consulting practice engaging a superior team of
consultants, technicians, and managers. We value each individual for the
contributions s/he makes.

See
[https://www.hln.com/careers/index.php#DevOps](https://www.hln.com/careers/index.php#DevOps)

jobs@hln.com

------
linearb2
Opower | Arlington, VA and San Francisco, CA| ONSITE

Opower is looking for a variety of software engineers, managers, and test
engineers. Details here:
[http://opower.com/careers/](http://opower.com/careers/)

------
scottdthomas
HealthExpense — Sunnyvale, CA — Lead/Senior Engineers — Backend & DevOps —
FULLTIME, ONSITE

HealthExpense ([http://www.healthexpense.com](http://www.healthexpense.com))
is looking for experienced engineering hands to round out our core team and to
help us build the next great healthcare technology startup. If you are
interested in joining a dynamic early-stage startup that is already seeing
significant traction — there are already 1M+ employees using our platform —
we’d love to talk to you.

You can reach us at jobs@healthexpense.com (or me at
sthomas@healthexpense.com). There’s no resume “black hole” here — you’ll get a
prompt, respectful reply.

OUR STACK: Backend — Scala (we’ll help you get up to speed), C++. DevOps —
AWS, Chef. More here:
[http://stackshare.io/healthexpense/healthexpense](http://stackshare.io/healthexpense/healthexpense)

ABOUT HEALTHEXPENSE:

In healthcare, $600B (that’s a B) is wasted every year. The HealthExpense
platform (think “Mint for healthcare”) helps consumers and benefits
administrators make the most of their healthcare dollars — tackling the
mundane and often unnecessarily-complicated tasks like submitting insurance
reimbursement claims, paying bills, and tracking deductibles and flex-spending
caps. Our fast-growing network is quickly becoming the platform of choice for
large employers and third-party administrators, and we’re already helping over
1M employees make better and more cost-effective healthcare decisions.

A few key details: \- We’re well-funded and stable: we offer great salaries,
medical/dental/vision coverages, and generous bonuses. \- We’re off to great
start. Our platform is already in use by millions, and we’re just getting
started. \- We set you up for success: We never skimp on the best hardware or
tools money can buy. \- We want you to share in our success. Every offer
includes a healthy dose of stock options. \- We’re building for the long-term.
Our key executives have been around the block, and understand the importance
(and sustainability) of true work-life balance.

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Front-end Engineer
        - Senior UX/UI Designer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
redbluething
[http://www.goCatch.com](http://www.goCatch.com) | Sydney, Australia | Full
Time Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE

We will be able to help with relocating a successful candidate. We are a small
team who prize themselves on writing quality, readable, maintainable code, and
are looking for like-minded individuals.

Requirements: - Clojure (or a Scheme or Common Lisp), Willingness to work
closely with collaborators (including occasional pair programming). Cloud
hosted systems; deployment on AWS.

Nice to have: - Knowledge of the Clojure ecosystem. RabbitMQ (or similar
message broker). SCALA. REST architecture. iOS or Android Development.

If you are interested, please get in touch with tom@goCatch.com.

------
cchart
MTD Products, Inc. | Embedded Developer | (just south of) Cleveland, OH |
ONSITE | Full Time

We are a small group of engineers in a large privately owned corporation
building autonomous outdoor power equipment. This means small-embedded ARM
systems for now, and big-embedded systems someday soon. If you like to solve
problems and see the solutions come to life on real hardware on the ground
every day, we want to talk to you!

Full Description and application here:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MTDPRODUCTS&cws=1&rid=1277)

~~~
cshotwell
hey chuck

~~~
cchart
_heyyy there shotty, shotty come on! hey! hey! hey!_

------
gibrown
REMOTE - Full Time - Data Wrangler - Automattic (makers of WordPress.com,
Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar)

We're a distributed company with employees in 42 countries. Help us influence
the 23% (oops now 24%) of the web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle:

\- 3.5 Million New Posts & Comments From 196 countries

\- 39 Million Elasticsearch Queries In 137 languages

\- 33 Terabytes of Elasticsearch Data for 175M+ Unique Visitors

\- 0.5 billion pageviews

\- Millions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive, Impala, eventually Spark

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

------
pnpsf
SAN FRANCISCO, CA | ONSITE (but open to relocation) | FULL-TIME

We are an early-stage, venture-backed startup based in San Francisco (SoMa)
building a product that allows consumers to easily visualize a redesign of
their own space. We are looking for full-time software engineers who are
excited about a new challenge, have a passion for design and technology, and
would love to be part of an early-stage creative tech company focused on
photorealistic visualization!

We are hiring for the following 3 positions:

* Graphics / 3D Reconstruction Engineer

* Tools / Pipeline Engineer

* Full-Stack Web Engineer

To apply, please contact us at pnpsf.jobs@gmail.com. Include your resume and
if available, a link to code (GitHub, etc.) or blog posts you have written,
etc.

------
kirinan
OnShift | Downtown Cleveland OH | Python Full Stack Software Engineer | All
experience (and pay) levels | ONSITE

OnShift helps post acute care facilities (e.g. nursing homes) schedule and
manage their hourly employees. We are a SAAS company using Python (Flask/SQL
Alchemy), Postgres and other open source projects to solve real problems that
prevent individuals from receiving the optimal care that they deserve. We are
a truly Agile/Lean software shop that is growing extremely fast with ambitious
goals. We have no expectations of Python experience, we are willing to teach
the right candidates.

If this sounds interesting, shoot an email to awolfe (at) onshift (dot) com

------
Yabood
Maralytix | [http://maralytix.com](http://maralytix.com) | Remote

Maralytix is built by entrepreneurs from around the world. We want to enable
businesses to accurately measure their marketing performance against
competitors and gain meaningful insights across paid, owned, and earned
channels.

We are look for a front-end developer with solid Javascript, AngularJS, and
Web components skills to join our team and rebuild our UI from the ground up.

This is a part-time stock only opportunity that could evolve into a full-time
job with more stock, salary, and benefits.

If you would like to know more, shoot me an email yousif (at) maralytix.com.
No recruiting firms please.

------
jschwartz11
Body Labs (www.bodylabs.com) - NYC

Body Labs teaches computers how to understand human shape and pose. Using a 3D
body scan or measurements as input, we create a body model that can be used
across a wide variety of applications, including fashion, design, health,
fitness, video games, animation, and more. Our mission is to provide the
infrastructure that allows developers and companies to better bridge the gap
between the human body and their products and applications.

We are currently hiring for the following ONSITE positions:

-SENIOR COMPUTER VISION/MACHINE LEARNING SCIENTIST

-SENIOR FULL-STACK WEB ENGINEER

-FRONT-END ENGINEER

-SENIOR PRODUCTION SOFTWARE QA ENGINEER

Go to www.bodylabs.com/jobs.html or email JOBS@BODYLABS.COM for more details.

------
aberoham
Higher Learning Technologies | Full-time | Iowa City or remote

Senior Engineers

HLT is in search of experienced Android, iOS and full-stack rails developers
to help grow the technology behind our top grossing educational apps. We
transform the lives of students and educators by giving them the knowledge and
confidence they need to turn their dreams into reality. You'll join a diverse,
distributed team and be a key contributor as we add features to our existing
platform and rapidly grow into similar markets.

Write to me at abe@HLT or apply via
[http://www.hltcorp.com/Careers](http://www.hltcorp.com/Careers)

------
newinitiativehn
Amazon | Seattle | Software Development Engineer | Full-Time

We're a small team in Amazon Marketplace's New Initiatives group, and we're
looking for developers for a new project. You will be joining the team early
and help define the team's direction and technical architecture.

We have roles for multiple levels of experience. We don't require knowledge of
any specific language, but do want people can quickly learn new technologies
and languages. Internally, we're flexible about how things are built. Our
current tech stack is a mix of Java, Ruby, JS, and Lua.

If you're interested, drop us an email at newinitiative-hn@amazon.com

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide ☆ Berlin - Zurich ☆ Full Time ☆ ONSITE

We are on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences, using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are customer focused and totally data driven and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data scientists ☆ DevOps ☆ Front-end engineers ☆ Back-end
engineers

We use technologies including Chef, Nginx, Apache, HAProxy, PHP, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, and Node.js

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
sglasberg
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

 __Must be onsite in Philadelphia - open to conversation regarding relocation
assistance.

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce, software-as-a-service, and
mobile businesses like Threadless, Chubbies, Food52, Tradesy and Wanderable
use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter decisions using
data.

Our current openings:

\- Senior Web Applications Engineer \- Data Warehouse Analyst \- Account
Development Representative (Sales) \- Account Manager (Retention focused)

Email sglasberg@rjmetrics.com for questions or find more information at
RJMetrics.com/Jobs

~~~
canadiancreed
Tried applying to your posting last month but sadly never got a reply.
Possibly due to being outside the US?

------
bhelx
Recurly | San Francisco/Boulder,CO | Full Time | ONSITE or Remote

Recurly provides enterprise-class recurring billing management for thousands
of subscription-based businesses worldwide. Merchants use us to maximize their
revenue driven by recurring billing. We also make accepting payments on web
easy, safe, and free of PCI worries.

Our stack right now is mostly ruby, node, and java. We are hiring across the
board (including front end and security). Email me at ben at recurly dot com
if you would like to chat.

See open positions: [https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

~~~
Gargol
Hi guys, didn't find any positions marked 'remote' on your website. Where
could I send a resume for remote Front-end position?

P.S. Looks like application form doesn't work as I tried uploading my CV as a
pdf file and it failed to recognize the format.

------
dryicerx
VMware - Austin, TX - Software Engineering - Fulltime - Onsite

Come join a hardcore engineering team and work on systems that impact millions
of people. We are starting multiple engineering teams here in Austin, so
various positions available from low-level C development to to high level web
development.

    
    
      * C and C++ software engineering positions (vSphere/EXSi/vCenter)
      * Java/Python/Go engineering positions (Hybrid/Cloud management platform)
      * Web and Mobile (android/ios) development positions
      * Management (technical) positions
    

Drop me an email: jkarunaratne@vmware.com

------
sthielen
Beet | Irvine, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

I’m the cofounder of [http://beet.ly](http://beet.ly). We’re closing our seed
round and looking to hire employee #1. We’re looking for a developer who can
ship products and iterate fast. You’ll be joining the two of us to shape the
direction of the Beet platform. We’re only a few steps past working out of the
garage, so this is an exciting opportunity to join an early team in a fast-
paced and competitive space. Our iOS app is in Swift and an Android release is
in the pipeline.

For more info please email me at sean -at- beet -dot- ly :)

------
zyxwilkins
For the Fall Semester:

Consensus Systems LLC (ConsenSys) (consensys.net) is a blockchain production
studio building decentralized applications, mostly on Ethereum. We are
currently building foundational tools for emerging business models in the
cryptocurrency or Bitcoin 2.0 space. These tools will be packaged into
separate ventures that are individually funded and skinned for different
business niches. We are hiring 5-15 students for our Fall/Winter 2015
internship program. The primary focus will be to build decentralized
applications. You will have access to our team with a variety of backgrounds,
and you will have opportunities to observe and plug into our other ongoing
projects. Preferably, you will work with us at our office in NYC. If there is
interest we may coordinate housing in a shared space with other interested
interns. The internship period is roughly early September - late December, but
dates are negotiable. Since ConsenSys is itself a somewhat decentralized
company, with personnel in various cities, remote working interns may be
considered. Please apply by sending an email to opportunities@consensys.net
with github, work samples, resume, and general interests in the space. If you
include a proposal for a dApp, smart contract, or other useful tool you want
to build, we may consider the development of that project. If the internship
is successful, there is opportunity to continue the project beyond the Fall
internship period with additional support. This is a paid internship.

------
mocko
London, UK | Permament | ONSITE

Lost My Name is on a mission to make kids mindful, kind and curious. We
combine the power of stories with the possibilities of technology, to create
magical, personalised experiences for kids and their families.

One key hire for us is a DevOps Engineer to join our team based in East
London.

Everybody nowadays calls themselves DevOps. We really mean it: dev and ops,
living together in perfect harmony. While part of the infra team, you'll be
sat with developers and expected to steer their work towards the most robust,
host-able, cloud-shaped solution you can to fit on our growing architecture.
You'll need a heap of technical experience together with strong opinions and
the communication skills to put them across.

• We're a heavy AWS user and you'll need to be proficient with services like
EC2, Route 53, CloudFront, IAM and VPC's. Because of this we’d like you to
have considerable experience running web hosting environments with at least
one hosted on AWS. You might even have built your own.

• We use a lot of Ruby plus Node.js and Go. How about you? If you’re
proficient in at least one high-level programming language that would be
really useful

• We currently use Chef as our configuration management system. We’d really
like to speak with someone who has experience with this or at least one other
configuration management system

• Do you container? We might start. Come lead the way! Troubleshooting &
performance work at the level of single hosts and at the network level with
CDN's and caching

• Building deployment and testing systems

• Configuring & tuning monitoring systems and all the usual systems admin
plumbing. Do you know how to deal with most of DNS, SSH, SSL, DHCP and at
least two Linux distributions? Packaging new applications from developers and
for regular (& possibly continuous) deployment to production

• Should be better than me at formatting HN job posts

No recruiters please.

Full job spec @
[http://making.lostmy.name/listings/DevOps](http://making.lostmy.name/listings/DevOps)

------
kevincennis
Project Decibel - Onsite | Boston, MA

Stealth-mode startup founded by former members of the Aereo team (CEO, CTO,
CMO, and a bunch of the same engineers). Working on some really cool, highly
ambitious stuff.

We're looking for JavaScript engineers with front-end and Node experience.
Ideal candidates are smart, motivated, and have at least an intermediate-level
knowledge of JS things like closures, prototypal inheritance, etc.

Send me an email at kevin[at]projectdecibel[dot]com, or visit
[http://careers.projectdecibel.com/](http://careers.projectdecibel.com/)

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX) - ONSITE

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

We hire people, not skill sets. If you're a smart, motivated developer who
likes our company culture, let's talk.

Over the past 17 years we've cultivated a great group of people to work with.
Our developers are smart, thoughtful, respectful to each other, opinionated,
dedicated, and fun. We don't hire often, and when we do, we value these
qualities as much as technical abilities.

    
    
        Challenging and varied projects
        Informal, comfortable environment
        Intelligent, engaged people
        Lively, respectful technology discussions
        Frequent mentoring
        Easy camaraderie
        General culture of helpfulness and friendliness
    

Teams at TechEmpower are typically between 2 and 6 people. Because of the
small size of our teams, we need developers able to work on all aspects of an
application ("full stack" developers). We rely on individual developers to do
much of the software design, with guidance and discussion, and actively work
to improve each other's technical capabilities.

On average, a typical developer will get exposure to 3 or 4 different projects
over the course of a year. Since each project has a different technology
stack, developers gain varied experience over time and never stop learning.

We pride ourselves on doing the best work we can for our clients. This means
working with them to really understand what they need built, carefully
planning how to do it, and delivering what we promise while maintaining a
sensible work/life balance. We build quality applications and have fun doing
it.

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of the technologies we use at the moment:

    
    
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP
        Tools: Git, Docker, Jenkins (Continuous Integration), Sonar (static code analysis), IntelliJ, Eclipse, Ant, Maven
        Web: Jersey, .NET MVC 5, Django, Node.js, Go, Rails, Handlebars, Backbone, Ember, Angular, Knockout, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
        Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap
        Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments
        Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, NoSQL (Redis, Riak, etc.)
    

Please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
bensummers
London, UK - Full time - Haplo

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our core platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do.

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

------
agrothberg
Butterfly Network | New York City or Guilford, CT | Software Engineer

We're a team of world-class scientists and engineers working to build the next
generation of low-cost, ultraportable medical imaging devices to really change
how medicine works. We need you to help us make the software as awesome as the
hardware, and build an integrated system that will bring laboratory-grade
medical imaging to everyone.

Learn more at:
[https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities](https://www.butterflynetinc.com/#opportunities)

~~~
agrothberg
[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/butterfly-network-
re...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/butterfly-network-recognized-
as-a-technology-pioneer-by-the-world-economic-forum-300123798.html)

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Seattle | Onsite DevOps/Developer

EnergySavvy is an energy efficiency software company looking to add a key
developers and a devops engineers to our team.

We use: Django, Python, React, Mercurial, PostgreSQL & more

If you like modern web technologies, like challenging technical problems and
are interested in doing something that makes an impact, contact
christine@energysavvy.com

If this sounds like you, check out the full job descriptions here:
[http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/](http://www.energysavvy.com/careers/)

------
overclocked
Location: Boston MA - Ginkgo Bioworks (YC14)

Ginkgo's mission is to make biology easier to engineer. Biology is the next
great engineering platform, and can be leveraged to make chemicals, biofuels,
new materials, and generally improve many aspects of our economy. Ginkgo is
applying disciplined engineering practices to standardize designing, building,
and testing microbial strains. Using our platform, organism engineers can
design and build hundreds of strains quickly, significantly increasing chances
of success.

Want to use your programming, analytical, and informatics skills to change the
world? This is your chance. We face many software challenges, from reverse
engineering nature, to automating pathway design and construction, to
automating data analysis, to debugging and modeling the cell. But, in 10
years, the biggest impact left by our efforts will not be any single piece of
software, but a set of forward engineering rules that enables true design
automation and makes biology a great engineering substrate.

Requirements: passionate about building the right tools to solve problems,
motivated to learn skills you don’t already have, comfortable using or picking
up Python, Ruby, Javascript, and other programming tools. Relevant experience
in molecular biology a big plus.

Interested? Visit our website at
[http://ginkgobioworks.com/](http://ginkgobioworks.com/) and apply at
[http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers/](http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers/)

------
tswartz
Archives a part of Ancestry.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Senior Product UX Designer

On Archives we’re a small, autonomous, innovative team driving the product and
business within Ancestry. We are looking for an exceptional Sr. UX Designer to
create features and products that delight both new users and our loyal
members. We provide the rare opportunity to help people discover their family
story and connect with their past and you’ll be a key stakeholder helping us
innovate and define the future of Archives. You’ll be responsible for
identifying and translating customer needs into flows, concepts and
interactions that solve real customer problems. You should be a self-starter
who is willing to experiment and follow both the quantitative and qualitative
to the right solution.

Baseline Needs: -At least 4 years of relevant industry experience designing
for consumer-focused online interaction. -Degree in Human Computer
Interaction, Graphic Design or equivalent experience. -Expertise in the use of
design tools to craft great user experiences. -A thorough understanding of
interaction/user-centric design and proven visual design. -Previous experience
managing or mentoring other designers is a plus.

Send me an email if you're interested (tswartz [at] ancestry.com), or apply
online: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Ancestry/84149702-senior-
ux-...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Ancestry/84149702-senior-ux-designer)

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME|
Software Engineering, technical lead, data science, sales and marketing

Slice is building one of the most powerful e-commerce data sets in the world
from email receipts. We're challenging assumptions and transforming businesses
along the way, and we’re just getting started. Slice was founded by Stanford
GSB entrepreneurs who have built, sold, and taken multiple companies public.
Last year Slice was acquired by Japan's largest internet company, Rakuten. As
a result, we offer the best of both words: a start-up mentality with the
backing of an established global company. We are a curious, creative team of
people who love to solve big, challenging problems. We foster a culture of
learning and thrive on continuous improvement through teamwork to build better
products and a better company. We are growing rapidly and hiring world-class
software engineers, data scientists, data analysts, sales directors.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com](http://careers.slice.com)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Please send resumes/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and mention the
HN Who's Hiring thread when applying! Many thanks!

------
bujatt
Web Developer | Budapest, Hungary | Full time | ONSITE

Opp.io - Meetings. Followed. Up.

We are looking for a Web Developer to join our team in Budapest. We are
working on a world-class productivity software to help teams and businesses
collaborate more effectively. The candidate will take part in designing system
architecture and coding the implementation.

Responsibilities \- Take active part in software architecture planning and
specification sessions. \- Implement the front end part of the agreed tasks
using Javascript, Backbone.js and React.js. This includes modifying and
refactoring parts of the existing software architecture and also implementing
new parts and modules. \- Regular communication with team members.

Requirements \- candidate must have understanding of the needs to build a
secure and fast single page web application \- deep understanding and hands on
experience with web applications \- experience in Javascript, object-oriented
design \- proficiency in HTML5, CSS3, responsive design \- understanding of
security principles \- comfort with collaboration and open communication \-
fluency in English

What we offer \- the challenge to build a world-class software product \- the
opportunity of working in a team driven by cultural values \- an environment
that supports education and learning \- agile, never-boring development \-
employee stock options

jobs@opp.io | [https://opp.io/jobs](https://opp.io/jobs)

------
mapleoin
London, United Kingdom | ONSITE | Osper -
[https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people aged 8-18 so they can
make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at cash machines, and
abroad. Over 10,000 families have already signed up to the service and we will
be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy dolls and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers. Our tech stack
is mostly python and postgresql on the backend and Cordova for the smartphone
app.

We're also looking to fill quite a few non-engineering roles at the moment:
[https://osper.com/jobs/](https://osper.com/jobs/)

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.

I'm a backend developer at Osper and it's awesome. Feel free to contact me
with any questions.

------
xcgeek
Zone4.ca Race Timing Systems | Canmore (Calgary, AB area) Alberta, Canada |
ONSITE | Full Time | zone4.ca

Computer Programmer and R&D Specialist

It's our goal is to be a world leader in race timing technologies. Although we
act like a startup with only 4 full time staff, in a few short years we have
developed several breakthrough technologies and taken on challenges such as
4000 racers at the ITU Triathlon World Championships in 2014. Working at Zone4
means working closely with a small team of passionate, dedicated, and slightly
crazy entrepreneurs. We are willing to put our neck on the line to develop
outstanding technology and deliver amazing experiences for our customers. We
need someone who is committed to living in Canmore long term, is committed to
learning something new every day, to improving themselves, to bringing their
unique passion to work every day, and to becoming a key member of our close-
knit team.

Skills:

Strong programming abilities in Python, JavaScript and HTML/CSS, other
languages an asset. Strong Database querying skills and knowledge of both
relational and key value storage models. Experience with the latest web
technologies in particular WebSocket-driven web applications. Experience
developing Android and IOS applications an asset. Experience working with IIS,
Linux, and embedded platforms an asset Understanding race timing technologies,
procedures, sports, and registration systems an advantage

Please send resumes to support@zone4.ca

------
bujatt
Python Backend Developer | Budapest, Hungary | Full time | ONSITE

Opp.io - Meetings. Followed. Up.

We are looking for a Python Backend Developer to join our team in Budapest. We
are working on a world-class productivity software (still in beta) to help
teams and businesses collaborate more effectively. The candidate will take
part in designing system architecture and in coding the implementation.

Responsibilities \- Take active part in software architecture planning and
specification sessions. \- Implement the backend part of the agreed tasks
using Python and MongoDB. This includes modifying and refactoring parts of the
existing software architecture and also implementing new parts and modules. \-
Regular communication with team members.

Requirements \- candidate must have understanding of the needs to serve a HTTP
REST API based web application in a secure and fast manner \- deep
understanding and hands on experience with web applications \- experience in
Python programming, object-oriented design, HTTP REST API, MongoDB \-
understanding of security principles \- comfort with collaboration and open
communication \- fluency in English

What we offer \- the challenge to build a world-class software product \- the
opportunity of working in a team driven by cultural values \- an environment
that supports education and learning \- agile, never-boring development \-
employee stock options

jobs@opp.io | [https://opp.io/jobs](https://opp.io/jobs)

------
lee_gutman
Enigma|NYC

Enigma is a past TechCrunch Disrupt NYC Battlefield Startup Winner. We just
raised a successful Series B Round and planning to rapidly grow this year. We
started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity of hidden
knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just waiting to be
released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools that make it
simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and for the wider
community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated public data
platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the world and
that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to come.

Beyond our core Web App
([http://enigma.io/publicdata/](http://enigma.io/publicdata/)) we are building
revolutionary tools that we hope will make a significant impact in the the
enterprise. We are roughly 40 people and moving to a brand new cutting edge
space in the Flatiron neighborhood in NYC.

We're hiring for Software Engineers, Data Engineers and
more:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/) If interested,
feel free to shoot me a message: lee.gutman@enigma.io

Also check out our blog for more background
:[http://blog.enigma.io/](http://blog.enigma.io/)

------
ajdlinux
IBM Australia Development Laboratory - Open Source Developers, Full Time -
OzLabs, Canberra

[https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=SYS-...](https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/cp/faces/job_summary?job_id=SYS-0782232)

IBM is seeking enthusiastic Open Source Developers to join its Australia
Development Laboratory in Canberra to work on the PowerPC architecture to
support the requirements for its next Generation POWER and OpenPower based
Systems, collaborating with the CPU, IO and hardware teams.

Successful applicants will be able to demonstrate experience and excellence in
a number of the following technical areas:

    
    
      - C Programming skills
      - Experience working with the Open Source Community (preferably with existing patch contributions)
      - MySQL and MariaDB development (internals and performance)
      - Experience developing interpreters such as PHP, Python, Ruby, R and Perl
      - Experience developing JITs such as v8
      - Compilers and Toolchain (preferably gcc and llvm)
      - Knowledge of Scripting Languages (Python, Bash, Shell)
      - Linux Kernel development
      - Firmware Development
      - Virtualization development (KVM)
    

If you are interested in a rewarding career in an exciting, positive team
environment, please apply today!

(This particular role is for experienced professionals, but there will be
hiring for interns and graduates shortly.)

------
uzi
Planet Labs -- [http://planet.com/](http://planet.com/) \-- San Francisco, CA

(Remote work depends on the role -- some are onsite only, others may be
available to remote workers.)

Planet Labs has a large number of positions open. We're a collection of
electrical, mechanical, aerospace, software, science, etc. folks looking to
image the whole planet on a daily basis with a large number of small
satellites. It's a terrific bunch of folks doing what we call "agile
aerospace".

I've personally been with the company for over a year, working on "Mission
Control", an internal web app for managing the satellites and make life easier
on our "Spaceship Captains" \-- the operators who manage them. This is
definitely one of the most interesting and fun roles I've had in my career
(and I've had a few).

Python (Flask, Django) and Javascript (React, Backbone) are used heavily in
the web projects. We of course have systems programming to do for the onboard
software. Plenty of other interesting work from the satellite design and
various subsystems, manufacturing, georectification of images, image
corrections, dev ops, site reliability engineers, and heaps of possibilities
with a supremely interesting dataset that we're growing.

Full list of jobs at
[https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings](https://www.planet.com/careers/#openings)

~~~
erobbins
I submitted an application last month and heard nothing back.. not even a "no
thanks"

~~~
benihana
Same. I wasn't even sure if the web form submitted properly.

~~~
bk123
same here.

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python/Django Developer

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.

We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on developing web applications for clients large
and small.

Job Requirements:

    
    
      - Demonstrable real world experience developing web applications using a Python/Django/Postgres stack. Candidates must provide working code examples via Bitbucket, Github, etc.
      - Comfort working via the CLI on both Linux and Mac OS X during development, deployment, and maintenance tasks.
      - Comfort working in a team environment via distributed version control (Mercurial / Git).
      - General knowledge of Debian/Ubuntu Linux.
      - Experience with deployment tools such as Ansible, Puppet, and Chef is a plus
      - Experience with Virtualenv, PIP, PIL, South, and other common Python/Django utilities.
      - Experience with Javascript/JQuery.
      - General knowledge of PHP and other common web focused programming languages.
      - Basic experience with Photoshop -- no graphic design skills are required, but you must have the ability to work with existing design documents.
      - Ability to work in a busy environment -- possibly breaking up your time between multiple projects.
    
      - NES Tecmo Bowl experience is a plus. 
    
    

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
calvintennant
Onfleet, San Francisco, On-site, Backend engineer

We're looking for a top-notch backend engineer, with the opportunity to grow
into much more. Backend experience and/or experience with building RESTful
APIs is a must. Frontend experience is a plus.

We're building a modular platform that solves the hard technical problems
around fleets of mobile workforces (e.g. route optimization, simplified
dispatch UX/UI, real-time location tracking, driver mobile apps for multiple
platforms). We provide an end-to-end solution for assigning work, tracking
drivers and driver performance, and providing a delightful end-user experience
with automatic SMS updates including accurate ETAs and a map to track
deliveries en route. Incumbent fleet management software is antiquated, pre-
smartphone era, and expensive.

Our backend is built using the latest technologies, including Node.js, Redis,
MongoDB, and WebSockets. Our product is mission-critical, so reliability and
stability are critical.

As our third engineering hire, you would work very closely with our product-
focused founding team to bring a perfect delivery management experience to
SMBs and other delivery-centric tech companies, enabling them to scale their
businesses and delight their customers.

More details here: [https://onfleet.com/careers](https://onfleet.com/careers)

Feel free to email our VP of Engineering m[at]onfleet.com with any questions
you might have.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
interact_io
Location: Berlin or REMOTE Position: Backend Developer (full-time or
freelance)

Interact.io is a boutique software startup specializing in the design and
development of cloud-based analytics and communication solutions for sales
organizations.

What you’ll do • Help with product definition and contribute to the conception
of new functions • Participate in architecture decisions, complex development
tasks and challenging projects • Work and extend back-end services for
internal and external services • Design and build useful and intuitive-to-use
REST APIs that serve our mobile and web-apps. • Set the foundations for our
search and analytic infrastructure. • Write clean, modular, testable, and
robust code.

Qualifications • M.Sc in IT, Computer Science or related fields such as
Mathematics • Extensive experience in Java and one more languages such as
Scala, Closure, Ruby, Python, C, or C++ • Expert handling Java frameworks and
technologies like DropWizard and Jersey, Spring and JPA • Experience with
search technologies such as Lucene, Elasticsearch or Solr • Experience with
NoSQL databases like Dynamo, Mongo or Cassandra • Experience developing
popular public APIs • Experience in software design techniques, TDD and
Continuous Integration • Bonus: active in open source communities (show us
your GitHub profile!)

What you get out of it • Shape our product and contribute to the growth of
interact.io • Work with other young professionals in a startup started by an
experienced team and backed by a renowned advisory team • Equity!

------
mvip
Type: REMOTE

WireLoad, creator of the Screenly digital signage solution, is looking for a
Python developer and jack-of-all-trades to contribute to every part of
Screenly — front-end and back-end.

The qualities we value the highest are adaptivity (learn things fast) and
diligence (achieve things steadily). If you’re the kind of programmer we’re
looking for your exact background doesn’t matter as much as your ability to
learn quickly and your sheer problem solving stamina.

You can expect to work in a small dedicated team with a chat channel for
questions, and with feedback in the form of code review. The project is a
Python and bottle based solution, although Django experience is appreciated
because we all secretly wish it were Django. The front-end is a ton of
Javascript on backbone.js. You may or may not work on the lower hardware level
stuff but if you do that'd be C++, Qt and more Python.

You like:

    
    
        * Python.
        * Unit tests, integration tests, browser tests, test tests, every test.
        * Cool digital signs.
        * Great UIs with a good user experience.
        * Docker, Raspberry Pi, Continous Integration, Code Review, Open Source components.
    

Apply here[1], and feel free to contact me at @vpetersson.

[1] [https://www.upwork.com/jobs/Python-Software-
Developer_~~9fd5...](https://www.upwork.com/jobs/Python-Software-
Developer_~~9fd530a16785957c)

------
dmansen
Vistar Media | Full Time | Onsite (Philadelphia, PA)

We're an advertising tech company focusing on geotemporal data analysis. We'd
love to hire engineers with experience in high-performance distributed server
development or large-scale JS applications.

[http://vistarmedia.com/](http://vistarmedia.com/)

We're a mature startup with an established, well-tested codebase, but we
aren't afraid to shake things up. We want to solve our problems with the right
tools, whether they’re cutting-edge, or tried-and-true.

Some of those tools:

    
    
      Scala
      Python
      Go
      Spark
      CoffeeScript
      PostgreSQL / PostGIS
      EC2, SQS, DynamoDB
      React and Flux
      Flask
    

Some nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Have coded a non-trivial system soup to nuts. CSS, persistence, deployment, et cetera
      * Understand Linux to a degree where you’d be comfortable admin’ing a fleet of boxes
      * Be able to design and implement a large, efficient codebase
      * Be able to ballpark the computational complexity of a snippet of code
      * Be able to both identify and implement a practical test suite
    

Our careers page goes into more detail:
[http://vistarmedia.com/careers](http://vistarmedia.com/careers)

To apply: either click the apply link on our careers page, or email me
directly - let's meet for coffee. derek@vistarmedia.com

------
kshroff1
Covrd | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Covrd is a growing, well-funded financial technology company that helps
freelancers in the sharing economy access their earnings faster. Our vision is
to use technology to help people achieve greater financial freedom with their
own income. Learn more at ww.covrd.co.

Covrd is looking for a full-stack engineer to be our first employee and
engineering lead. You'll be our first technical partner, a key member of our
founding team, and will take ownership of our mobile app and website.

With a full-stack background, you have deep experience building and launching
web and/or mobile products with an eye toward usability, maintainability, and
robustness. You'll define and prioritize product development, build new
features, fix problems, and test/deploy releases. As part of our executive
team, you'll also recruit and develop a 1st class technical team from scratch
and grow this team's culture, devising and reporting metrics to the CEO.

Requirements: \- prior start-up experience \- exceptional communicator \- min
2 years experience as a full-stack developer \- fluent in ruby, javascript
(particularly angular.js), html, css, sql, unix

Nice to have: \- management or mentoring experience \- iOS and/or Android
development \- experience with chef and deploying into AWS

Compensation: Competitive base compensation and equity If this position
interests you, or if you have any questions feel free to reach out to us at
varun@covrd.co

------
crook312
Front End Designer/Developer | Full Time | ONSITE CHICAGO

Overview: cleverbridge the premier, global e-commerce provider for software
and SaaS companies.

cleverbridge seeks a creative, enthusiastic, self-motivated individual to
provide front-end development services to our clients. Our ideal candidate is
a resourceful problem-solver with extensive experience in front-end
technologies (HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Javascript, etc.) and an eye for user-
friendly design.

Responsibilities:

Must Haves

Degree or equivalent experience in Web Design, Web Development, or a related
field. Ability to write standards-compliant and cross-browser compatible HTML5
and CSS3 from scratch. Knowledge of UI design principles (proper use of color
scheme, typography, page composition, etc.).

Desired Skills & Experience:

Nice to Have Experience with JavaScript libraries such as jQuery. Knowledge of
JavaScript MVC frameworks is a plus but not required.

UI/UX experience, in particular a knowledge of best practices for conversion
optimization. Experience creating responsive mobile websites.

[https://usjobs-cleverbridge.icims.com/jobs/1346/front-end-
de...](https://usjobs-cleverbridge.icims.com/jobs/1346/front-end-designer-
developer/job?mobile=false&width=1669&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-360&jun1offset=-300)

------
builder_jobs
Naval Research Lab - Washington, DC

Roles: Java developer || GIS specialist || RF engineer

Our team at NRL is looking for a couple more talented software developers and
RF / electrical engineers. Our work focuses on visualizing geospatial and
scientific data, integrating it with various software, and scientific
computing. We work primarily with Java. We are enthusiastic about using the
new Java 8 features (lambdas, optionals, streams). Ruby, Python, and Matlab
are sometimes used as well.

There are no stock options at NRL, but the retirement plan is great. Plus
there are interesting problems, good co-workers, flexible hours, excellent
continuing education opportunities, and stability. US citizenship and the
ability to hold a security clearance are required. All work is on-site. A B.S.
in a technical subject (preferably computer science, computer engineering,
electrical engineering, or physics) is required with GPA > 3.0. Internships
for students working toward a technical degree are also available, though it's
too late to apply for summer 2015 internships. For more information about our
group, please visit
[http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774](http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774).
Send resumes or questions to buildersupport at nrl dot navy dot mil.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah -- Onsite

Looking for a Senior Data Scientist / Computational Scientist.

Help us bring computational sophistication to curing diseases in a way that's
only recently become possible. We’re a small (currently 8 full-timers) and
fast-growing biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors including the
Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput biological experiments
in human cells, automated image segmentation and feature extraction, and
machine learning and statistics to find new treatments for rare genetic
diseases faster than anyone has previously thought possible. We’re looking for
a computational scientist with an outstanding track record to join our
computational team and help lead our analysis efforts.

You'll need a deep foundation of statistics and probabilities, strong coding
skills, and real-world machine learning experience. You should be adept at
data exploration and visualization, developing and testing models and
hypotheses, and rapidly solving lots of big and small problems using lots of
numerical data, preferably with python’s scientific stack including pandas,
scikit-learn et al.

We'll sponsor current visas, but you must already be able to work onsite--we
can't wait for next year's visa cycle.

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-
python-data-scientist....](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-python-data-
scientist.html)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh or REMOTE (UK)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

We're looking for a senior software engineer and an engineering manager to
come and work on our flagship product FreeAgent. We're a growing team of 85,
based in Edinburgh but with remote staff around the UK (7 engineers are fully
remote).

We have a lot of happy customers (40,000+, NPS=76!), a lot of traffic (13
million+ page views/mo), and some lovely staff to work alongside, learn from
and have fun with. We invest a lot of time in our platform (code health,
scalability, security) as well as working on new features, which is nice.

Our engineers tend to be full stack, but we’re seeing people move towards more
specialist work these days, such as front-end programming (we're doing a lot
of React.js, primarily on our iOS app), our real-time accounting engine, data
science. People play to their strengths really. Our stack is intentionally
straightforward. It's sensible and sustainable. Javascript aside, we mainly
write Ruby alongside MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Puppet.

We are looking for _UK-based_ full-time staff only right now.

Job listings and applications via
[http://freeagent.workable.com](http://freeagent.workable.com)

Our Engineering Blog can be found at
[http://engineering.freeagent.com](http://engineering.freeagent.com)

------
dh0913
Help.com - Software Engineer (Full Stack and Front end) - Austin, TX

Backed by $6 million in angel funding, Help.com is building the next
generation of customer service software. We're looking for talented and
passionate full stack and front end software engineers with a few years of
work experience to join our small-but-growing team at our downtown Austin
office.

We are hiring full stack software engineers and a senior frontend engineer
(Backbone, Angular, etc.) to join our engineering team of 8.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell.) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some extremely talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds
and experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email douglas.hanna at help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
listings and application information can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com).

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Backend, Frontend, Mobile | San Francisco ONSITE

Angaza is a for-profit company that makes it possible for a billion people—the
off-grid world that still burns kerosene for light—to make the move to solar
energy while gaining access to electricity and increasing their buying power.

Specifically, we build technology that allows solar energy solutions to be
financed for off-grid consumers, including everything from rooftop
installations down to portable LED devices. To do so, Angaza develops a mix of
custom hardware and software, built on the Python ecosystem, and we operate in
some of the most demanding and dynamic markets in the world, including Africa
and India.

More information about our open positions:

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\-
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/angaza/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/angaza/)

------
Darinspired
Spire Global ([http://www.spire.com)|](http://www.spire.com\)|) Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore | VISA OK | Onsite only

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer | Spacecraft Software Engineer | Communications
Architect | Logistics Coordinator | Technical Project Manager

[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS, microcontrollers,
electronics and hardware, distributed systems and networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Spire is a global nano-satellite powered data platform. We build and launch
small remote-sensing "cubesats" to capture valuable data from the earth which
we then offer to companies (AIS tracking and Maritime domain awareness,
weather/climate, etc.).

On June 30th we announced our $40M series B led by Promus Ventures with
participation from Bessemer Venture Partners (Skybox). This additional capital
will help fuel our growth as we expand and advance the capabilities of our
technology, and work to launch our first constellation of 20 cubesats by late
2015.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
czcar
Singapore | TradeGecko | Software Engineers |
[https://tradegecko.com](https://tradegecko.com)

We're a well funded growing startup of 70+ people based in tropical Singapore.
We're looking for web engineers to join our growing team. We work with Rails +
Ember.js, Redis.

We're changing the way the worlds SMB businesses transact with our SaaS
inventory & order management platform.

We're currently looking for people in or willing to relocate to Singapore.

email me at cameron [at] tradegecko.com

------
jamespayneuk
Lendable - [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) \-
Leicester Square, London, UK

We're looking for an onsite developer to own/rebuild our customer-facing
site/journey. Choose your own stack, back end is Symfony2. Longer term, we
have big plans for interesting ways we can use behaviour tracking, and making
our user journey best-in-class.

If you're interested, send us relevant links/info to jobs@lendable.co.uk (No
Recruiters!)

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
kernel on the fly with zero downtime and zero disruption. We're a distributed
team of engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle
with a passion for working on exciting technology, software craftmanship and
all things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to join us, helping Ksplice patch even
more of the system, support new releases and improving our workflow. If you
take pride in crafting software, don't rest until you full understand complex
problems and are curious about what happens on the layer below then Ksplice
will be of interest to you. You'll like working at all levels of a Linux
system, developing tooling in Python+bash, analyzing security vulnerabilities
in Linux kernel patches, enhancing the Ksplice tools and improving the
workflow.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Skilled with software development best practices including TDD
      * Expert level C/C++ programming
      * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
      * Strong experience with Python
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel or similar embedded systems
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
adamwk
Social Print Studio is a 5 year old photo printshop based in SOMA in San
Francisco, CA. We are searching for an iOS developer to join our engineering
team.

Our iOS app, Print Studio has been out for 2 years, has a 5* average rating
and has been featured by Apple over 50 times in many countries. It's
profitable, well-designed and has been downloaded half a million times. We
want your help to make it even better.

The ideal candidate will have: \- at least 2 years experience writing and
releasing iOS apps. \- some knowledge of Swift \- some other web programming
skills (desirable).

What you can do for our app: Build crazy features like screenshot activated
deals or shake-a-dollar-off function, and generally remake it into something
radical. We want to delight our customers with its ease-of-use and win design
accolades from Apple and Littlebigdetails.

What our app/we can do for you: Pay, flexible hours, full medical, dental,
vision, lots of vacation, food, jam room, cheese board, real equity stake in
the company. We have no investors, are highly profitable, with a small team of
20 full-timers.

We are known for our outstanding work culture, beautiful SOMA studio loft, and
legions of happy customers. Our team dropped out of art schools, law schools,
bakeries, asteroids and Disneyland to work here. Join us!

To apply, email us at jobs@sps.io (use the subject line: (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ ) with
your resume and/or a link to your github. Also please include links to any
apps you have worked on.

Thanks, we look forward to meeting you!

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, Khitchdee

I am designing an app on a MacBook Air that will help me run Khitchdee.
Khitchdee is a computing gadget maker. We build custom gadgets for small (1 to
10000) classes of users. I am looking for a pair of programmers who will come
in and design their own app to run on their own MacBook Air to work with mine
in such a way that we can together design custom gadgets for our customers.
Initially, we'll design custom apps for the MacBook Air, then go to FPGA, and
then full custom ASIC.

info@khitchdee.com

------
mace
June is hiring! — San Francisco, CA

We just came out of stealth and are looking for smart and creative software
and hardware engineers to join us on our mission to bring innovation to the
kitchen and home.

Specifically, we're looking for:

    
    
      • Android UI Engineers
      • Embedded Engineers
      • Mechanical Product Design Engineers
      • Hardware Engineers
      • Server Engineers
    

Send us your resume at
[https://juneoven.com/jobs.html](https://juneoven.com/jobs.html)

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza.com is looking for a full-stack developer with the chops to wrangle
one of the largest Ruby/Rails apps on the planet. We serve nearly 50,000
merchants, helping them sell 15 million items across numerous buying channels.

The Full Stack Developer at Bonanza will work across a variety of projects,
gravitating toward those that are most stimulating for them. Our philosophy is
that developers are most productive when they are given projects that best
combine their talents & interests.

Because of this customization between "person" and "projects," it is difficult
to prescribe in advance the specific tasks that will comprise this job. But
here is a representative sample of the challenges we're working on:

* How can we make a buyer's search experience as relevant as possible when 50,000 items match their query?

* How can we build the stickiest possible mobile buyer experience?

* What's it like to use the best toolset for managing an inventory of 100,000 items?

* Can we use natural language recognition to estimate the selling price of an item based on its title and category?

Our challenges range up and down the stack, in a variety of technologies. If
you like working at scale, to make improvements in the lives of entrepreneurs,
there's plenty for us to get done together.

More info: [http://www.bonanza.com/jobs](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs)

------
smortaz
Microsoft | Web Frontend, DevOp, IDE Dev | Onsite: Redmond | Full-time

We are a small team in Microsoft that produces various Python, R and
Jupyter/IPython related IDE's. Example:
[http://aka.ms/ptvs](http://aka.ms/ptvs),
[http://aka.ms/jupyter](http://aka.ms/jupyter). Almost everything we do (if we
can help it), is OSS and free.

We are hiring for 3 positions:

1) A senior web frontend / javascript dev to work on Jupyter/IPython. You'll
be contributing to the Jupyter code base as well as customizing the UI, etc.
for particular scenarios (eg Spark). Direct IPython experience a major plus.
Devenv: primarily Man/Win/Linux.

2) A senior Linux live-site devops/sysadmin. The Jupyter service linked above
runs on ubuntu/docker. You'll own managing the VMs, Security, Python, R,
Jupyter, Anaconda, etc. bits, and multi-geo rollouts. Deven: primarily Linux.

3) A senior dev to work on Visual Studio. You'll be working on the PTVS and/or
the RTVS (R Tools for Visual Studio) on a variety of features depending on
your background & interests: Editor, Intellisense, Debugger, Profiler, ... ;
Focus for upcoming release is Data Science. Devenv: Primarily Windows.

If interested please send your resume to: smortaz microsoft. insert at sign
and .com

------
dzkanner
New York, NY; Full time. ONSITE; The Hackerati; thehackerati.com

What We Do TL;DR — Technology Consultancy

The Hackerati is a high-end, boutique consulting firm delivering Engineering
as a Service to diverse clients, from Fortune 250s to startups.

Why You Should Join Us TL;DR — We're not afraid to be our wild selves.

We’re different. With mottos like be fearless and weird is good, our unique
perspectives on life and technology make us great people to learn from and
work/party with. We sponsor lunches and happy hours, band practice,
electronics like Glass/Oculus/Myo, and we’ve presented at the UN—twice. We
rock that familial vibe, and you should join us if you enjoy a blurred line
between work and play.

What To Expect TL;DR — Deliver the industry's most challenging projects.

Hackerati consultants are like The Wolf from Pulp Fiction: we solve problems.
Hard ones. To do so, we deploy teams of Hackerati to work onsite with clients
around NYC, and also build products in-house, both for ourselves and clients.
A typical project lasts between 6 and 9 months—say goodbye to getting stuck
doing the same shit!

Apply Online for numerous Senior Engineering Consultant Positions Including:
Sr. Frontend Engineer, Sr. Backend Engineer, Sr. Android Engineer, Sr. iOS
Engineer, Sr. Data Engineer, Sr. Project Manager
[http://grnh.se/pr43aw](http://grnh.se/pr43aw)

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting things done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for Machine
Learning. Check out [https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px),
[http://developers.500px.com/](http://developers.500px.com/).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior DevOps Engineers to help us grow our infrastructure, 
        build new tools and automation, provide expert advice on 
        building robust systems at large scale, and work with cutting 
        edge technologies like Docker and Kafka.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
chrisrhoden
PRX | Software Engineers | Cambridge, MA (Boston Area) | Full Time | REMOTE |
[http://prx.org](http://prx.org)

At PRX you will find talented, passionate, and thoughtful people who create
products that bring millions of listeners to shows created by public radio and
podcast producers. We work with top-tier shows like This American Life, The
Moth, and 99% Invisible, host the highly successful podcast network
Radiotopia, and our own XM radio station. We are looking for enthusiastic,
experienced, and creative software engineers with a passion for building
robust, scalable applications with simple interfaces.

You'll work closely with our entire team on all phases of the development
cycle including planning, development, and testing. We believe in open source
and share as much as possible. If you check out our public GitHub
repositories, you’ll see our projects, team members, technologies and how we
work: [https://github.com/prx](https://github.com/prx)

Our web applications are primarily Ruby on Rails and Angular.js, and we
develop native iOS and Android applications, but we'll use the right tech for
the job.

Apply here:
[https://prx.workable.com/jobs/82747](https://prx.workable.com/jobs/82747)

------
joelwithrow
Slate Magazine | DC, NYC | ONSITE preferred w/ liberal WFH policy | will
consider REMOTE for exceptional candidates | Ruby Developer, Audio

Slate pioneered podcasting almost a decade ago, but for all of that time, the
technology that powers listening has not changed.

But it’s about to.

We’re looking for a brilliant full stack Ruby developer to help craft and
collaborate around the medium’s future.

In 2015, Slate redoubled its efforts in the world of podcasting with the
launch of Panoply ([http://www.panoply.fm/](http://www.panoply.fm/)), which
brings millions of listeners the smartest conversation that podcasting has to
offer through more than 20 shows. Panoply is a tight-knit group of some of the
smartest engineers, producers, entrepreneurs, and thinkers, and everybody is
pulling in the same direction.

You’ll be working in tandem with the rest of Slate’s development and product
team to provide a compelling experience across platforms. Our weekly lunch-
and-learns (with free lunch) are for exactly that. There’s also flexible
office hours, casual dress, location 20 steps from the Metro exit, and office-
wide happy hour every Friday.

Go here to apply: [https://jobs-slate.icims.com/jobs/1047/ruby-
developer%2c-aud...](https://jobs-slate.icims.com/jobs/1047/ruby-
developer%2c-audio/job?mobile=false&width=1189&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our next-generation analytics platform.
World-class companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use
Medallia to create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

We are building the new platform based on the latest technologies and best
practices: pure REST APIs, based on Swagger 2.0, on top of a state-of-the-art
microservice architecture built by our awesome Systems Foundation team. Code
is hosted on Github and we open source the components that are of general
interest. We host hundreds of millions of records for our customers and run
analytics in fractions of a second with no pre-computation thanks to our own
in-memory analytics engine.

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
tudor_jobs
Tudor Investment Corp| Greenwich, CT | ONSITE | Full Time The Tudor Group
manages assets across fixed income, currency, equity and commodity asset
classes and related derivative instruments in the global markets for an
international clientele. The investment strategies of the Tudor Group include,
among others, discretionary global macro, quantitative global macro (managed
futures), quantitative equity systems and discretionary equity long/short.
DevOps Engineer - will serve as a core member of the technical operations team
responsible for building out a highly scalable application infrastructure that
enables developers, quants and desk analysts to test, deploy, and debug
applications with minimal support and maximum transparency. This role will
partner with various Tudor front office teams and Quantitative Analytics to
implement solutions in a collaborative and fast-paced environment. Tools used
include Ansible, Docker, and Python. Frontend Engineer - will serve as a core
member of the Software Development team responsible for building out a highly
scalable application infrastructure that enables developers, quants and desk
analysts to visualize financial data and perform analysis. This role will
partner with various Tudor front office teams and Quantitative Analytics to
implement solutions in a collaborative and fast-paced environment. Tools used
include angularJS, web components, grunt and NPM. Experience with python,
numpy, pandas, and the IPython notebook a plus. Finance knowledge not
necessary but appreciated. Please include the keyword TAP in the subject line
along with the job title (DevOps Engineer or Frontend Engineer). Send resumes
to careers@tudor.com

------
jason_jones
LogMeIn - [https://www.logmeininc.com](https://www.logmeininc.com) \- Boston,
MA Simplifying how people connect to their colleagues, employees, devices and
the world around them to solve some of the world’s most complex problems,
LogMeIn has grown to become one of the world’s leading SaaS companies with
over 800 employees in 8 offices around the world.

Check us out: [https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-listings)

Senior Software Engineer (Join.me) -
[https://goo.gl/j4DIK4](https://goo.gl/j4DIK4)

Software Engineer-Xively (IoT) -
[https://goo.gl/yOPccp](https://goo.gl/yOPccp)

Senior .NET Engineer - [https://goo.gl/uZUn4B](https://goo.gl/uZUn4B)

JavaScript Engineer - [https://goo.gl/6jAvLw](https://goo.gl/6jAvLw)

Android Engineer - [https://goo.gl/Sss7od](https://goo.gl/Sss7od)

Application Developer (Xively Professional Services) -
[https://goo.gl/rbblUd](https://goo.gl/rbblUd)

For any questions: Jason Jones - jason.jones@logmein.com

------
muloka
Bermuda | Conyers Dill & Pearman | Senior Application Developer | Full-time,
Onsite

[http://www.conyersdill.com/](http://www.conyersdill.com/)

Conyers Dill & Pearman is an international law firm advising on the laws of
Bermuda, the British Virgin Islands, the Cayman Islands and Mauritius, with
eight offices worldwide.

    
    
        RELOCATE OPPORTUNITY
    

Interested in moving to Bermuda, a Caribbean like setting that is only two
hours away from most eastern US/Canadian airports? Beaches, warm weather,
ocean, water sports.

    
    
        JOB
    

Our core product is a suite of corporate secretarial applications (think
offshore finance/companies) designed in-house and used worldwide by Conyers.
You are

    
    
        * A highly motivated self-starter who can take smart risks and champion new ideas
        * Willing to share knowledge with, learn from, and help your teammates
        * Able to explain complex problems to non-technical individuals
    

Our stack includes: Ruby, Coldfusion, SQL Server

More information:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/62941288](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/62941288)

Email us at careers@conyersdill.com

------
neodude
Watsi (YCW13) / SF / Full-stack engineers (onsite)

Watsi is a global crowdfunding platform that enables anyone to directly fund
healthcare for people around the world.

“How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”

We’re a team of engineers, designers, doctors, and marketers working at Watsi
because we believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare. We
move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a full-stack engineer to join our eight-person team in San
Francisco. The ideal candidate is a self-directed, product-focused generalist
who’s excited to work on whatever is needed to bring healthcare to the world –
everything from optimizing donation flows to designing a patient management
system for hospitals.

If this sounds interesting to you, please send us an email at jobs@watsi.org,
include your linkedin, github, etc, and tell us a little about yourself.

For more about what we do and what it’s like to work at Watsi, check out our
recent trips to Guatemala ([http://exposure.watsi.org/saying-
yes](http://exposure.watsi.org/saying-yes)), Cambodia
([http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-
nation](http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-nation)), and East Africa
([http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-
perspective](http://exposure.watsi.org/a-dose-of-perspective))

------
affirm
Affirm, Inc. || San Francisco, CA - INTERN, ONSITE

At Affirm we are using technology to re-imagine and re-build core parts of
financial infrastructure to enable cheaper, friendlier, and more transparent
financial products and services that improve lives.

We believe the financial industry is fundamentally broken. Not only is the
core infrastructure built with technology from the 1970s, but there are a
dwindling number of people who say “I trust my bank to look out for me.” It
doesn’t have to be this way, and it’s our mission to fix this problem.

We are based in San Francisco; founded by Max Levchin (founding CTO PayPal),
Jeff Kaditz (CDO DeNA/ngmoco), and Nathan Gettings (founding CTO of Palantir);
and building a team of exceptionally talented people to join us on our
mission.

Affirm is hiring across all teams:
[https://www.affirm.com/careers](https://www.affirm.com/careers)

We currently have a strong need for:

* Android Engineer - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-android/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-android/)

* Site Reliability Engineer - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-site-reliab...](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-site-reliability/)

* Platform Engineer - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-platform/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-platform/)

* Full-Stack Engineer - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-full-stack/)

* Sales Engineer - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-sales/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/software-engineer-sales/)

* Data Scientist - [https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-scientist/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-scientist/)

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys environmental sensor networks that help people live
aware. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io. We are looking for passionate engineers to
help build, scale, and improve our platform. We have no required list of
skills or years of experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are
smart and get things done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration,
continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a
relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.
Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

\- great coding skills

\- solid understanding of distributed systems

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
pezraw
Comverge - Denver, CO - Software Developer (onsite)

Design, build and maintain software that manages the smart grid.

Comverge has built the industry leading platform for doing Intelligent Energy
Management and we are working hard to make it even better. Our platform allows
electric utilities to manage the energy usage, generation and storage of real
world devices. To accomplish this we use lots of cool technologies including
Ruby on Rails, web APIs, machine learning, predictive analytics, custom
hardware and the internet of things.

We like working here and think you will too! We are a friendly and
collaborative team. We emphasize a healthy work/life balance and are committed
to learning and mentoring at every level. We regularly contribute to, and
create new, open source projects. We provide learning opportunities through
conferences and training. Our work reduces carbon emissions and improves the
reliability and efficiency of the electrical grid.

Ruby is our primary tool, but there is also work in JavaScript/ES6,
CoffeeScript, iOS, Erlang, Redis, SQL, Cassandra and R.

[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=COMVERGE&cws=1&rid=664)

[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=COMVERGE&cws=1&rid=665)

------
subleq
Software Engineers (to work in Python and Django)

Fusionbox - Denver, Colorado

Job Description

At Fusionbox, the engineers work on tasks that span from server provisioning
and system administration to server-side development to JavaScript fronted
interface developing. We use git, Puppet, nginx, Postgres, memcache, Django,
Backbone, AngularJS, Ember.js, and React--but we are always open to trying out
new things. In addition to working on client projects, we have our own
portfolio of open source projects that the engineers maintain.

ABOUT YOU

You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies. You do
not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background, but you
have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to engineering. You
are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get paid to write open
source software.

About Fusionbox

Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about the craft of programming. We are committed to the open
source community and Pythonic sensibility.

Get more information at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/34375/software-engineers-to-
work-in-python-django-fusionbox)

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Rails Engineers/Front-end Engineers/Data Engineers/Data Scientists
- Mountain View, CA - Full-time

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 80%. The focus seems to be paying off: In
the first half of 2015, our agents have closed $1.1 billion in sales and this
number is growing quickly.

(Check out our latest hack days project we released last week: an Atmel AVR
8bit microchip emulator [3] built with Rust, React.js, Redux.js and Docker.)

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date)

If you're interested in helping to shape and mold engineering culture and
technology in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris (at)
realscout.com.

-Chris

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

[3] - [http://realscout.github.io/avr-
emulator/](http://realscout.github.io/avr-emulator/)

------
dia80
Fixed income trading desk, large global hedge fund - London, UK (ONSITE,VISA)

Fixed income markets (bonds, futures, interest rate swaps) are going through
big changes as electronic trading takes over. We are seeking a "Tech Lead" for
our desk who can help us deploy new and existing strategies in emerging
electronic trading venues now and recruit and lead our tech time through time.

Our desk of 3 has an informal and collegiate atmosphere. We have been setup
around 2Y and have performed well however there is exciting potential for
rapid tech driven growth. IMHO we have interesting problems and get to work
with cool stuff e.g. machine learning

We will happily consider someone less experienced (2+ years commercial
experience) if you can demonstrate excellence (solved hard problems in your
PhD / great github profile / something else). We can sponsor a work visa for
exceptional non-EU applicants.

Our production code is in python, C# and haskell but we are tech agnostic and
will look to you to chose technologies as appropriate.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Probably CS PhD (haven't seen anyone up to scratch with out this so far but since this is HN I know I could here.)
      * Familiar with python 
      * Minimum 2y commercial experience
      * Knowledge of good practices - e.g. git, unit testing
    

Compensation: Excellent (no joke) and potential for rapid growth as we perform

Please send your CV to the email in my profile.

Thanks for your attention and hope to hear from you,

David

------
lionheart
Picmonic | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & iOS |
[http://www.picmonic.com/](http://www.picmonic.com/) | Full-Time/Onsite

At Picmonic we're working on building the worlds most unique next-generation
e-learning platform using Angular, Laravel and all the latest in web
technologies with a kick-ass team of developers in the heart of Tempe, AZ.

Our team of creative wizards use crazy cartoons and weird stories to teach the
future doctors and nurses of the world all the super-complicated stuff that
they need to know. And us developers are building the platform to bring these
Picmonics to the world.

Just recently funded by M2 ventures, we're re-inventing the entire concept of
higher education and we are looking for world-class developers to join us as
we grow the team.

If you need somebody to tell you what to do every minute of every day, don't
bother applying. But if you love a fun, fast-paced, collaborative development
environment where you get to make real decisions on product development and
ship code every day send us your resume and tell us something cool about
yourself.

Our job page is
[http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/](http://www.picmonic.com/company/careers/)

Or email me at leon.klepfish [at] picmonic.com

------
truongor17
SF Bay Area or Remote || Keen IO || [https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale. Our Mission = The Discovery of Truth. Some things
we believe in: • Honesty & empathy, introspection, Distributed innovation, the
importance of laughter & relationships, play to your strengths; patch your
weaknesses with diverse collaborators.

\----- Platform & Middleware Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team. We
build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries around
the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Scala, Python, Java, Tornado, Go, Zookeeper,
Storm, Kafka, Mesos

\----- Consultative Sales -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first sales reps for a fast-growing, Sequoia-
backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small,
cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales engineering, data science)
tasked with growing our business across all verticals. For questions, please
contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us on Angel List
([https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)).

------
jamescrowley
FundApps [[http://www.fundapps.co](http://www.fundapps.co)] | London, UK |
Full stack UI Engineer

I’m CTO at FundApps, recently recognised as one of the top 50 fintech startups
in Europe. We're a completely bootstrapped startup that sells a web service
that automates financial regulatory compliance. We're a company of 15 right
now, and somewhat unusually for a startup are growing rapidly through
acquisition of customers rather than funding.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer with a focus on user experience to
work closely with our UX and Visual designer. You'll take a huge role in
shaping the evolution of our product - from tackling those small tweaks that
can have an immediate impact for customers through to the broader user
experience and the technical approach we want to take.

This isn’t some shiny but vacant consumer app. There’s real complexity both in
terms of volumes of data that we deal with, and how we visualise the results
of hundreds of rules running across thousands of portfolios – in a way that’s
simple, understandable and easy to manage.

More here: [http://fundapps.workable.com/](http://fundapps.workable.com/) or
email me direct - james@fundapps.co if you have questions. Thanks!

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto, CA & Philadelphia, PA

Role: Senior Customer Solutions Software Engineer (Python/JavaScript)

Be a part of a team helping to cure cancer, stop heart disease, and deliver
the right drugs to the right people at the right time with software for
precision medicine.

Syapse software helps healthcare providers use next-generation genomic and
molecular data, in context with complex clinical data (medical history,
treatment, outcomes, etc.) to make the best decisions regarding patient care.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire a Senior Customer Solutions Software Engineer
for the Philly office
([http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512](http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512)).
So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area startup,
but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance!

We're especially interested in people with Python experience. Any experience
with healthcare, electronic health records, or genomics is a bonus.

Learn more about what we're doing from our presentation at AWS re:Invent:
[http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-
now...](http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-now-
available/)

------
akh
RightScale | Santa Barbara, CA or US-remote | Senior Software Engineer

We enable large enterprises such as Volkswagen, EA Games, Technicolor and PBS
deploy, monitor and scale their systems on any cloud they want to.

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team in our Santa
Barbara office, or work remotely in the US. You'll have an opportunity to work
across our technology stack, develop new features, and be involved in the full
product lifecycle from requirements gathering, architecture and design, to
coding and testing. We're building large-scale systems, e.g. one of the
systems we're developing is an overlay network with a globally distributed
routing infrastructure that collectively routes 10,000 unicast and multicast
requests per second! We use a mixture of technologies such Go, DynamoDB,
Redis, Cassandra and Ruby. Check out the
[http://eng.rightscale.com](http://eng.rightscale.com) to see our Engineering
Blog.

Job details and application form are at:
[http://rightscale.applytojob.com/apply/lOWsnI/Senior-
Softwar...](http://rightscale.applytojob.com/apply/lOWsnI/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html)

We're also looking for a Sr Software Engineer in our Edinburgh (Scotland)
office:
[http://rightscale.theresumator.com/apply/job_20150704202956_...](http://rightscale.theresumator.com/apply/job_20150704202956_OVUMQU0IMAHWXU0K)

Or email ali at rightscale.com if you'd like to chat.

------
snewman
Scalyr - Frontend, Backend Engineers - San Francisco Mid-Peninsula (on-site) -
$110k-$150k+, >1% equity

At one level, we're a server operations tool -- log analysis, system metrics,
dashboards and alerting. Underneath, we're building a super-high-speed
distributed columnar database that enables interactive (subsecond) exploration
of terabyte datasets; fronted by a lean, mean web UI.

Engineers love our product, because it's fast, powerful, and straightforward.
We love building our product, because we get to tackle fun challenges and we
have customers who appreciate what we do. I've built half a dozen startups,
including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my
favorite so far.

We're looking for:

* Frontend engineers: help build a sophisticated, low-latency, data-rich single-page-app (AngularJS).

* Backend engineers: large-scale data filtering and aggregation, distributed systems, and extreme performance (Java, plus some native-compiled code).

If you're looking for worthy challenges, a low-stress, engineering-driven
culture, great peers, and significant equity in a business with traction,
revenue, and a huge market -- drop me a line at steve@scalyr.com! Or stop by
[https://www.scalyr.com/careers](https://www.scalyr.com/careers) for more
info.

------
basecase_com
BaseCase: Berlin, Germany (REMOTE, VISA)

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented developers. Our technology stack is Javascript /
jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you
don't need experience in our stack - we know a good developer can learn on the
job.

We can support REMOTE workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
VISA for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

If this sounds interesting, apply here:

-) Software Engineer: [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

-) Senior Software Engineer: [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hff4](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hff4)

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO / d.glynn@basecase.com

------
claudiac
Data Scientist | Clarifai | Deep Learning Technology

Clarifai was founded in 2013 by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image
recognition technology to market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped
us achieve the world’s best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013].
Since then Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data. See the press and try the demo.

Clarifai is backed by Google ventures, USV, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital.

We are located in NYC.

About the position

As a data scientist at Clarifai you will tame the massive amount of data
flowing throughout systems to make sense of it all. We are looking for a
mixture between machine learning researcher, statistician, scientist, and
engineer.

Responsibilities

Process incoming data streams to make the most out of our data. Determine
other useful data sources to incorporate. Create great visualizations to
display trends and extract useful information from data. Discover new
opportunities leveraging new and existing data. Skills

Experience developing visualizations in web frameworks and/or Python toolkits.
Past work with map-reduce frameworks and machine learning algorithms. Capable
of extracting data from SQL, Elasticsearch and other database systems. Can
communicate concisely through visualizations of information. Masters or higher
level degree.

claudia@clarifai.com

------
bradleyankrom
[St. Petersburg, FL - ONSITE preferred, REMOTE an option] The Tampa Bay Rays
are hiring 1-2 developers to work on software for baseball operations. The
general job posting is here: [1], but feel free to reach out even if you don't
think you satisfy all of the requirements listed.

[1]
[http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=8381...](http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=83815)

------
maxprogram
Mashgin Inc. (YC W15) | Computer vision engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time
onsite

At Mashgin, we apply advanced computer vision to real world problems, starting
with retail checkout. Our kiosk uses computer vision to scan multiple items at
once without barcodes or RFID, reducing checkout time by 10x. But that’s just
the beginning -- we’re building the future of machine vision for all
businesses.

We’re looking for someone with serious engineering skills that can help us
fulfill the promise of computer vision in the real world. You should have
experience writing vision algorithms in C++. Bonus points if you’ve worked
with 3D cameras, multi-cam scene reconstruction, or machine learning. As the
first non-founding engineer you’ll get the chance to shape the foundation of
Mashgin.

We’re a team of 3 with previous experience in machine learning at Facebook and
Microsoft, and computer vision for humanoid robotics at Bell Labs and Toyota.
We’re well funded from top investors following YC W15, and are working hard on
getting our machines production ready for our first customers.

Right now we’re in a small office in downtown Palo Alto. But we plan on
growing fast so things will change quickly. Uncertainty abounds: “...constant
danger, safe return doubtful, honor and recognition in case of success.”
(You'll be well compensated with a competitive salary and equity-based upside,
comprehensive health, dental and vision coverage. But yeah... honor and
recognition, too.)

We have big ideas for where Mashgin is headed and we would love for you to be
involved. If you’re interested in joining the team email us at:
jobs@mashgin.com

------
noaaldor
TabTale is Hiring "Unity Developers" and "iOS Developers" in : Las
Vegas/Serbia/China. Please send you CV to: jobs@tabtale.com. The job
description is attached.

Unity Developer position: TabTale is looking for an experience Unity Game
Developer to join our Game Development studio in Serbia. The developer will be
part of Tabtale’s international Unity platform team. Developing new feature
for all Tabtale’s games, working directly with the Israel’s core platform team
and supporting all Tabtale’s international studios from China to the U.S.
Requirements: Minimum 2 years of experience in developing Android/iOS mobile
apps in both 2D and 3D – games are a plus! Excellent knowledge of Unity3D and
C# scripting, textures, animation, GUI styles, user session management,
statistical analyses. Direct experience with game logic, particle systems,
client-server communication scripting, big data collection. Self-motivated
with a strong desire to learn and stay-up-to date with game
developments/standards. Excellent oral and written English communication
skills.

iOS Developer position: TabTale, one of the most promising startups in Israel,
is building a new team and seeking for ninja IOS Developers in Serbia! If you
are interested in building a platform for hundreds of millions of users,
working on fabulous games, learning new and exciting technologies and most
important- working with great talented people like you, ping us today and
develop the technology of tomorrow! Team tech stack: Objective C, Swift.
Requirements: 3+ years of experience in Objective C. Excellent knowledge in
working with REST API. Experience in Swift – Advantage! Experience in OpenGL –
Advantage!

~~~
noaaldor
To learn more about TabTale visit: www.TabTale.com

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH options)

We're trying to democratize financial literacy and change the way people talk
about money. We need strong Javascript engineers to help us build an
accessible, robust financial education platform. We have an inclusive culture,
work cross-functionally, and trust each other without resorting to
micromanagement. Email careers@societyofgrownups.com if you'd like to talk!

Tech: ES6, Lodash, Ember CLI, Ruby on Rails, Elixir + Phoenix

------
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring!

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

Data Engineer #1 - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

We're looking for a talented data engineer with experience in large data sets,
to take ownership over our system that collects, analyzes & publishes the
data.

\------------------------------------------

Full-stack Rails Engineer - Full Time - Competitive salary / equity

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between. We're
looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership of
product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of thousands
of users each day.

\------------------------------------------

See all open positions at BuildZoom:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

------
maudineormsby
Tapjoy | Full Stack Engineer, SDK Engineer, Data Science | Boston, MA; San
Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Onsite

Tapjoy is growing our engineering and data science teams - we are an mobile
app technology company focused on monetizing free-to-play games. Where in the
past we have focused on advertising, we recently launched a lifetime value
maximization platform to help freemium app publishers maximize their ROI and
engage their users more effectively.

We use ruby extensively, but also have services using Go and Scala, and are
generally looking for the right technology to solve a problem rather than
dogmatically insisting on one stack. We have a fairly strong focus on
engineering as a discipline, but are small enough as an engineering team to
still enable one voice to make a large impact. Communication has become a
strong point of our team by necessity as we have engineers in San Francisco,
Atlanta, and Boston, and have a global team, with offices all over the world.

You can see our openings here: [http://home.tapjoy.com/info/about-
tapjoy/careers/](http://home.tapjoy.com/info/about-tapjoy/careers/)

If you're interested I strongly recommend you reach out to me directly:
jason.carr at tapjoy dot com

------
andrew_di_n_y
Cambridge Intelligence | JavaScript Developer | Full time, on-site, Cambridge,
UK

At Cambridge Intelligence we build tools for visualising complex connected
data (graph data) in the browser. Our product is KeyLines - a JavaScript SDK
for graph visualization: [http://keylines.com](http://keylines.com).

We’re looking for JavaScript engineers with at 2-3 years experience and a
strong grasp of the fundamentals of software development. You will work
closely with the developers who use our code, so you should have good
interpersonal skills too.

The team is around 15 people, so we’re close-knit and enjoy a casual work
environment in central Cambridge.

We offer competitive pay (and generous bonuses), a decent pension, private
healthcare, professional development days, and a few other benefits:
[http://cambridge-intelligence.com/careers/benefits/](http://cambridge-
intelligence.com/careers/benefits/)

To apply, visit [http://cambridge-
intelligence.com/careers/vacancies/javascri...](http://cambridge-
intelligence.com/careers/vacancies/javascript-developer/) for more details,
then email careers@cambridge-intelligence.com.

P.s. We’re also looking for Technical Sales person based from our Cambridge
office, and a remote US-based JavaScript contractor: [http://cambridge-
intelligence.com/careers/vacancies/](http://cambridge-
intelligence.com/careers/vacancies/)

------
skellystudios
Network Locum ([http://www.networklocum.com](http://www.networklocum.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | FULLTIME / INTERN

Network Locum is a data-driven marketplace fixing the problem of flexible
staffing in the NHS, matching hospitals and surgeries with temporary doctors.
We get over 10000 sessions posted every month, and have just series-A'd.

Our tech stack is mainly microservices – currently in Python and Django,
Angular and Node – running on Redis, Mongo and MySQL.

What we believe in:

    
    
      * Getting stuff done   
      * Testing quickly and often  
      * Making informed, data-driven decisions   
      * Lean principles and Agile + Scrum project management
      * Developers spending their time doing what they do best: developing  
      * Cultural fit is as important as raw technical skills – we can teach you!  
      * Everyone shapes the direction of the product
    

We have an office in Shoreditch that our team of ~20 works out of. We're
looking for engineers, designers, and thinkers of all shapes and sizes. If
you’d like to join us and be challenged on a daily basis, while having fun
with great people, then shoot us your github profile, or a description of the
coolest project you've worked on to michael@networklocum.com

------
wpyz
Frontend and Backend Developers at Epiphany Search | ONSITE, Leeds, UK |
[http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/](http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/)

We're a digital agency offering full-service to a range of clients - SEO, PPC,
and web development. We're looking for a number of frontend and backend
developers to join our team and work with a bunch of cool stuff.

* Frontend Developer: Work with a range of clients on web builds and standalone creative pieces (check out some of our work) ( [http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/jobs-list/front-end-develope...](http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/jobs-list/front-end-developer/))

* Backend .NET Developer: Work with a range of clients on pure ASP.NET MVC apps and CMS builds using Umbraco (no Umbraco experience is necessarily required - we're just looking for good devs) ( [http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/jobs-list/net-developer/](http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/jobs-list/net-developer/) )

* PHP Developer: Work on some of internal monitoring and processing tools supporting the rest of the business. ( [http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/jobs-list/php-developer/](http://www.epiphanysearch.co.uk/jobs-list/php-developer/) )

If any of this interests you do get in touch at
[http://scr.im/rlew](http://scr.im/rlew) and I'll be happy to answer any
questions you may have.

------
somya
SWARM | NYC, Flatiron | ONSITE

iOS/Swift | Android/Java | Back-End | Javascript/ Front-End | UI Designer

Interested? Shoot over an email to careers@swarmnyc.com

About Us:

We're actually a bunch of kids who never wanted to give up playing, so we
decided to work in such a way that we could get away with playing all day. On
the surface, we make apps for iPhone, Android, Apple TV, wearables and
emerging technology, behind the scenes though - we draw, doodle, and solve
puzzles. Usually, those puzzles are in code, product, or design. I guess we're
also a bunch of individuals who are passionate about technology.

Truth be told, we’re not just a services company. We experiment and hack a
lot. Sometimes those experiments fail (like an anonymous twitter chat app) and
sometimes they get excellent traction and recognition.

We're also pretty big on education, we don't expect any new team member to
know everything. We'll train you in our process, how to build apps for mobile
and web, why certain design structures work and why others don't, and we'll
mentor you as you grow in your skill-set.

Our 10 person team is in a coworking space with plenty of comfy collaborative
areas, and is beautifully situated in the Flatiron district.

[http://swarmnyc.com](http://swarmnyc.com)

------
PassportJeremy
Passport | Software Engineer | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE

www.gopassport.com/careers

Passport is a venture-backed technology company that builds and powers mobile
payment software used by the transportation and parking industries. We use the
latest in cutting-edge technology to unify all aspects of the urban transit
and parking process by creating fully integrated cloud-based software
solutions tailored to our customers' needs.

Software Engineer Responsibilities:

• Leading the ideation, technical development, and launch of mobile and web-
based products • Full-stack development using open-source development
technologies including, but not limited to, PHP, JavaScript, GWT, Java, Swift,
and various other technologies to create custom solutions for our end-clients
• Mobile application development in Android and iOS platforms • Designing and
maintaining databases in MySQL and Redis • Having fun and working with awesome
people on a daily basis

What we’re looking for:

• Experience building mobile applications on iOS and/or Android platforms •
Passion for software development combined with the openness to pick up new
technologies • Knowledge of object oriented development methodologies and
design patterns

A Little More About Passport:

• Provider of GreenP and ParkChicago, the two largest mobile parking payment
systems in North America • Investors include Grotech Ventures and Relevance
Capital (Series A, $6MM) • Loft-style office in Charlotte, NC with over 45
employees on-site

Apply to employment@gopassport.com with a resume!

------
daveriess
Wunder Capital [https://www.wundercapital.com](https://www.wundercapital.com)
@ Boulder CO

Director of Growth [ONSITE]

Wunder was founded with one simple vision: to address the greatest crisis of
our generation by accelerating the proliferation of renewable energy. Members
of our team have raised hundreds of millions of dollars in private equity,
developed energy infrastructure solutions for the Department of Energy, and
built products used and loved by millions of people at tech companies like
Facebook. Now we’re saving the world.

We have an amazing opportunity for an experienced, analytical, creative, and
perhaps even technical marketing professional to join our fast-growing start-
up. Like the rest of us, this person will wear many hats; you will work
closely with our founders, partners, customers, and investors. Your role -
broadly speaking - will be to solve problems and push renewable energy
forward. Specifically, you will be charged with developing a strong investor
base to finance the renewable energy infrastructure of the future by recasting
solar in a new light and telling the Wunder story to the world.

If you get excited about bringing an entirely new asset class to market,
closing million-dollar deals every week, building an organization aimed at
saving the world, and ensuring that all of the details needed to make all of
that happen are covered, this is the role for you.

More info here:
[http://assets.wundercapital.com/openings/director_of_growth....](http://assets.wundercapital.com/openings/director_of_growth.pdf)

------
helloelisha
NYC | HappyFunCorp | ONSITE | Contract Sr. Rails \ PHP.Laravels \\.NET

\--About HFC-- HappyFunCorp is a fast-growing product development shop based
in NYC serving clients ranging from Fortune 500 companies to brand-new
startups. We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from
Fortune 500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly
50-50. Most frequently Android/iOS apps with a Rails-on-Heroku back end,
though there's a fair amount of other variety too. We prefer people with a
reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but there are always
exceptions.

\--Position Requirements--

PHP.Laravels • At least 3 years of shipping software projects • 4+ years
Experience in Web development and production. • Experience with MVC PHP
frameworks - Laravel (Required) • Must be based in NYC - or can commute.

Sr. Rails • Must have projects using Ruby on Rails • Must have knowledge of
web technologies & server management • Min. 3 years of experience using
developer skill-set • Worked in a team and professional setting

.NET We're looking for an experienced .NET developer to join our growing team
of project enthusiasts and challenge seekers. The position requires someone
who is able to complete tasks/projects in a timely manner, without prompting.
You should be able to work independently as well as within a team setting to
create web based applications using your .NET skills.

\--How to APPLY-- ONSITE:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=happyfuncorp](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=happyfuncorp)
EMAIL: elisha@happyfuncorp.com

------
elee121
Podo Labs - San Francisco, CA - Software Developers / Project Manager

The first "Stick and Shoot" camera
([http://www.podolabs.com](http://www.podolabs.com))

Podo is a Bluetooth camera that sticks onto nearly any surface and works
remotely with our Podo app. We've raised $427k on Kickstarter, doubled our
team in our new downtown office, and have a great investor network.

Work is on-site and we have multiple positions available
([https://angel.co/l/F4zpv](https://angel.co/l/F4zpv)). We're looking for iOS
or Android devs with min. 2 years experience. We're also looking for an
experienced project manager comfortable with travel to China. If you're into
consumer hardware, thinking outside the box, and a fun, collaborative
atmosphere, Podo Labs is for you!

Email us at founders@podolabs.com!

About the product: ([http://kck.st/1BPRMjQ](http://kck.st/1BPRMjQ))
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/02/podos-camera-turns-any-
surf...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/02/podos-camera-turns-any-surface-into-
a-photo-booth/))

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | San Francisco | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an idea catalyst: we build, launch, and accelerate iconic
companies. We are technologists with a deep respect for design and user
experience. We choose products to create real impact. Not just utility;
delight.

Axiom Zen team members have also helped build, grow, and successfully exit
multiple technology startup companies, generating hundreds of millions of
dollars in shareholder value and giving our team a unique perspective on
product ideation, launch, and iteration to market fit.

Opportunities:

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Front End Engineer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/vt2y78](http://grnh.se/vt2y78)

\- Technical Product Manager - [http://grnh.se/n2u3fq](http://grnh.se/n2u3fq)

\- Product Designer - [http://grnh.se/wgk4l1](http://grnh.se/wgk4l1)

\- Account Executive (Sales, Biz Dev) -
[http://grnh.se/03syix](http://grnh.se/03syix)

\- Founders / Startup Veterans (CEO, COO, CTO) -
[http://grnh.se/ke7gnd](http://grnh.se/ke7gnd)

Learn more about us at [https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co).

------
advanderveer
Nerdalize | Software Engineer | Full Time | on-site, Delft Netherlands (See
[http://www.nerdalize.com/careers/](http://www.nerdalize.com/careers/) for
more postings)

Nerdalize needs more nerds! We are a skilful and informal bunch of people that
highly respect craftsmanship and we are therefore looking for a competent
Linux GNU/Linux software- and system engineer to join our team in Delft full
time.

Taking a radically novel approach to building cloud infrastructure, you are
not afraid to face unique challenges in networking, storage and distributed
systems. You have an opinion on how you want to solve such technical problems,
but are not afraid to admit you were wrong yesterday. So were we. Really.

You want to automate everything, because you understand it is mandatory for
keeping steady pace in development. You like to use modern tools like Ansible,
Docker and Go, but also understand when Python and Bash serve you best. You
are thrilled to experiment with new technologies like Rancher, Kubernetes,
Vault, Consul and are confused or mildly upset that we failed to mention
technology X here (come explain!).

If you can put checkmarks all over this list, get in touch:

\- You are not allergic to champagne and confetti

------
liuhenry
Tilt (YC W12) - San Francisco - Onsite, Full-Time

Front End Engineer (Tilt/Open - Javascript / React / Flux)

Tilt/Open builds powerful tools to drive the world’s largest pre-order and
crowdfunding projects. We’ve powered some of the most successful and well-
known launches, working with companies like Lily, Soylent, Lytro, Navdy, Eero,
Plastc, and many more.

We're hiring for an experienced front-end developer to join our small team of
6 (2 engineers). We've migrated several of our key flows to a React +
Flux/Redux stack, and you would help lead and architect our admin dashboard
and checkout experiences.

We look for team members who pair strong technical skills with an innate
desire to work closely with customers to drive the product forward. We are a
small “startup within a startup” team which grew from an experimental side
project at Tilt, and many of us have backgrounds as former founders. We’re
able to move extremely quickly, while also enjoying the benefits and support
of the larger engineering organization and Tilt technology and brand.

Please apply at
[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904&gh_src=fmsw7p](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904&gh_src=fmsw7p).

------
MatrixSoftware
Matrix Pointe Software | Cleveland, OH -area (Westlake)| ONSITE | Looking for
Full-Time, Career-minded people

Bigger office = more space to add to our growing team of Full-stack engineers!

>Use latest development practices including: TDD, rapid iterative design
process, build & deployment automation, and modern Object-Oriented design.

>>Stay on the cutting edge by attending conferences like CodeMash & StirTrek

>>>Work in a laid-back environment with a talented & experienced team in a
newly reconstructed, fully refurnished office in a prime location of Westlake,
OH.

>>>>Avoid being pigeonholed; work on all layers of the tech stack from the UI
to the database.

>>>>>C#, ASP.NET MVC, jQuery, KnockoutJS, SQL Server, Powershell, & many other
tools.

>>>>>>Work with latest emerging technologies HTML5, REST, data analytics,
offline client apps, service-oriented architecture

>>>>>>>make a real difference in the Justice industry working on products you
can be proud of

Connect with us> [https://www.linkedin.com/company/matrix-pointe-
software](https://www.linkedin.com/company/matrix-pointe-software)

send a message to > MattSaenz@matrixpointesoftware.com

------
Flammy
Hey all,

Ivy Softworks is looking for talented, motivated team members in Seattle, WA
and San Francisco, CA (SF SoMa). We're a startup that builds startups and are
providing an alternative to early stage venture capital though the creation of
an Innovation Studio. We are looking for entrepreneurs seeking new adventures.
Check out our website for open opportunities:
[http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/](http://www.ivysoftworks.com/careers/)

Current open positions: GUI Craftsman – Hybrid Web Application Developer
Platform Development Engineer Software Development Engineer – OS Internals
Distributed Systems Engineer – Cloud Infrastructure Infrastructure Operations
Engineer Distributed Graph Engineer Software Development Engineer – OSX Data
Scientist Software Development Engineer – Windows Software Development
Engineer – Test

If you are experienced and looking for a specialty not listed, we're always on
the lookout for those who our model resonates with strongly: shoot us an
email. Some of the languages we’re looking for: C, C++, Ruby, Python,
Javascript, and more. We’re developing on Windows, Mac, and Linux. Positions
are ONSITE.

------
jawns
It would be fantastic if people would use #REMOTE in their posts rather than
just REMOTE. Makes it a lot easier to eliminate false positives when searching
the page.

~~~
JshWright
Half of the false positives on this page are in your comment...

~~~
jawns
Yeah, I struggled with that. Can you think of a good way for me to have said
the same thing just as clearly without using the R-word?

~~~
e12e
#rem-ote? (remove-the-dash to see the tag)

------
kevinschumacher
PwC US | Washington, DC; San Jose, CA | On Site | Full Time

We are transforming traditional network security analytics, utilizing cloud
technologies to improve detection and alerting of security threats. You will
work on enterprise-facing products in the information security space.

Our team is small and agile but part of one of the world's largest
professional services firms, PwC.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - frontend and backend software engineers
      - DevOps engineers
      - a product-focused engineering manager
      - data integrators (client facing, still technical)
    

to be part of a small but growing engineering team in a "startup in the
enterprise" type of setting. This team is part of PwC's Advisory services, but
these are NOT consulting positions (except for data integrators; that is more
consultanty -- somewhat similar to "forward deployed engineer" positions you
find elsewhere).

Ideally, you will have experience in building scalable web applications and/or
data analytics solutions. You should have experience with some (not all) of
our tech stack:

    
    
      - Python, Java, Javascript, SQL
      - Kafka, Spark, Google BigQuery, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, MySQL
      - Ansible, Google Cloud Platform
      - Information security topics, log aggregators (e.g., fluentd, logstash), data analytics
    

You must be comfortable with:

    
    
      - linux shell
      - cloud infrastructure
      - git
    

Email me at kevin dot schumacher at pwc.com if you are interested in
discussing any of these roles (please put "HN" in the subject - no recruiters,
please).

------
mmaunder
Wordfence | Remote, anywhere globally | Full-Time

We are a small, profitable cybersecurity business. We make the most popular
security plugin for WordPress in the World. We are involved in various other
fun security products.

We're looking for a talented, highly motivated and experienced PHP developer.
Experience with LAMP required. Infosec experience highly desirable. We're
looking for someone who is passionate about security and helping protect
websites. Excellent english communications skills are a requirement.

We are a small, highly effective team that uses tools like Fogbugz and Slack.
We have a relaxed culture and sense of humor. We provide excellent benefits to
our full-time team members including 401K, awesome healthcare, dental and
more.

You can find out more about Wordfence at
[http://www.wordfence.com/](http://www.wordfence.com/)

If you have any questions you can post them as a reply here and I'll answer
them. If you'd like to chat privately, email me at mark@wordfence.com (no
recruiters please)

To apply for the position, please visit our Workable page and fill out the
application: [http://wordfence.workable.com/](http://wordfence.workable.com/)

------
theuri
Guide Financial | San Francisco, CA | Head of Engineering (Ruby on Rails) |
Full-Time, On-site | www.guidefinancial.com

At our mission is to use technology (artificial intelligence and applied
behavioral finance) to enable millions of middle-class families to increase
their savings rates, make better financial decisions and achieve retirement
security.

The Head of Engineering is a critical position for us (our third full-time
hire), and will impact all aspects of our company. You'll be hiring, mentoring
and managing a team, as well as managing our tech roadmap and spending a small
part of your time as an individual contributor. Ruby on Rails expertise is a
requirement, as is prior experience managing a team.

We've recently joined John Hancock USA as part of their long term innovation
plan. We seek to combine the best of a startup - small team, great technology,
lots of fun and a fantastic culture - with the benefits of an industry leading
firm - including very competitive benefits/comp and the ability to see our
technology deployed rapidly across millions of households worldwide.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at info@guidefinancial.com with a
brief note about yourself, why you think you'd be a good fit and a resume.

------
dotBen
Uber | [http://people.uber.com](http://people.uber.com) | Seattle (& San
Francisco) | Visa OK* On-site

Uber is opening a new engineering/product/design office in Seattle and we're
hiring across those disciplines, plus data science and product marketing.

A number of our new projects that have not been started or announced yet will
be built up there, so this is a unique opportunity to work on something
totally new with plenty of whitespace to define.

You can find out more about what its like to work at Uber and the hard
problems we are solving @ [http://people.uber.com](http://people.uber.com).

We also are of course hiring across the board here in San Francisco too. Check
out:

\- Seattle -
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&location=Seattle,%2...](https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&location=Seattle,%20WA)

\- San Francisco -
[https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&team=Engineering&lo...](https://www.uber.com/jobs/list?keywords=&team=Engineering&location=San%20Francisco,%20CA)

If you want to apply directly or have any questions plz email me: benm [at]
uber. As you can see from my profile, I'm not a recruiter I run a team that
works on these projects.

* = Visa's ok but at this point next available new H1B date is April 2016 for work beginning Oct 2016 so probably more feasible for existing H1B holders, E2 (Australian) etc.

~~~
canttestthis
Are you hiring recent grads as well? (CS grads with <1 year of experience)

------
kaolinite
Boomkat.com | Senior Ruby on Rails Contractor | Manchester, UK | REMOTE and
ONSITE | 2 - 6 months

We're an online music retailer selling vinyl, tapes, CDs, downloads and
merchandise. We're currently rebuilding our site to use Spree (so Spree
experience preferred although not required) and we need an extra developer as
soon as possible. You will need to be experienced building systems with
complex business logic (there's a surprising amount) and working with
integrating third party protocols, APIs and file formats[1].

We test heavily using Rspec and Cucumber. We're using the AWS stack (EB, S3,
etc) and whilst knowledge of these would be beneficial it's by no means a
requirement. Postgres and CoffeeScript experience would be nice too. Lots of
Rails experience is the main thing.

If you're interested, please email bang@boomkat.com for more information or to
apply. If applying, please include your CV / Github / links to any projects
you're proud of / etc, as well as your availability and your day rate.

[1] Example of this is DDEX:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Data_Exchange](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Data_Exchange)

------
jyrani
Cotap Inc -- San Francisco, CA

We use desks, computers, and email to get things done at work, but 75% of the
world doesn’t. Most people work outside offices, and they rely on outdated
tools like SMS trees and walkie-talkies. Cotap brings them a better
communication experience and a better working day.

We are about 2 years old on our Series B round of funding. Currently we are 37
employees and looking to add to our engineering team.

We are looking for:

Senior Front End Engineer-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cotap/jobs/563#.Vb-1pRNViko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cotap/jobs/563#.Vb-1pRNViko)

Senior iOS Engineer-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cotap/jobs/417#.Vb-3OxNViko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cotap/jobs/417#.Vb-3OxNViko)

Senior Android Engineer-
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cotap/jobs/2304#.Vb-3ThNViko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cotap/jobs/2304#.Vb-3ThNViko)

Please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.cotap.com/jobs/](https://www.cotap.com/jobs/) or email your
resume to: jessica@cotap.com!

~~~
tiny_b
Are these onsite only, or is remote considered?

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time

[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most technologically advanced indoor bike.

A recent news segment with our CEO talking about Peloton & the SoulCycle IPO:
[http://bloom.bg/1fPYYTi](http://bloom.bg/1fPYYTi)

We are actively looking for:

* Software Engineer (Python) - [http://jobvite.com/m?35W0vhwi](http://jobvite.com/m?35W0vhwi)

* iOS Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3rV0vhwD](http://jobvite.com/m?3rV0vhwD)

* Senior Android Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3oX0vhwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3oX0vhwC)

* Data Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3RX0vhw5](http://jobvite.com/m?3RX0vhw5)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [http://jobvite.com/m?3RX0vhw5](http://jobvite.com/m?3RX0vhw5)

* Video Streaming Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3RY0vhw6](http://jobvite.com/m?3RY0vhw6)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/jobs](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/jobs) or just
shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
nchaouch
DOCUSIGN | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Development Engineer in Test | Full
Time | Onsite

DocuSign is the Electronic Transaction & Signature Management leader and
global standard for signing anything, anytime, anywhere, on any device. We
have enabled over 48 million users to DocuSign more than 209 million documents
in 188 countries and 43 languages around the world, while adding 60,000 new
users every day. "DocuSign" is well on its way to becoming a verb and a
household name.

To further our momentum, we're looking for Software Development Engineer in
Test to join our high performance team in our journey to help everyone do
business faster – and better.

In this role, you will be an essential contributor on projects that are key to
the company's success. You will be responsible for ensuring quality of the
services and APIs at DocuSign while working with extremely passionate people,
who care about their customers and want to deliver solutions that improve
customer productivity for complex workflows. The right candidate knows how to
work in a fast-paced agile environment cares about their decisions and brings
an aptitude to learn and share.

Skills

5+ yrs industry experience within a software organization 3+ yrs experience
automating tests Write test plans and test cases for assigned features
Excellent communication skills Ability to program in an industry standard
scripting language (Ruby, JavaScript, Python, etc.) Familiarity with testing
on web and SAAS applications Knowledge of how to communicate quality metrics
during a release cycle

[http://grnh.se/cabh7o](http://grnh.se/cabh7o)

------
ledlauzis
REMOTE | WordPress Developer & Theme Support Specialist

Colorlib is a small distributed team specialized in WordPress theme
development. Currently it has become among the largest WordPress related
resources and we are looking for developers to help us grow.

For more information about these positions you can read on our website:
[https://colorlib.com/wp/jobs/](https://colorlib.com/wp/jobs/)

------
Quovo_Will
Quovo | NYC, NY | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Quovo is a FinTech startup that helps investment advisors, financial
institutions, and everyday investors manage their money more effectively. Our
platform aggregates and delivers robust data for millions of accounts from
thousands of financial institutions, and our analytics engine generates
insights to help financial advisors and their clients.

We're hiring:

Data Miner/WebCrawler - We use Python for all of our crawlers. It helps to
have a strong understanding of HTTP, webservers, DOM parsing, XPath/CSS
selectors, HTML, JavaScript, Chrome dev tools. Familiarity with SQL a plus.

Front-End Developer - Our front-end stack primarily uses Angular and a little
React on the side. We also use D3 to chart a variety of performance analytics.

About us: We’re VC-funded, located in the heart of Manhattan, and offer
competitive salary and benefits, including stock options, free health
insurance, and continuing education reimbursement (plus lots of free food!).

Email info@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
we'll take it from there. For more details:
[https://www.quovo.com/splash/jobs.php](https://www.quovo.com/splash/jobs.php)

------
zbear
Timeline.com | San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Timeline provides deep context to relevant current affairs. When we released
our first application – Timeline - News in Context – on January 15, 2015, it
was immediately featured by the App Store Editors and then re-featured at the
beginning of February as the best app of the month of January. They loved us
so much that Timeline is now featured on iPhones in many Apple Stores
worldwide.

Timeline team members work in a comfortable and results-oriented environment
that comes with a great deal of autonomy, competitive compensation, and
generous benefits. Equally important, people here believe deeply in what
they're doing. Timeline is driven by a passion for a big idea. The world
deserves better information. In one word, they deserve more context. Join us
today.

Opportunities:

\- Backend Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/a57jbd](http://grnh.se/a57jbd)

\- Frontend Engineer (JS, Angular) -
[http://grnh.se/328dax](http://grnh.se/328dax)

\- Design Lead - [http://grnh.se/daou7r](http://grnh.se/daou7r)

------
jmorales
MongoDB, Inc | NYC, New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

The MongoDB Cloud management service, Cloud Manager, is a cloud-based web
application for deploying, monitoring, and backing up MongoDB deployments of
any size and configuration. Ops Manager is the enterprise counterpart to Cloud
Manager, designed for our largest enterprise customers to run in their own
datacenter. Cloud Manager currently monitors tens of thousands of MongoDB
nodes and backs up multiple petabytes of data. On a typical day, Cloud Manager
processes over a billion metrics and replicates tens of billions of backup
operations.

* Cloud Services Engineer

We are looking for a server-side engineer to join us in building the best
database management system for the leading next-generation database server.

Responsibilities

    
    
      * Be a self-starter with a passion for technology and a burning desire to constantly improve yourself, the product, and the codebase
      * Design, implement, and test features for Cloud Manager and Ops Manager
      * Work in an agile team environment with a fast release cycle
    

Requirements

    
    
      * Experience with multi-threaded applications, concurrency and distributed systems.
      * Expertise in one compiled programming language (preferably Java, C++, or C#), and interest in learning Java
      * Experience with MongoDB is a big plus 
    

Additional details available at link below, but feel free to contact me at [hn
handle]@mongodb.com, too. I've now been at MongoDB longer than with any other
company and love talking about why.

[http://grnh.se/r7kmu4](http://grnh.se/r7kmu4)

------
sinchronized
Krypton (early stage startup) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

www.kryptoncloud.com

We are building a SaaS analytics and monitoring platform in the industrial IoT
space. We are helping our customers better capture energy from the sun and the
wind, deliver safe water and produce life-saving medicines. We ingest billions
of data points across millions of sensors to help maintenance and operations
teams monitor, correlate and see asset-related data in higher fidelity and
with more clarity.

We are venture-backed from some of the best names in early stage capital. We
provide free healthcare, relocation and other benefits.

Opportunities in our team:

Platform - Ingest high volume sensor data at scale and analyze them. Scala,
Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Streaming, AWS etc

Frontend - We have a lot of interesting data visualization challenges.
Javascript, D3, websockets and familiarity with frameworks such as React or
Angular.

We are also interested in strong generalists in software engineering and
engineers with a machine learning background.

This is primarily ONSITE opportunity. We can help with relocation(US only) and
VISA. Open to considering REMOTE for the right person with occasional onsite
visit.

Email me (co-founder): arun@kryptoncloud.com You are welcome to drop by and
say hello at our office in SoMa anytime!

------
ScotterC
TeachersPayTeachers (TpT) -
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com) @ New
York, NY

# Tech Lead # Systems Engineer # Internal Automation Lead # Tech Lead - Search
# Software Engineer - Data Engineering # General Software Engineer

We're building out a new engineering team at an established startup in Ed-
Tech. First, a little bit of who we are:

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
buy, sell, and share original educational materials. Our community of over 3
million active teachers connects and shares knowledge on the site every day,
and has generated over $100 million in sales of some of the best, original,
most creative classroom resources.

Where you come in: although the company has a lot of users and strong
reputation, only now are we building out our NYC engineering team to build out
TpT's future. We're looking to build a tech dream team that'll be our core.
This a green field opportunity to set the engineering culture and how we
organize ourselves going forward while maintaining an app at high traffic and
still growing!

We're putting together a 'dream team' so to speak of engineers who will be the
core of our NYC team. The site is a monolithic architecture of PHP/MySQL/NGINX
and we're breaking it down into SOA.

Position postings:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

or shoot me an email scott at teacherspayteachers.com

PHP, MySQL, NGINX, Sphinx

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend, backend, full stack, iOS, Android, devops, and data
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends and work hard to enable folks to do their best work. Processes
are light and trust is high. At 35 engineers we're not so big where you can't
know everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and
you don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not
having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every
other Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better
engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and will help us keep our
standards high. You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
jlisam13
Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan origination and investing
platform that enables any brand to lend to its customers and any accredited
investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios.

Insikt was born out of our realization that banks will not be the lenders of
tomorrow – brands will. Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and
regulation, are no longer in the business of taking risk and making loans and
cannot be relied on to deliver credit access and opportunity to the masses.
Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will be media companies, retailers and prominent
brands that have deep relationships with their customers and want to step in
to help their customers get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need
scoring, servicing, technology and capital — all of which are expensive and
difficult to build. So, why build it if you don’t have to? This is the future
of lending. Any brand or company can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a
Service” (LaaS) to power this transformation.

We are bringing together the best and brightest to solve real problems in the
financial industry. We are looking for diverse talent across many different
domains including designers, front end and back end development, product
management, analytics and data science, credit, operations, and capital
markets.We want passionate, fun-loving people who can contribute positively to
our company and our culture. Let us know if this sounds like you.

[http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies: front-end: angular, react back-end: java(finagle), node, groovy,
postgres we run on AWS and we use chef for deployment. Contact me:
jlisam@insikt.com with the subject "HN"

~~~
totalrobe
Location? Remote?

~~~
jlisam13
San Francisco, Los Angeles and Austin. No remote unfortunately.

------
lsemel
Lead Software Engineer

Muck Rack ([http://muckrack.com](http://muckrack.com)) is looking for a
talented individual to join our fast-growing tech startup in New York. Our
mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers more successful. Muck
Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and contact the most
relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their stories perform.

ABOUT THE POSITION You’ll be working alongside the CTO and engineering team,
and with product managers and designers, to execute major technical projects
on Muck Rack, lead the building of new features, and help shape our
engineering culture and processes.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, SASS, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible.

This is a full time job based in our headquarters in SoHo, with a flexible
work-at-home policy. More info and how to apply:
[http://sawhorsemedia.com/jobs/lead-software-
engineer.html](http://sawhorsemedia.com/jobs/lead-software-engineer.html)

\---

ElasticSearch Expert

We're also looking for an Elasticsearch expert to help with some immediate,
high-priority issues as well as long-term projects including improving search
queries, improving relevancy, solving glitches we've encountered, and help
improve our search interface. Ideally you have deep experience with
Elasticsearch, with experience building vertical search engines, solved
scaling and relevancy issues, setting up monitoring tools, and can architect
and code good search experiences. Email us at jobs@sawhorsemedia.com

------
Fergi
PipelineDB (YC W14) | Jr. Systems Engineer and Sr. Frontend Engineer | San
Francisco - ONSITE only | Full time | jobs@pipelinedb.com

We're on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in which
information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL queries
continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required. This
inherently involves solving a lot of big problems, many of which are novel.
We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and freedom of
choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top talent in
a low distraction, streamlined work environment. Our small team has
backgrounds from Berkeley, MIT, Facebook, Locu and AdRoll, and we're all doing
exactly what we want to be doing: building a groundbreaking new product out of
thin air. As an early stage engineer you'll ultimately own a very large part
of the product. Which part of the product you take charge of depends on where
your interests are, but there are several different potential areas of focus.
You'll be entrusted to make sound architectural decisions as well as implement
your vision effectively. We are well funded by top investors including SV
Angel, Susa Ventures, Data Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more. If you’ve been
waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume and a quick
blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com.

Benefits: * Full medical/dental/vision insurance * No set work hours--work
when you feel smart * Choose your own setup * No vacation policy other than
that it is strongly encouraged * Large equity ownership

------
giaour
Amazon Web Services - Seattle, WA | Onsite

The AWS Developer Resources team is searching for PHP experts to help make
using AWS seamless and natural for PHP developers. This is an opportunity to
influence PHP developers around the world through SDKs, tools, and more..

If you are:

\- Passionate about PHP API design,

\- Thrive in a startup-like environment,

\- Strive to get it right the first time, and

\- Aim to improve your work with each release, Then we want to talk to you.

In this role, you will be the voice of AWS in the PHP community. You will
design and implement APIs and features to enable PHP developers to harness the
power of AWS cloud computing. You will build sample applications that
demonstrate best practices for using Amazon Web Services. You will have strong
web development skills and be interested in releasing open source software.
Experience contributing to open source PHP frameworks a plus.

Join the Developer Resources team and help bring the power of AWS cloud
computing to the PHP community!

Full description at [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/293512/software-development-
engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/293512/software-development-engineer-aws-
developer-resources)

Send your resume directly to jonathan[at]jeskew[dot]net for expedited review.

~~~
atopuzov
I'll just leave this here:
[http://www.minyanville.com/sectors/technology/articles/AMZN-...](http://www.minyanville.com/sectors/technology/articles/AMZN-
AAPL-WMT-GOOG-MSFT-Amazon/10/10/2013/id/52177)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Seattle/comments/3ce0s8/dear_amazon_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Seattle/comments/3ce0s8/dear_amazon_interns_some_advice_from_an_old_man/)

~~~
giaour
I'd be happy to discuss those articles with any concerned applicants.

------
tomhallett
San Francisco, ONSITE. Visa and relocation welcome. Senior Ruby on Rails
Engineer with a focus on the frontend

We are building the next-generation video network. We help Publishers, Content
Creators and Advertisers generate more online video revenue through
sophisticated technology and a unique view of how our world is changing. Our
video products are embedded on our partners’ websites -- as their traffic
spikes, so does ours.

Our team / architecture / process: We are a team of 5 engineers and are
looking for our 6th team member. We have a microservice architecture built on
top of Rails and hosted on AWS. We release code in a continuous fashion, on a
daily basis. We have a “Show and Tell” each Friday where developers demo to
the entire company the products they built/shipped

You: We are looking for a full stack Ruby on Rails developer with solid front-
end (Javascript) experience. You don’t need to be a CSS guru, but someone who
enjoys writing modular javascript applications is helpful.

Your impact at Tout: We have a pretty flat hierarchy and culture - so your
input will be valued (and expected) from day one. Our products are viewed by
millions of people each month, so every feature you build will have a
significant reach.

Etc: Catered breakfast daily; lunch on Fridays. Office is dog friendly. Usual
perks: medical, dental, etc

Buzz-word bingo: Rails, Sass, Haml, React.js, Backbone.js, Semantic UI,
Microservices, Mysql, Redis, Resque, Mongo, Rspec, Capybara, Jasmine, and
Partial Rollouts

If this sounds like you, feel free to reach out:

Tom Hallett, Director of Engineering, tom@tout.com, github.com/tommyh

------
khaylindris
The Climate Corporation | San Francisco, CA OR Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Senior Software Engineer - Data Analytics

===== The Official Text =====

The Data Analytics team at the Climate Corporation architects and develops
analytics platforms and capabilities that enable the company to build, market
and sell products that have maximum impact for farmers. Our team designs and
implements the data and reporting infrastructure required for consistent,
reliable and frequent measurement of company-wide and team-specific progress
against key performance metrics. We use that infrastructure to perform data
analysis to answer operational and strategic questions, driving that analysis
into product, sales and support teams with clarity and regularity to ensure
that major decisions are informed by data.

===== Moi et Toi =====

I'm one of the junior engineer on the team (one year out of App Academy).
Polyglots encouraged (I've written Java, Python, JS, Clojure and Ruby so far!)
though deep JVM knowledge is pretty much a must (at least a few years would be
nice)! Also should not be opposed to mentoring yours truly and the other
characters that comprise team.

Email me at yeehing.tong@climate.com

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT59VfwM&cs=9vCbVfwX&page=Job%20Description&j=o9jr1fwE)

Also - INTERNS - look at the posting earlier from my co-worker
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996620)
!

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse is helping companies get better at recruiting. Founded in 2012, we
have grown to more than 100 employees and have more than 600 customers, some
of which are the best known tech brands in industry. Our customers love
Greenhouse: [http://bit.ly/1IOuB6U](http://bit.ly/1IOuB6U)

In December 2014 we raised a $13.6M Series B and we've devoted this year to
scaling our business, driving product innovation, and growing market share.

Engineering has been, and will continue to be, a huge part of Greenhouse's
early success. This team releases features multiple times per week and
empowers engineers to have a direct impact on our business. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

Full Stack Software Engineers: you'll own entire features and work with
Javascript, Angular and Ruby on Rails

Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp,
Kali and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod

Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure: you'll primarily work on
Greenhouse's architecture, building out our inhouse PaaS on top of AWS and
engineering micro-services using Ruby

Solutions Engineer: 70% of your work will be contributing production code to
build APIs and Webhooks. 30% of your time will be spent working directly with
our customers and partners

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)

------
eric_k
Westport, CT | Mitchells Family of Stores | Full time | ONSITE

We're looking for an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer to join
our small development team at the Mitchells Family of Stores, a family-owned
luxury retailer based in Westport, CT.

Mitchells is an intimate, very successful family-owned and -oriented company
with legendary customer service and annual sales in excess of $150 million.
Our suite of internal and customer-facing web applications aren't merely an
online store, but a way providing our amazing sales associates with tools to
better assist their clients while extending the Mitchells philosophy and
ideals to the online realm.

Ideally, you'll have experience in recent versions of Ruby on Rails and
testing with RSpec. Experience with the Spree eCommerce framework, Heroku,
Amazon S3, Google Analytics, and Solr is a huge plus. Local candidates only,
please, as it's important to us to have people who can work in-house.

If you're interested or would like to hear more, just drop me an email at
erick@mitchells.com.

To learn more about Mitchells, visit [http://mitchells.com/about-
us](http://mitchells.com/about-us)

------
susurrus
NPR | Boston | Full-Time | Local Only

Systems Administrator

We are looking for a talented and knowledgeable Linux System Administrator
with DevOps experience: someone skilled in and passionate about Linux, server,
network and storage infrastructure as well as automation. We are looking for a
person who learns fast and can figure things out independently—can show us a
better way of managing, monitoring and continuously deploying complex systems
to the web.

We run a highly reliable and scalable Linux-based private infrastructure with
a virtualized fleet of servers deployed to multiple geo-locations. We are
passionate users of and contributors to the open-source software. Current
application stack includes: Java, PHP and Node.js software talking to MySQL
and ElasticSearch, as well as: various document databases and key/value
stores.

Senior Application Developer

Experience developing database-driven web sites and applications

Experience with either coding custom Drupal modules or Nodejs apps

Experience with RESTful APIs

Intermediate PHP Skills

3+ years familiarity with HTML, CSS, and client-side Javascript

Proficiency with both SQL (mySQL) and NoSQL

Experience with Git

Comfort on the command line, wherever it resides

Desire to learn from and contribute to team’s development practices and
patterns

Passion for learning new technologies

Comfortable in an agile environment

Contact: kfleisch@npr.org

------
j21
Hutility Integrated Techsystems - [https://hutility.com](https://hutility.com)
| Software Developer | Mississauga, Ontario, Canada - ONSITE | Full-time

Who We Are:

Hutility specializes in the development, customization and integration of
enterprise software. The majority of our work is developing software for
accounting systems, which is admittedly not a sexy field, but no day is ever
boring. Once you get up to speed, at any one time you'll be juggling multiple
custom client projects as well as adding features and funcionality to our web
products. We do both web and desktop software, integrating with accounting
systems (ie. Sage 300 ERP) and various web APIs (ie. Shopify, Amazon MWS,
etc.) so in that way it's never boring :) We are not a startup, but still a
small company, so we move quickly and you'll be helping build lots of software
from scratch.

Our Stack:

\- Web: Linux, Nginx, uwsgi, Python, Flask, MySQL, jQuery, Bootstrap

\- Desktop: Windows, SQL Server, .NET, C#, VB6

Looking For:

We're looking for an adaptable, quick learner, who can handle concurrent
projects involving different technologies (different APIs, languages, OS'es
even!)

Give us a shout at contact@hutility.com and tell us a bit about yourself!

------
ixtli
Rising Tide Games | Madison Avenue, New York, New York | On Site | Full Time

We make social casino games on ios/android and in the browser using WebGL.
We're a relatively small team (~10 developers) across a range of projects and
disciplines and we're looking to hire engineers with any combination of the
following skills:

    
    
      - C#
      - Unity
      - Java8
      - Build system engineering (aws/linux/jenkins/etc.)
      - redis
      - postgresql
      - Objective-C
      - iOS
      - c++11/14
      - javascript (preferably ES6) in large projects
      - emberjs / node / etc. 
      - python27+
    

If you have any combination of the above and a familiarity with source control
(SVN/Git/Mercurial) email me at chris dot galardi at risingtidegames.com and
put HN in the title =) We're a lot of fun to work with, especially if you've
got an interest in any genre of video games.

( N.B.: While [http://risingtidegames.com/](http://risingtidegames.com/) is
us, the careers section doesn't quite cover all of the technical positions
we're looking to hire for so if in doubt, send me an email =D )

------
qooleot
IVC | Full Time | Raleigh, NC

We are looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer at IVC. This position
focuses on application development for SaaS projects, such as an analytics
platform for salary and compensation planning used by 600+ Fortune 500 sized
customers. If you are interested in an opportunity to make a significant
impact at a growing software consulting firm, we would love to speak with you!

Key Responsibilities \- Full-stack application development for service-based
architecture, mobile and responsive apps, visual analytics, and general web
development \- Focus on front-end engineering of highly performant and rich
interfaces, as well as integration with backend APIs in coordination with UX
and design team \- Develops database-oriented systems through the design of
ETL processes, schemas, and coordinate with data scientists for analytics app
designs.

Preferences to: \- Strong design and coding skills with Javascript (both
front-end and Node.js), Python, and Java \- Experience with responsive design,
offline or mobile-first development, and large-scale MVC/MVVC apps are key \-
Technical expertise using SQL \- Experience with distributed/schemaless
systems like Redis, Apache Spark (on hadoop), and InfluxDB (time series
database) \- Framework exposure in the following systems: EmberJS, Sencha,
jQuery, d3, and Highcharts

IVC is a custom Enterprise Application Software (EAS) development company
specializing in database-backed web applications. We develop full-stack
products in a variety of industries. Our company thrives within an agile work
environment. We are looking for results oriented individuals with a strong
desire to grow during this time of rapid expansion.

Send resume to taras@ivc.com

------
milspec
This is Melbourne/Indialantic Florida, Austin and San Antonio Texas, Maryland,
Virginia, Greer South Carolina, Fayetteville North Carolina, Huntsville
Alabama, Cambridge (near Boston) Massachusetts, Seattle Washington, and more.

Note that a few of those locations combine low housing costs, lack of an
income tax, super-short commutes, and very little traffic. It can be a shock
compared to what you may be used to.

This is ONSITE. We hire at all levels, including INTERNS. We can only hire US
citizens due to government requirements. Our background check includes a
polygraph.

We do lots of reverse engineering, vulnerability research, custom in-house
emulation (with JIT and/or hypervisor), constraint solvers, and static
analysis of both source and binary code. We work with numerous OSes and
processor types. You could write the tools (emulator, JIT, hypervisor,
debugger, static analysis, etc.) or you could make use of them to find
vulnerabilities. An understanding of compilers is often helpful.

You can run Linux. We don't expect overtime, but we'll pay you for it if you
want to do it. Most locations have extreme flex-time and offices with solid
walls.

If you happen to be at DEF-CON 23 in Las Vegas (August 6-9) you can catch us
there.

Extra keywords: assembly assembler IDA Pro MIPS x86 x64 ppc PowerPC ARM ROP
security VMX decompiler kernel driver embedded C99 buffer overflow opcode ASLR
NX SMEP SMAP MPX 8051 MSP430 AVR32 MCU TOP SECRET TS/SCI SSBI classified
clearance cleared formal verification sandbox fuzzer fuzzing crashes

[http://advancedsecuritylabs.com/](http://advancedsecuritylabs.com/)

~~~
TACIXAT
What's with the weird shell company recruiting page?

~~~
milspec
We wanted our own site because the parent company's branding was extra-uncool
and they wouldn't change it for us, but they wouldn't let us use their name
without controlling the branding. This was the compromise. Aside from a few
issues like that, we are pretty distinct from the rest of the company. We have
our own culture (unusually lively for a defense contractor, almost start-up-
like) and we like to show it.

------
EllieDamelio
LTG Exam Prep Platform - [http://prep4gmat.com/](http://prep4gmat.com/) &
[http://prep4sat.com](http://prep4sat.com) \- Boston & Tel Aviv

We're currently hiring for 3 roles:

1) Product Manager - Boston

We are seeking a Product Manager in Boston to lead a team responsible for
marketing, design and content. This person will lead product roadmaps, specify
new features for our current products, and lead the launch of new products to
the market.

2) Android Team Leader - Tel Aviv

3) Mobile Team Leader (iOS and Android) - Tel Aviv

We're also looking for creative iPhone and Android mobile application
developers who can push the limits! We're looking for people who are as
passionate as we are about mobile apps for iOS and Android platforms and can
prove it with a seriously badass portfolios. You will be involved in every
step of the development process, working closely with the CTO and other
developers. You will create new apps as well as contribute to our existing
portfolio of mobile apps, helping to improve them and ensure they continue to
function flawlessly across new iOS and Android releases.

To apply, send your resume to jobs@ltgexam.com

------
fromAtoB_Jule
FromAtoB GmbH ⎮ [http://www.fromatob.com](http://www.fromatob.com) ⎮ Full Time
⎮ Aachen, Germany

FromAtoB is hiring mobile app and Ruby on Rails developer.

We compare and combine all means of transportation to find the cheapest and
fastest way to get from point A to B.

Mobile app developer:

We want to develop our first fromAtoB application at the highest level, both
graphically and technically. We are looking for someone who is in charge of
the product. You’ll lead and build our mobile team.

We're looking for developers with: \- at least 5 years of experience in
developing mobile applications on android \- solid track record including at
least 3 outstanding mobile apps (that you can show) \- in-depth knowledge of
android \- both iOS and Android is a plus

Ruby on Rails Developer:

We're looking for developers with: \- Experience in programming web
applications including Ruby on Rails \- Insist on outstanding quality and the
will to produce simple solutions to complex problems. \- Strong understanding
of the importance of readable and maintainable code \- Skills with Git \- who
are born team-players

Please apply via
[https://fromatob.workable.com](https://fromatob.workable.com)

------
hungerhack
Feeding Forward SF, CA (ONSITE)

Feeding Forward is looking for people who are hungry. People who are
unstoppable and unreasonable. People who refuse to leave life just as it is
and who want more! People who know that if change is going to happen in this
world, it’s up to them.

Do you believe hunger is the world’s dumbest problem? Do you want to be the
one helping to solve it? If so, we invite you to apply to join our Bay Area
team.

Currently recruiting to fill the following positions: \- Experienced Software
Engineers (iOS, Android, full-stack, etc.) \- Recipient Agency Outreach Lead
\- Experienced Grant Writer \- Content Curator (HUGE bonus if you’re witty and
upbeat) \- Experienced Graphic Designer (UI/UX) \- Social Media Marketing Lead
\- Business Development Lead \- Sustainability Lead (includes R&D)

To apply, send us a resume, brief description (less than 2 paragraphs) of why
you’re awesome (bonus points for humor and/or creativity), why you want to
work with Feeding Forward, what you want to accomplish, and your availability
to apply@feedingforward.com by 8/15\. Please note these internships are based
in SF and are unpaid at the immediate time, with possibility for hire after 60
days.

~~~
purpleparakeet
Please don't be a dick and pay your interns. Living in SF is ridiculously
expensive.

~~~
bernardom
It's also really hard to have unpaid internships legally:
[http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf](http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf)

------
JJMalina
ChatID (NYC, Austin, San Francisco) [http://chatid.com](http://chatid.com)

ChatID is a quickly growing platform for brands and consumers to directly
communicate via chat across any website and on any device. Our chat product is
live for partnered brands on Walmart.com, Sears.com and Newegg.com

Our current engineering openings:

* Dev Ops Engineer

* Product Designer

* Senior Integration Engineer

* Automation & QA Engineer

All of our openings and their job descriptions can be found here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3dx3vhw4](http://jobvite.com/m?3dx3vhw4)

About the company:

\- We're 40+ people based in NYC, Austin and San Francisco

\- Our chat services are written in Lua and powered by Prosody
[[https://prosody.im/](https://prosody.im/)] an open source XMPP server
maintained by two of our cofounders, one of which is a member of the XMPP
council

Technologies we use:

\- CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Angular.js, Flux and React, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, RabbitMQ, Apache Spark, Cloudera
Impala

\- Lua, OpenResty/NGINX, Prosody

Sound interesting? Apply at
[http://jobvite.com/m?3dx3vhw4](http://jobvite.com/m?3dx3vhw4) or send us an
email at careers@chatid.com

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer,

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed startup that builds a hyper-fast big data analytics visualization
platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory
bandwidth of GPUs. We literally can run SQL queries orders of magnitude faster
than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we easily visualize
the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines. We’re looking
for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a major
plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Needs to have good design sense
and significant data visualization background. Knowledge of WebWorkers and
WebSockets a plus.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($100K-$130K / 0.5-1%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
aheifets
Atomwise (YC W15) | San Francisco | Full time, ONSITE | Deep Learning,
Computational Chemistry

Atomwise uses deep neural networks to help discover new medicines. Our
customers are top researchers at institutions such as Merck and the Dana
Farber Cancer Institute (see
[http://www.atomwise.com/clients/](http://www.atomwise.com/clients/)). We're
backed by science-heavy VCs, including Data Collective, Khosla Ventures, and
DFJ. Our work tackles some of the biggest problems of our time: cancer,
multiple sclerosis, malaria, ebola, and antibiotics for drug-resistant bugs.
We’ve already shown that modern machine learning can set a new bar for
predictive accuracy in structure-based drug design, and we want your help in
pushing that accuracy even further.

We’re looking both for people with machine learning expertise, and for people
with computational biology/chemistry expertise. If you’ve got both, all the
better! Please see our full job descriptions here:
[http://www.atomwise.com/careers/](http://www.atomwise.com/careers/)

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS [http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com) // full
time // Munich

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse SCADA and
Package Drone. If you would like to be part of that, then please apply!

The ideal candidate is: •Easy to work with •Has already some experience with
Java •Willing to learn •Not confused if (s)he has to edit an XML file, write
some JavaScript or throw together some SQL statements

Not required, but you would stand out if you:

•already worked with SCADA systems •implemented (common industrial) protocols,
like IEC 60870-5-014, OPC UA, ... •worked with Eclipse based projects like
EMF, SWT, etc. •contributed to open source projects •have instead of Java,
experience in .NET, especially in building/packaging software (NuGet)
•speaks/writes good German

Apply:

send your resume to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

Info:

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

------
untitledwiz
Teradata Labs | local in Boston, MA or remote within US timezone; local in
Warsaw, Poland | H1B transfer OK

Our group within Teradata Labs (Teradata Center for Hadoop) is an active
contributor to the SQL on Hadoop open source project PrestoDB. We're looking
for senior software engineers to join us in bringing PrestoDB to the
enterprise!

Here is our technology stack:

\- Presto is entirely written in Java 8

\- Administrative and infrastructure support tools are written in Python

\- We use Git for source control

\- We are big believers in continuous integration so we run builds and tests
continuously on Jenkins

\- We use Chef, Vagrant, Docker and Cobbler for automated installation and
environment provisioning

\- We work with various distributions of Hadoop

As a Senior Engineer you’ll be responsible for the following:

\- Building new functionality into Presto to increase enterprise adoption

\- “Thinking at Scale” and being a performance conscious engineer

\- Applying strong familiarity with algorithms and complexity analysis,
database systems, and distributed systems concepts

\- Writing unit, integration, and system tests that run in our continuous
integration environment

\- Collaborating with teams members to solve engineering problems

The Teradata Center for Hadoop was established through the acquisition of a
startup (Hadapt) and so the culture and feel of our office is still very much
that of a startup.

E-mail me directly if you're interested :) anton -DOT- petrov -AT- teradata
-DOT- com

~~~
lambdafunc
regarding remote, any chance for east of Poland?

~~~
untitledwiz
For Poland, you have to be local to Warsaw, sorry :(

------
ivankirigin
YesGraph (YC W15) [https://www.yesgraph.com](https://www.yesgraph.com) Full
Time, Redwood City, CA

YesGraph helps companies grow through our social graph analysis API. We’re
hiring for our data team.

It turns out that most of the work in machine learning and data science is
around managing and scaling data. So we’re going to focus on developing this
talent in house: we’ll hire smart full stack engineers and train them to get
better at building data systems at scale. This opportunity to learn and level
up is unparalleled.

There are a few dimensions here:

    
    
      - scaling data infrastructure
      - managing distributed systems
      - manipulating and managing data
      - acquiring, cleaning, and modeling data from 3rd party APIs and crawling
      - applying machine learning algorithms, including some math to know why
      - software engineering and systems design
    

It’s good to have some familiarity with our environment to hit the ground
running. We write code in Python, deploy on Heroku, and use Postgres, Redis,
and AWS data stores. We use the python data and machine learning libraries
like numpy, scipy, pandas, and scikit-learn.

Email me: ivan@yesgraph.com

------
dford87
InfoScout | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

Hiring Android, iOS, Product, Web Frontend, Support

Have you ever wondered who eats Spam? Or how about whether or not those new
flavors of Red Bull actually get more people to buy Red Bull versus just
giving existing Red Bull drinkers more flavors to choose from? Wish you knew
why people pay more for Calvin Klein shirts than Ralph Lauren? And has Best
Buy really turned into Amazon's showroom?

You're not alone. Those brands & retailers wonder about those questions and
thousands more that InfoScout is uniquely positioned to answer. Thanks to more
than 1-million users of our Receipt Hog, Shoparoo, ReceiptBin and Out of Milk
apps, InfoScout captures more information about American's shopping patterns
across all retailers than any other company. We do this by incentivizing app
users to snap pictures of their shopping receipts and answer related surveys
to understand the 'why behind the buy'. Our use of computer vision,
crowdsourcing & big data analytics allow us to extract insights at a scale and
depth never before possible for clients like Procter & Gamble, Anheuser Busch,
Walmart & Visa.

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineers & Engineering Managers | Washington, DC
ONSITE, will help with relocation

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the early members of our engineering
team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to approach
marketing!

We are always finding new ways to: \- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs
while maintaining a fast customer experience \- Identify trending topics among
millions of pieces of content using Elasticsearch and NLP \- Create awesome
visualization tools around complex and highly diverse datasets \- Analyze
everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing strategies

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
frabrunelle
MaidSafe | Troon, Scotland | Full Time | ONSITE

MaidSafe is nearing the initial public release of our decentralised data and
communications platform and require an experienced Systems Architect to assist
with the future direction of the MaidSafe codebase.

Desirable skills and experience

\- Experience working with distributed networks is essential

\- A deep commercial grounding ( 7+ years)

\- A candidate who can demonstrate experience in developing and evaluating
APIs

\- Highly skilled in producing clear and user-focussed documentation

\- Experience mentoring technical teams

\- Be well versed in assisting with planning, roadmap creation and delivery,
as well as providing input into the overall strategic direction of the network

This role represents an amazing opportunity to join a rapidly growing and
multi-cultural company with big ambitions in one of the most beautiful parts
of the UK.

In addition to the salary, the successful candidate will also become part of
our employee benefit trust, an ownership scheme that currently distributes
more than 25% of the company’s shares amongst our small team.

Apply here: [http://jobs.theguardian.com/job/6146105/systems-
architect/](http://jobs.theguardian.com/job/6146105/systems-architect/)

------
claudiac
Lead DevOps Engineer | Clarifai | Deep Learning Technology | ONSITE

Clarifai was founded in 2013 by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image
recognition technology to market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped
us achieve the world’s best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013].
Since then Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

Our technology and position in the field of machine learning has already seen
extraordinary success and recognition with significant impact on the
advancement of technology as a whole and amongst the developer community with
our Developer API. See the press and try the demo.

Clarifai is backed by Google ventures, USV, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital.

We are located in NYC

About the position

You keep the engine humming. In this role you strive for 100% uptime on all
our production systems.

Responsibilities

Ownership of production releases. Identify and resolve production bugs.
Metrics and monitoring: Integrate metrics, logs and alerting to maximize
uptime. Minimize production costs while maximizing performance. Hardware
procurement and builds. Skills

Experience monitoring and scaling production systems. Familiarity with cloud
computing infrastructure (esp. AWS), and devops tools such as ansible and
docker. Testing: understand best practices and familiarity with frameworks,
e.g. Jenkins. Linux system and network administration. Bachelor’s degree or
higher level degree.

Contact: claudia@clarifai.com

------
deathflute
Quantitative trading, hedge fund, New York, NY, ONSITE

I am starting a new quantitative trading group that will systematically trade
global Futures, FX, and Equities. We are research driven and are working on
solving some really tough problems at the intersection of math, statistics,
and computer science. We believe that the combination of a rigorous scientific
approach with solid engineering can expose inefficiencies in the markets.

We are looking for people who are self-motivated, entrepreneurial, love
working with data, and more importantly have the ability to go both broad and
deep into problems.

Please get in touch (hiring.quant.trading AT gmail) if any of these things are
applicable to you:

* You understand or have worked with applied math, statistics, or computer science at an advanced level

* You know mathematical optimization and can write your own convex solver if needed

* You have experience applying machine learning/statistics to noisy data

* You have serious engineering chops and have built large scale high performance systems

* You are fluent in one or more languages (python, c, java, q, R)

* You enjoy working in small groups in a fast paced environment

In additional to really interesting work, we offer tremendous potential for
growth and compensation.

------
jms703
Sr. Security Engineer | Twitter, Inc | San Francisco, CA

The Information Security Org plays a key role within the overall trust and
security program at Twitter. InfoSec partners with teams across the
organization, supporting their ability to make strategic decisions informed by
expert security analysis. We are a team of builders, breakers, and hunters.
Our enterprise security team builds scalable security systems for the
enterprise, monitors and assess risk, and builds security standards to drive a
robust security culture.

As a Sr. Security Engineer at Twitter, you will focus on security for
components of our systems, such as client devices, networking equipment and
server infrastructure, with an emphasis on threats from all sources. You will
be building and automating large-scale systems to harden our core
infrastructure and detect intrusion attempts. Top candidates thrive on
addressing real world problems and like to solve problems with code.

See
[https://about.twitter.com/careers/positions?jvi=oqpn1fwX,Job](https://about.twitter.com/careers/positions?jvi=oqpn1fwX,Job)
for more information.

------
yonasb
StackShare - Lead Engineer (Rails) - San Francisco Bay Area ONSITE

StackShare lets you see all the best software tools and who’s using them.
We’re building LinkedIn for the $150B B2B software industry, starting with dev
tools. Our vision is to fundamentally change the way that everyone discovers
and decides on software for work.

Startups like Instacart, Stack Exchange, and Docker are using our site to
share the software they use and connect with developers. We’re revenue
positive and now backed by 500 Startups as well as some awesome angels
including the creator of the Heroku Add-Ons Marketplace and Airbnb’s 1st
Employee.

Our stack: Ruby/Rails/Postgres/JS/HAML:
[http://stackshare.io/careers#stack](http://stackshare.io/careers#stack)

We’re looking to bring on our 1st full-time engineer. You’ll work alongside
me, the founder/product lead, and two other team members. You’ll influence
every aspect of the product from ideation to execution. You’ll have access to
the latest and greatest tools, many of which aren’t available to the public ;)
Email me at yonas@stackshare.io, I’d love to hear from you!

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 [https://www.nimbl3.com](https://www.nimbl3.com) | Bangkok, Thailand |
Onsite | Provide Visa and work permit

We build web (Ruby on Rails, Node and Go) and mobile applications for startups
of Asia Pacific.

\- Product manager. [https://techmeabroad.com/offers/product-manager-at-
nimbl3](https://techmeabroad.com/offers/product-manager-at-nimbl3)

\- Full stack Ruby on Rails developer. [https://techmeabroad.com/offers/ruby-
on-rails-lead-developer...](https://techmeabroad.com/offers/ruby-on-rails-
lead-developer-at-nimbl3)

\- Android developer [https://techmeabroad.com/offers/mobile-developer-
android-at-...](https://techmeabroad.com/offers/mobile-developer-android-at-
nimbl3)

\- iOS developer [https://techmeabroad.com/offers/mobile-developer-ios-at-
nimb...](https://techmeabroad.com/offers/mobile-developer-ios-at-nimbl3)

Contact us at hello@nimbl3.com with your CV, github account and tell us a bit
of yourself.

------
BinaryResult
Disco Melee | Full Time or Part Time or Freelance | 100% Remote
[http://discomelee.com/](http://discomelee.com/) \-
[http://beta.discomelee.com/](http://beta.discomelee.com/)

Disco Melee was founded by gamers, for gamers, to deal with with the lack of
social features in other gaming-centric sites, and to reinvent the concept of
social streaming. Basically we are "making gaming social again". We're in
closed beta now, but will be opening up very soon!

The frontend is built in Clojurescript and Om, the backend in Clojure on a
PostgreSQL database. While we do require some degree of prior experience with
these technologies, we also greatly value an ability to learn, take ownership,
be proactive, and communicate well with others. For the full posting see
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AZNGw7QaoN7jY8MjwpxcKcTT...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AZNGw7QaoN7jY8MjwpxcKcTTwqjUM7q
--2W3aRM36yI/edit?usp=sharing)

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote, up to 6h time zone difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production, as well as the compile-to-JS language Elm.

I work here because I get to learn about my practice (as well as my failing
grammar skills) every day. I work here because I care about education. I work
here because existing online tools for teaching grammar and writing are
pathetic. Join us as engineer #9, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. A third-party study showed 36% of NoRedInkers improved 2+ grade levels on
their MAP scores! [https://www.noredink.com/about/casestudies/shadow-
ridge](https://www.noredink.com/about/casestudies/shadow-ridge)

------
Max2HQ
Max2 Inc, Makers of Scene - [http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)
\- Full-Time or Intern - ONSITE - New York, NY

Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Machine
Learning Engineer - Data Scientist - UI/UX Designer

Scene is social discovery, interaction and commerce platform for the physical
world around you. You can think of us as Waze for local places. Scene lets you
plan with friends and provides real-time venue activity and live ephemeral
media submitted by our users and merchants, and much more. We are looking for
talented developers with a passion for delivering polished mobile user
experiences and working through complex problems to join our development team
and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive compensation and
benefits including early stage company stock options. Work alongside a young,
dynamic and talented technical team with experienced leadership and have
direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer platform in a real
startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS

    
    
         - Graduating in May 2015 or have graduated from a Master’s or undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields  
         - Strong understanding of MVC or MVVM architecture pattern 
         - Strong knowledge in object-oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving 
         - Proficient with memory management 
         - Ability to be detail-orientated but also design, build and iterate prototypes quickly 
         - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit testing 
         - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated processes and product building.
    

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object | Developer, Designer | Ann Arbor, MI ; Grand Rapids, MI |
ONSITE | Full Time

We are a custom software design and development consultancy. We do a full
range of development from high level design prototypes, down to low level
firmware on embedded devices and everything in between.

Want an idea of the work we do and the technology we work with? Check out our
blog: our blog:
[https://spin.atomicobject.com/](https://spin.atomicobject.com/)

Being an Atom: Atomic doesn't ask that you know a certain language or use a
certain process. But we are looking for a certain kind of person—someone who
embodies our culture and values.

Atoms give a shit about their work, their teammates, and their clients. We
pull together.

Atoms are generalists who enjoy learning and doing new things.

Atoms are great communicators, able to work effectively one-on-one with
clients and users.

Atoms are product developers, working on poly-skilled teams to create the most
valuable product possible with the client's budget.

Interested in applying? Check out our careers page:
[https://atomicobject.com/careers](https://atomicobject.com/careers)

------
loopj
Bugsnag ([https://bugsnag.com](https://bugsnag.com)) • Full Time • SF / Bath
(UK)

Bugsnag is hiring for multiple roles, including for our Lead Operations
Engineer!

We're a polyglot engineering company
([https://github.com/bugsnag](https://github.com/bugsnag)) helping software
teams find and fix every bug.

\- Lead Operations Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/96421958-f597-46e3-b12e-ae2184...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/96421958-f597-46e3-b12e-ae2184bad43f)

\- Support Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/7e84fb89-516c-44a3-b272-a072ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/7e84fb89-516c-44a3-b272-a072ad8295c3)

\- Front End Software Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/e075a4e4-5c19-4900-a762-5cda8a...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/e075a4e4-5c19-4900-a762-5cda8add62dc)

Feel free to fire me an email if you'd like to learn more
(james+hn@bugsnag.com), or apply using the above links.

------
amitkumar01
Glance | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) (Can sponsor H1B) | REMOTE/ON-SITE

== About Us ==

We’re a seed-stage company started by serial entrepreneurs with backgrounds in
mobile and machine learning. We’re backed by prominent investors including
Reid Hoffman, Mike Maples, Greylock and NEA. We’re developing a smarter
alternative to disruptive and spammy push notifications.

== We’re Hiring ==

A Front-end engineer who is passionate about building elegant web products.
You'll be working with a small team building all parts of the Glance website.
We care deeply about visual design and user experience. You should have
experience with full-stack web development, coupled with a strong sense of
design and desire to build the best web product in the world.

* Expert at building JavaScript-heavy Node.js apps.

* Well-versed with modern HTML and CSS.

* Ability to take ownership of all parts of a web project.

* Understand how to optimize browser and Node performance issues.

* Previous experience with AngularJS is desirable.

===

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and making
something people will use daily we would love to talk. Compensation is
competitive, including benefits and equity.

To apply, email your resume (and GitHub/code links if you have) to
jobs@helloglance.com

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, ONSITE, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strengths lie in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (15 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 3 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues as long as you qualify for an EU Blue Card. If you
have a CS degree or at least 5 years of full-time experience, then you
probably qualify. We only allow on-site work, but we'll help you relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

~~~
lucb1e
> Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required

 _/ me clicks link_

... I see ;)

(For the record, I'm not really searching work right now, I'm just looking
around.)

------
jdotjdot
Campus Job (YCW15) - New York, NY (on-site) -
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

Campus Job is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time
jobs, internships, and full-time entry-level jobs for graduating students.
Everyone remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their
first job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big
a recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all
over the country.

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from the last YC batch, and we're
growing our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting
features in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and
making the experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We are
growing quickly, just raised our Series A, and are looking for all types of
roles, including a senior engineering hire:

\- Engineering Lead (significant leadership opportunity)

\- Back-end developer (Python/Django + Full Stack, professional and leadership
experience required)

\- Back-end developer (Python w/ DevOps experience, 2+ years experience)

\- Front-end developer (AngularJS, 2+ years experience)

\- Designer (UX/Graphic/HTML/CSS)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :) Come join us!
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

------
hgh
Zoona | Cape Town | [http://www.ilovezoona.com](http://www.ilovezoona.com)

Zoona helps people send and receive money when they need to most so that
communities can thrive. We have built a network of local entrepreneurs in
Zambia and Malawi that manage 1000 retail locations providing services to over
400,000 consumers every month. We are now looking to continue our expansion
across Africa and diversify our product mix.

With Zoona you'll have an opportunity to join a great team and create real
positive impact through your work. You'll be able to live in beautiful Cape
Town, and if you're not from here, we're happy to support relocation.

We're looking for:

* Frontend Developer. Build out our client side using React and Backbone, while keeping a sharp focus on the customer experience for our agents and consumers.

* Java Developer. Contribute to and scale our core transaction platform and data analytics infrastructure.

* System Architect. Take a lead role in defining and implementing our technology development plan across the stack.

For more information, please get in touch and I'll be happy to answer any
questions - hans@ilovezoona.com

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

\-- What We Do -- InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform
that helps architects and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual
reality. Challenges we're working on: efficient mesh compression for smooth VR
performance, novel VR user interfaces, data analytics of user interactions in
VR, and finally making the development of VR experiences as accessible as
possible to anyone who can generate 3D content.

\-- What We're Looking For -- We are hiring engineers in NYC to help build the
future of our platform. At InsiteVR, we’re always pushing the limits of
computing power, especially mobile devices, to render highly complex
architectural models in VR. Before we can even walk around and experience
these models in VR they have to be processed and optimized for rendering. We
are hiring a full stack web developer to lead our web development efforts.

Full stack: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-
dev](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70786-full-stack-dev)

You can also just email me at angel[at]insitevr.com

------
rory_k
London, UK - Priory Solutions - Full Time ONSITE

\------------------------------------------------

We're looking for a talented software engineer and a fantastic software
analyst or product manager to join our team. We're based in Shoreditch, we're
a software company, we build great products and we have a good time doing it.
If you like to create software, solve problems, write code, design new things
and keep on learning then get in touch.

Our stack is C#, MVC, webapi, AngularJS, SQL Server, and a little bit of lots
of other things.

Software Engineer:

\- [http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/software-engineer-c-net-
angularj...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/software-engineer-c-net-angularjs-
awesomeness-a72694432736de06)

Software Analyst / Product Manager:

\- [http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/systems-analyst-product-
manager-...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/job/systems-analyst-product-manager-
smart-and-creative-d2775123cdb1d50f)

[http://priorysolutions.com/careers/](http://priorysolutions.com/careers/)

\------------------------------------------------

Thanks, Rory - CTO

------
wrm-media
WRM Media | Software Developer | Full Time | On Site | Wakefield, West
Yorkshire, UK

We're looking to add a great developer to our small, flat structure,
collaborative team, ideally you'll have strong experience developing
applications in modern PHP but we can be flexible on languages if you have the
right mindset. You'll get to work directly with product managers to develop
requirements for new projects and then be responsible for carrying them
through to launch and beyond.

You'll be working on web applications for lead generation and email campaign
management which involves validating, cleaning and distributing large volumes
of data accurately and quickly - our tech stack is mostly PHP based and
gradually being modernised as we move towards more automated testing and
deployment. Our standard toolkit includes Laravel, MySQL / Percona Cluster,
Redis and RabbitMq.

As a company we're a close knit team and our style is informal - trusting
people to work hard and do a great job. Currently we're embarking on a phase
of rapid development and are expanding the team accordingly.

To apply contact oliver.smith@wrm-media.com

No recruiters please.

------
yousifa
AquaCloud is looking for a Full Stack Web Engineer in San Francisco!

We help municipalities and aquaculture farms protect the world’s most valuable
asset - water. We extract actionable insights in real-time by analyzing water
quality data, helping our customers deliver safe water for drinking and grow
healthy food. AquaCloud detects and predicts issues before they become
catastrophes.

Help us build an interactive web solution with data-driven insights to deliver
mission-critical information!

You Will: ●Design and develop a responsive web application on a modern stack
(Go, MongoDB, MySQL, AngularJS or similar) ●Develop internal tools supporting
our web solution ●Work with our designer to implement a beautiful user
experience (complete with intuitive data visualization and manipulation)
●Rapidly test and deploy

To Apply: Email me! Yousif@AquaCloud.com Feel free to send a resume along with
anything else you would like to share (portfolio, github, etc…). Tell us
something interesting about you!

Full job description: [http://aquacloud.com/AquaCloud-
FullStackEngineer.pdf](http://aquacloud.com/AquaCloud-FullStackEngineer.pdf)

------
burnout1540
HelloSign (YC W11) | San Francisco (Market St.) | ONSITE

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures, allowing users to sign
documents when, where, and how they want. We’ve seen tremendous growth and now
we're taking it to the next level by launching a fully featured API that
allows clients to integrate our eSignature functionality directly into their
own website. We've got a great culture focused around active transparency,
collaboration, and building product that makes our users awesome.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

API Product Manager - [http://grnh.se/bay1rw](http://grnh.se/bay1rw)

Director of Information Security -
[http://grnh.se/7fsvmy](http://grnh.se/7fsvmy)

API Tech Support Rep - [http://grnh.se/yvks5l](http://grnh.se/yvks5l)

Full-Stack Engineer - [http://grnh.se/4y7gbh](http://grnh.se/4y7gbh) (we're
also looking for a more Sr. back-end developer but haven't posted the job yet,
please apply through this same link)

------
twohey
ClassPass | Senior Engineers | New York City, NY or San Francisco, CA | Full
Time | ONSITE, Visa OK

ABOUT US At ClassPass, our mission is to help people stay active and live
happy. We have disrupted the traditional fitness membership model and offered
people a new way to work out and experience fitness.

We deploy to production daily and use technologies like Python, Angular, Java,
Chef, terraform, and AWS to not only to keep up with our scale demands, but to
achieve high velocity and reliability. We are technology / language agnostic
and use the best tools for the task at hand.

ABOUT YOU You have experience developing high quality software and are excited
about doing that at a rapidly growing company. You know how to have productive
technical discussions and how to make things as simple as possible, but no
simpler. You have high EQ and are smart. You want to work at a company that
meaningfully improves the lives of its customers and partners.

* 4+ years of experience writing software professionally

* Successful track record of shipping products / features

* Passion and curiosity for technology

If you're interested please drop me a line as I'd love to talk to you. paul AT
classpass DOT com

------
brianbarker
MaxPoint Interactive | Austin, TX or Morrisville, NC or Boston, MA

MaxPoint drives advertising that brings in-store sales. If you enjoy large
data sets, analytics, real-time streams, web applications, etc., you will love
working with us. We have many positions open with a strong focus on finding
data science and engineering candidates who can take our technology to the
next level.

I have worked at MaxPoint for a year and love it. The people are smart and
fun. The offices are nice with large break rooms, ping-pong, standing
desks...basically all the nerd stuff we engineers have come to expect in a
good working environment.

If you're the person who can join our team and make cool things happen, we
need to talk. I'd love to help you land a great job at a very rewarding
company!

You can send me your resumes and contact directly at
brian.barker@maxpoint.com.

Full list, including engineering and non-engineering roles alike:
[http://maxpoint.com/us/digital-advertising-company/online-
ad...](http://maxpoint.com/us/digital-advertising-company/online-advertising-
careers/online-advertising-jobs)

------
ventesjobs2
Software Engineer - Python Django

VENTES - Singapore

Join a highly motivated team of software engineers and PhD data scientists to
build an exciting new product. We offer very competitive salaries commensurate
with experience, uniquely attractive stock options, and an excellent working
environment in Singapore Central Business District.

\- You are disproportionately motivated by the thought of launching an
innovative product

\- You like to work with a wide array of technology (services, front-end, data
mining)

\- You like to work without a map or guide.

\- You’d rather be thrown into the deep end and solve complex technology
problems for yourself rather than have your hand held

\- You truly care about the business results of what you build, not just the
elegance of the technology you build

\- You adapt to change well, and aren’t particularly phased by course changes

\- You are open and honest You have a positive and optimistic personality.
Setbacks motivate you to work harder

\- You are confident in your technical abilities

\- You are passionate about your craft

Must Have

\- A good understanding of Computer Science fundamentals, including object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm design, problem solving and
complexity analysis.

\- Proficiency in Python, Django and one other modern language

\- Experience with PostgreSQL, or another RDBMS Desirable Experience

\- Big data technology such as Hadoop, Spark

\- Cloud computing and highly scalable systems.

Send us an email at jobs@ventes.io !

------
ibboost
IB Boost : London : Full-time Onsite : Software Developer

IB Boost, a niche consultancy and software development start-up based in
London, is looking for a Software Developer to support us on both client and
internal projects, with a focus on Java development and some web development
activities.

Full spec available via link below but in summary the role involves: \-
Working on client projects (e.g. creation of a bespoke web-based system) \-
Customising our bespoke enterprise integration framework for client use \-
Building, expanding and/or creating scripts for our in-house automation tool

If you’re interested in applying, you can use the link below or email us
directly at people@ib-boost.com.

Unfortunately we can only consider onsite workers who already hold the right
to work in the UK, sorry!

More about the role:
[http://ibboost.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=b7...](http://ibboost.peoplehr.net/Pages/JobBoard/Opening.aspx?v=b7e523cf-a28f-4429-8270-98a55b536d8f)

More about us:
[http://www.ibboost.com/hiringcode](http://www.ibboost.com/hiringcode)

------
pashabitz
TXN - San Francisco, CA

== About us

\- We’re a seed stage startup company based in San Francisco.

\- We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”).

\- We’re well funded by great investors and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

\- We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today,
we use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

\- We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

== Positions:

Full-stack software engineers Looking for our first engineering hires: people
who want to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do
a ton of learning.

Examples of things you will do:

\- Design and implement scripts that process millions of credit card
transactions and remove duplicates, identify types of transactions, extract
canonic business names.

\- Figure out how to store this data to make it efficiently queryable by
applications.

\- Figure out how to build tools in our applications for users to gain non-
trivial insights from these millions of transactions.

\- Make our applications blazing fast.

\- Build UX that looks like it’s from the future: beautiful, obvious and
extremely smart.

Apply at: jobs@txn.com

------
daveriess
Wunder Capital [https://www.wundercapital.com](https://www.wundercapital.com)
@ Boulder CO

Full Stack Developer [ONSITE]

Wunder was founded with one simple vision: to address the greatest crisis of
our generation by accelerating the proliferation of renewable energy. Members
of our team have raised hundreds of millions of dollars in private equity,
developed energy infrastructure solutions for the Department of Energy, and
built products used and loved by millions of people at tech companies like
Facebook. Now we’re saving the world.

We have an amazing opportunity for an experienced, dependable, intellectually
curious, and creative full stack developer to join our fast-growing start-up.
Like the rest of us, this person will wear many hats; you will work closely
partners, customers, and investors. Specifically, you will be overseeing the
development of our customer facing investment portal that will help us build a
strong investor base to finance the renewable energy infrastructure of the
future.

You’ll be working side-by-side with the founders, collaborating and executing
to make this vision a reality. Additionally you’ll be helping to build a team
around you, chock full of talented, curious, and ambitious engineers.

If you get excited about bringing an entirely new asset class to market,
building an organization aimed at saving the world, and ensuring that all of
the details needed to make all of that happen are covered, this is the role
for you.

More info here:
[http://assets.wundercapital.com/openings/full_stack_develope...](http://assets.wundercapital.com/openings/full_stack_developer.pdf)

Rails, Angular

------
tomblomfield
Mondo | Onsite: London | [https://getmondo.co.uk](https://getmondo.co.uk)

Mondo is building an iPhone-based retail bank for the internet generation.
Signup in 30 seconds, API access to your data.

We're looking for an iOS Developer and a visual designer, amongst other roles.
More details at [https://mondo.workable.com](https://mondo.workable.com)

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Miami, FL && Remote | 2 full time positions

Codelitt Incubator consists of a corporate skunkworks program and a product
incubator. Our two focuses are strategically aligned to benefit each other and
solve two problems: We help entrepreneurs build great products while making a
living and corporations innovate like startups.

You can learn more about us here: [https://angel.co/codelitt-
incubator](https://angel.co/codelitt-incubator)

\-- Software Engineer with focus in Mobile Development --

More details here: [https://angel.co/codelitt-incubator/jobs/65699-mobile-
develo...](https://angel.co/codelitt-incubator/jobs/65699-mobile-developer)

\-- Software Engineer with focus in Machine Learning and interest in robotics
--

More details here: [https://angel.co/codelitt-incubator/jobs/79640-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/codelitt-incubator/jobs/79640-software-engineer-
with-experience-in-machine-learning-and-robotics)

Email us directly at cody@codelitt.com and halisson@codelitt.com

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA and Hoboken, NJ. Remotes and those needing visas are
encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

We're looking to expand our team with positions as a sys admin, customer
support specialist, product manager, SCADA engineer, and others. Learn more at
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/).

------
jameincke
CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com)) | New York, NY

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech startup
combining powerful software with world class service.

We are currently hiring for two roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for the top
revenue generators in the tech community.

Business Operations Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

------
luminousbit
Spunky Junior Dev & Ops Engineer [FULL TIME USA REMOTE]

Chargify is looking for a software engineer to join our internal development &
operations team.

You may be joining us as a junior member, but don't expect to stay there long!
We want to hire a sponge who is ready to take a big leap in their skills.
We'll be there to help as you work to quickly grow into a standalone member of
our 100% remote development team.

This is a new experiment. You’ll be joining the team focused 100% on security,
reliability, performance, and internal tooling. This means backend-heavy work.
Diagnosing hard problems, monitoring activity, building custom solutions, and
delivering internal value. Your client-side chops, though awesome, won’t help
you here.

Normally, there is no entry level to this track. But we’re looking for that
special candidate who learns so aggressively that they’ll quickly pick up the
specialized knowledge needed.

[http://chargify.applytojob.com/apply/zbdgz9/Spunky-Junior-
De...](http://chargify.applytojob.com/apply/zbdgz9/Spunky-Junior-Dev-Ops-
Engineer-Usa-Remote.html)

------
mcaramello
Treasure Data | Mountain View, CA & Tokyo, Japan | Full-time

We are a Big Data cloud company (16 trillion rows of customer data so far)
that provides data warehousing powered by Facebook's Presto query engine.
Users query their data through our API (built with RoR) or web app, which we
are currently rebuilding with Flux+React. Our backend stack is entirely built
with Ruby and Java.

This is a list of Engineering positions we currently have open:

    
    
      * Senior Frontend Engineer                    Mountain View
      * DevOps Engineer                             Mountain View, Tokyo
      * Software Engineer, MPP DBMS (Java, Scala)   Mountain View, Tokyo
      * Distributed Systems Engineer (Java, Ruby)   Mountain View, Tokyo
    

We also have these other technical positions open for other teams:

    
    
      * Web Developer/Designer (Marketing)          Mountain View
    

A description and full summary of these plus all other open positions is
available at [https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data?by=team](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-data?by=team)

We are open to people needing Visas.

------
yummyfajitas
Pitampura, Delhi, and elsewhere in India for the right person

I'm hiring data scientists (and learners) at Visual Website Optimizer. To give
a flavor for the type of work you'd do, think monitoring realtime data
streams, developing new statistical models and packaging it all into
deployable code. Day to day work ranges from writing math papers, using
category theory and functional programming to build fault tolerant and
scalable systems, and making sure the UI people don't miscommunicate the
stats.

This is the perfect role for a good engineer looking to level up their
statistics/data science. My blog (see my profile) also gives a good flavor for
the role.

A quote from someone getting involved in the project: _...regarding the mails
you sent yesterday related to less memory usage and post segmentation, they
were really interesting.. spent the night reading about Probabilistic Data
Structures... for me it was new as we never thought of it this way..._

If interested, send me a github, interesting blog post, or other cool project
giving hints as to what you can do. chris@vwo.com

(VWO is also hiring engineers in general. Feel free to reach out.)

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF | Fullstack Software Engineer

We're a Series A funded startup focused on improving access to education by
transforming the way billions of dollars of financial aid get distributed each
year by building microscholarship programs to help high school students afford
college! We’re backed by First Round Capital, the Gates Foundation, and
Imagine K12. We are a small team based in San Francisco and are all really
excited about building a large and impactful business.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node (for notifications), Go microservices,
Backbone.js

We offer a very meaningful equity stake to talented engineers, along with good
benefits and competitive pay. Looking for bright people who are interested in
learning and helping others learn!

Here's the listing: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/full-stack-engineer) Don't worry about the
'5+ years...' or having experience with our specific stack. We know talented
engineers can learn our stack.

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
yadakhov
CanadaStays- Toronto - ONSITE
[https://www.canadastays.com](https://www.canadastays.com)

CanadaStays is a rapidly growing online vacation rental company changing the
way Canadians search and book their accommodation options. We are well-funded
and established, and are looking to add key positions to our close-knit
Development team.

We develop on the LAMP stack using Laravel for backend and React for the front
end. MySQL and Elasticsearch for datastore.

Responsibities: \- Build web applications in Laravel framework. \- Continually
improve our technical stack and processes. \- Maintain existing tools and
infrastructure as necessary. \- Participate in unit testing and usability
testing.

Requirements: \- B.S. Computer Science or related experience. \- Experience
with at least one of PHP, Python, Node.js or Ruby programming language. Please
apply at: [http://ca.indeed.com/cmp/CanadaStays.com/jobs/Application-
De...](http://ca.indeed.com/cmp/CanadaStays.com/jobs/Application-
Developer-154c159981452b48)

------
kujenga
Meta - Boston, MA - full time - onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We just closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us take this idea to the next level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science and analysis problems in semantic analysis and information retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
arjun810
Gradescope - [https://gradescope.com](https://gradescope.com) Berkeley, CA |
ONSITE

Gradescope lets instructors give out the same paper-based assignments they've
always used, but then grade them online, while keeping track of the exact
mistakes made by every student on every question. This enables unprecedented
data analytics: for example, we can reveal which concepts a student needs help
with, or which questions are too difficult. To top it off, instructors finish
grading in half the time.

Our product has been used to grade over 3.5 million pages of work belonging to
over 30,000 students. We’ve raised a seed round, and are making our first
full-time engineering hire to join the founding team of two PhDs and professor
from Berkeley CS. Over the next few months, we’re looking to expand our user
base and roll out advanced features including autograding, analytics, and
more. We offer market-rate salary with generous equity.

We’re currently looking for a full-stack engineer. We've got a Rails backend
with some React on the frontend.

If you’re interested, please email jobs@gradescope.com

------
cf357
Onsite Senior Site Reliability Engineer - Paris - FR

Ref. CS­-backend­-2015­-08­-SRO URL
[http://www.contentsquare.com/en/jobs/#senior-site-
reliabilit...](http://www.contentsquare.com/en/jobs/#senior-site-reliability-
engineer)

CONTEXT:

    
    
      Content Square is one of the current fastest growing 
      company, deploying lots of analytics tools through a 
      critical data pipeline. This infrastructure needs to 
      remain strongly reliable and available, with minimum 
      downtimes.
    
    

RESPONSIBILITIES:

    
    
      - Build and maintain alerting tools, metrics, and methodologies to 
        reduce possible downtimes.
      - Ensure production-ready applications fit the expected availability 
        constraints.
      - React to system inefficiencies and resolve issues quickly to ensure 
        system availability and performance.
      - Troubleshooting experience tracking down performance, load, 
        networking, I/O and memory problems.
        Coordinate engineering and external communications.
    
    

REQUIREMENTS:

    
    
      - 5+ years of experience with Linux system administration.
      - Experience with monitoring systems using tools (like Nagios, Icinga, 
        Shinken, OpenTSDB) and writing health checks.
      - Interest in learning and managing newer technologies like Spark,     
        Hadoop, Elasticsearch, Kafka…
      - Experience of a classical network stack : CDN, DNS, load balancers, 
        TCP/IP...
      - Good understanding of how to think about data durability (think 
        backups, max time to recovery, and generally how to avoid losing 
        data at all costs)
    
    

PREFERRED:

    
    
      - Experience with system management tools like Puppet or Chef
      - Experience with Scala and/or JVM.

------
adamevers
Sprinklr | Intern | Onsite

Sprinklr is hiring interns in all three of our offices. NYC, SF and Austin.

Requirements

    
    
      - Pending or recent college graduate pursuing 4-year college degree.
      - Excellent written and verbal communication skills
      - Ability to work independently and as a member of a team
      - Demonstrated experience and a passion for the social technology universe (i.e., Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Foursquare, Flickr, blogs, G+, LinkedIn, wikis, RSS, social bookmarking, discussion forums and community software)
      - Extremely strong communication and presentation skills
      - Passion for solving challenges and commitment to making clients happy
      - Ability to work effectively under deadlines and juggle several assignments simultaneously
      - (Preferred) Fluency in social media platforms and direct experience in working with social media management software
      - (Preferred) Strong technical background with advanced computer skills
    

Check out the listings here -
[http://spr.ly/workatsprinklr](http://spr.ly/workatsprinklr)

------
arsenerei
SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

~~~
oliver_martell
Hi there,

Are you guys able to sponsor Visas, H1-Bs or TNs?

Thanks

------
shyknee
HarQen, Full Stack Engineer, Milwaukee, WI ONSITE

HarQen is looking for a full stack engineer to join our software team.

We are a small team located in the Brewer’s Hill neighborhood near downtown
Milwaukee, WI. Our tech stack is built on Java/Spring, Scala/Play, Python,
JavaScript, and PostgreSQL. We also maintain native iOS and Android apps for
using our platform. Our product is a digital interviewing system that
processes phone calls, mobile video and WebRTC. In addition to digital
interviewing, we do data mining and predictive analytics to help put more
people to work around the world.

You will be responsible for a system that has touched more than a million
people and helps them make the greatest financial decisions of their lives. We
want to make the world a better place for candidates. We make it possible for
more people to say “I can do this job, and I’m the right guy to do it”, in
their own voice and on their own time.

Our ideal candidate is a motivated engineer who is comfortable doing full-
stack development.

Contact pehr@harqen.com for more information.

------
acidity
Niara | Full Time | Immigration Sponsorhip Available | San Francisco Bay Area

Niara is an early stage venture startup hiring core technology engineers and
UI/UX/Product Designers in Sunnyvale, USA to build its next generation
security intelligence platform. Check us out at:
[http://www.niara.com](http://www.niara.com). You can apply through the
website or send a mail to me at riteshn AT gmail

Full Stack Engineer (Member of Technical Staff)

This is the job for you if you like to work on every aspect of a product. As
Niara's, MTS, you will be working on the frontend, middleware, and backend.
You would work with frameworks like AngularJS backed by a Python backend. We
prefer simple, elegant solution to complex problems, so bonus points for
having a history of getting things done.

UI/UX, Product Designer

As a UI/UX designer, your defined user experience is critical to Niara's
success. You will work on concepts, wireframes, story boards to final user
interface. Your solutions will help visualize highly technical problems in an
easy to understand manner for the customers.

------
HackerDre
Full Stack Developer @ J.Crew

770 Broadway

New York, NY 10003 (ONSITE)

We are looking for a Full Stack Developer who is eager to work on some of the
best work of his/her life. This position will focus on the User Interface
portion of the stack, but the ideal candidate should also have a monstrous
appetite to learn and work on every aspect of software development. Tasks will
include researching new techniques/frameworks, building new APIs/standalone
apps, brainstorming creative solutions to tough technical problems, and
automating deployments.

Responsibilities:

\- Working with the product team to design, build, and deploy user interfaces

\- Improving and adding features to existing applications

\- Troubleshooting client issues

\- Maintaining a robust test-suite

Must Have:

\- Bachelor's degree in Computer Science (or a related field Math,
engineering, etc.)

\- Experience with nodejs

\- Experience with cross browser development and with at least one Javascript
framework (Backbone, Angular, etc)

\- Experience building applications on REST APIs

\- Excellent communication skills (written and verbal)

\- You should also be organized, an independent thinker, and a good team
player

Nice to have:

\- Experience in a functional language (Clojure, Scala, Haskell)

\- Familiarity with technologies like git, lodash, jquery, require, react,
promises, etc.

Contact: megan.layton@jcrew.com

------
vimarshk
Okta | Full-Time | San Francisco,London,Seattle,Toronto

Our team includes some of the smartest, most creative and innovative people
you'll ever meet.

Whether you work for Okta's engineering, sales, marketing, business
development or customer success team, one thing is certain - you'll find
colleagues that will engage, inspire and challenge you. We're a passionate
group of people who believe that cloud architecture is here to stay. And our
laser-like focus on customer success and technical/operational excellence has
enabled us to be a leader in identity management.

It's a fast-paced, agile work environment and we need the best and the
brightest to help us change the world. Building and selling the future of IT
is no small feat - you love challenges, work hard, play nice with others - and
if you know your way around a ping pong table, that doesn’t hurt either.

And we’re just getting started.

Please e-mail at vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com Please see open positions at
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html).

~~~
bernardom
You guys have to have the worst "apply now" form experience of anyone on this
list. I gave up.

------
diafygi
Python/Javascript/Full-Stack | UtilityAPI.com | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | Solar
Job

=Description=

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. We write scripts that collect data from utilities, and these
scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change their interfaces, so
being able to update them quickly is important. You will be working in our
office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland alongside me and our other two
software engineers. Our codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

=Jobs=

* Full-Stack Engineer ($120-140k) - You will be writing application code and helping maintain/optimize/scale the stack. At least 6 years of Python and Linux sysadmin experience required.

* Python/Javascript Developer ($80-120k) - You will be writing tools, scripts, and libraries that collect/parse utility data (pdfs, html, xml, csv, etc.) from utilities. At least 1 year of Python and Javascript experience required.

=How To Apply=

Email me, Daniel Roesler, a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume.
Please include links to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project
website (for reference, mine is daylightpirates.org). You must already be able
to work in the U.S.

=For Solar Skeptics=

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

------
kaunitzb
Movable Ink / New York City (Onsite) / Full time /
[http://movableink.com/careers](http://movableink.com/careers)

Seeking Senior Engineers (Node.js, GO and/or Ruby)

Seeking a Leadership position leading the design of New backend services for a
brand new product?? This might be the perfect fit for you!!

Movable Ink is seeking a new, curious, Sr. Engineer who really wants
opportunities for growth and development. The backend services you'll be
developing will become the foundation of our new product lines. You'll be on a
small team designing, developing, and testing new services to fit into our
existing service oriented architecture. You'll be joining an engineering
organization that practices pair programming, kanban, continuous integration
and kaizen. We're a client driven, collaborative group that works closely with
designers, product owners, internal stakeholders and end users.

If you are passionate about working with a cool tech stack and interested in
helping the company go public, email me at bkaunitz@movableink.com

------
KingMob
SmartGift | New York (NYC) | Senior Software Engineer | on-site preferred, but
REMOTE for the right person (with occasional travel to NYC)

We're building the next generation of gifting and we're looking for a senior
full-stack web engineer to help us.

If you like working fast, building REST APIs that will be used by millions and
creating complicated e-commerce systems, we want you. You'll be given
responsibility, freedom, challenges, and the chance to determine your
workplace. Not to mention, we offer more equity than you could get at most
places.

If you think of technical debt like a curse that will come back to haunt your
future self, contact me (Matthew Davidson) at matthew at smartgift.it.

If you're looking for a little puzzle to do, write a code snippet (in any
language) that converts the word "hiring" into decimal Unicode points and then
concatenates their decimal representations back into a string. Use that string
as an email address to apply (E.g., the word "hey" would be
104101121@smartgift.it). Be sure to attach the code snippet as well as a cover
letter and resume.

------
andraz
Zemanta, EU, Slovenia, Ljubljana

Zemanta is a native ads DSP platform making sure the right content find the
right audience. Our market is mainly US. We use Go-lang and Python and modern
infrastructural solutions.

If you are interested in building: Low latency and high throughput distributed
systems applied for real time bidding on native ad inventory. Analytics and
data processing pipeline for providing insights and -monitoring of campaigns
run through our platform. Machine learning algorithms applied for optimizing
campaigns for performance. Monitoring and testing infrastructure for making
sure our services are of high quality, are up and stay performant.

Zemanta is looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Backend Engineer
    
      - Platform (full stack) Engineer
    
      - Data Scientist
    

App positions are in Ljubljana, Slovenia. It's a lovely country and with high
quality of life and a great place for engineers due to a growing start-up and
IT sector. We will help with relocation and a visa.

more at
[http://www.zemanta.com/engineering](http://www.zemanta.com/engineering)

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York, NY | Full-time

Signpost was recently ranked as a "Top Workplace" by The Austin American
Statesman and Crain's New York.

Signpost is cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the
power to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships. Our software
creates customer profiles by capturing every email, call and credit card
transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this data to
drive customer loyalty, reviews and referrals. We empower local businesses by
delivering measurable results while saving valuable time.

Open Positions:

    
    
         Director of Finance (NY) - http://grnh.se/kd038u
         
         Head of Talent (NY) - http://grnh.se/rx2kbv
    
         Head of New Business Development (NY) - http://grnh.se/t0jopc
    
         Head of Sales Training (NY) - http://grnh.se/y5ju78
    
         People Operations Associate (NY) - http://grnh.se/mg4dp8
    
         Test Engineer (TX) - http://grnh.se/d2a01y
    
         Test Engineer (NY) - http://grnh.se/x3bv0g

------
wkoszek
Twin Prime, Redwood City, CA (ONSITE, VISA). Platform for mobile data delivery
optimization:

Android engineer:
[https://kinetics.io/job/j1jH1RfPmjgeKIpl](https://kinetics.io/job/j1jH1RfPmjgeKIpl)

Javascript engineer:
[https://kinetics.io/job/RLkJdQUTlHjHDmVt](https://kinetics.io/job/RLkJdQUTlHjHDmVt)

Networking/Platform Engineer:
[https://kinetics.io/job/KXvs7znKup2Ix6MN](https://kinetics.io/job/KXvs7znKup2Ix6MN)

Network performance engineer:
[https://kinetics.io/job/EaK0ZmcLKsvN85Ge](https://kinetics.io/job/EaK0ZmcLKsvN85Ge)

Demand generation manager:
[https://kinetics.io/job/4HRfztZzEthpyCbP](https://kinetics.io/job/4HRfztZzEthpyCbP)

Customer success manager:
[https://kinetics.io/job/z5bRLQMZ94nYidBe](https://kinetics.io/job/z5bRLQMZ94nYidBe)

------
fsilva
Sphere Ultrafast Photonics - [http://www.sphere-
photonics.com](http://www.sphere-photonics.com) \- Porto - Portugal - ONSITE -
Full-time

We are a growing company in the field of ultrafast optics, developing
diagnostic solutions to reduce the complexity and cost of deploying
femtosecond lasers in scientific, medical and industrial applications.

Our solutions combine state-of-the art nonlinear optics, advanced mathematical
processing algorithms and a clear understanding of our costumer’s workflow. We
are looking for a developer with strong math and programming skills to help
with software development and instrumentation. A good handle on the C-family
of languages (production) and matlab (prototyping) is required.

Bonus points:

\- High level of independence

\- Understanding of Fourier transforms and spectral analysis.

\- Hand-on experience in optics is highly appreciated (ultrafast optics even
more so).

\- As a member of a small team, the ability to also wear other hats is
welcome.

\- Hardware prototyping experience (e.g. CAD, finding components, working with
suppliers)

If this offer resonates with you, contact us at fsilva [at] sphere-
photonics.com

------
nmostafavi
Senior Server Engineer, Limbic

San Francisco, California or Köln, Germany

ONSITE

We're looking for an experienced game developer to work on an undisclosed PvP,
server-based, 3D mobile game. This role will work closely with front-end
engineers to create the supporting backend for gameplay systems and features.

To apply, send your resume and cover letter, including a list of your five
favorite mobile games to: jobs@limbic.com

Include: "Senior Server Engineer, Hacker News" in the subject line of your
email.

[http://www.limbic.com/careers.html](http://www.limbic.com/careers.html)

\---

Senior Gameplay Programmer, Limbic

San Francisco, California or Köln, Germany

ONSITE

We're looking for an experienced game developer to work on an undisclosed PvP,
server-based, 3D mobile game. This role will work closely with our other super
talented engineers, artists and game designers.

To apply, send your resume and cover letter, including a list of your five
favorite mobile games to: jobs@limbic.com

Include: "Senior Gameplay Programmer, Hacker News" in the subject line of your
email.

[http://www.limbic.com/careers.html](http://www.limbic.com/careers.html)

------
hemezh
Flatchat | iOS, Android, Python developer; UI Designer | Bangalore, India

Flatchat lets you connect with potential flatmates, prospective owners and
other seekers to group with by providing you with location and requirement
based matches.

We are growing ~100% month on month, backed by India's largest real estate
website
Commonfloor.com([http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/flatchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/flatchat/)),
a small development team based out of Bangalore, India trying to change
accommodation search.

To get started, mail your resume to my username at gmail.com

You can check out the app here: App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/flatchat/id926757371](https://itunes.apple.com/app/flatchat/id926757371)
Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.flatchat](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.flatchat)

------
mattmartday
Be a Visualization Engineer at Poll Everywehre (YC 08')- ONSITE or REMOTE

Are we the right match? Maybe so if some of the buzzwords on your resume
include...

You're considered a D3.js expert

CoffeeScript (or you're awesome with plain ol' JS and want to learn
CoffeeScript)

Backbone.js (or other js MVC frameworks) or experience incrementally migrating
from MVC to frameworks like ReactJS (Your D3.js visualizations will consume
data from these objects)

Deep understanding of the JavaScript prototype chain

Test-driven development experience

sass/haml/less

Cross-browser testing (like dealing with IE9+, grrr)

You're a huge fan of Tufte's work (bonus if you've attended one of his talks
and can tell us about some of his quirks)

Did we mention that you should care deeply about usability? Don't worry about
amazing aesthetics (we don't expect for you to be an amazing designer), but
you should know the difference between a good and a bad user interface.

Apply here!
[https://jobs.lever.co/polleverywhere/82fcc687-deca-4438-b32c...](https://jobs.lever.co/polleverywhere/82fcc687-deca-4438-b32c-e043bf64b771/apply)

------
gsanghani
Civitas Learning | Austin, TX | Full Time ONSITE Civitas Learning works with
colleges and universities to bring deep, relevant insights to institutional
decision-makers and personalized, real-time recommendations to the faculty
front lines of education in order to measurably improve student learning,
persistence, and graduation. We’re building a once-in-a-generation company! We
are on the leading edge of technology, design thinking, and data science. We
believe every institution is meaningfully different and we're committed to
working hand-in-hand with our partners to take on some of the most challenging
and exciting opportunities to change education. We're a quickly growing
company and have just passed the 100-employee threshold!

Backend Engineer: Work in Go, Python, Scala, Javascript, and/or Java. As an
AWS based shop, you'll get the chance to work with various AWS technologies,
like Redshift and Elastic MapReduce. Frontend Engineer: Work in Javascript
with Express on the server and React on the client. Uses PostgreSQL and
ElasticSearch for storage. Data Engineer: Work in SQL to perform the
transformations in our ETL process that maps external institution data to our
canonical model and powers our frontend web apps and Data Science team. You'll
also work closely with our clients to perform data discovery and coordinate
the extraction process. Data Science: Work in R and Python to create data
models that power our prediction system. Sift through large amounts of data on
students from institutions around the country to figure out the best way to
help students succeed.

We also have plenty of non-technical roles available - Product Success, and
Sales. You can take a look at our jobs at
[http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/](http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/)
Email me: g@civitaslearning.com

------
amikula
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Checkr is hiring full stack developers to help us disrupt the background
screening industry! Our clients include Uber, Instacart, Handy, Zenefits,
iCracked, Caviar, and more.

Our stack is Ruby + MySQL + Mongo. Ruby experience preferred but not required.

Full details + application at [http://grnh.se/3ixlca](http://grnh.se/3ixlca)

------
ckopec
Avigilon | Somerville, MA (Assembly Row) | Full-time / Onsite

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

* Frontend Developers * Firmware Engineers * h.264 and Media Experts * Automation engineers * Mobile *

Avigilon is based in Vancouver with an office in the Boston area focused on
research and development. The Boston office is team of 30 engineers looking to
double this year.

Send me an email if you're interested in solving interesting problems in the
areas of security, video, streaming media and high definition cameras. I can
be reached at christopher . kopec at avigilon.com or apply online at
[https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Engineers!

Dstillery is a machine-learning product company that has built a strong
foundation in the adtech industry and is exploring opportunities to branch out
into other applications. Join us, and you'll gain deep experience developing
systems at scale and working with a world-class data science team (winners of
multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards). We're still pretty small on the
engineering team, and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We're mostly a Java shop. Hadoop, Spark, Storm, Cassandra, and Kafka are big
parts of our stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work
at scale. Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them
before that's fine too. If you write clean, tested, working code, think
through problems, and know how to ship, we want to talk to you.

We're a Crain's Best Place to Work in NYC for the 3rd year in a row. We play
Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, have a company band, game nights, and dev
seminars where we talk tech and learn from each other. We keep sane hours and
don't track vacation. And we've recently started using a work-sample in our
hiring process, so no coding at a whiteboard with someone over your shoulder
or other high-stress interview awfulness.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com, or apply:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/36447)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dstillery/jobs/11316)

All roles are ONSITE in NYC.

------
awinder
Urgent Consult | Senior Software Engineer | New York City, NY | Full Time,
Remote OK (EST preferred, US time zone required)

Urgent Consult is an innovative, award-winning health tech startup that's
tackling some of the most pressing problems of the healthcare system. We
connect patients to the right providers and make sure they receive the highest
quality care. We're a small team, but passionate about what we do and about
building the best product. We are Pilot Health Tech NYC 2014 winners; members
of the Blueprint Health family; winners of Design for Health's award for Best
Provider-Facing Design.

Here's a bit more info re: the kind of background and skills we're looking
for:

* Production and developer automation stacks leveraging docker, consul, and ansible * Microservices with Nginx and Node.JS * Building Hypermedia APIs, browser-based web applications, and reactive architectures * Distributed databases and cluster computing, with stuff like Cassandra and Spark

Please email your resume to hiring [at] urgentconsult.com if you think you're
a good fit.

------
shazamdata
Shazam | Data Engineer| ONSITE | Redwood City (Bay Area), CA www.shazam.com

Are you interested working for Shazam? Shazam is a mobile app with over 120
million monthly active users.

If you are a strong Java or Scala engineer, come join our Data Engineering
team at Shazam. Our Redwood City engineering team focuses on research and
development, specifically Data Engineering and machine learning.

Email: data-engineering-team@shazam.com

------
ig1
MarketInvoice | London, United Kingdom | Full Time |
[https://www.marketinvoice.com/](https://www.marketinvoice.com/)

Data Scientists & Data Engineers.

We're one of the fastest growing peer-to-peer lenders in the world (you can
download a CSV of our entire loan book to check for yourself
[http://www.altfi.com/download/MarketInvoiceLoanBook](http://www.altfi.com/download/MarketInvoiceLoanBook)).
We're bringing transparency and fairness to a market often dominated by shady
practices.

Our platform doesn't finance cat cafes, but it does finance the construction
firms, manufacturers and wholesalers that make up the backbone of the economy.
We also fund the tech companies, creative agencies and drone operators __
_[1]_ __that are building the economy of tomorrow.

We're building a top-tier data team that will answer fundamental economic
questions like ___how can you predict when a company will need money based on
public data ?_ __and __ _how can we make financing more affordable by better
evaluating risk ?_ __

We 'll also work on using data to improve the company by asking questions like
___can data tell us which parts of our interview process actually work ?_ __

We use NodeJS /Python/R but we're open to developers and data scientists with
experience in other language stacks.

We're primarily looking for mid-to-senior level candidates and we're willing
to sponsor visas for the right people.

If you're interested drop me an email at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com

 __ _[1] Yes we 've actually funded drone companies ___

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 | Greater Boston Area (Cambridge, Somerville) | ONSITE, FULLTIME, Jr.,
Sr. Software Devs

At Voxel8 we are currently developing the world's first 3D electronics
printer. We launched out of a Harvard University materials science lab a year
ago, and just closed a $12M Series-A. We are actively seeking full time junior
and senior software developers.

I am hiring developers interested in 3D printing who have experience with web
technologies like Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and WebGL. We are also
looking for embedded software developers to work on our printer firmware, and
anyone interested in computational geometry.

And finally one role that may be a little different than what is out there is
someone to manage "DevOps" on our printer. Our device runs linux on an
internal single board computer. If you have experience managing linux systems
on machines with limited resources then this job is for you. We need to ensure
the machine is up and operating with high reliability.

If any of the above sounds interesting shoot me an email at jack@voxel8.co

------
amyboyd
City Pantry - Lead Full Stack Developer - London - [50k to 65k + Equity] |
ONSITE

We're on a mission to rid the world of egg mayonnaise triangles, stale
sandwiches and vol-u-vents by disrupting the boring world of traditional
corporate catering.

Some of the Technical challenges involved on this mission include:

* Writing algorithms to generate menus for companies based on their preference

* Tightly integrating communication between our suppliers customers and internal

* Building a logistics platform

* Building and developing our PHP Symfony2 API to be the foundation of the company going forward

* Writing recommendation algorithms

Stack: PHP Symfony , AngularJS , MongoDB

….and lots of free food to keep us all going!

Take the challange here: [https://github.com/CityPantry/give-the-government-a-
burrito](https://github.com/CityPantry/give-the-government-a-burrito)

Full details and application here: [https://city-
pantry-1.workable.com/jobs/86101/candidates/new](https://city-
pantry-1.workable.com/jobs/86101/candidates/new)

Or email jobs at citypantry dot com

------
chetanahuja
Packetzoom | San Mateo | Full-Time | VISA (H-1B transfers ok) Contact
jobs@packetzoom.com or connect with me (Founder/CEO) personally using one of
the methods in my profile.

Mobile Networks are different. And yet we continue using the same legacy
protocol stack (TCP/HTTP/SSL) to connect mobile devices to the cloud. If you
want to help change that, come join us.

Packetzoom is rethinking the whole stack from the ground up. You get to hack
network and/or security protocols, innards of mobile operating systems and
build a global distributed system around brand new protocols. It's a very
small (but well funded) team so everyone contributes in everything. We're
looking for a senior all-round engineering leaders to round out the core team.

PACKETZOOM ENGINEERING LEADER

If you have shipped products or built services where you (at least) actually
had to deal with unix at the syscall level (either in the userspace or kernel)
in C/C++ code, we want to talk to you. If you were responsible for shipping
and maintaining the product for a few years, we really want to talk to you.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of other misfits who build and run the
PacketZoom protocol
([https://packetzoom.com/learn.html](https://packetzoom.com/learn.html)) on
millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++ and java code, while harvesting and processing millions of mobile perf
data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of performance out of
the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do connect.

We're venture funded and have paying customers. Compensation will be market
appropriate for your level and startups at our stage.

------
podman
SproutVideo • Brooklyn, NY • Onsite/Full-Time •
[https://sproutvideo.com/](https://sproutvideo.com/)

SproutVideo is hiring a Head of Customer Support:
[https://sproutvideo.com/jobs](https://sproutvideo.com/jobs)

Requirements:

    
    
      - Able to work full time in our office in Williamsburg, Brooklyn
      - Can quickly master highly technical processes and our video hosting platform
      - Familiarity with live chat and support email platforms; phone experience a plus
      - 3+ years of SAAS customer success experience
      - Must be an excellent multi-tasker with a keen eye for detail and getting things right the first time
      - Ability to maintain a polite, calm, and positive attitude in all interactions with our customers even in stressful situations
      - Excellent writing skills and a strong command of English grammar; able to adopt the SproutVideo voice
    

Check out our jobs page for information about how to apply.

------
chrisjsherm
Washington, DC | Full-time | Onsite

Cloudistics simplifies infrastructure and application management by
integrating server, storage, and network resources into a unified
virtualization stack that is deployed in minutes.

We’re pushing the boundaries in the fastest-growing sector of today’s
technology market and we’re seeking the best and brightest people to help us
get there. If you like being challenged, our fast-paced startup environment
offers an intellectually and financially rewarding journey.

Cloudistics is seeking a talented front-end engineer to join our team.
Applicants should have a strong background developing MV* web applications,
knowledge of design patterns, experience with style preprocessors, strong
problem-solving and analytical ability, and excellent interpersonal and
communication skills.

We are located in Reston, VA, just outside Washington, D.C. Interested
applicants should send a cover letter and one-page resume to
chris@cloudistics.com.

[http://www.cloudistics.com/](http://www.cloudistics.com/)

------
joostvanhassel
VI Company | [https://www.vicompany.nl](https://www.vicompany.nl) | Rotterdam,
NL | on-site full time

VI Company is specialized in engaging web applications for financial markets.
We build solutions for stock exchanges, banks and other financial
institutions. As .NET back-end developer at VI Company you'll be responsible
for processing complex (high frequency) data and building web applications.
Your team (back-end developer, front-end developer and designer) is
responsible for its own projects. We currently work with four teams and a
dedicated support team.

We're located in Rotterdam (The Netherlands) next to the Central Station in a
great office. Speaking Dutch is not a requirement, we work for financial
institutions throughout Europe. More information (in Dutch) and our contact
details can be found on [http://werkenbij.vicompany.nl/software-
developer](http://werkenbij.vicompany.nl/software-developer).

------
Leif_Hustler
DreamCheaper.com | [http://www.dreamcheaper.com](http://www.dreamcheaper.com)
| Berlin, Germany | Competitive salary / equity | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Senior PHP Symfony Developer

TechCrunch dubbed us "the most hated startup in the hotel booking market".
Help us give the power back to the people and join our experienced CTO in
building & leading our local and remote development teams. We're well-funded
by major European VCs and industry veterans so you can get to know the
exciting world of fast growth and work with experts in their fields. We're
friends that value learning and growth and we work hard to enable anyone to do
their best work!

Interested?

Awesome! Check out [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94435/senior-php-
symfo...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/94435/senior-php-symfony-
developer-dreamcheaper) to know more and get in touch via
jobs@dreamcheaper.com.

We're looking forward to getting to know you!

------
jbleich
CLVmetrics |Lead Full Stack Engineer - First Employee | Philadelphia, PA w/
NYC early 2016 | Onsite or Remote

CLVmetrics ([http://www.clvmetrics.com](http://www.clvmetrics.com)) is a
technology company with a simple but important belief: companies should treat
their customers differently based on each customer’s lifetime value (CLV) to
the business. Our goal is to enable firms to do so by providing access to the
cutting-edge statistical models of co-founder Wharton Professor Peter Fader
that forecast customer behavior far into the future. To accomplish this goal
and allow companies to implement customer-centric marketing strategies, our
world-class team of statisticians, marketers, and data scientists is building
an enterprise-grade cloud-based analytics suite to commercialize our own
award-winning research on consumer behavior, marketing theory, and statistics.

Our founding team has the technical expertise for the back-end (C++ and R),
and we are looking to add an expert full stack developer to the team to help
us design, code, and ultimately manage the system architecture as we deploy
our product. Currently, our stack runs on AWS with Python (Flask) and
AngularJS on the front end. Experience with database architecture for big data
applications is a huge plus.

The key issues that we will face are:

-Infrastructure security: We’re touching some of a corporation's most sensitive data

-System robustness: This will be mission-critical software for a company as they will base numerous marketing decisions on the information

-Scalability: We will be working with massive data sets (millions of customers and hundreds of millions of transactions) and computationally intensive models

If you're looking for new engineering challenges, please contact
justin@clvmetrics.com.

------
knyt
Magic Leap | multiple positions | Dania Beach, FL; Mountain View, CA | Onsite
| Full-Time; Intern | Visa | Computer Vision; Embedded; Machine Learning

[http://magicleap.com/](http://magicleap.com/)

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are growing quickly, and this is the time
to get on board and play a role in shaping the way people will be interacting
with the world tomorrow.

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      * computer vision
      * machine learning
      * embedded systems
      * software engineering
      * hardware and pcb design
      * android systems
      * embedded algorithm optimization
      * game dev tools (Unity, Unreal Engine)
      * cloud computing/apis
    

For more information or to apply: [http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-
wanted](http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-wanted)

metafriendly

~~~
PascLeRasc
Would you be open to interns/co-ops?

~~~
knyt
Yes. While we're mostly looking for permanent, full-time staff, we do also
have a few interns, and we're open to hiring more.

If you'd like to apply, you can use
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/MagicLeapInc/83759793](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/MagicLeapInc/83759793)
. I'd also submit an application (clearly marked 'intern') through the best-
fitting regular job ad to be sure that the right hiring manager sees your
application.

------
claudiac
Front-End Engineer | Clarifai | Deep Learning Technology

Clarifai was founded in 2013 by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image
recognition technology to market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped
us achieve the world’s best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013].
Since then Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

Our technology and position in the field of machine learning has already seen
extraordinary success and recognition with significant impact on the
advancement of technology as a whole and amongst the developer community with
our Developer API. See the press and try the demo.

Clarifai is backed by Google ventures, USV, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital.

We are located in NYC.

About the position

Deep learning and neural networks allow computers to see, now we need you to
make applications that are something to look at! We're seeking frontend
developers who are smart, passionate, and bold to help build new web and
mobile applications that excite users.

Responsibilities

Build compelling and clean web applications leveraging Clarifai's image
recognition and video recognition core. Implement consistent look and feel of
Clarifai products. Design UI for both mobile and web form factors. Integrate
frontend UI closely with backend frameworks. Skills

Several years of frontend engineering experience, preferably with UI/UX design
skills. Experience working with javascript frameworks like angular, react.js
or flux. Experience around photo and video content a strong plus. Python and
Django experience a plus.

Contact: claudia@clarifai.com

------
house
Revfluence | San Francisco, CA (SF Bay Area) | Full Time (ONSITE, VISA) |
[http://revfluence.com](http://revfluence.com)

Interested in joining a well funded, early-stage startup with a small but
talented engineering team where you can work in an open and collaborative
environment? Revfluence is hiring lead developers!

Revfluence is a marketplace and platform for the next generation of content
creator to collaborate on endorsements, sponsorships and more. We're becoming
the destination for content collaborations, with hundreds of brands and
thousands of creators using the platform today. Join us to help change the
world of content creation for the future!

Our current stack: Python, Google App Engine (GAE), Javascript/JQuery, HTML,
SCSS, Objective-C/Swift (iOS)

What you'll be doing at Revfluence:

    
    
      - Developing major features for the marketplace 
      - Designing front end / backend frameworks 
      - Building MVP experiments for new product features and ideas 
      - Working with designers and other team members to help guide product decisions 
      - Shipping code every day
    

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - A smart and driven developer that is motivated to build a great product 
      - Great communication skills and a desire to collaborate with the team
      - Ability to contribute day one and become an owner of frontend, backend, or both
      - An adaptable, quick learner who thrives in a fast-paced startup environment
    

Offering generous equity, salary, and benefits and open to applications from
full stack, frontend, and backend developers. If interested, please email me
at suhaas@revfluence.com or apply online at
[https://angel.co/revfluence/jobs](https://angel.co/revfluence/jobs)

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, reliability,
infrastructure)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 26 cities across the country and continue
to expand each month. We built an API that allows Postmates to power delivery
for any company, which has led to partnerships with Starbucks, Chipotle,
McDonalds, and more.

I'm happy to answer any questions at brady@postmates.com

------
antsIMEclapper
DZone | Cary, NC | Full-Time | ONSITE OR REMOTE |
[http://dzone.applytojob.com/apply/hxgXaY/Java-Web-
Developers](http://dzone.applytojob.com/apply/hxgXaY/Java-Web-Developers)

As a Java Web Developer at DZone, you’ll help us build our fast growing QA and
CMS platforms. DZone's mission, in addition to our development, is to also
offer a developer community to help devs improve their knowledge and, in turn,
their careers. We were named as one of Inc. 5000's fastest growing companies
in the U.S. and offer a competitive salary as well as great benefits.

We're looking for: Experts in Java and Java web applications (5-7 years
experience) \\\ Server-side: Spring, Hibernate, SQL, Tomcat (or other similar
app server) \\\ Client-side: JavaScript (we use JQuery and Angular), REST, and
JSON \\\ Familiarity with continuous integration practices

Ideal candidates also have: Experience with HTML5/CSS3 and responsive web
design \\\ A keen eye for UX and UI

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), Canada Pension
Plan contributions, and employment insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
mkrn
MethodExists | Full-Time | Remote

We are Canadian-based company, our moto is: ‘to replace Excel as a primary
solution for everyone’. We are using Tesla model: Let enterprise pay for R&D
and improve our product to get it ready for the masses.

We are 100% remote with people working in Canada, Dominican Republic, Mexico,
Spain, Ukraine and Russia!

We are looking for developers with initiative and drive, those who are
learning constantly, high performers and achievers. We’re looking for people
who can self manage, work remotely efficiently. Autonomy, Mastery, Purpose -
is what we provide in return.

Our architecture:

\- Real-time, offline-ready, fully configurable platform! \- Microservices,
distributed architecture, docker, consul, terraform, node.js, kafka, Mongo,
redis. \- Looking into: storm, spark, OrientDB. \- Frontend: React (ES6, JSX,
Flux), D3. \- Dev: vagrant, eslint, TDD.

Vacancies:

\- JVM Developer: Java or Scala / Real-time stream processing and more! Need
to be willing to learn all about real-time event processing, distributed
architecture, Storm / Spark or Samza, Kafka, ehCache

\- Devop: cluster management, config management, cloud providers and not only,
CI/CD, Docker, Monitoring, PaaS. You should have some experience working with
clusters and horizontal scalability, but willing to learn new ways of doing
things and be ready to reap the benefits!

We work via Slack, Hangouts, Google Docs. You should have some intersection
with UTC-7. Should have enough english to read, chat.

This is your perfect opportunity to learn these hot skills and apply the
skills you have to some challenging tasks!

Message me if interested, mkrn@methodexists.com. Please state what got you
excited, and what position you apply to. We will reply to perspective
candidates.

------
bcrescimanno
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Web Application
Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Come help us as we continue to
completely re-engineer the entire tech stack and innovate on how people
exchange money and pay both online and offline.

I am on of the hiring managers, you can reach out to me directly at my HN
username at paypal.com or nodejs@paypal.com. We're looking for talented
JavaScript developers. Experience with Backbone, React, and Flux would be
hugely helpful while experience with other frameworks like Ember and Angular
would also be quite useful. We've got some amazing teams of JS engineers and
we'd love to have you join!

We've got openings in various areas including online checkout, account
servicing, p2p money, etc.

At the present time due to paperwork deadlines, you must be currently legally
authorized to work in the USA. We are able to sponsor current VISA; however,
we cannot apply for new VISA.

------
mueller
VP Data Science, Qriously, London, ONSITE

* How does this sound to you: It’s just cool to work with tons of data. It is truly, personally satisfying. \-- You agree that if you can’t explain something simply you don’t understand it. \-- You don’t want to work at a bank. \-- You think data science is an over-marketed term. \-- You’re frustrated by how little you know. \-- You think statistical literacy is worth teaching and you’re willing to help. \-- You feel an itch knowing that there’s an insight waiting to be discovered, and you know you can find it. \-- You think a rewarding work experience is highly dependent on the people you work with. \-- You know it’s a cliché but genuinely believe that with great power comes great responsibility. \-- You want to work at a place that’s run by people who are too qrious to only care about money.

To apply, please head over to [http://grnh.se/g5fust](http://grnh.se/g5fust)

------
cspada
POPSUGAR - [http://www.popsugar.com/](http://www.popsugar.com/) \- San
Francisco, California

POPSUGAR is an independent media and technology company where more than 75
million women go for original, inspirational content that feeds their passions
and interests. We are equal parts best friend and trusted expert, and our team
of more than 100 editors is renowned for producing up-to-the-minute content on
all the topics and lively conversations women are passionate about. POPSUGAR
is now in seven countries and expanding.

\----------

Senior DevOps Engineer - We are seeking a Senior DevOps Engineer or Senior
Database Administrator to help deploy, manage and scale 60M visitor/month
website. We're looking for someone with deep MySQL deployment as well as a
strong CSC background who can analyze full-stack performance issues. You will
be responsible for ensuring stability and consistency of all our servers
across multiple software stacks and to improve automation where ever possible.

Senior Software Engineer - We are seeking a senior (7+ years experience) full-
stack web developer with a strong background in production deployment, website
performance and database optimization. Front-end skills need not be your
strong point, but you should know enough CSS, HTML and Javascript to be
dangerous. Experience with Angular or another single page frontend framework
is even better.

Senior Front End Lead - We are seeking a senior front-end developer or hands-
on development manager to help lead a junior engineering team of 5+ developers
as we make the transition to a single-page application via Angular.

\----------

Details for all open positions at
[http://corp.popsugar.com/latest/jobs](http://corp.popsugar.com/latest/jobs)

------
paulc
DailyBurn | Lead iOS Engineer | New York

We are looking for an experienced iOS Engineer to come in and lead both our
iOS and mobile efforts overall.

DailyBurn is a fitness and nutrition company based in Midtown Manhattan. We
really are a fitness company, we have our own well equipped gym in the office
and offer a gym membership budget for all employees.

Everyday we get messages from users sharing the changes they've made in their
lives. If fitness is an area of interest for you this is a great place to get
involved in changing peoples lives.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC

As the Lead iOS Engineer you will:

* Act as the overall lead for all mobile development at DailyBurn

* Lead all iOS development projects as the primary engineer

* Manage our applications in the iTunes store

* Work closely with our Product and Design teams to develop new features and prototype new applications

* Mentor and support the development efforts of Junior mobile developers

* Manage the planning and execution of both iOS and Android development projects

If this sounds interesting reach out to me: paul at dailyburn.com

------
joe8756438
Dow Jones (The Wall Street Journal) | New York, NY | Full Time, ONSITE | Web
Application Engineer, Nodejs, Reactjs

You would be working as part of the team responsible for building and
supporting WSJ.com and partner sites. We’re looking for a web application
engineer who is comfortable with creating front-end and back-end solutions for
range of new and market data products.

We work with modern technologies including: Node, React. You would be on a
team that values experimenting and sharing with the community through open
source. If that sounds interesting to you, we would very much like to hear
from you!

Please contact Eric Ganz at eric.ganz@dowjones.com or apply here:
[https://uscareers-dowjones-
newscorp.icims.com/jobs/26812/pro...](https://uscareers-dowjones-
newscorp.icims.com/jobs/26812/product-
engineer/job?mode=view&mobile=false&width=733&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

------
briandavidcrane
[Virtual Marketing Manager - Libertarian Wanted - Full Time - Remote - $500
Referral Bonus]

Spread Great Ideas is looking for an apprentice who will grow into our Virtual
Marketing Manager role and join our team of world-class digital nomads.

If you are a libertarian and have an entrepreneurial spirit, then this could
be the perfect full-time opportunity for you!

Requirements:

-Great organizational skills

-A good sense of humor and desire to learn new skills

-A computer that can be used for work and an internet connection

-Native English Speaker, US citizen preferred

Benefits:

-Work from anywhere and make your own schedule

-Salary in USD + performance based bonuses after initial trial period

-Committed for 12-24 months, ideally much longer

-Ongoing mentor calls with a successful entrepreneur

-Opportunity for paid travel

Check out the following link to find out more about this opportunity and how
to apply:

[http://spreadgreatideas.com/libertarian-job-
opportunity/](http://spreadgreatideas.com/libertarian-job-opportunity/)

P.S. We're also offering $500 USD to whoever refers the person we hire, so
please share the link above and we'll take it from there. Thanks!

------
dreamlines
DREAMLINES, Hamburg, Germany, Full Time, ONSITE

DREAMLINES is a fast growing e-commerce company selling cruises online.
Headquartered in the heart of Hamburg, we now have about 350 employees across
our offices in Germany, France, Brazil, Australia and the Netherlands.

We're growing our development team of currently 15 developers and looking for
PHP BACKEND DEVELOPERS. You'll be working on object oriented PHP Projects,
mostly but not exclusively with Symfony 2. Other technologies in our stack
include MySQL, Doctrine, Docker, ElasticSearch, AWS and HHVM. Our team is very
international, so English is required and we offer German language classes.

If you're interested in finding out more or want to apply, contact Jana from
HR: jana.dudler@dreamlines.de

P.S.: We're also looking for DevOps Engineers, PHP Frontend Developers and
ASP.NET developers! See our Jobs Page for more info:
[https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-karriere](https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-
und-karriere)

------
greg7gkb
Netflix Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA [ONSITE | VISA]

Netflix is an excellent place for developers to work. Our culture is unique
and offers many benefits including a high level of autonomy, challenging work,
flexible schedules, and top-of-market pay. We support each other in becoming
even more capable and skillful engineers.

Our team is working on some exciting Android projects to delight our users and
help activate Netflix in an additional 150 countries this year. We are
constantly improving the quality and performance of the app, along with
periodic infrastructure changes to improve developer efficiency.

Please see our posting for details:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/2461/apply](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/2461/apply)

The culture deck, still thriving and relevant:
[http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664](http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664)

------
jcnhvnhck
Backend Engineer - SF or REMOTE - SimplyCredit, a VC-backed Fintech Startup

At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer lending as it is known
today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no fees, no penalty pricing,
no gotchas, and no fine print. We want to bring sanity back to lending and
ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve. Using advanced
technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in line with these
values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.

We are looking for a talented backend engineer eager for a defining role in
building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps * Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking applications is a plus * Language/stack experience is flexible but interested in Node.js, Scala/Java, and Haskell

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you!

Email: jobs@simplycreditinc.com

------
binwiederhier
Senior PHP Developer [1] - London/Reading, UK - Full time - Direct hire / no
contractors

We are seeking a Senior PHP Developer with strong PHP, JavaScript and Bash
background for our top-flight development team.

Datto specialises in backup and disaster recovery solutions, and we are a
leader in our field. The dev team at Datto is a highly collaborative
organisation consisting of engineers with the highest levels of technical
depth, programming skill, and a passion for quality.

Requirements - PHP (5+ years) with strong OO programming skills, Composer
know-how is a plus - Strong Linux skills (command line, scripting,
administration) - Good understanding of CSS/HTML/JS/jQuery - Working knowledge
of backup, databases (MySQL) and file systems - An understanding of design
patterns

“I love working as a developer at Datto; I already have a lot of
responsibilities and I get to work on new and exciting projects. I really
enjoy working with so many great people, and unlike other companies I've
worked at, developers are treated with respect.

Datto has this awesome you-can-do-it company culture. We are moving incredibly
fast and things change daily -- which is very exciting! No matter the
workload, we always manage to have lots of fun on the way -- be it in nerf gun
battles or forced-fun activities such as jelly-offs or beer pong competitions
[2].” - P. Heckel

Apply through the website or contact Sharon Lambourne directly
(slambourne@datto.com).

[1] [http://datto.com/career/senior-php-developer-reading-
uk/](http://datto.com/career/senior-php-developer-reading-uk/) [2]
[https://twitter.com/DattoEMEA/status/604235174872780801](https://twitter.com/DattoEMEA/status/604235174872780801)

------
kimcheekumquat
Amazon Web Services is hiring!

Here is a full list of positions we are hiring for:

[http://aws.amazon.com/careers/](http://aws.amazon.com/careers/)

We are hiring for Seattle, Dallas, and Virginia in the USA. But there are
plenty of remote locations that are hiring. We can relocate employees from
pretty much anywhere.

We are ALWAYS hiring, but especially for these positions:

Cloud support engineer

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53513006?trk=vsrp_jobs_c...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53513006?trk=vsrp_jobs_cluster_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A1631044151435507845088%2CVSRPtargetId%3A53513006%2CVSRPcmpt%3Ajobs_cluster)

Cloud support associate:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53511641?trk=job_view_br...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/53511641?trk=job_view_browse_map&trk=job_view_browse_map)

Sounds interesting? Then please PM me! I can send it directly to a hiring
manager.

~~~
whoisnothiring
can we pm you (on linkedin i'm assuming) for positions that are in other
locations?

~~~
kimcheekumquat
Send me a resume at chajiang@amazon.com

------
sdalezman
The Muse (YC W12) - NYC - Full-time

Who we are The Muse is your ultimate career destination, offering exciting job
opportunities, expert advice, and a peek behind the scenes into fantastic
companies and career paths. We believe that you can and should love your job--
and be successful at it--and we provide the tools to make that happen.

We are looking for a Full-Stack engineer to help take our product to the next
level. Our stack spans the full spectrum of technologies including: Go,
Python, CoffeeScript, and ElasticSearch -
[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/fullstack-
engineer](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/fullstack-engineer).

We are always looking for talented developers so even if you don't see a
perfect opening, please don't hesitate to reach out - shlomo@themuse.com.

If you're interested in learning more, check out
[https://themuse.com/](https://themuse.com/)

------
sep
LogDog | Tel Aviv, Israel | ONSITE | FULLTIME

We are looking for talented people to join our core team and have a real
impact on a new cybersecurity product that actually helps people protect
themselves against account hacking.

LogDog is a post A-round startup with a great team of really talented people
and we need a few more. Everyone seems to be getting hacked these days and we
have an interesting solution that protects private online accounts from
hacking. Check out our website to get a sense of what we're doing:
[https://getlogdog.com](https://getlogdog.com)

Skills & Requirements Must have:

    
    
        At least 5 years software development
        Experience in back-end systems development
        A sense of humor
    

Advantages:

    
    
        Experience in: Nginx, Node.js, MongoDB, Couchbase, RabbitMQ, Kafka
        Experience with cloud computing (Azure/AWS)
        Experience in internet security
        Experience with machine learning
    

Contact me at alon@logdog.is

------
nestorp
Stampery is looking for a Junior Android Developer | Full-time (Madrid)

JOB DESCRIPTION Our vision is to make every document and communication legally
binding, using the blockchain technology. We provide proofs of existence,
integrity and ownership of any given piece of data, in a costless and
decentralized way. Our goal is to send notaries on vacation. We are expanding
our team from 4 to 7, and one of these open positions is for an Android
engineer. What we expect from you: \- Passionate, hard working \- Cares about
the problem and builds first class solutions \- Works in an autonomous way \-
Has a deep knowledge of Android development (in Java or other languages) \- We
don't expect a degree or work experience. All we care about is real know-how,
not titles What you can expect from us: \- Product-focused approach \- Relaxed
work environment where everything goes around the goals, and not the hours \-
Great office in the center of Madrid (Alonso Martinez), with a cool rooftop,
kitchen and lots of sunlight \- Display, keyboard, standing desk if
necessary... we cover all that

PRODUCT Stampery relies on the bitcoin blockchain to generate reliable and
unspoofable proof of ownership, proof of existence and proof of integrity at a
minimum cost. The blockchain is a distributed and decentralized system, and
thus the proof is verifiable any time by any independent third party

WHY US? \- Product-focused approach \- Relaxed work environment where
everything goes around the goals, and not the hours \- Great office in the
center of Madrid (Hortaleza), with a cool rooftop, kitchen and lots of
sunlight \- Display, keyboard, standing desk if necessary... we cover all that

Full offer: [https://angel.co/stampery/jobs/76402-junior-android-
engineer](https://angel.co/stampery/jobs/76402-junior-android-engineer)

Let's work together, join us!

------
medina
MongoDB | NYC, Dublin | ONSITE | FULLTIME

MongoDB, Inc. is the company behind MongoDB, the open-source, document
database designed for ease of development and scaling. If you're a systems
administrator, infrastructure engineer, devops engineer, or in a similar role,
we'd like to talk to you.

MongoDB is hiring in NYC and Dublin for infrastructure engineering positions.

• Systems Engineer (Core Infra, NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66414](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66414)

• Systems Engineer (Core Infra, Dublin):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=82452](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=82452)

• Systems Engineer (Build, NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=75637](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=75637)

• Systems Engineer (Cloud, NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=71693](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=71693)

• Information Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66561](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=66561)

For a list of positions across all teams, please visit
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers](https://www.mongodb.com/careers)

If you have questions about the positions listed above (I'm the hiring manager
or can put you in touch with one) or want to reach out for anything else, you
can contact me at (HN username) @mongodb.com.

------
songc
Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
Remote

We're looking for talented and highly motivated software engineers to help
make the music business more efficient and transparent for artists and music
teams. Songspace is building content and data management tools to power the
next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for songwriters &
artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system / API for
labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate assets and
data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and music metadata)
for artists and music teams. We're hiring for the following positions:

\- PHP Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

More information including the two job descriptions are available at
[https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-
songspace](https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-songspace)

------
aeflash
Fluid, Inc. | [http://fluid.com](http://fluid.com) | San Francisco, CA (but
remote friendly)

☛ Full Stack Engineer

Fluid's main product offering is Fluid Configure, a flexible and powerful
platform for mass customization and configuration of consumer products. Fluid
Configure is being successfully used by The North Face, Reebok, Oakley, and
Vans, among many others. We are looking for engineers with well-rounded
experience to help us build out the next generation of Fluid Configure, and
help us solve problems in building flexible and performant web UIs, 3D
rendering, image processing, scalability, server APIs, and administration
tools.

☛ Full Stack Engineer - AI / Machine Learning

Fluid's next product (currently in the alpha phase) is Expert Personal Shopper
(XPS) - an AI / ML-driven product recommendation engine. XPS uses a variety of
AI technologies such as IBM's Watson, Named Entity Recognition, Natural
Language Classifiers, and Sentiment Analysis to produce its results. We are
looking for smart, creative, skilled engineers to advance our intelligent XPS
platform. Experience with AI or machine learning technologies is a huge plus
(but not required).

Fluid is a company of about 100 people, with offices in SF and NY, as well as
many remote employees spread across the globe. Fluid started as a digital
agency, but within the last 5 years has seen strong growth in its SaaS
business. On the Software R&D team, we value technical skills as well as
creative and intrapersonal skills. We have flexible working schedules, great
benefits, and consider our 40-hour work weeks sacred.

If any of these positions interest you, send me your resume or something that
showcases your skills at aearly+hn@fluid.com (I am Alex Early). You can also
apply online[1]. We also have a variety of other non-engineering positions
open.

[1] [http://www.fluid.com/careers#resumator-job-
job_2015031617135...](http://www.fluid.com/careers#resumator-job-
job_20150316171355_2W8SD5VIMBT7WZJD)

Keyword Soup: React, Flux, Node.js, Javascript, Functional Programming, FP,
RWD, HTML5 Canvas, Browserify, Express.js, REST, AWS, EC2, DynamoDB,
ElastiCache, Bitbucket, Git, CI, Atlassian, Hipchat, reaction GIFs, emoji,
Redis, Chef, Java, Groovy, Neo4j, NER, NLP, Machine Learning, your favorite
tech that would help us effectively solve problems

------
dilzio
Senior Backend Developer | Eyeota | Singapore | Onsite

Eyeota is a rapidly growing adtech company based in Singapore and operating
globally.

We are looking for experienced developers to join our team in Singapore and
help take our products to the next level. At Eyeota you will be working with a
small team of highly empowered, experienced developers who are building a
high-performance, highly scaled global platform. We use progressive post-
agile/lean based development techniques and tools to build and operate a
platform deployed around the planet. We are all about about creating an
environment where developers are constantly challenged in a high-freedom,
high-responsibility environment. We'll sponsor relo/visa for successful
candidates.

For more details: [http://www.startupjobs.asia/job/839-senior-backend-
developer...](http://www.startupjobs.asia/job/839-senior-backend-developer-
technical-eyeota-singapore)

thanks,

Matt, VP Engineering Eyeota

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics | Chicago, IL |
[https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)

Civis Analytics is building cloud-based products to help organizations do data
science better. We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock
the truth hiding in their own data, transforming them into smart organizations
that are ready to thrive. We help organizations solve their biggest problems
with Big Data.

We are currently hiring for multiple positions, including:

DevOps Engineer - Help us design, build, and automate our extensive AWS
infrastructure using tools like Python and Ansible. We use significant
portions of the AWS stack, including EC2, RDS, Redshift, and S3, and are
looking for experienced candidates who can hit the ground running and help us
scale as we take our platform from private beta to public product -
[http://bit.ly/1P30uit](http://bit.ly/1P30uit)

IT Specialist - Help us in-source our IT support. We're looking for
experienced candidates who can support internal users and infrastructure, from
Apple laptop configuration, to wireless networking, to VoIP and video
conferencing solutions - [http://bit.ly/1VZpwlW](http://bit.ly/1VZpwlW)

Along with key infrastructure positions, Civis Analytics is hiring Applied
Data Science Managers and sales and marketing experts. View all of our open
positions at
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers). All
positions are onsite in either our Chicago or Washington, DC offices.

We are a team of engineers, data scientists, and statisticians building a
cloud-based data science platform to change the way organizations use data.
We're smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
grovr
Software Engineers - On-Site, Cardiff, South Wales, UK - Sorenson Media

We're looking to hire great Software Engineers regardless of specific
technology background, who are happy to work on the full stack. Teams at
Sorenson Media are empowered to autonomously make their own decisions about
technology and "how" to do things, our Product Owner is also very open to
listening to suggestions on "what" to do. Unit tests, integration tests, build
servers and continuous integration are the backbone of our development
practices. Developers get the chance to work on all parts of the product and
you could find yourself working on backend code talking to the database as
part of the same story where you also work on front-end Javascript and SCSS.
We work in an Agile fashion with 2 week sprints and a real focus on using the
fortnightly retrospectives to come up with ideas to try out in future sprints
to see if they help us make our customers happier. As a team we have chosen to
use Node.js for our server side components, backed by a MongoDB database. We
encourage developers to help write integration tests and those are written in
Ruby. Most of the people we've hired have little or no previous experience in
these technologies and we train people up with a combination of time set aside
for self-study and pair programming.

We're looking for multiple engineers from mid to senior levels so I can't
specify specific salaries but I think they tend to be higher than most other
Cardiff companies.

We're hiring developers for our Spark Engage product:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/engage/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/engage/)

If any of this sounds interesting then feel free to contact me at
mgrover@sorensonmedia.com with any questions, CVs, github profiles etc.

Thanks - Matt, Scrum Master at Sorenson Media

------
JGreenberger
Bright (YC W15) | Full Time | San Francisco

Bright is hiring a Software Engineer to help bring solar to developing
countries - more here: www.thinkbright.mx/jobs

You’ll help build out Bright’s technology – a wide range of projects,
including:

\- Building an automated solar monitoring and alerting system from scratch
(data analysis + visualization, solar modeling). \- Data integrations with
existing Mexican energy infrastructure (reverse engineering, API
integrations). \- Design / architect / implement a web platform for
homeowners, local solar partners, and financiers (web technologies, API
design, backend software). \- Working with finance, operations, investors and
customers to develop a deep empathy for Bright’s end users, iterating quickly.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

\- 5+ years of professional full-stack experience. You’ve led development in
large projects before. You’ve built stuff from the ground up before. You’ve
used a well-known web framework before (Django/Python, Rails/Ruby, etc.). \-
Working knowledge of ops and efficient monitoring. You’ve carried a pager
before. We’re on AWS+Docker. \- Versatility: In addition to having an intimate
knowledge of the whole web stack, you understand how all the pieces fit
together (front-end, database, network layer, etc.) and how they will impact
the performance of our platform. \- Practical experience with unit testing and
functional testing. \- Experience working with various relational databases
(Postgres, MySQL, etc.), non-relational databases (Redis, Cassandra, etc.),
and caching systems (memcached). \- Strong opinions on technology decisions.
We’re currently using React backed by Node.js, but we’re open to the right
tool for the job. \- Strong architecture skills. You know how to build highly
scalable, robust, and fault-tolerant services that support our unique rate-of-
growth requirements. \- Prior startup experience and product intuition is a
plus

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Our small company offers
an unstructured environment, where you can do your best work supported by a
group of your peers. We are devoted to solving challenges cleverly to build
solid, reliable, and intelligent solutions.

We're looking for talented engineers to join our team:

Device Platform Owner
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/b90115b0-d2dc-41b6-a685-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/b90115b0-d2dc-41b6-a685-904ed33a1f5b?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Firmware Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/9174ca72-1cf2-4d75-9221-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/9174ca72-1cf2-4d75-9221-274de19f02e2?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Robotics Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/68e9cb35-2d37-4001-ad08-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/68e9cb35-2d37-4001-ad08-e2b67965387e?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Scheduler Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/f3033ce6-b2ef-489f-ba9a-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/f3033ce6-b2ef-489f-ba9a-36b6f0203df6?lever-
source=HackerNews)

Systems Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/e1cfcb93-05d8-4026-8f70-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/transcriptic/e1cfcb93-05d8-4026-8f70-3735edb124ba?lever-
source=HackerNews)

------
K_Russell
Sindeo | San Francisco, CA | Mobile Web Developer | Full Time | Onsite

Shaking up an antiquated $2 trillion industry, Sindeo is building the
technology to revolutionize the mortgage experience for consumers. Our mission
is to simplify life's largest financial decision and to help people make smart
mortgage choices to get the right loan at the right time. We are merging the
Mortgage and Technology giants to create an awesome product.

That's where you come in.

With the building blocks in place, you will be the heart of the Sindeo mobile
platform. You'll dictate the direction of our mobile roadmap and be
responsible for building/maintaining our mobile apps. Our team is small and
you'll have the opportunity to work on our most important and challenging
problems. You'll play a vital role in shaping our company, our product, and
our culture.

Check us out and apply at [https://www.sindeo.com/](https://www.sindeo.com/)

------
bosky101
BizDev/Account Managers | San Francisco, CA

iOS/Android/Clojure/React as well as Devops/QA/PM | Pune, India

Join an ex-Tesla/Zimbra/Yahoo/Microsoft/Cisco/Box team powering the worlds
"Help" button

The product: A mobile SDK to power the help/faq/support experience on their
mobile apps. Who are our customers: Clash of Clans, Microsoft Outlook,
Flipboard, more

More about the product at [https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/build-
vs-integrat...](https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/build-vs-
integrate-c456977660e0)

More open positions at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/)

Some of our erlang/clojure/js/golang stack is open source at
[https://github.com/helpshift](https://github.com/helpshift)

Get in touch with bosky+hn at helpshift dot com

~B

------
agentinbox
Agent Inbox | [http://agentinbox.com](http://agentinbox.com) | Remote (US
Based)

Product Manager

Agent Inbox is transforming the way real estate agents transact business and
communicate with one another. We have automated the messaging, scheduling,
routing, and other parts of the real estate transaction. We are a product-
driven company that is obsessed with the user experience and delighting our
customers. We are having tremendous success in our initial markets, have a
huge sales pipeline, and are aiming to grow fast.

We are looking for a world-class product manager that either can do pretty
much anything or can figure out how to get it done. You must have an insane
attention to detail, love learning/research, and be focused on making
decisions with the best available data. You will be joining a top team and
will be taking a serious leadership position with us.

To apply, send an email to team at agentinbox.com with “Product Manager” in
the subject.

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Geckoboard -
[http://geckoboard.com](http://geckoboard.com) \- ONSITE (but some working
from home? no problem)

Geckoboard is a successful, growing 25-person B2B SaaS startup based in East
London. Our elegant, real-time dashboards solve an important, difficult
problem for thousands of paying subscribers, by taking the complexity out of
connecting to their data and making that data simple for everyone to interpret
at a glance. As a result, our customers unlock data they didn't know they had,
connect people and join up projects, and make better decisions faster.

We have a lot of exciting work in store and are looking for curious and
creative problem solvers to help develop our product and take it to even more
customers. You'll be joining a friendly team with great people in an
environment with empowered developers, flexible working conditions, and a
focus on skill development.

We are looking for full-time senior engineers, both front- and back-end. A
variety of skills for modern, scalable web applications - e.g. Chef, React,
Go, Ruby, Javascript - are of interest, but we like to have people learn on
the job so don't worry about any you might be missing. See our jobs page for
details:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

We’re constantly striving to ensure that we offer the most encouraging,
supportive and efficient environment possible. We want everyone on the team to
influence our architectural decisions. The whole team is involved in
prioritising and evaluating our work and we regularly program in pairs to
share knowledge, promote collaboration, and improve our code quality.

We don't just pay lip service to work-life balance, we actively and strongly
encourage it. Flexible working hours and the ability to regularly work from
home let you work in a way that fits you and your family. We see our
contractual obligation to offer 25 days' paid holiday as a /lower/ bound for
everyone in the organisation, not a limit. We actively contribute to personal
and professional development and have a minimum budget allowance to be spent
on courses, conferences, and books. We also run fortnightly "innovation days",
where everyone has complete freedom to work on anything that interests them,
from contributing to open-source projects, learning a new skill, or improving
our internal tools and processes.

------
ken-chen
LiquidTalent is an exclusive marketplace for developers, designers, and
marketers to find contract work.

Our platform is currently open to all talent to find work, but we're looking
for an experienced backend Rails developer to help us build out the rest of
the platform (ONSITE, New York City). Specifically, in the short-term, we're
looking to build out more powerful search and discovery features on our
platform. You'd be working with 1 other junior Rails dev, 1 other senior Rails
dev, and 1 senior Angular dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at ken {at} liquidtalent {dot}
com

And feel free to check out what we have now:
[http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
jays
Naked Apartments

Android Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time | Anywhere

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We're a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist's
juicy NYC revenues, but we've set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and freedom.

* A TRULY REMOTE job. We've taken Jason Fried's TED talk [1] to heart and built an entirely distributed team, which includes even our CEO.

* Flexible work schedules. Work the times that work best for you. Our team cares about what gets done, not about how many hours you stare at your screen.

* We trust our engineers to help define business needs and shape them.

* Engineers get to take an idea from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get feedback and iterate quickly until you've built a something we're all proud of.

* Friendly, funny, energetic co-workers.

* Our company is profitable and growing.

We want team members we can trust, who care as much about the user experience
as they do well written and tested code.

Be ready to learn, grow, and help the team do great things together. Send us
an email, we'd love to hear from you: jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

[1]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Software Engineer - Machine
Learning

Voleon Capital Management LP is a technology-driven investment firm employing
cutting-edge statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an
exceptionally capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new
production trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration
pipelines, and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: \- Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. \- TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. \- Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). \- architecting and designing highly available
systems. \- architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. \- Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: \- Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) \- Build and test automation tools. \-
work with well-defined change management processes. \- diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. \- working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

~~~
lingua_franca
too bad I'm in NYC...

------
samskeller
Fenix International - Full Stack Web Developers (San Francisco, CA; or
Kampala, Uganda)

Looking for web developers (with a focus on the backend) who want to work for
a solar power company that is providing pay-to-own solar products for people
off-grid in East Africa. The job would be working on our Django-based web
application that runs our financial platform that allows our customers to pay
for power as they use it until they've paid off the entire device.

More information on Fenix:
[http://www.fenixintl.com/](http://www.fenixintl.com/)

Job posting: [http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engi...](http://fenixintl.theresumator.com/apply/Rfr3xP/Software-
Engineer.html)

It's a lot of fun, has some awesome (but not too much) travel to East Africa
involved, and you're helping to provide electricity to those who really need
it!

------
vimeojobs
*CORRECTED

New York CIty, NY; Full-time; VISA TRANSFER; ONSITE ONLY; Will relocate; VIMEO

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

Lead Engineer, Creator
Platform...[http://bit.ly/1P0uZUZ](http://bit.ly/1P0uZUZ) (JavaScript, PHP,
React.JS)

Senior Android Engineer,
Cameo...[http://bit.ly/1MI5Boq](http://bit.ly/1MI5Boq) (Android exp, Java, C,
OpenGL)

API Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1E4xcbr](http://bit.ly/1E4xcbr) (API Exp, PHP,
JS, OAuth)

DevOps Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1N4DfSw](http://bit.ly/1N4DfSw) (Linux, Chef,
Puppet, AWS, Python)

Front-End Engineer...[http://bit.ly/1E4z0Bd](http://bit.ly/1E4z0Bd) (JS,
HTML5, CSS, SASS)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities please email
Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com reply

------
bunkat
LevelStory | Senior iOS/Android Contractor | Seattle, WA | REMOTE | 2 - 6
months | levelstory.com

We're an online project management service for general contractors focused on
the remodel and renovation industry. We're currently building out our mobile
experience for employees so they can track their tasks and log their hours
while at the job site. We have an existing iPhone app and are looking for an
experienced mobile developer to make improvements and help us develop an
Android version.

Experience with both iOS (Objective-C) and Android is required. Having
previously ported an iOS app to the Android platform would be excellent.
Experience with working with REST APIs, AWS S3, and push notifications would
be nice.

If you're interested, you can contact me directly at bill@levelstory.com for
more information or to apply. If applying, please include your CV / Githb /
links to projects / etc, as well as your availability and day rate.

------
andreacshubert
Quality Assurance Software Tester | Edmonton, AB, Canada | Onsite | Winding
River Solutions | jobs@windingriver.ca

Winding River Solutions Inc. has a Software Tester position available
immediately. The successful candidate will have approximately 4 years of
experience in testing software applications as well as documenting and
resolving defect.

The following is a list of some of the requirements of the position:

1\. Organize and lead testing on a variety of software systems, primarily web-
based.

2\. Work with Project Manager and Business Analysts, create overall test
strategies and test plans for client solutions.

3\. Create and Document specific tests scripts.

4\. Maintain and execute scripts and track status of defect logs.

5\. Track bugs from identification through to resolution.

6\. Investigate and implement testing tools including automated testing.

Software Tester Knowledge Requirements

At a minimum the candidate must have Industry knowledge of infrastructure
setup, managing deployments and a basic understanding of database
functionality.

------
oscarmike
Oscar Health, New York City:
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/)

Founded in 2013, Oscar is disrupting the healthcare industry by putting people
first, not business and cost. And we’re using a consumer-focused, tech-driven
approach to do so. This gives us a unique position and creates one of the
biggest opportunities in decades.

We've secured over $320mil in funding, have a $1.5bil valuation, and are
currently expanding our business into California and Texas. We're looking for
full-stack developers, data engineers, platform engineers, analysts; really,
any strong technical talent that's interested in revolutionizing healthcare.

We want to talk to you! Please apply directly through our careers page
([http://www.hioscar.com/jobs](http://www.hioscar.com/jobs)). Questions? email
me, Mike: lee@hioscar.com

------
ryanrende
New York City | Moat | Full Time, Onsite | Engineering

Moat is a growing measurement & analytics startup with products in two core
areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We gather ~30+ terabytes of data per day
and provide customers metrics like ad viewability, attention and user
engagement. This product has helped change the way people spend money on ads.

2) Search

We index the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro. Both technical and non-technical openings can
be found at jobs.moat.com

Press.moat.com -- Twitter enlists Moat as their viewability provider!

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) Join the award-winning
team that is changing heart health monitoring forever. Qardio provides
integrated solutions for monitoring blood pressure, ECG, weight and all key
heart biometrics. Qardio’s smart solutions contribute to an improved and
healthier lifestyle. Families can rest assured with updates on their loved
ones’ health. Doctors get medical-grade data that can make routine in-person
doctor visits less frequent and significantly more effective.

We have offices in San Francisco, London and Amsterdam. We are hiring for
these positions:

* San Francisco, CA - Senior Product UX Designer

* San Francisco, CA - Senior UI Designer

* San Francisco, CA - iOS Developer

* San Francisco, CA - Technical Product Manager

* San Francisco, CA - System Engineer / DevOps

* San Francisco, CA - Embedded Software Engineer

* San Francisco, CA - Customer Support Representative

Excellent communication skills spoken and written are a must.

Contact us on: stars@getqardio.com

\-----

------
pdubs
JAMF Software | Minneapolis, MN or Eau Claire, WI | Onsite

Software Engineer (all levels)

[http://www.jamfsoftware.com/jobs/openings/](http://www.jamfsoftware.com/jobs/openings/)

We help organizations succeed with Apple! We're looking for software engineers
with Java and/or iOS experience to help build the Casper Suite, a leading Mac
OS and iOS management solution.

At JAMF Software we work hard to turn great ideas into great products and
services for our customers. And we have always been devoted to providing the
best customer experience. Our team brings passion and dedication to this
mission, and we seek out these characteristics in people looking to join us.
Together, there's no telling what we can accomplish as we continue to provide
our customers with best-of-breed OS X and iOS management software–software
that has become the foundation for transforming education and business.

------
phrasemix
Voxy ([http://www.voxy.com](http://www.voxy.com)) | Manhattan, New York, NY

Voxy is an adaptive learning platform focused on teaching English as a second
language. We've just entered a growth phase as our product takes off in Brazil
and Mexico. We have a small tech team that needs to grow rapidly, and whoever
we hire next can have a real impact on our engineering culture.

We practice XP and real Agile, and have a very respect-driven, peer-based
culture. Our team believes in real engineering, not programming. Stack-wise,
we use Python/Django, Backbone, Postrges and MongoDB and have native iOS and
Android apps.

We believe in T-shaped generalists so if you're a Python engineer that'd like
to learn what mobile development is all about, or the other way around, we'd
love to hear from you.

More details at [http://grnh.se/c7qald](http://grnh.se/c7qald)

------
msang
500 Miles Inc., | Full Time | Palo Alto, CA |
[http://500miles.io](http://500miles.io)

We are looking for talented Mobile development (Android, iOS) and Backend
engineers. Email resumes to careers@500miles.io

500 Miles helps you discover high growth employers and be discovered by them.
With our product, you get an inside look into prospective employers' hiring
trends, talent quality, investor confidence and salary reports. You can also
find and connect with alumni and friends who work there so they can refer you
in. And discuss what its like to work at the company by asking questions to
employers as well as your connections who work there.

WHY US?

We are an early stage startup with a vision to disrupt employer discovery and
engagement. Join our small set of like-minded and smart engineers to build the
next wave of innovation, by solving big data, machine learning, user discovery
problems, with a mobile-first strategy.

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Engineer (BUENOS AIRES, SEATTLE, REMOTE)

Auth0 is hiring! There are tons of things on our roadmap that you could help
us with. As an engineer you can join any of these teams: Core: core
infrastructure (API, runtime), Dashboard: all things related to the UX on top
of our APIs (dashboard), Lock: the drop-in JavaScript widget, one of the key
element of our login UX, Native: SDKs for native devices integration
(iOS,Android), Ops: is responsible for building and running the platforms that
the rest of our engineers build on top of., Webtask: webtask is a spin off
product out of our sandbox that run Auth0 rules. Tools: the internal tools
team helps scale business operations by making operational work at Auth0
easier and more enjoyable. Security: the Auth0 security team ensures that the
architecture underlying Auth0 is secure.

------
johnjones4
Washington, DC - [http://adfero.com/](http://adfero.com/) \- Full Time - On
site

Looking for Node.js and front-end developers to help build a collaboration and
publishing platform for a major new research initiative. (I can't say too much
right now.) Email me at jjones@adfero.com for more info.

------
andrewzk
AIRTAME | Copenhagen, Denmark | [http://airtame.com](http://airtame.com)

AIRTAME is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better. We're currently hiring:

\- Software Engineer - develop the core of our cross-platform streaming
software. You're an expert in C and C++. You're passionate about open source,
and you are serious about writing high-quality code.

\- Test Engineer - expand our automated testing suite. You're an experienced
developer who thrives on pushing software systems to their limits.

\- Dev Ops Engineer - manage and monitor the infrastructure which drives
AIRTAME. You take pride in your ability to automate complex tasks.

\- Web Developer - architect our web-based systems. You're a talented full-
stack developer with solid backend experience.

We can sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

If you're interested or have any questions, send an email to tech-
jobs@airtame.com

------
geobmx540
Vouch.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | Software Engineer

Our Stack: Rails / Postgres, Angular, html, haml.

My team is responsible for all systems related to two internal clients: \-
Operations and Customer Support, and \- Risk / Credit Underwriting.

If interested or you have questions, please email your resume to me at
prescott@vouch.com

~~

Vouch was founded in 2013 by an ex-PayPal and Prosper team to make credit
available to subprime and near-prime borrowers who are more creditworthy than
their FICO score would indicate.

Vouch's patent-pending credit underwriting methodology combines rigorous data-
driven underwriting with mobile/social app design to create a unique credit
enhancement service for low-FICO borrowers.

The company is backed by prominent venture capitalists who have been active
investors in consumer financial services: First Round Capital, Greylock, and
IDG Ventures.

Vouch Culture: [http://goo.gl/v39LWG](http://goo.gl/v39LWG)

------
woud420
New York | Netmining | Software Engineers | VISA | INTERN

Netmining is a leading provider of programmatic data-driven targeting
solutions designed to help marketers understand and reach their audiences
online. We are a small team working on scaling our real time bidding platform
to handle hundred of thousands of request per second. To achieve this goal,
we're currently looking for a few engineers who are passionate and/or
experienced with distributed and real time systems to join our team.

Stack : Java 7/8, Netty, Kafka, Storm, Spark.

We are currently looking for people in or willing to relocate to New York and
we can help with a TN visa or possible an H1B for the right candidate.

Please take a look at our official posting
[http://netmining.atsondemand.com/](http://netmining.atsondemand.com/) or
reach out to me @ jeanmichel.bouchard [at] ignitionone.com with subject "HN".

------
nateps
Lever (YC S12) | [https://www.lever.co/](https://www.lever.co/) | San
Francisco

Lever makes hiring software for entire company collaboration. It enables
recruiters to focus their time on more strategic efforts and managers to
easily participate and keep on top of what's happening. Everyone in a company
knows that Lever is a tool for them and that they are a part of growing their
company.

We're breaking the applicant tracking system mold, and companies from 5 to
5000 people are switching to Lever. They find that Lever is modern, well
designed, and a better fit to how hiring gets done today.

We care deeply that the hiring process and environment at Lever is inclusive
to all. We strive to make all people feel comfortable being who they are at
work.

First and foremost, Lever is product driven company, and our founders have
deep product experience from Google, Zynga, and design education at Stanford.
We are also committed to innovative technology. All of our applications are
written with DerbyJS ([http://derbyjs.com/](http://derbyjs.com/)), an
innovative realtime JavaScript framework. It is the only open source
application framework entirely built around data syncing with Operational
Transformation, the algorithm behind realtime conflict resolution in Google
Docs, and formerly Google Wave and Etherpad. In addition, DerbyJS has a unique
approach to optimized server and client-side rendering, and was an early
pioneer in universal JavaScript rendering.

Lever is helping companies build the next-generation workplace, and we are
starting with ourselves. We're a small team of just 40 right now, but huge
growth is on the horizon. Join us to be part of the foundational team that
sets the trajectory for what this company becomes.

[https://www.lever.co/jobs](https://www.lever.co/jobs)

------
joecot
Morganville, NJ | ONSITE, Full Time position, Part Time Interns considered |
[http://payze.com/](http://payze.com/)

Our online payment processing company is seeking an addition to our team. We
run a high availability, quickly changing credit card processing environment,
and desire a detail oriented server tech, willing to quickly get up to speed
on our process, and assist us with procedures, documentation, and server
security and configuration. Candidate must be willing to perform their duties
with the rigor and precision required for work in a PCI compliant environment.

Required tasks: * Interfacing with software developers and management

* Quickly learning our server setup and environment

* Assisting with documentation of processes and procedures

* Performing server software updates and maintenance

* Performing code releases to production servers

* Daily review of server logs

Ideally the candidate will eventually be handling much of the server
configuration by themselves, and assisting our team with running a highly
available, fault tolerant environment.

We're expecting a candidate early in or just beginning their career, with a
familiarity with Linux. A candidate with more experience will certainly be
considered, depending on how closely their specialties align with our needs.

Required skills:

* Experience with Linux environments. Experience with Debian or Ubuntu a plus

* Familiarity with Amazon Web Services or other cloud services a plus

* Familiarity with highly available environments a plus

* Familiarity with compliant environments, especially PCI, a huge plus, but not expected.

Interested? Send your Resume to jobs@payze.com , with the subject line "Server
team member application"

------
mbthomas
Vital - [http://www.vital.co](http://www.vital.co) \- New York, NY - Full Time

We eliminate inefficiencies across healthcare and unlock value for healthcare
stakeholders, by putting consumers at the center and re-imagining their
experience with the healthcare system. We want to build systems that give
customers a enjoyable, beautiful, and valuable experience managing their
health care. Our team is small and we've raised money from top tier investors.
We pay above market and offer valuable equity.

Hiring:

    
    
      * Infrastructure/DevOps Engineer: we love AWS and Ansible but more than that, we love the right tool for the job.
    
      * Frontend Engineer: we are working with ReactJS, ES6/7, Node, and isomorphic architecture
    
      * Backend Engineer: python, aws services (RDS Aurora, DymamoDB, Kinesis, SQS, Redshift)
    

Email me: Michael, CTO, michael@vital.co

------
leemac
Ledgex Systems - Full Time/On-Site - Boston, MA
([http://ledgex.com](http://ledgex.com)) – Microsoft Stack

We’re a small software company that spun out of an IT firm called Eze Castle
Integration. We built a platform that focuses on the delivery of high end
investment management applications to the fund of fund, hedge fund, family
office and private equity communities.

I’m one of the founding engineers and head of the small web development team.
My team is looking to expand with two software engineers to help with our Web
app and desktop applications.

== Our Stack ==

Microsoft stack for the most part and we like to keep up to speed with the
industry:

    
    
      * ASP.NET/C# (Targeting ASP.NET 5 support in next year or so)
    
      * BackboneJS/MarionetteJS
    
      * WPF/C# desktop client
    
      * MSSQL (Views/Stored Procedures/Functions/SQLCLR)
    
      * SaaS offering hosted on Azure, on-premise is an option for clients as well
    

== The Position ==

Full-Stack Software Engineer to provide hands-on development with new and
existing features and products. The candidate will focus on the ASP.NET-backed
platform, various backend services, Web APIs and underlying architecture of
the web platform which relies heavily on a MSSQL database.

== Who we’re looking for ==

    
    
      * 3-5+ years as a developer using ASP.NET, C# and SQL
    
      * Ability to design and implement solutions that adhere to the basic principles of SOLID
    
      * Strong written, verbal and interpersonal skills
    
      * BS/MS Computer Science or equivalent degree
    

Sorry, we can’t sponsor at the moment.

More details + apply here:
[https://rew31.ultipro.com/EZE1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew31.ultipro.com/EZE1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*FD66311B6C6D9B78)

~~~
betimd
Remote, is it as option?

~~~
leemac
sorry, remote isn't an option. Wish it was!

------
memossy
London | REMOTE

Ananas - Various

Ananas is an early-stage semi-stealth company focusing on the intersection of
religion and technology.

We have an array of private investors from celebrities to family offices
across a range of faiths.

We believe we can help billions of people and make the world a better place by
helping build stronger communities and combatting extremism, something we
believe may worsen in coming years (our founders predicted the rise of ISIS).

We have ambitious hiring plans and are specifically looking for:

-UI/UX designers

\- iOS/Android developers, native or otherwise

\- AI experts. Semantic networks of particular interest

\- Content managers (2-4 per religion)

We are based in London but there is significant scope for location elsewhere
or remote work.

For those that believe organised religion can help people & communities, but
maybe needs a little help, this is likely one of the best (and most
intriguing) places you could work.

Please e-mail emad@ananet.co.uk for more information

Those interested in the project can also sign up on www.ananas.co for early
access

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for software developers to work on Geekbench, our
popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help develop and analyze
benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench in addition to working on the
application itself.

We're looking for someone with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

This is a full-time position in our Toronto, Ontario office. Please email
jobs@primatelabs.com to apply.

------
BradRuderman
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence.

We are looking for Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), product managers,
Data Analysts, Data Scientists, Sales Positions, and Customer Success.

Check out our careers page
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
but be sure to email me at brad [at] upcounsel [dot] com

------
golovast
Pasadena, CA - Spokeo Spokeo is a people search service that organizes
information about people into simple and comprehensive online profiles that
are accessible to consumers, businesses and non-profits. We are looking for a
Sr Systems Engineer (devops) who understands and embraces the devops
philosophy, can work closely with dev teams and is comfortable with cloud
based infrastructure. If you're excited about building big data architectures
and creating a PaaS then you should talk to us. Our tech stack and role
includes: * Dev: Ruby, Python, Perl or Go * Config Management * AWS (or other
cloud providers) * CI/CD * Docker * Monitoring * Spark/Hadoop/Elastic
Search/Cassandra * Netflix OSS stack, Jenkins * IaaS/PaaS
[http://www.spokeo.com/careers](http://www.spokeo.com/careers)

------
joslin01
New York, New York -- Maslow | [http://playmaslow.com](http://playmaslow.com)
| Full-Time ONSITE

We're creating the next-generation personalization technology glue of the
world. We are interested in programmers that are skilled and ambitious about
changing the world for the better.

Our stack is Play/Scala/Akka, Neo4j, Node.js, Docker, ECS, Elasticsearch,
Redis. Our services are isolated docker containers from the Neo4j server to
the API server to the WebApp server. The API is the gate-keeper to the data
and serves all applications.

Our team right now is at 3 full-times -- CEO, CTO, and director of content.
The choice engineer will report directly to me, the CTO, and will be primarily
focused on iOS development and web-app development. We work out of WeWork
Fulton a block from the World Trade.

If you'd like to sit down for coffee, let's talk: mark@playmaslow.com

------
simonhorlick
NGI Systems | London / Remote | Software Engineer

We are a London-based restaurant tech startup looking for an experienced full
stack Software Engineer to join as an equity-compensated partner. Location
preference is for London, but a global collaboration is possible.

We're looking for a strong Java developer who's comfortable with dependency
injection, the Java standard library and concurrency. Frontend experience
using Angular.js and experiene with NoSQL databases is highly desirable.

On the infrastructure side a strong knowledge of Linux, Android and networking
(in particular IPSec VPNs) is a must. Familiarity with AWS is a bonus.

For more info, see the full listing at:
[http://www.ngi.systems/jobs/SoftwareEngineer_Partner.pdf](http://www.ngi.systems/jobs/SoftwareEngineer_Partner.pdf)
To apply, email us your CV and a cover letter to hr@ngi.systems.

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in the supply chain: predicting sales on new
products that have no sales history. Our team solves tough engineering
problems on large data sets using machine learning. We're looking for
experienced engineers who love data, think analytically, and are interested in
pushing the boundaries of what's possible with regards to predicting demand.

If you have 3 years of experience in software development, are interested (or
carry experience) in ML or big data applications, and want to learn more about
a team just getting started in mining the vast datasets that Amazon has on tap
to make forecasts -- I'd love to chat or buy you coffee. Email smai@
(amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC, NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only Open
Positions: Front-End Javascript Engineer, Mobile (iOS) Engineer, Software
Engineer, Software Development Engineer in Test, QA Engineer

With a growing team (70+), a growing product suite, and growing revenue, we're
seeing some very exciting times at FiscalNote. We're continuing to build a
predictive analytics platform for open data that impacts every corner of
industry and society. We're penetrating sectors untouched by advanced machine
learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of the Top 10 Startups in America
in 2014. The legacy competition is not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email jobs@fiscalnote.com.

------
cmoser328
Highfive | [https://highfive.com/](https://highfive.com/) | Redwood City, CA |
Full-time, Flexible WFH

Highfive is video and web conferencing you can actually love. Beautifully
simple video for every conference room and employee in your company. Video and
screen sharing for every laptop, tablet, and phone. At a fraction of the cost
of other providers, our hardware is affordable enough to make video available
everywhere.

You can check out our blog to find out more about working at Highfive!
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/highfive](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/highfive)

Come help us solve exciting problems! We're hiring in all departments. Please
apply through [https://highfive.com/careers](https://highfive.com/careers)

------
theburningmonk
Gamesys | London | Team Lead | ONSITE

We're Looking for a hands-on team lead to join our small backend team to build
freemium social games using primarily a mixture of C# and F#, with some Erlang
on the side.

Our games are played by around 1 million daily active users, with over 250
million requests per day and 10s of GBs of analytics data generated each day.

You'll be working in a product-focused team and responsible for everything
that happens on the backend in true "you build it, you maintain it" fashion.

Everything you build will be deployed to AWS and you'll have the opportunity
to work with many interesting and current technologies, e.g. EC2, Kinesis,
DynamoDB, Redis, Neo4j, Elasticsearch, Google BigQuery, docker and many more!

You can find out more about the role and apply via JobVite
[http://jobvite.com/m?3O03vhw8](http://jobvite.com/m?3O03vhw8)

~~~
fakalaka
Gamesys is the bomb. I interviewed there few years ago, it was a bliss (didn't
get the job though). Super smart folks, great technology stack, amazing
office. Can't say for the working conditions, but I'd be surprised if it
wouldn't be top-notch

------
claudiac
Mobile Engineer | Clarifai | Deep Learning Technology | ONSITE

Clarifai was founded in 2013 by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image
recognition technology to market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped
us achieve the world’s best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013].
Since then Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

Our technology and position in the field of machine learning has already seen
extraordinary success and recognition with significant impact on the
advancement of technology as a whole and amongst the developer community with
our Developer API. See the press and try the demo.

Clarifai is backed by Google ventures, USV, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital.

We are located in NYC.

About the position

Mobile devices are generating the majority of visual content, and we need you
to harness these devices to build compelling use cases around visual
understanding. Build the first photo apps, games, and shopping apps to harness
world-class image recognition.

Responsibilities

Develop mobile applications that leverage our visual recognition technology.
Integrate closely with cloud based APIs and cope with large amounts of data.
Determine user flow and implement UIs to make complex technology simple.
Skills

Great UI/UX and design sense. A portfolio of graceful and functional apps
where you’ve been lead or a major contributor. iOS or Android. Product
instinct: a knack for what users want and need. Experience with all stages of
the product lifecycle, from concept through production launch. Backend server
experience in Python or other languages a plus. Mobile game, graphics or GPU
programming a plus. Bachelor’s degree or higher level degree preferred.

Contact: claudia@clarifai.com

------
bengtan
Hippware | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite and remote | Full-time

Hippware is a brand-new early stage (stealth mode) startup looking for two
experienced software developers or engineers. We’re building an exciting new
app that’s focused on the consumer space and will heavily integrate messaging
and location data to deliver a brand new experience to our users. If you’re
interested in mobile/backend development, working with a fast paced and highly
talented team and you love pushing the envelope, then we’d love to talk to
you.

Please send expressions of interest or questions to: jobs at hippware dot com

Front-end:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816470)

Back-end:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816472)

------
longdivision
Trail | London | Full Time, Remote

Trail wants to improve the customer experience provided in restaurants and
retail stores across the world. Our application's user centric design
simplifies the working day allowing staff to recapture the time they want to
spend with customers. We’re looking for a full stack engineer to help do this.

About the role:

\- Our Tools include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, React, Flux, SASS, Foundation,
Github, Codeship & Heroku.

\- Flexible hours and remote working (we're on Old Street, London a couple of
days a week if you do want meet up).

\- Small scrum teams. Modern tools. Strong focus on developer experience and
engineering excellence.

\- Friday afternoon's are free for employee R&D time.

[https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/](https://trailsuite.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hp6l/)

------
aren
Foxpass (YC S15) | Full-stack Engineer & Back-End Engineer | San Francisco, CA
| REMOTE (U.S.-only) considered | www.foxpass.com

Foxpass is a Y Combinator Summer 2015 startup building security products for
small-to-medium sized tech companies and schools. We want to make it easy for
everyone to have good security practices.

Our first product is LDAP, RADIUS, and SSH key management in the cloud. We
need back-end engineers to continue to add features to our service, plus help
us maintain our excellent uptime record. We also need a full-stack engineer
who can help us put a nice UI on all of the features we provide, plus wire up
new features. We’re built on Python and Django now, but who knows what the
future holds.

This is a great chance to join a young company early; you will be one of the
first non-founding engineers and will get a meaningful equity stake.

To apply, please email me at aren@foxpass.com.

------
spot
Beaker Notebook - Front End and Full Stack - NYC Onsite, Full Time

The Beaker team develops a web UI and IDE for statistical modeling, data
analysis, and visualization. Beaker is open source, based on a modern
Angular/Bootstrap architecture, and most of the work is done on Github
([https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-
notebook](https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook)) outside the corporate
network, making for a comfortable and high-velocity developer experience. We
are looking for a front-end engineer to lead implementation of taking this
complex application to 2.0, including performance optimization, UX design,
collaborative realtime editing, and our Electron version. We are also hiring
full stack. Contact me directly with any questions or to apply (spot at draves
dot org).

------
danielamc
Uken Games in downtown Toronto Uken is looking for talented developers to help
us build amazing mobile games.

We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Facebook.

More info at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
jobsatrealhq
Real HQ | REMOTE, US-based

We build things that make buying and selling houses easier – and we're looking
for a seasoned Ruby on Rails developer to join our team. Currently, our
Product team consists of two senior-level Rails developers and one frontend
developer/designer. We maintain a custom-built, in-house CRM that supports our
consumer-facing service, Agent Pronto.

We build our products using the following tools and languages, and we’ll
expect you to be proficient in each:

    
    
      - Ruby, Ruby on Rails
      - HTML (Haml)
      - CSS (Sass)
      - Javascript (jQuery, CoffeeScript, Ajax)
      - Data stores (MySQL, Redis, Memcached)
      -(Testing tools (RSpec, Capybara)
      - Continuous integration and deployment
      - Linux
      - Git
      - Nice-to-haves: Bootstrap, Backbone.js
    

We’re looking to hire immediately for a full-time, salaried position. You can
expect to be paid a competitive market rate and work around 40 hours per week.
We request that you reside in the United States, but once hired, you’ll have
the flexibility to work from anywhere. You'll also be provided with perks and
benefits, including:

    
    
      - Comprehensive health, dental, and vision coverage. We pay 100% of your premiums and 50% for your dependents.
      - Flexible vacation policy (we don't track vacation – take what you need).
      - Up to 12 weeks of paid maternity / paternity leave.
      - Any tech you need to do your job well, plus laptop and phone upgrades every three years. We’ll also pay your monthly phone bill.
      - Ongoing education stipend to use toward conferences, seminars, etc.
      - Biannual retreats in awesome locations.
      - A stellar, technical Product lead, plus company leadership that values input and insight from the Product team.
      - Clear, precise company-wide goals.
      - A truly remote culture.
    

If you think you're a good fit, learn more and find out how to apply at
[http://realhq.com/jobs/senior-rails-dev](http://realhq.com/jobs/senior-rails-
dev).

------
bgibson
Mirror | San Francisco

Mirror is a smart contracts platform. We are leveraging Bitcoin blockchain
technology to provide hedging and risk management tools that are more
accessible, affordable, and globally available than their contemporary
counterparts, and with minimized counterparty and clearing risk.

We have raised $12M and are assembling a team with capabilities in
cryptocurrency, cryptography, distributed systems. We particularly need low-
level C/C++ expertise, cross-platform app development experience, or
experience in architecting root signing key systems, security, and processes
for the CA industry.

If this interests you please contact us below and reference this post.

Details: [https://angel.co/mirror](https://angel.co/mirror)

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/mirror](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror)

------
emcrazyone
Case New Holland | Burr Ridge, Illinois | Full-Time | Embedded Software
Developer

Job descriptions are in the two links below. Basically, we have an opening for
a Jr. level C/C++ programmer and a position for a more senior level C/C++
programmer.

Looking for experienced with Linux, Native Android/NDK, and an RTOS such as
Green Hills uVelocity or Wind River VxWorks.

The work is in display systems used to control features of our agricultural
machines.

[https://www.recruitacommunity.com/srctcb/RTI.home?t=56260&r=...](https://www.recruitacommunity.com/srctcb/RTI.home?t=56260&r=5000034753010&rb=INDEED)

[https://www.recruitacommunity.com/srctcb/RTI.home?t=56260&r=...](https://www.recruitacommunity.com/srctcb/RTI.home?t=56260&r=5000028042210&rb=INDEED)

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      Backend Developper (Erlang, C) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
      Rails Application Developer - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
      Mobile SDK Developer (iOS, Android) - Montreal, Canada (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
socialnature
SocialNature | Vancouver, BC, Canada (Remote OK)| Full time |
[https://www.socialnature.com/](https://www.socialnature.com/)

We're looking for Javascript Engineers (Angular.js, Sail.js Node.js)

Join our 5 person team and build the next gen marketing platform for
progressive brands. We believe the future of marketing is peer-to-peer, and
our platform gives brands the ultimate dashboard into the social web.

We expect you to be driven, equally interested in learning and making an
impact. You’ll get an opportunity to work closely with brands, create
interesting social integrations, and think about how to store and query big-
data. We don’t expect you to be an expert in everything already, but we are
looking for solid, experienced developers who don’t shy away from new
challenges.

If you're interested email me at annalea@socialnature.com

------
jf_cringle
Cringle | Berlin Kreuzberg | Senior Full Stack Developer |
[https://goo.gl/iN6swq](https://goo.gl/iN6swq) | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

ABOUT CRINGLE Cringle is an app that makes payments between friends as easy as
WhatsApp. Together with the second biggest direct bank Deutsche Kreditbank
(DKB) we provide the most modern mobile peer to peer payment app in Germany.
Cringle was founded two years ago, won multiple excellence awards and received
its first support from Microsoft Ventures Accelerator and the Technical
University of Berlin.

YOUR ROLE You work with us on the Cringle backend, extending our APIs and
general functionality You write tests to ensure robustness You help us build a
healthy and scalable infrastructure in the Cloud™ You help out in the frontend
and Android or iOS client development

YOUR PROFILE You are a devoted developer and you love solving complex problems
in a smart way? You have fun working with the latest technology to build a
system that can safely scale up to handle hundreds of thousands of
transactions?

You have minimum 3+ years’ experience in building complex projects You have
experience with Ruby on Rails or Go development You have experience with Test-
driven development You have experience with Client-server communication You
know what it feels like to finish your scrum sprint’s work early You have
knowledge and skill of at least one of the following: Android development, iOS
development, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Building infrastructures on the Docker
stack

WHAT WE OFFER You are an essential part of a committed international team with
flat hierarchies and agile decision making processes Your work is essential
for Cringle and has a large impact You have full responsibility for your
varied tasks Working in the heart of Berlin Kreuzberg surrounded by many other
Start-Ups Competitive salary

Sounds like a fun job? Send us your impressive CV including references,
portfolio and something that differentiates you as a person from others.
E-mail info@cringle.net

------
jsherry
CB Insights | Lead QA Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Visas Welcome

CB Insights is seeking an experienced QA engineer to build out our automated
testing suite and ultimately build a team to own all aspects of QA.

By way of background, CB Insights is a National Science Foundation backed
software-as-a-service company that uses data science, machine learning and
predictive analytics to help our customers predict what's next—their next
investment, the next market they should attack, the next move of their
competitor, their next customer, or the next company they should acquire.

The world's leading global corporations including the likes of Cisco,
Salesforce, Castrol and Gartner as well as top tier VCs including NEA, Upfront
Ventures, RRE, and FirstMark Capital rely on CB Insights to make decisions
based on data, not decibels.

If interesting, please contact me (Jonathan) directly at
jsherry@cbinsights.com.

Thanks.

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | Software Engineer (MEAN Stack) | ssgllc.com

We are continuing to grow! Summit Securities Group is a privately funded
trading and financial technology firm utilizing cutting edge technologies to
provide liquidity to global electronic markets. In an industry where very few
people have adapted to the changing technological landscape over the last 15
years, we are decidedly different. We are disrupting the current status quo
and pushing the envelope further.

We are hiring for an elite team of developers that are building the mission
critical infrastructure and applications for the next generation of our
technologies. Join us!

• Mean Stack (MongoDB, Express, Angular, Node) • Experience writing high
performance, scalable code • C/C++ • Linux/Unix

Send us your resume if you want to be part of this team. resume@ssgllc.com

------
oguzmut
Amazon Web Services - AWS Support | Seattle, WA | Onsite

We are developing a diagnostic tool for support engineers to troubleshoot
customer problems. If you are a customer-focused person (hey, we are in the
same building with our customers), and interested in distributed architectures
(as everything else in AWS, this tool is also distributed with its own unique
requirements), and have an interest in functional programming (we love
functional programming, we have been using Scala for a little bit less than a
year), then let us know, we would like to talk to you.

Details can be found here; [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/318617/software-
development-engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/318617/software-development-
engineer-kumo-development-team-aws)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids
or Columbus.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
      
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
      opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python,
      Objective-C, Swift, Backbone.js + PhoneGap, Angular + CoffeeScript,
      Node.js, and Ruby/Rails.
      
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
      activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
      rare by design. Last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per week.
      
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
      sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
      with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
      

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience building
      software with a variety of tools and technologies.
      
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
      afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile tech.
      
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
      
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:

[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

Also, feel free to get in touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
claudiac
GPU Infrastructure Engineer | Clarifai | Deep Learning Technology

Clarifai was founded in 2013 by Matthew Zeiler to bring the world’s best image
recognition technology to market. Our expertise in deep neural networks helped
us achieve the world’s best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013].
Since then Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

Our technology and position in the field of machine learning has already seen
extraordinary success and recognition with significant impact on the
advancement of technology as a whole and amongst the developer community with
our Developer API. See the press and try the demo.

Clarifai is backed by Google ventures, USV, NVDIA, Qualcomm, Osage, Lux
Capital, LDV Capital & Corazon Capital.

We are located in NYC.

About the position

GPUs have had a massive impact on how much information we can process and
understand. We are looking for a highly motivated engineer who can make them
scream across many different architectures, operating systems and devices.

Responsibilities

Optimize our gpu kernels across a wide variety of architectures. Interface
low-level kernels with high level languages to make it simple and intuitive to
leverage performance gains. Interface the GPU routines for communication
across multiple devices to support parallel operation of our machine learning
systems. Skills

Excellent programming skills and knowledge of C++. Knowledge of GPU
architecture and corresponding parallel programming platforms such as OpenCL,
OpenGL, or CUDA. Experience optimizing GPU kernels and conducting performance
analysis. Developed solutions which leverage intra- and inter-node GPU
communication using device-to-device, device-to-host or other communication
patterns.

Contact: claudia@clarifai.com Bachelor’s degree or higher level degree.

------
emmanueljob
Accuen ([http://www.accuenmedia.com/)|](http://www.accuenmedia.com/\)|) San
Francisco (ONSITE)

We are seeking a Senior Software Engineer to join our growing Engineering
Team. The ideal candidate will have a keen interest in shipping code quickly
and working on all parts of the stack including ETL’s and background/long
running jobs. Our technology stack includes Python, Django, AWS, Git, Jenkins.
You will have the opportunity to evaluate new technologies and use them to
design better and more reliable systems. Experience with our stack is a bonus,
but we will train outstanding candidates.

[https://omg.taleo.net/careersection/accuen_external/jobdetai...](https://omg.taleo.net/careersection/accuen_external/jobdetail.ftl)

------
joshbeal
Reveal ([https://reveal.me](https://reveal.me)) | San Mateo, CA | Software
Engineer

Reveal is the "Ask Me Anything" social network using cryptocurrency to
transform social media.

We are a small VC-backed team from Stanford working on one of the most
exciting projects in the crypto space. We are using Reveal Coin to do things
that no other social network can, creating disruptive opportunities in growth,
advertising, messaging and payments.

We are hiring engineers with iOS, Android, and/or Full-Stack (Node.js)
expertise. As one of our first hires, you will have the opportunity to shape
our product in fundamental ways and join a fun team that loves taking on big
challenges.

More info: [https://reveal.workable.com/](https://reveal.workable.com/)

Contact: josh@reveal.me

------
ifyoumakeit
WARBY PARKER : NY (ONSITE)

[http://www.warbyparker.com](http://www.warbyparker.com)

We’re looking to fill a bunch of roles on our Tech team. I’m a front-end
developer working on the Digital Experience team and love working here. We're
currently working on a brand new responsive site with React, complete with
reusable component library to facilitate our work. Stack includes Javascript
(Node, React, Backbone) and Python.

All Jobs : [http://grnh.se/ka3w2p](http://grnh.se/ka3w2p)

############

Front End Developers

Our Systems Development team is looking for thoughtful Front End Developers to
join our implementation teams.

Full-time : [http://grnh.se/t53y0x](http://grnh.se/t53y0x)

Freelance : [http://grnh.se/n7oisy](http://grnh.se/n7oisy)

############

Network Engineer : [http://grnh.se/j2qpsd](http://grnh.se/j2qpsd)

Research Engineer : [http://grnh.se/b24nad](http://grnh.se/b24nad)

Principal Software Engineer : [http://grnh.se/opx7dg](http://grnh.se/opx7dg)

Senior Software Engineer : [http://grnh.se/tl6048](http://grnh.se/tl6048)

Software Engineer : [http://grnh.se/vtyx21](http://grnh.se/vtyx21)

Software Engineer - Accounting and Inventory :
[http://grnh.se/ns6410](http://grnh.se/ns6410)

############

About Warby Parker

Warby Parker is a transformative lifestyle brand with a lofty objective: to
offer designer eyewear at a revolutionary price while leading the way for
socially conscious businesses. By engaging directly with consumers, we’re able
to offer ultra-high-quality, vintage-inspired frames for $95 including
prescription lenses and shipping. We focus on the bigger picture, too: social
innovation is woven into the DNA of our company, and for every pair of glasses
purchased, a pair is distributed to someone in need.

------
jtg
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Rails, Python, mobile (iOS and Android), and devops
engineers in Santa Monica, San Francisco, and Austin. We're also hiring
designers.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago.

We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The company has big
plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help us grow.

See [http://careers.truecar.com](http://careers.truecar.com) for the full
scoop.

We're using Rails and Python (Flask) to serve out all kinds of APIs as well as
consumer-facing web experiences and internal tools.

Let's see; what else?

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. Remote definitely considered for the right candidates, but you must be based in the United States. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options and performance bonuses. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, Python, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Josh) (jgo AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or GitHub
profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a line.

~~~
ProCynic
FYI your careers link 404s. Going by your site the actual link is
[http://careers.true.com/](http://careers.true.com/)

------
dimastopel
Twistlock ([https://www.twistlock.com/](https://www.twistlock.com/)) |
Herzliya, Israel | ONSITE | FULLTIME

At Twistlock you’ll find a bunch of geeks who love security and are passionate
about new technologies. We aim to develop a cutting-edge enterprise security
product that adapts traditional security to a world of Linux containers.
Twistlock, a well-funded and VC-backed company, seeks a small number of top-
tier, full-stack software engineers to join the team. We work with Golang,
Node.js, AngularJS, Docker, and rkt.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Full-stack engineer and / or the ability to learn new technologies super fast
      * A history of excellence in achievement – or just mutual friends who tell us you’re great
      * A passion for software development
    

Contact me at dima@twistlock.com

------
ngoel36
Uber - Software Engineer, International Growth | San Francisco, CA

The growth team is obsessed with one question – How do we bring Uber to the
world? We love metrics and fast paced execution.

We're building our team aggressively to focus on aggressive growth in India
(we're investing $1B: [http://on.tcrn.ch/l/58wp](http://on.tcrn.ch/l/58wp)) in
a competitive environment. We're hiring engineers at all levels to work on all
parts of the stack: Python, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Node.js, Redis, iOS apps,
Android apps.

Please send your CV to ngoel@uber.com if you're interested!

BENEFITS: Monthly Uber credits, 401(k) plan, gym reimbursement, nine paid
company holidays, Full medical/dental/vision package to fit your needs,
Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it.

------
anthonylukach
OspreyInformatics
[[http://www.ospreyinformatics.com/](http://www.ospreyinformatics.com/)] |
Calgary Alberta Canada | Full-Time Onsite

Multiple Positions: Full Stack Web Developer, UX Specialist, UI Specialist

We're building a modern SAAS visual-monitoring system to aide people with
keeping an eye on very-remote assets. We're starting development on a new
suite of products that you would be a large part of. We greatly value self-
driven learners, people with strong communication skills, and people who are
enthusiastic about designing, building, and shipping product.

Languages/tools/tech we use:

    
    
      - AWS
      - PostgreSQL
      - ElasticSearch
      - OpenCV
      - Python (Django, Celery)
      - Javascript (Angular.js)
      - Linux
      - Git
    

Relocation assistance offered.

Email us at careers@ospreyinformatics.com

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Maybe you've been a builder, but have always thought breaking seemed more fun?
Maybe you're a seasoned information security veteran looking for dedicated
research time? Maybe you've always been intrigued by security, but never had a
clear path for how to get started? Maybe you are an infosec wunderkind looking
for a place where you can be exposed to a myriad of technologies and products
over the course of a year? Maybe you mistyped a web address and somehow wound
up here? With the exception of that last example, we'd love to hear from you!

Many of you will be familiar with NCC Group's legacy US names - Matasano
Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group. We're now all officially
integrated under the NCC Group name and one happy family.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

Research - [https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).
We'd love to hear from you!

------
rickharrison
Meadow | Senior JavaScript Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Meadow (YC W15) creates products for the cannabis community. We help patients
find access to the medicine they need, and we create software to help medical
cannabis dispensaries run their organizations. The people at Meadow work on
challenges everyday that range from crafting consumer product interfaces to
back-end SaaS logic.

We are hiring our first engineer, but the fourth member of our engineering
team (3 of our co-founders are engineers). Meadow is comprised of multiple
React client applications alongside a Node.js back-end, and we are looking for
a strong JavaScript engineer to help shape the future of these applications.

More info here: [https://getmeadow.com/jobs](https://getmeadow.com/jobs)

Email work <at> getmeadow.com to apply.

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

This is my fourth monthly post and have hired a couple of great guys from the
past posts.

Expanding the scope to include Analytics, Data Warehouse, DevOps and App
developers. Please read on.

I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-
distance from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

~~~
dorsatum
would you guys be open to having interns?

~~~
somberi
@dorsatum - Yes, let us talk. Email me.

------
marcusddubois
Glassdoor | Mill Valley, CA (Just north of San Francisco) | Full Time | Onsite
([http://www.glassdoor.com/index.htm](http://www.glassdoor.com/index.htm))

If you're considering jobs posted here, we hope you're using our services to
learn more about all of these different companies! We provide transparency on
thousands of organizations across the world, and our mission is to help people
everywhere find jobs and companies they'll love.

All jobs are listed here:
[http://gldr.co/engineeringjobs](http://gldr.co/engineeringjobs)

Quick Summary of openings (we're a Java shop):

Lead + Senior Java Software Engineer (Full-Stack)

Senior Software Engineer, Search Infrastructure

Senior Data Engineer

Senior Android Engineer

Senior Software Engineer in Test

Feel free to shoot me a note with any questions: Marcus@Glassdoor.com (Tech
Recruiter)

------
josh_cutler
Optum - Minneapolis, MN - Software Engineer Onsite

At Optum, we want to make health care work better for everyone. In doing so,
we are changing a whole industry with our technology. If you are the kind of
engineer that likes the idea of disrupting an industry with your technology,
then we need you on our team.

We are currently building a team for a greenfield project that will provide
some of the foundational services on which Optum applications are built. Think
Facebook Graph API but for Healthcare. We are a small team with the ability to
set our own agenda, select our own technologies and build software however we
are most effective.

We are looking for rubyists, people that have experience building APIs,
scalable systems, and/or strong algorithmic or security backgrounds.

If you're interested in learning more please contact me at
josh.cutler@optum.com

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our microservice platform. World-class
companies (Airbnb, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use Medallia to
create awesome customer experiences.

We are a fast-growing (70% per year), Sequoia-backed company that recently
became a tech unicorn; our mission is no less than to transform the way the
world's companies view and interact with their customers. We allow hundreds of
thousands of employees to access, analyze and take action on large amounts of
customer data in real time. We are still a small engineering team, only about
50 or so of us, thus everyone counts.

Dividing our codebase into independent microservices will make it easier for
new engineers to get up to speed, enable much faster deployments of new code
(by the engineers themselves) and make it easier and cheaper to scale with
much better resiliency.

Despite the popularity of microservice architectures, and plethora of
available frameworks, there are still many unsolved problems (especially
around RPC performance, storage and freely moving processes around) in
operating at scale in production. We not only want to solve these for
ourselves, but share our findings and tools with the wider community.

We are using a blend of the best tech out there: Docker for containerization;
Aurora/Mesos for data center / server management; CEPH for fully redundant
storage and putting it together in a way we haven't seen anyone else do. Check
out this presentation we held at a recent Docker meetup (hosted by us) for how
we are going about it:

[http://files.meetup.com/10524692/Relocatable%20Docker%20Cont...](http://files.meetup.com/10524692/Relocatable%20Docker%20Containers%20with%20CEPH.pdf)

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
korijn
Clinical Graphics | Delft, The Netherlands | REMOTE | Python Developer |
career@clinicalgraphics.com

Help patients move again!

The core of our work consists of a pre-operative planning system for
orthopedic surgery. We are connected directly to medical clinics via a web
service.

We are looking for someone who is skilled in Python, image processing,
visualization, and is familiar with continuous integration workflow (think
DTAP).

Interested? Send your resume and motivation or questions you may have to:
career@clinicalgraphics.com or call us at +31 15 744 0137 (9 a.m. to 6 p.m.,
GMT+1).

We are NOT open to recruitment agency services.

[https://www.clinicalgraphics.com/en/about-
us/careers/python-...](https://www.clinicalgraphics.com/en/about-
us/careers/python-developer/)

------
seancoleman
Tuft & Needle | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & Front-End

We're disrupting the mattress industry by providing a high-quality mattress
for less by cutting out the middle-man markups and scammy industry tactics. In
2013, we set out to build a better product, and a better experience than what
was offered to us. Along the way, we've found a passion for creating products
of value. Careers at Tuft & Needle go well beyond competitive pay, benefits,
and perks (although we have all of those). We're much more than a mattress
company. At Tuft & Needle, we are a collection of entrepreneurs who have come
together to build something we could not have done on our own.

[https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs](https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs)

email sean at tuftandneedle dot com

------
sniW
Wealthsimple - [https://www.wealthsimple.com](https://www.wealthsimple.com) \-
Toronto, ON

We're on a mission to make investing smarter and simpler for everyone. We
develop algorithms to track, manage, and rebalance client portfolios.

We're currently hiring Full-Stack Web Developers, iOS Developers, and Android
Developers:
[https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs](https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs)

We push code (after review!) to production several times a day and are working
on some cool technical challenges like building a scalable trade execution
platform, automating portfolio rebalancing, and automated tax-loss harvesting.
We use modern technologies like: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, SASS, PostgreSQL
running on Heroku.

Contact: jobs@wealthsimple.com

------
piavpn
Private Internet Access | West Hollywood, CA or REMOTE | Full-Stack Ruby and
JavaScript Engineers

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

We're one of the world's leading VPN service providers and are looking to grow
our team with people who care about privacy and freedom. We are focusing on
improving the entire customer experience of our product and service,
everything from the website, customer portal, internal tools, to our VPN
clients.

While we're looking for well-rounded full-stackers, we have a couple of
different focus areas:

* Ruby generalists who are intimately familiar with Rails

* Front-end JavaScript engineers who have experience with client-side frameworks like React and Flux

Our stack, including infrastructure and deployment tools, is completely Ruby-
based. Our desktop VPN clients are built with Ruby and web technologies. Our
ideal candidates should have extensive experience with one or more of the
following:

* Payments provider integration and subscription management (e.g., Stripe, PayPal, Amazon, etc.)

* Performance optimization of the site itself, database schema and queries, etc.

* Affiliate program implementation and third-party integrations

* Cross-platform (Mac, Windows, Linux) app development using web technologies (Titanium, node.js, Electron/Atom, etc.)

We're a remote team (unless you happen to be based in the LA area, in which
case you'd want to come work from our beautiful office in West Hollywood
hills), and all of our collaboration happens over Slack and Trello, with the
occasional email.

Email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with your resume and/or links to projects
you've worked on, a link to your GitHub (or some other site where we can see
your code), and what makes you interested in our company. Don't forget to
mention you're from HN!

------
forcer
Optimal Software s.r.o | Network and web performance expert | Full Time / Part
time | Remote
([http://www.optimalsoftware.cz/](http://www.optimalsoftware.cz/))

We are looking for an engineer with deep understanding of how the fundamentals
of Internet work (BGP,DNS, IP, peering, ASNs, ICMP, traceroute, HTTP, UDP /
TCP, latencies / throughput etc). The network expert and excellent writer who
can create reports and analysis about different aspects of internet
infrastructure, including analysis of recent downtimes of popular services,
comparison reports of different cloud providers. Optionally, successful
candidate should have a good understanding of web performance concepts and
browser behavior.

Please send resume to CEO - janusz@optimalsoftware.cz

------
zhwrd
Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team. We are
looking for the roles below.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL,
Cassandra, Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

\- Platform Engineer - Python experience, intermediate/sr, understanding of
service-oriented architectures (more info > [http://unata.com/platform-
eng](http://unata.com/platform-eng))

\- Data Science Engineer - Application development experience, machine
learning knowledge & experience (more info > [http://unata.com/data-sci-
eng](http://unata.com/data-sci-eng))

\- QA Engineer - Test automation, development experince, process minded,
familiarity with CI systems like Jenkins (more info > [http://unata.com/qa-
eng](http://unata.com/qa-eng))

\- Data Developer - Data integration development experience, detail oriented
(more info > [http://unata.com/data-developer](http://unata.com/data-
developer))

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

------
xophishox
Brivo INC | Bethesda, Md | Multiple positions

[https://brivo.com/about/careers](https://brivo.com/about/careers)

Brivo INC is a Physical access control company, and the first to bring cloud
based physical access to businesses.

We are hiring in all departments for multiple positions.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software testing and
development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing, JavaScript Unit
testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing hassle-free. Sauce
lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly across 350+
OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _DBA / Data Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Systems Engineers and Senior Systems Engineers, Operations_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _System Administrators_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, dedicated,
entrepreneurial thinking INTERNS ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Development (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Web Development (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- SEO & Growth hacking

\- Data science / business intelligence

 _Culture:_

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- Friday every two weeks is Dev Day, which is completely for refactoring,
automation, simplification and tech talks

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

 _About us:_

\- we're early stage, bootstrapped, frugal and rather share the company with
our employees than with VCs

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible even for entry
levels

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:

[https://www.justwatch.com/company/talent.html](https://www.justwatch.com/company/talent.html)

------
cstigler
Zaption ([http://www.zaption.com](http://www.zaption.com)) || San Francisco,
CA

Senior Full-Stack Web Engineer (Node.js, MongoDB, Knockout.js) || Full-Time

Senior iOS Engineer (Objective-C, sprinkling of Swift) || Full-Time

Zaption is an education-technology startup that's fixing video learning.
Teachers and trainers use our web app to turn online videos (from YouTube,
Vimeo, etc) into interactive learning experiences that engage students and
deepen understanding. We're a small (9-person) team that is funded, growing,
and has real customers and revenue. We're looking for a dev who's interested
in education, and passionate about making learning more personal, meaningful,
and relevant (and also good with the web technologies OR iOS dev).

If you're interested, email charlie@zaption.com

------
liampronan
Helloscout [[http://helloscout.com/](http://helloscout.com/)] | San Francisco,
CA | Onsite

About us: We connect travelers with locals who help find/book awesome
experiences. Currently, we use these tools: obj-c, parse.com, express, git,
js, html, css.

We're looking for another mobile developer to join our team to help build out
our iOS product. On the backend, we run on Parse, so any JS/Parse experience
would be a plus.

If you're interested/have any questions/just want to say hello, send me an
email and I'll get back within a day: liam@helloscout.com

[https://angel.co/helloscout/jobs/75933-software-engineer-
mob...](https://angel.co/helloscout/jobs/75933-software-engineer-mobile-
engineer)

------
ivnezapno
Glovo ([http://glovoapp.com](http://glovoapp.com)) | Barcelona, Spain | Full-
time, ONSITE, VISA

MOBILE DEVELOPERS (iOS, Android)

In urban hubs people lack time and simple daily tasks that involve moving
across the city often break into our routine. In order to solve this problem
Glovo developed a mobile application, which connects people that don’t have
enough time with a community of independent couriers who are available to run
their errands immediately and on-demand in less than 60 minutes. In other
words, Glovo is like a new personal courier available to everyone.

We’re Looking For UI-magicians who know the “Apple way” or “Google way” of
doing things with at least 2 years of experience developing UI-heavy
applications.

Please contact me at dmitry@glovoapp.com (I’m a CTO). I’d like to talk to you
soon!

------
kbanman
Hootsuite | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Onsite | Full-time

We currently have openings for the following positions:

    
    
      Build and Deploy Engineer
      Data Scientist
      Intermediate Software Engineer, Data Lab
      Intermediate Software Engineer, Mobile Web
      Junior Network Engineer
      Junior Software Engineer, Android
      Senior Operations Engineer
      Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack
      Senior Software Engineer, iOS
      Technical Project Manager
      Technical Project Manager, Operations
    

Learn more about our engineering challenges on our code blog:
[http://code.hootsuite.com/](http://code.hootsuite.com/) Apply here:
[https://hootsuite.com/about/careers](https://hootsuite.com/about/careers)

~~~
SayItAintSoJoe
Hi! Would you be willing to hire candidates from abroad (namely, UK) willing
to relocate?

------
dhendo
Fresh Relevance | ONSITE | Southampton, UK

We're looking for a Python or node.js developer to join our growing startup.
We build a SaaS system that helps eCommerce sites of all sizes improve their
sales with timely and relevant engagements and recommendations to their
customers based on their behaviour.

Our stack is python, django, node.js, zmq, mongodb, redis, mysql, AWS and
chef. We're looking to add to our development team, and are open to frontend,
backend or fullstack developers who want to take on some interesting scale and
data-crunching challenges.

We're located just outside of Southampton, Hampshire on a green and pleasant
Science Park (we just moved into a larger office that overlooks the croquet
lawn today!), within easy reach of the New Forest and just over an hour to
central London by train.

email: hello@freshrelevance.com

------
nitindhar7
Host Committee (NYC)
[http://www.hostcommittee.com/](http://www.hostcommittee.com/)

We are looking for full-time engineers who are interested in an opportunity to
challenge their abilities across a full stack. AWS, mongo, dev ops, back-end,
front-end and data warehousing. This is a unique opportunity to work with a
creative tech team and engage in cross-departmental collaboration, all eyes on
delivering a meaningful consumer experience at all times. For the challenge-
driven, this is an amazing environment to excel in your areas of strength, and
also learn new skills from fellow specialists. We have technical challenges in
areas like:

\- Ticketing \- Group management \- Fulfillment

If you're interested in making an impact on the ticketing space email
nitin@hostcommittee.com!

~~~
chinmayb
Ticketing startups can be interesting. What's group management?

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | DevOps Engineer/Font End Engineer | Fulltime | Shanghai

== About Strikingly ==

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

== Experience Required ==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince me that you know and have experience with:

* HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React.js, Angular.js - Font End Engineer

* Docker, Ruby on Rails, AWS, HAProxy, CDN - DevOps Engineer

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

== How To Apply ==

E-Mail: jobs@strikingly.com

------
ska
Synaptive Medical | Full Time | Onsite | Toronto

We're looking for a scientific developer to help us change the way that
neurosurgery is done. Someone who has significant industry experience shipping
production code combined with technical background to read papers and develop
algorithms.

Key things we are looking for include experience with c++, numerical coding
techniques, concurrency, image and signal processing techniques. Medical
device industry experience is a real plus, too.

For more details have a look at:
[http://synaptivemedical.com/careers/jobid_12/](http://synaptivemedical.com/careers/jobid_12/)
which includes instructions for applying.

[http://synaptivemedical.com/](http://synaptivemedical.com/)

~~~
gct
I've got a lot of the skills you guys seem to be looking for, but I'm not open
to relocation right now, are you firm on the on-site requirement?

~~~
ska
It's pretty firm a the moment, yes. Thanks for the interest though.

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco or remote

We make a PaaS for data science that helps sophisticated organizations
develop, share, and deploy their analyses and models. We have a growing number
of large enterprise customers, and we are growing our team to keep up with the
demand for new functionality.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers, "Customer Success" / Sales
Engineers, and UI/UX developers. Our stack is mostly in Scala, and we make
heavy use of Docker under the hood. It's a complex product — job distribution,
a revisioned file store with support for large files, containers — so we need
people with serious tech chops.

Apply at
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

~~~
zhvihti
I'm one of Domino's 8 engineers and wanted to provide a bit of depth.

My colleagues are all smart, experienced and very motivated. They have taught
me a lot (not just Scala :)) and even though I'm quite new I'm already working
on some of the most critical components. We all take an active role in
deciding the future of the product, including joining calls with customers and
talking to them directly.

We have a very solid development process and care deeply about maintaining a
high level of product quality. This is especially important for our on-premise
users who have more controls around updating their deployment. We are all
full-stack developers and take different roles on different issues which keeps
us engaged with every part of the product. This is going to be even more vital
now that the team is expanding rapidly.

We use Scala, Play, Backbone, and Docker (lots of it).

We have a massive roadmap and I am very excited about what's coming. I'm sure
you will like it here!

Feel free to ask questions :)

~~~
sadok
I applied to the Designer position and never heard back!

------
elam
Ayuda Media Systems | Fulltime Onsite | Montreal & Germany

Ayuda Media Systems was founded in 2003 with the objective of building the
world’s best Out Of Home (OOH) software. Join us, and your code will drive
10-million-dollar digital billboards and empower businesses on all five
continents (Antarctica is currently excluded).

We are looking for iOS and .Net developers for onsite positions in Montreal or
Germany. For more information, visit
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ayuda#jobs](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ayuda#jobs).

Interested in applying? Take our dev challenge!
[http://www.ayudasystems.com/Jobs?id=18139#devchallenge](http://www.ayudasystems.com/Jobs?id=18139#devchallenge)

------
Chris911
Montreal, Canada - Full Time - Onsite

Busbud ([https://www.busbud.com](https://www.busbud.com)) is looking for
Node.JS developers.

We mostly use Node.JS, postgresql, express, React.

You'll design, document, create and improve the Busbud API and everything
behind it, powering mobile apps, websites, partners and analytics. You'll work
with our web and app teams to evolve the API, with our integrations team to
improve feature coverage and with the dev team as a whole to improve
performance and reliability. And most importantly, you'll help users buy their
tickets and get to their travel destination.

Listing:
[https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://busbud.bamboohr.com/jobs/) or send
me an email at christophe@busbud.com

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather | Front-End Engineer & Back-End/API Engineer | New York, NY |
ONSITE preferred, REMOTE maybe | pathgather.com

Pathgather is a Techstars NYC startup building an enterprise learning platform
that - unlike traditional learning systems forced on employees - is one you'll
actually enjoy using. We’re solving a big problem felt by almost all large
companies: how to continuously train and educate your workforce with
modern/relevant content.

One way we're doing that is through one of the more engaging and attractive
interfaces in the enterprise market today, paired with an extreme focus on the
end user (the employee). Past learning systems have focused heavily on
compliance, providing tools to administrators to force and require learning.
We want to inspire learning, not require it.

And even though we’re still pretty small (8 full-time members) and young (just
been launched for a bit over a year), companies are starting to take notice.
We’re working with some pretty notable customers, including Walmart, Qualcomm,
and Twitter.

We’re looking to add a member on both the front-end team
(Javascript/Coffeescript, Angular, Sass, Haml, Browserify, Grunt) and back-end
(Ruby/Rails, Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch). For the front-end, you'd do
everything from helping define the UI/UX for new feature releases to actual
feature implementation in the usual front-end technologies (Javascript, CSS,
HTML, etc). For the back-end, we’re looking for an API expert, someone who can
come in and our own suite of APIs (both internal and external).

To apply, please email me at jamie@pathgather.com. We have a great work
environment in our Union Square office and would love for you to be a part!
You can also see more about us and what we offer at
[https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs) and
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/pathgather](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/pathgather)

------
arasmussen
Product Pains | Designer | San Francisco, CA

[http://productpains.com](http://productpains.com) INTERNS / REMOTE

Hi! Product Pains is an early-stage community dedicated to improving products.
I’m the only one working on it full time.

I’m looking for a designer to help me create some beautiful, engaging blog
posts. The blog is targeted at designers and others who really care about
building and using high quality product experiences in order to build an
audience for Product Pains. I’ve got a lot of content outlined but need help
fleshing it out, creating visuals, and making it beautiful.

I’m open to interns, contract work, remote work, or bringing someone on to the
team full time. I care more about you being the right fit. I love all talent,
including the young and eager.

Email me at: andrew@productpains.com.

------
wildekek
AVG Innovation Labs - Amsterdam Netherlands

We’re a hiring a Senior Android Developer to be part of our startup
accelerator team!

Are you an early adopter of web & mobile products? Are you passionate about
any of the following subjects: mobile OS internals and security aspects,
privacy products, lean development, Internet of Things or smart home? Do you
blog your thoughts/ideas/views on markets and products? Have you worked on a
crazy idea and took it all the way to test it with customers – even if you
failed Are you looking for a new challenge? Contact us, because we are looking
for you.

Full description: [https://careers.avg.com/our-vacancies/4261-senior-android-
de...](https://careers.avg.com/our-vacancies/4261-senior-android-developer/)

------
arram
ZeroCater is hiring - SF - zerocater.com - Fulltime

We’ve built the #1 way for companies to feed their people. ZeroCater is a
marketplace that connects companies with great local restaurants and caterers.
We’re feeding hundreds of companies, ranging from newborn startups, to the
Fortune 100.

We’re here to build something people love. We’re a scrappy company that’s
scaled to tens of millions in yearly sales on little funding.

We’re based in San Francisco and backed by investors like Y Combinator and the
creator of Gmail. We’re looking for people with an ownership mentality who
want to work with like-minded folks to build something great.

We are hiring a VP of Engineering, Head of Product & Senior Engineers.

Please join us! To apply,
[https://zerocater.com/jobs/](https://zerocater.com/jobs/)

------
mrkurt
We (Compose, YC s11, now part of IBM) are hiring for a bunch of positions.
Notably —

* Platform engineer ([https://www.compose.io/jobs/#platform-engineer](https://www.compose.io/jobs/#platform-engineer)): if you like working on distributed systems, containers, and tremendous database problems in the real world, this is for you.

* Technical Content Creator ([https://www.compose.io/jobs/#technical-content-creator](https://www.compose.io/jobs/#technical-content-creator)): This is an interesting role, it's not quite marketing and not quite engineering. If you like creating content, can explain how to solve problems, and know how to talk to developers, give it a look.

------
destraynor
Intercom | San Francisco and Dublin (IE) | Full Time | Onsite | Visa

[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

We’re looking for big thinkers with small egos to join our vision to change
how businesses communicate with their customers. Our team brings together
expertise across product, design, engineering, sales, and marketing from top
tier companies including Google, Facebook, Amazon, Apple, Box, Zendesk, and
Atlassian.

We’re looking for Engineers in all areas, in both our Dublin and San Francisco
offices.

If you're considering applying, have a read of how we hire:
[https://blog.intercom.io/how-we-hire-engineers-
part-1/](https://blog.intercom.io/how-we-hire-engineers-part-1/)

------
ElMono
Northrop Grumman Aerospace Systems - Onsite | El Segundo, CA | Full-time

We're looking for a graphics engineer to add features to and improve the
fidelity of our predictive renderer built on the Nvidia Optix platform. The
renderer is used to help design and simulate vehicles. You'll be involved in
helping solve problems in the areas of materials to numerical optimization to
volume rendering, and more.

US citizenship and the ability to obtain a US DOD secret clearance is
required.

More information at:
[https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobdetail.ftl?jo...](https://ngc.taleo.net/careersection/ngc_pro/jobdetail.ftl?job=764010&src=JB-10200)

If interested, please send questions and resumes for expedited review to Liang
dot Yu at ngc dot com

~~~
ElMono
More specifically, we're looking for someone with strong experience in C++ and
CUDA/GPU programming.

------
honoredb
Medidata, NYC, London and elsewhere:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3fEZvhw9](http://jobvite.com/m?3fEZvhw9) (all listings)

[http://jobvite.com/m?3BDZvhwu](http://jobvite.com/m?3BDZvhwu) (NYC Software
Engineer)

Medidata is an established company working on optimizing every aspect of
clinical trials, getting medicine to people faster, cheaper, and more
reliably. We're building a heterogenous platform (okay, there's a lot of
Rails, but other stuff too) based on API discovery, hypermedia descriptors,
and other ways of making REST-based systems more loosely coupled. If you're
willing to spend an hour talking about whether a given method should be a PUT
or a POST, come give us a hand.

moc.losdm@reniewa

------
mgutten
HealthRight | San Francisco, CA | Full Time ONSITE

We're a growing team of passionate and highly ambitious people with a data-
driven eHealth platform built to deliver customized solutions and beautiful
health experiences to our users. We've recently merged a successful b2c
doctor's network with a high-powered performance marketing team to scale our
proven model under HealthRight, and we're looking for motivated backend
engineers to have significant impact on our scalable technology.

Stack includes - Ruby on Rails, AWS, PostgreSQL

Dev ops experience a plus.

More info can be found at:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/5150707467.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/5150707467.html)

Reach out to me directly via careers@healthright.com if interested

------
nidx
ICOM Productions
[http://www.icomproductions.ca/](http://www.icomproductions.ca/) | ONSITE
Calgary Alberta

Web Software Developer

We are Canada's largest custom eLearning shop and we create some of the most
innovative and effective training around! Our Technical Development team is
responsible for creating the systems that deliver our educational training in
a variety of forms.

As a software developer at ICOM, you will collaborate with our team of
technical wizards to produce innovative solutions using the latest web
technologies. Have a new technology you’ve been dying to use? We are open to
trying new things, but be prepared to teach your fellow developers all about
it! Just look at how friendly we all are!

Tech Team
([http://s3.icom.productions/tech_team.jpg](http://s3.icom.productions/tech_team.jpg))

Our ideal candidate has graduated with a degree in Computer Science within the
last few years and is interested in cutting-edge web application development.
They are able to motivate themselves in a flexible environment. They can solve
problems both individually and collaboratively, while not being afraid to ask
for help when the need it. They are familiar with at least one C-style
language, such as PHP, Java, C, C#, JavaScript, or the Go programming
language.

Here are some of the technologies that we are currently using:

    
    
      * Git
      * SQL (MySQL & DQL)
      * Linux (RHEL/CENTOS 5)
      * HTML & CSS
      * JavaScript (ES6, React, AngularJS)
      * PHP
    

We don’t expect you to have had real-world experience using all of these
technologies. ICOM is a learning company, and that applies to our employees as
much as it applies to our clients. If any of this appeals to you, apply now!

[http://jobs.icomproductions.ca/apply/ewHN2U/Web-Software-
Dev...](http://jobs.icomproductions.ca/apply/ewHN2U/Web-Software-Developer)

------
mistermahesh
Canva | Sydney, Australia | Visa | Relocation paid Canva is revolutionising
design with 20,000 new users everyday.
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)
[https://about.canva.com/careers/front-end-
engineer/](https://about.canva.com/careers/front-end-engineer/)

Looking for Frontend Engineers: \- Javascript expert \- Strong academic
background \- Excellent grasp of software engineering fundamentals \-
Excellent English communication skills, written and spoken

Position is fulltime in Sydney. Come be part of Australia's next Unicorn.
email resumes to jobs@canva.com. Please state that you saw the add on Hacker
News.

------
dzlobin
The New York Times - New York, NY -
[http://developers.nytimes.com/careers](http://developers.nytimes.com/careers)

We're hiring iOS engineers for multiple teams. Feel free to reach out to me
directly at danny dot zlobinsky at nytimes dot com

------
bwater
Bridgewater Associates | Westport, CT | Onsite technology roles
[http://tinyurl.com/pofvg4e](http://tinyurl.com/pofvg4e) We are currently
hiring technologists across the company to help on a variety of initiatives.
We are developing an infrastructure for the future, which will be a cloud-
based, secure, and highly available platform, using technologies like AWS,
Ansible, and Chef. We are also building an IDE for investment logic which
allows our researchers to express their ideas and test them in a variety of
economic conditions, using Scala, Cassandra, grid computing, and other
technologies. We have dozens of other projects and are hiring for many roles -
just apply if you want to learn more.

------
karlkatzke
Voyant, Inc. | Javascript Developer (Ember) | Austin, TX

[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/us/default/aboutus/em...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/us/default/aboutus/emberjsdev.html)

Do you enjoy working in a flexible, family-oriented environment with a variety
of adorable canines? Can you serve up a righteous beat-down in Super Smash
Brothers? Do you enjoy bi-weekly massages, unlimited Topo-chico, and the
ability to work from a treadmill desk? We are looking for intelligent and
highly motivated individuals to add to our team of developers. At Voyant you
will have the ability to help design, architect, and lead the implementation
of our next generation web/tablet-based applications built with cutting-edge
Javascript-MVC frameworks. Be ready to wear a variety of hats, because we work
in an agile-development environment where you can get your hands dirty in just
about anything that you might be interested in.

\- We are looking for team members to help design, architect, and lead the
implementation of our next generation web/tablet-based applications built with
cutting edge Javascript-MVC frameworks.

Experience: \- Extensive front-end development experience with HTML,
Javascript, and CSS \- Experience building enterprise class applications with
EmberJS or other JS frameworks such as AngularJS, Backbone, or ExtJS \-
Experience working with XML, JSON, and RESTful web services \- Familiarity and
some experience with Spring and Hibernate \- Enjoy working as a self-starter
in an agile development environment

Location: Austin, TX. Optional travel opportunities to the UK and Ireland
available if desired.

If you are looking for the chance to jump in and lead the creation of an
important new solution, contact us at jobs@planwithvoyant.com.

We offer a highly competitive salary with stock options, full family medical
and dental insurance, and retirement plan.

Relocation and immigration visa sponsorship is not currently available.

------
choult
DataSift | London/Reading UK | Various positions ONSITE

DataSift, the world's leading supplier of human data - for example, we are the
only provider of Facebook Topic Data and full-fidelity analytics of posts and
comments - is growing like mad. We're after engineers and devops of numerous
descriptions to add to our world class team in Reading and London, UK.

Our stack includes (in no particular order):

* Hadoop * Scala * C++ * PHP * NodeJS * Python * ZeroMQ * Kafka * Redis * Go

Job listing and descriptions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3GLZvhwH](http://jobvite.com/m?3GLZvhwH)

For more information on any engineering jobs, drop me a line on
chris.hoult@datasift.com and I'll do my best to answer. Please note, we do not
deal with any recruitment agencies or services.

~~~
notmyusername
Is this only permanent? Would you consider freelance contractors? I am based
in London
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

------
yourabi
Gracenote: Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area) - Full time, No remote, relocation
possible, no visa sponsorship possible.

Interested in working on crawlers and distributed systems? Interested in
functional languages like Clojure and Scala? Gracenote is hiring a senior
software engineer.

Gracenote is the top provider of entertainment information, creating industry-
leading databases of TV, movie, and music metadata for entertainment guides
and applications. Our technology serves billions of requests daily to hundreds
of millions of devices around the world. You’ll be working a set of crawlers
responsible for discovering, acquiring and storing data and applications that
make use of that data.

If interested email me at this username at gracenote. No 3rd parties, no
recruiters please.

Responsibilities: \- Write well-designed, well-tested code that performs well

\- Design, implement, and own new systems – from design to operations

\- Occasional on-call operations / support \- Reduce technical debt in
existing systems (refactoring, testing…etc)

\- Proactively look for ways to make our software more scalable, reliable and
fun

\- Help change the way we think about solving problems

Requirements: \- Strong background in Java, Ruby, Python or another OO
language (our current stack)

\- Solid understanding of the full web technology stack

\- Familiarity with a variety of (relational and non-relational)
databases/data stores

\- Experience with AWS (or another infrastructure platform)

Pluses: \- Experience with web crawling, scraping

\- Experience with Clojure, Scala, Hive, or Go

\- Experience with functional programming, functional architectures

\- Experience with data processing architectures with Kafka, Storm, or Spark.

\- Experience with ZooKeeper, etcd or similar

\- Experience with Chef

\- GitHub repo / Open Source

------
kandalf
Lynk Messenger | Full Time | Interns | Software Engineers

Lynk is a fast, powerful, and free messaging solution that enhances your
interactions with friends and the people you meet. Lynk enables off-line
chatting via low-energy Bluetooth (no WiFi/data required), and other exciting
and unique features. Find us in the app store or head to lynkmessenger.com.

We are seeking full-time engineers (and select interns) to help on all aspects
of our iOS, Android, and Erlang backend development. The job is based out of
our San Francisco office and includes competitive salary and benefits.
Essential to our consideration are intelligence, the ability to work hard and
on a team, and a demonstrated passion for coding.

Interested candidates please send your resume, along with a brief email, to
luke@lynk.chat.

------
qooleot
IVC | Full Time | Raleigh, NC

We're looking for a Sencha Extjs developer to work on a team for our SaaS
product, with a focus on visual analytics, dynamically generated pages
(grids/forms/layout are set by end users and stored in json metadata), and a
responsive UI. We also use Highcharts, node.js for the backend (with code
shared between front-end), and extensive use of websockets, and ES6 javascript
features.

IVC is a custom Enterprise Application Software (EAS) development company
specializing in database-backed web applications. We develop full-stack
products in a variety of industries. Our company thrives within an agile work
environment. We are looking for results oriented individuals with a strong
desire to grow during this time of rapid expansion.

------
rumayor
Regalii | Remote in Canada or SF | Ruby Developers

Regalii is a platform that allows immigrants to pay their family’s bills
anywhere in the world. Regalii graduated from Y-Combinator’s class of 2013 and
our investors include Andreessen Horowitz, Winklevoss Capital, Alexis Ohanian,
Kapoor Capital, Maverick Capital, among others.

We are now used by 18 leading remittance partners in the U.S., representing
over 40,000 locations to allow their customers to pay bills anywhere in the
world.

We're looking for smart and passionate people to join us, mostly on the
technical side. If any of this sounds interesting, please drop our CTO a line
(naysawn at regalii . com) just to say hello.

More info at
[https://www.regalii.com/company](https://www.regalii.com/company)

------
smilliken
MixRank | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Data Engineer

Big data, distributed systems, data science, and web crawling— a few of our
favorite things!

We're a small team in the heart of SoMA, San Francisco that's really into
data.

Work with us on big data problems in a small team environment. We're hiring
full stack and data/systems engineers. MixRank is a perfect environment for
anyone interested in web crawling, big data systems, analytics, data
analysis/mining, machine learning, and data visualization. You can learn about
all of these things the hard way: in the trenches with us, as we scale.

[https://jobs.lever.co/mixrank/b3ec68a6-afff-404c-ab20-86c568...](https://jobs.lever.co/mixrank/b3ec68a6-afff-404c-ab20-86c56857eae0)

------
kfor
Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation | Seattle, WA

Data Scientist / Simulations and Forecasting Researcher

[http://bit.ly/ihme-hn](http://bit.ly/ihme-hn)

IHME is 250 person independent research institute affiliated with the
University of Washington, primarily focused on global health research and
statistics.

I'm looking for a data scientist / researcher / dev for a cool project we're
working on that aims to simulate the health of the entire world. Experience
with distributed computing a must, as this is a massively parallel task.

We've got a lot of fun toys to play with like a 20k core cluster and all the
latest Spark gizmos, plus you get to work on projects that have proven impact
on the world.

Contact me at kfor at uw dot edu if you're interested.

------
dboyd
San Francisco, CA REMOTE

Lendeavor helps people get small business loans. Since the beginning of 2014,
we've helped bakers, consultants, builders, sneakerheads, doctors, and brewers
get the money they need to grow their businesses. We've curated the
alternative lending market, gathering the best options into an easy to use
platform where borrowers can compare their financing options side by side.

We are hiring are second, third and fourth engineer(s). Come join a small and
exciting team! We're looking for strong developers that have experience with
Ruby and Rails and/or Javascript (ideally with experience in a JS framework
like Ember or Angular).

[https://www.lendeavor.com/careers](https://www.lendeavor.com/careers)

------
nylonpsycho
Vector Software, Inc. || Full-Stack Developer || Berkeley, CA, ONSITE

[https://www.vectorcast.com/](https://www.vectorcast.com/)

We're looking for a full-stack developer (Python/SQL/JS) to bring embedded
application developers next-level insight into code quality and test coverage,
and to spread that insight throughout their organization. You'll be working in
a small team on meaningful, high-level navigation of data for complex low-
level systems. You'll be an integral part of development, from analysis, to
design, to implementation.

If you're into Web development and have a background with compiled languages,
test systems, and/or the embedded space, let's talk!

email: samuel dot fischmann at vectorcast dot com

------
cj
Position: Full-Stack Engineer (Javascript / Node / Backbone)

Location: SF, onsite

Company: Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).

Localize is building tools to simplify the deployment and delivery of
translated applications. We believe that startups are leaving a lot of growth
on the table by ignoring foreign users/customers. It's an enormous
opportunity.

As our 4th team member, you'd have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page).

Apply: jobs@localizejs.com

________

You should be able to:

— Navigate our stack: Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, and
Less.

— Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understand MVC patterns and UI design

— Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.

------
boxctim
tiko, Swisscom Energy Solutions | Olten, Switzerland | ONSITE | FULLTIME

tiko is a start-up created in September 2012, our mission is building the
largest smart grid in the world. Our engineering team uses the latest tools
and technologies to solve new and exciting problems related to energy
production and energy saving.

We are looking for a talented Full Stack Web developer (Python, Javascript)
with some UX experience: [http://www.indeed.ch/cmp/tiko/jobs/Full-Stack-
Developer-8eed...](http://www.indeed.ch/cmp/tiko/jobs/Full-Stack-
Developer-8eed9093c3921101) For more info please refer
[https://tiko.ch/](https://tiko.ch/) Thanks!

------
butner
Stride Health, Inc _San Francisco, CA_

Stride empowers independent workers to make intelligent health coverage and
financial decisions, helping them to stay healthy and focused on achieving
their personal goals.

We're looking for passionate people to fill a variety of product-focused
software engineering roles, ranging from front-end to dev-ops and data
science. Some of our base technologies include:

    
    
      front-end/web: angularjs, nodejs, redis
      backend: scala/spray, postgres, cassandra, elastic-search
      dev-ops: chef, aws/ec2/opswork
      data science: python, pandas, spark
    

Reach out through
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth) or
email anna@

------
redmattred
MAVRCK (TechStars 2014) is hiring a senior front end engineer. AngularJS +
NodeJS. Located in the North End in Boston, MA

We are looking for hackers who are interested in solving complex problems for
real customers, while working with the latest front-end technology. In this
role you will help lead development of the MAVRCK application for web and
mobile. You will receive hands on experience implementing several front-end
and mobile technologies in a production environment that has over 500K
customers. You will work on a small nimble team of engineers with minimal
process and will be given the opportunity to do big things and own the
software you build. Most importantly, we want you to learn fast and have fun –
like our team does!

Get in touch at matt@mavrck.co

------
SilasX
hiQ Labs

Location: SF

hiQ Labs is pioneering the brand new sector of human capital analytics. We use
real data science to provide insights into employee retention, hiring, and
career enhancement for customers including Facebook, Box.com, Nestle, and The
Gap.

We are seeking a senior engineer to handle a variety of mission-critical tasks
revolving around dev ops, build/test, and infrastructure.

The ideal candidate has 5++ years of experience with UNIX (Linux, OSX),
networking, security, Q/A, testing, continuous integration, and RE. Knowledge
of these systems a big plus: Apache, Django, Jenkins, AWS, Github,
Jira/Confluence, Python, MySQL, mongodb.

Please email your CV or resume to dev.jobs at hiqlabs.com

[https://www.hiqlabs.com/jobs](https://www.hiqlabs.com/jobs)

------
ivnezapno
Glovo ([http://glovoapp.com](http://glovoapp.com)) | Barcelona, Spain | Full-
time, ONSITE, VISA

BACKEND DEVELOPERS

In urban hubs people lack time and simple daily tasks that involve moving
across the city often break into our routine. In order to solve this problem
Glovo developed a mobile application, which connects people that don’t have
enough time with a community of independent couriers who are available to run
their errands immediately and on-demand in less than 60 minutes. In other
words, Glovo is like a new personal courier available to everyone.

We’re looking for experienced java, php and python developers. Please contact
me at dmitry@glovoapp.com (I’m a CTO). I’d like to talk to you soon!

------
ecto
[https://imgur.com](https://imgur.com) | San Francisco | Full Time | Frontend,
iOS, Ops, Design | ONSITE

Imgur is the largest image community on the web, clocking in at over 60
billion image views per month! Come have an impact on the lives of millions of
people, while working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small
engineering team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a
massive scale.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[https://imgur.com/jobs](https://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions
about the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur feel
free to e-mail me at cam @ imgur . com

------
bgoodness
Integrated Healthcare Association | Senior Data Analyst | Oakland, CA

[http://www.iha.org/pdfs_documents/about_us/Senior-Data-
Analy...](http://www.iha.org/pdfs_documents/about_us/Senior-Data-Analyst-
Description-Final-20150728.pdf)

The Senior Data Analyst will analyze results and model hypothetical financial
projections, create and present graphical summaries of results, and conduct
performance calculations and quality-check reports.

IHA leads regional and statewide California performance measurement and value-
based payment programs, serves as an incubator for pilot programs and
demonstration projects, and collaborates with diverse healthcare stakeholders
on a variety of critical healthcare issues.

------
jramsden
Amazon Web Services - Trusted Advisor | Seattle, WA | Onsite

I am looking for a wicked smart, experienced and flexible software developer
who is interested in building services, data mining, best practices of cloud
infrastructure, and working with great people. Your background can vary quite
a great deal, but CS fundamentals are important. We have an awesome team, a
fun environment, believe in agile, have boundless opportunities, and some of
the best software development tools on earth to use. Please, no suits in the
office.

[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/327808/software-development-
engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/327808/software-development-engineer-
trusted-advisor)

~~~
whoisnothiring
Any non-senior SDET type positions?

~~~
jramsden
I'm sorry, not for me at the moment, but definitely dig around the career
website and you could find some things. There also are some support engineer
positions you may be qualified for that might be worth a check (they are
engineers that help support AWS customers).

~~~
whoisnothiring
thanks!

------
francoisblavoet
Deezer - deezer.com / Paris, France

Senior Android Software Engineer - Core Team [VISA]

Press play on your next adventure! Music uplifts, it makes us get up and
dance, it adds colour to life. Here at Deezer, it fuels everything we do. Want
in? If you’re looking for an adventure, not just a job, and you fancy seeing
ideas come to life in a heartbeat, you're in the right place. Behind the code
and the pixels is the team. From all over the world, with diverse talents and
skills, we're building something incredible – together. Now, here’s the fun
part… We are looking for an experienced Android Engineer with a passion for
technology and product quality. We aim at strengthening the mobile Android
team with a creative and innovative problem-solver, who is able to cope with a
challenging environment.If you want to work on an app with big audience and
help millions of Android users listening to their favorite artists all over
the world, then join the team!

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Working closely with the whole Android team and helping them achieve their
objectives. \- Ensuring that all the code written, and the architecture is
high quality and scalable \- Improving the production process with innovative
solutions and tools \- Solving complex problems with smart solutions

LIFE@DEEZER

\- Start-up environment and philosophy, right in the center of Paris \- Highly
motivated and product-focused people ready to drive innovation \- In-house
Deezer Sessions with your favorite artists, gig tickets \- Friday drinks,
summer and winter parties \- A stocked kitchen with free drinks and snacks \-
Areas to relax and collaborate with beanbags, guitars and table football \- An
‘at home’ vibe, with great outdoor spaces \- Gym access at Deezer HQ, with
lunch-time yoga, pilates and thai boxing classes

more infos and other jobs offers ->
[http://www.deezer.com/company/jobs_offer_description/ogLb0fw...](http://www.deezer.com/company/jobs_offer_description/ogLb0fwW)

You can also mail me directly at fb@deezer.com

------
diggan
## Typeform - Full time frontend engineer (and other positions, see form in
bottom)

Location: Barcelona, Spain

Typeform looking for frontend developer to innovate forms on the web as we
know it

Typeform is a startup in sunny Barcelona, creating the next generation of
forms and surveys on the web.

As a frontend engineer at Typeform, you would be responsible for creating and
innovating on every cornerstone in the frontend platform at Typeform.

    
    
       == Currently, we use (but not limited to) the following technologies ==
    

* HTML and CSS (via LESS)

* JavaScript (via Coffeescript)

* PHP

* Go

* Docker
    
    
       == More information can be found in our form you apply through ==
    

[https://typeform.com/jobs](https://typeform.com/jobs)

if you have any questions, please email jobs@typeform.com or me directly at
victor@typeform.com

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
    

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong 3D Computer Vision or
Graphics background to join our R&D team. Interesting things we are working on
include Real-time Image Processing, SLAM, Optimization methods, Surface
Reconstruction, Meshing, 3D Scene Management.

Candidates should be extremely proficient both on a theoretical / algorithmic
level and in practical implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of
Computer Vision and Graphics algorithms.

Masters or PhD degree in CS or related fields with focus on Vision or Graphics
is required, as well as practical product development or job experience.

    
    
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
    

We are looking for an experienced, talented, hands-on and detail-oriented
developer with strong skills in C++ and/or Qt to join our application, UI and
tools development.

We have a number of projects inside the company for which we are looking for
support, from app development (Android, Windows, Qt) to internal tools, sensor
integration and development of core technology.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Besides the opportunity to work in a world-class R&D team on leading mobile 3D
computer vision technology, we offer great salaries, benefits and and a nice
work place with top-of-the-line work equipment. Significant equity is part of
the compensation package.

Our R&D team is still intimate so new hires can have a large impact on product
and future developments. Both positions are local and full-time.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

------
rabbimarshak
UPHAIL.COM | Full Time | Full Stack Web Developer | On-site in NYC

[http://www.uphail.com](http://www.uphail.com)

"The 11 most useful web tools of 2014", Mashable

"desiredSkills": [ "HTML", "CSS", "JavaScript", "jQuery", "MongoDB", "Python",
"Flask", "Git", "Linux" ], "responsibilities": [ "build beautiful products",
"write readable code", "improve algorithms", "automate processes", "commit
early", "commit often" ] }

~~~
hopper72
You forgot the opening curly brace ;)

------
roobeast
Trulia | San Francisco | Fulltime Onsite

We have a few openings in Data Engineering at Trulia, if you have a background
in data pipelines or search come check us out. We have a new platform team
forming to help keep our platform up to date so if you have a background in
setting up data platforms and devops have a look at that role. We use hadoop,
hbase, kafka, scalding, spark and we have a great culture of getting stuff
done working with excellent people. Good openings on our mobile apps teams
too, work on apps used by millions. Easy walk from Bart.

[http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/3158/Engineering](http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/3158/Engineering)

------
zpallin
Outward Inc, San Jose CA

Looking for a DevOps oriented System Administrator who is familiar with
configuration management and automated deployment, especially using tools like
Chef, Vagrant, AWS. You will become a key player in how the company scales and
contribute to the leadership of our company.

Our company is a literal factory for renders, which you can learn more about
at outwardinc.com. We have lots of Windows machines and use Ubuntu for our
application and database servers. We are also very open minded about how we
approach problems.

Our office in downtown San Jose also has an excellent view and is right down
the street from Japan Town if you like eating Japanese food a lot! (We
definitely do).

For more information, send me your resume at zpallin -at- outwardinc -dot-
com.

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring a full-stack software engineer and senior software engineer
in Seattle, WA, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're moving it forward with React, ES6, AWS, NServiceKit, and more. You'd be
reporting to me (@alexzdangelo, Web Architect).

[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/xz2JUr](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/xz2JUr)
[http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/9J16ZG](http://jobs.payscale.com/apply/9J16ZG)

What's it like to work at PayScale? Lots of laughter. People have lunch
together. Wine and board games on Fridays. There is a buzz in the air. Feels
like a startup with the stability of an established company.

What does the team do? We’re building significant new features and products
using modern technologies while still modernizing our existing codebase. Lots
of opportunities to learn new technologies, evangelize them to the broader
team (not just developers but sometimes to designers, content writers, and
marketing), set best practices, and establish the foundation for the front-end
of all sites. Experimentation is highly encouraged.

Recent projects include putting PayScale.com on Amazon CloudFront,
incorporating React into the build tools, building a pilot for a new product,
and organizing a hack day with our friends at Chef.

We use React, ES6, gulp, Bootstrap, Less, Webpack, Babel, JSHint, ESlint,
node, npm, mocha, etc., in addition to C#, IIS, ASP.NET, and Amazon Web
Services. We write unit tests. We're working on the mobile strategy and
exploring React Native for mobile development.

What we'll do Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal
work hours. Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do Full-stack development with focus on the front-end. Research
and evangelize best practices and modern technologies. Work across teams and
products alongside a highly functional, world-class development team.

------
pritambaral
Mumbai, India - PSTakeCare - Onsite, Fulltime/Parttime/Interns

Android, Web frontend, Rails

We are a team of IITians trying to make healthcare easily discoverable and
more accessible to the common public.

We're a small team of 3 in the tech department with experience across a wide
range of tools - from Python, Node, Ruby to Erlang to Linux kernel internals.
We are looking for skilled engineers to lead the Android side of things, to
maintain and expand the backend (Rails, Postgres, Redis, with some
microservices in Python), and create a beautifully smooth and quick web
frontend.

Even if you have little to no experience with the specific tools/fields, but
are reasonably good at programming and learning, we'd love to have you with
us.

Hit me up at pritam@pstakecare.com

------
cella
Wikia Sp. z o.o.| Full Time | ON SITE | Poznań PL |
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Job/Wikia-
Jobs-E428648.htm](http://www.glassdoor.com/Job/Wikia-Jobs-E428648.htm)

Wikia Sp. z o.o. is hiring engineers in Poznań in Poland. Help us develop our
international platform!

[http://www.wikia.com/Wikia](http://www.wikia.com/Wikia)

We are looking for Software Developer:

* QM engineer

* Javascript developer

* Android Developer

* Mobile QM engineer

* Java Software Developer

* Senior Test Automation Engineer

We are helping with relocation.

Please apply here: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Job/Wikia-
Jobs-E428648.htm](http://www.glassdoor.com/Job/Wikia-Jobs-E428648.htm)

Magdalena Cellary EU recruiter Wikia Sp. z o.o.

------
rjmilnes
Juliand Digital | Full Time | ONSITE | Manchester, UK

Position: Front end developer Skills: HTML/JS/CSS, React.js, Phonegap/Cordova

Opportunity: Be project lead on our HTML5 mobile app in a fast growing
Manchester startup. Juliand Digital is revolutionising business intelligence
by building gamified systems with a focus on UI & UX. The role will focus on
building the Hive mobile app which will involve managing features from
conception to implementation. In the role you will have a genuine influence on
the company and will be with us as we scale to being the worlds largest
business intelligence firm. We are looking for innovators who want to make a
difference.

Competitive salary and equity in the company

Www.juliand.co.UK

Please send CVs to Contact@juliand.co.UK

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE Pixlee is revolutionizing the
relationship between people and brands. We help companies leverage customer
photos/videos from social media to improve marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

Engineering openings:
[https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/66247](https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/66247),
[https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/70151](https://pixlee.workable.com/jobs/70151)
Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
nemo1618
Nebulous, Inc. | Cryptocurrency/Distributed Systems development | ONSITE
(Boston)

Position: Web developer/designer

Nebulous is developing a cloud storage platform that allows users to rent out
their hard drive space in exchange for cryptocurrency. Our backend is fairly
mature, and we are now working on an Electron-based desktop UI. We are looking
for a webdev to develop this UI full-time.

Experience with Electron/node.js is a plus, as is an eye for design. But far
more important is a clear passion for programming, and a drive to expand and
refine one's skill set with the goal of writing great code.

Learn more and contact us at
[http://siacoin.com/jobs.html](http://siacoin.com/jobs.html)

------
jaredr
Betabrand | Full Time | San Francisco

Front End Web Developer

About You:

Entrepreneurial and passionate about growing a company (not just taking a
job); Willing to wear many hats and collaborate with non-technical creative
types; Excited by what Betabrand is up to. Must Have Skills:

Solid understanding of JavaScript, AngularJS, Protractor; Fast HTML5/CSS3
skills; Ability to quickly implement and integrate a wireframe design; Working
knowledge of Git; Respect for good programming practices; Understanding of
UI/UX; Strong verbal and written English communication skills; Ease working in
a small, Agile team.

Dress Code:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSSyYlFvHO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSSyYlFvHO4)

Email: jobs@betabrand.com

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All positions

Jon from Datanyze here. We've been growing like crazy...like 3-offices-
in-12-months crazy...and we're looking for hungry, talented people at all
levels for all departments (sales, marketing, product, design, customer
success, operations, and everything in between!).

We're backed by Google Ventures, Mark Cuban, and tons of other great
investors. We worked from a beach house in Hawaii for 8 days when we hit our
first major milestone, and if we hit our next one by the end of this month,
we're renting a freaking island in Fiji!

Want to come join a team that gets shit done and knows how to celebrate the
milestones along the way? Send me an email directly to jon@datanyze.com!

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create - ReactJS | Full Time 3+ month Contract | some ONSITE Boston, MA
OR open to travel the first 3 months

We are slated to begin a new project with a large financial firm at the
beginning of September. The work is based on a ReactJS prototype we delivered
to them in the late Spring. We are excited to fully build and deliver this new
product.

\- Strong core JavaScript \- Experience using ReactJS as user interface to
large distributed applications

For details visit: [https://moduscreate.applytojob.com/apply/3gD5mc/Frontend-
Eng...](https://moduscreate.applytojob.com/apply/3gD5mc/Frontend-Engineer-
Reactjs.html)

or email kristen@moduscreate.com

------
mistermahesh
Canva | Sydney, Australia | Visa | Relocation paid Canva is revolutionising
design with 20,000 new users everyday.

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

[https://about.canva.com/careers/java-
engineer/](https://about.canva.com/careers/java-engineer/)

Looking for Java Engineers: \- Java expert \- Strong academic background \-
Excellent grasp of software engineering fundamentals \- Excellent English
communication skills, written and spoken

Position is fulltime in Sydney. Come be part of Australia's next Unicorn.

Email resumes to jobs@canva.com. Please state that you saw the add on Hacker
News.

------
esfourteen
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Backend Rails
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a Senior Backend Rails Developer for a full-time
position in the Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team. We need
a well-rounded developer with at least 5 years experience. The ideal candidate
will be able to manage their own time and regularly produce quality code
(read: working from home isn't for everyone).

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info on how to apply

------
pbaehr
ABI Research | Oyster Bay, New York | On Site | Full Time / Part Time /
Interns

IT Assistant - Oyster Bay, New York

We are looking for someone with a passion for technology who will help monitor
and maintain existing systems, assist with new and ongoing IT projects, and
provide outstanding support to employees.

Responsibilities include:

\- Providing phone and technical support to local and remote employees

\- Configuring desktops & laptops and installing required software

\- Monitoring and maintaining servers and their associated services

\- Diagnose and troubleshoot general network and hardware problems

Apply here for this position:
[https://www.abiresearch.com/careers/apply/65/](https://www.abiresearch.com/careers/apply/65/)

------
nwarder
Senior Engineer, Cloud Architecture - Victoria BC - sendwithus

Sendwithus is a Y Combinator backed company founded in 2013. We are a fun
loving, hard working, and motivated team that loves to ship code and create
amazing customer experiences. We want someone who can work with our team of
developers and contribute to our lively team culture.

We have offices in Victoria BC and San Francisco CA and we’re looking for
exceptional individuals to join us.

For more on the position and benefits offered at sendwithus check out the full
posting at [https://www.sendwithus.com/jobs/senior-engineer-cloud-
archit...](https://www.sendwithus.com/jobs/senior-engineer-cloud-architecture)

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/careers](http://www.vungle.com/careers))

Goal: Help us make mobile video ads not suck!

About Us:

\- Leader in the Space : [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \-
Profitable - Benefits include covering expense for Gym, Food, Travel,
Relocation, and paid to work from any of our 5 international offices for 2
weeks!

Looking For:

* iOS Engineer (Senior & Non-Senior) - Join the iOS SDK team! We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and are always trying to embrace the latest & greatest that the iOS SDK has to offer to improve our whole experience. Love playing around with NSOperations? Enjoy the challenge of a memory/cpu constrained environment? Drop us a line! (Objective-C, Specta, Carthage)

* Android Engineer (Senior & Non-Senior) - Join our Android SDK team! Are you excited about making ads in Android awesome? We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and it's one of the cornerstones of our business. (Java, Graddle)

* Data Science and Machine Learning Engineers - The Data Science team is instrumental in determining our success as a company, not just a side project. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

* Senior Data Engineer - Looking for people help scale the service-oriented infrastructure to handle over a billion requests per day. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

I've been with Vungle for about 6 months working on the iOS SDK team. It's a
lean environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great
place to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Engineering Culture : [http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV](http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV)

Respond or send questions to:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@vungle.com

Recruiter (Simon) - simon.bunker@vungle.com

~~~
xanadohnt
I was enthusiastically recruited by Vungle. I had a friendly, upbeat thread,
back & forth with their HR which ultimately culminated in a technical phone
screen. Twice I was promised a follow-up from the person in HR with whom I was
primarily interacting; a follow-up immediately after the phone screen and then
later with their decision whether to move forward with an in-person interview.
After the phone screen, dead silence, nothing. OK, I get it, I'm not the right
fit, but a little professional courtesy ins't too much to ask. It would've
prevented this post, anyways.

~~~
MrGando
Hello xanadohnt!

I apologize, I honestly think this might have been a mistake/confusion :)

Would you mind if I get in touch with you (or you send me an email) to figure
out what happened?

Cheers!

~~~
xanadohnt
I'm not available this week but I'd be happy to debrief any time next. My
contact info is available via my HN account.

~~~
xanadohnt
Circling back to this for future researchers - I was again not contacted after
the exchange with MrGando here ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
nathancolgate
Brand New Box | Lawrence, KS | Full Time, Part Time, Onsite | Software
Developer

[http://brandnewbox.com](http://brandnewbox.com)

Brand New Box mixes design, technology, and strategy to build compelling
websites and useful applications. We work with a range of clients, from global
multinationals to single-founder startups. We've been in business since 2006.
We're a small, agile team and we need more help in our Lawrence office!

We're looking for a new full-stack web developer who can learn quickly,
communicate clearly, and think on their feet. Our projects are primarily Ruby
on Rails with various JS frameworks and an occasional splash of iOS
development when needed.

hello@brandnewbox.com

------
rayhano
Wigwamm | Back-end Dev | London, UK – Full Time – ONSITE We're building the
best property finding app in the world, which means building the best property
database in the world.

We have track record of building beautiful products [0]. We're hiring for a
back-end dev to turbo charge this new app and help people find property
properly [1].

Market-rate salary, freedom to be creative, no hassle work environment.

rayhan@wigwamm.com

[0] [http://wgmm.tumblr.com/](http://wgmm.tumblr.com/)

[1]
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fn8wrfml1f5vbzs/wigwamm_property_a...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fn8wrfml1f5vbzs/wigwamm_property_app_2.pdf?dl=0)

------
evidationhealth
Evidation Health | Full-time | VISA | ONSITE in Menlo Park, CA or Santa
Barbara, CA

[http://evidation.com/careers](http://evidation.com/careers) We're helping new
types of digital health products find their way to people who need them most.
We have offices in Menlo Park and Santa Barbara and we're well-funded by
venture firms who deeply understand healthcare. We're looking for teammates in
software engineering, data science, and product. The team is a pretty unique
blend of backgrounds: search, mobile targeting, data, health outcomes,
traditional healthcare, and precision medicine. There is a lot of learning on
all sides.

------
pbaehr
ABI Research | Oyster Bay, New York | On Site | Full Time

We are looking for a full-time employee to join our small development team in
Oyster Bay to focus on developing fast, clean APIs and help with database and
application architecture. Team members enjoy comprehensive benefits and good
opportunities for professional growth and developing new skills.

Some experience with the following languages, frameworks, and technology is
beneficial, but not required:

\- Python

\- JavaScript

\- C#

\- Django / Django Rest Framework

\- Microsoft .NET

\- Git

\- Experience creating testable, documented, developer-friendly APIs

\- A good understanding of database design and ORMs

Apply here for this position:
[https://www.abiresearch.com/careers/apply/64/](https://www.abiresearch.com/careers/apply/64/)

------
robynexton
Her | YCS15 | Full Stack Engineer | SF | Onsite

Check us out: [http://weareher.com](http://weareher.com)

What we’re up to: Her is helping women meet each other. Right now we’re
completely focussed on the lesbian & queer community. We look closely at how
women use products and communicate differently, to create an app that makes it
as easy as possible for women to start talking to each other. No matter where
you live in the world or what your sexuality is, we’re the app that helps you
meet other women.

We’re coming out of YC now & have previously been funded and are looking for
more team mates as we’re growing real fast.

Senior Full Stack Engineer: * Go * PHP * MySQL

Interested? robyn@weareher.com

------
josh2600
Approximately 100 open positions for all kinds of things (soft/hard
engineering, supply chain, operations, sales, everything!!!) at Daqri. LA,
Sunnyvale and Dublin offices.

We're building Augmented Reality tools that are used by Industrial
organizations to provide context to workflows. In particular, we're designing
and deploying a Smart Helmet which will help Industrial teams work smarter.

Check out open positions here:
[http://daqri.com/careers/](http://daqri.com/careers/)

We work on a lot of hard computer vision problems (think state-estimation
without an external sensor pointed at the user). If that sounds interesting,
consider applying :D.

------
klochner
Expedite Financial, San Francisco

Come help us build a mortgage bank from the ground up.

    
    
        front-end: rails, angular, react, coffeescript, sass
        back-end:  scala, rails, neo4j, postgres
        dev-ops:   chef, ec2
    

We are a well funded and quickly growing team of 19, including 8 engineers.
Our tech team includes alumni from yc, fbfund, twitter, bridgewater,
harvard/stanford/duke/michigan, and we currently have 3 Ph.D.s on the team.
We're looking for talented people from all backgrounds.

[http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs](http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs) (or
email me - kevin@expeditelabs.com with subject "HN")

------
rdl
CloudFlare | [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG | VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance over 2 million sites, including this one.

We're hiring for a variety of roles -- started the year at 128 and hope to end
around 256, and will be at 175 by the beginning of August. This is a perfect
time to join -- product market fit is established, but there's a lot of great
engineering, product, sales, and support work to be done. We've publicly said
we're profitable and on track for long term success.

You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include: 1) Billing engineer -- someone to
take the lead as we build a new billing system. 2) VP Engineering --
continuing to build and scale a great engineering team 3) Principal Engineer
-- owning the WWW stack which we use for control and administrative functions
internally and for customers, and managing a move to a modern microservices
model.

We've recently opened a Singapore office and are hiring
sales/support/operations personnel there.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link.

~~~
jhhn
A friend of mine told me that he lost contact (ghosting) after a couple of
interviews.

~~~
rdl
Have him email me. We sometimes (depends on the team, hiring manager, etc) get
things stuck in the process, even with good candidates. (Someone leaves a note
saying "great interview, next he should talk to someone in one-of- the- teams,
then it doesn't actually get assigned to someone, and just sits there.)

If we actually set it to "decline" we send out decline email, or something
more personal.

I thankfully am not actually involved in hiring in any way. I don't really
even interview many people.

------
saurabhsahni
Yahoo Developer Network | Sunnyvale, CA |
[https://developer.yahoo.com](https://developer.yahoo.com) | Full Time |
Onsite

We’re hiring frontend hackers who are passionate about developer communities.
You will be working on building developer tools and interfaces using nodeJS,
react, JavaScript, HTML, and CSS. An ideal candidate will also act as a guide
to our partners, helping them to integrate Yahoo Developer technologies in
their products.

To apply, please email your resume to the following address ydn.jobs@yahoo-
inc.com.

Learn more:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs/](https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs/)

------
muloka
Toronto, ON | Codan (Canada) Inc. | Application Developer | Full-time, Onsite

Codan (Canada) Inc. (CCI) is affiliated with the offshore law firm Conyers,
Dill & Pearman LLC. Conyers has offices in Bermuda, Cayman Islands, British
Virgin Islands, Hong Kong, Singapore, Mauritius, Dubai, and London.

We are looking to hire an Application Developer to mainly develop and support
our corporate secretarial applications (and other apps) used worldwide by
Conyers.

We use Ruby & Coldfusion

More information:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58730660](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/58730660)

Email us at careers@codancanada.com

------
mars
House of Next Tuesday - Frankfurt/Main, Germany - onsite

We're hiring a full-time frontend developer (html/css/js).

Next Tuesday is a boutique shop offering web-based software development and
consulting services. We have been doing this since 1999.

Our client relationships are established and long term. We do work for mid-
size companies and also for blue-chips, global brands.

We do operate fast-pacedly pragmatically and agile but we do it in a relaxed
way. We don't like bullshit but we're still driven and ambitious. We're about
getting stuff done.

In our team members; we look for intitiative, team-spirit, professionalism,
character.

[http://www.nexttuesday.de](http://www.nexttuesday.de)

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

To get an idea of things we do, see

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to your
heart - ping me for more info.

------
kikibobo69
Zalando is hiring in Berlin, Dortmund, Erfurt, Mönchengladbach (Germany);
Dublin (Ireland); and Helsinki (Finland).

Zalando has built an entire fashion ecommerce stack, and is now starting
development work on a number of new tech initiatives around extending beyond
being just an ecommerce website to being a platform for connecting people with
fashion. There is a lot of high end engineering and product work, from
programming warehouses to building Big Pipe to cutting edge data science to
building entirely new customer facing products.

It's a great place to work and an incredible product vision.

Check it out: [https://tech.zalando.com](https://tech.zalando.com)

------
abk7
YPlan | [https://yplanapp.com](https://yplanapp.com) | London, UK | Onsite |
Full-time

Here at YPlan we uncover the best events every day so you can get out and Live
Your City!

We are looking for smart, talented people to join our growing team. We're
agile, pragmatic and curious. We see what works and keep doing it, if it
doesn't work we change it, be it tools, process, management or code. We prefer
small steps over big launches. We focus on the outcome, not the rigid plan and
like smart people over heavy processes.

Our stack: Python, Django, React.js, Flux, Swift (iOS), Java (Android)

Why we believe you would love working with us?

\- People. We've got a very strong and skilled team with a wide mix of
backgrounds and experience.

\- Teams. We work in cross-functional teams, each fully responsible for a
specific product.

\- Culture. No BS culture focused on helping each other out, valuing each
others ideas and bringing out the best in the team.

We're currently hiring for several positions including:

    
    
      - Backend / Full-stack Developers - https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan/jobs/27465
      - Junior/Graduate Developers - https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan/jobs/45388
      - Front-End Developers - https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan/jobs/36793
      - iOS Developers - https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan/jobs/20297
      - Android Developers - https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan/jobs/47542
    

For a list of positions across all teams, please visit
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan](https://boards.greenhouse.io/yplan)

For more information, including the perks we offer, please visit
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/yplan](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/yplan)
and if you have any questions, feel free to contact our head of talent at
becs@yplanapp.com :)

------
questifer
Lending Loop | Downtown Toronto | ONSITE | Fulltime

We’re looking for a senior developer that can navigate our whole stack which
includes: Ruby on Rails, ReactJS, Salesforce, Heroku, and PostgreSQL.

We’re a hardworking and enthusiastic team building Canada’s first peer to peer
lending marketplace. Working at Lending Loop will keep you on your toes and
will push your problem solving abilities every day. Lending Loop offers a
fast-paced work environment with a focus on execution, small wins and having
fun.

For more information, please visit
[http://www.lendingloop.ca/careers](http://www.lendingloop.ca/careers)
Contact: careers@lendingloop.ca

------
tel
Reify Health | Boston, MA | Full-time engineer

Reify Health is looking for software engineers and product specialists
interested in building great products and technology to enable a more creative
healthcare system. Healthcare stagnates when slow, expensive clinical trials
kill potentially breakthrough products—we'd like to end that.

A good applicant is interested in building top-of-the-line web applications,
familiar with functional programming, and gets personally jazzed up by
building software to make a difference in people's lives.

We're a small team so working with us is a chance to have a huge impact. If
you're interested contact me directly at joseph@reifyhealth.com. Thanks!

------
andrewmp1
CapLinked | [https://www.caplinked.com](https://www.caplinked.com) | Rails
Developer | Full Time | Manhattan/Redondo Beach, CA

We integrate secure workflows and file management for enterprise sharing. We
use Ruby, Rails, Redis, Elastic Search, and Chef. We’re looking for engineers
to help us improve the ability to design custom workflows and scale our system
to support massive amounts of files.

Job description: [https://angel.co/caplinked/jobs/324-rails-
developer](https://angel.co/caplinked/jobs/324-rails-developer)

If you are interested shoot me an email drew@caplinked.com

------
therealarmen
Streamable - New York

============

Streamable ([https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)) is a new video
platform that makes it super easy to upload and share videos. No intrusive
ads, no comments, and no signup required. Some perks:

\- Small, tight-knit team pushing daily to millions of users

\- Competitive salary, full benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Awesome location in the center of Williamsburg, Brooklyn NY

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're looking for a software engineer that is comfortable working in a modern
stack (Python/Backbone/Redis/Postgres/Nginx). Bonus points if you have prior
experience with FFmpeg.

Please contact me directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
jamiequint
Interstate Analytics |
[https://interstateanalytics.com](https://interstateanalytics.com) | Full Time
| San Francisco

Interstate is hiring a backend or full-stack engineer to be our 2nd employee.

We build marketing analytics software that makes it easy for performance
marketers to make better decisions faster. We track millions of dollars a
month in ad spend and tens of millions a month in revenue across our client
base.

We're looking for developers who love working with large data sets, optimizing
complex data processing, and thinking about (and implementing) scalable
infrastructure.

Please email resumés or further questions to: jamie@interstateanalytics.com

------
tcgarvin
IBM UrbanCode | Downtown Cleveland OH & Raleigh NC | Java & JavaScript
Software Engineer | All experience (and pay) levels | ONSITE

UrbanCode is an enterprise DevOps solution creator acquired by IBM in 2013.
Since then, we've grown tremendously, and need more smart people to take us to
the next level. We're looking for all types of coders, from frontend UI/UX
ninja to backend sensei, from experienced product team leads to ambitious
fresh-out-of-college types. Fairly Agile-ish. Automated Build / Test. Monthly
Release. Pseudo-sprints w/retrospective. Kanban board. Free food is common.

We use Slack as much as Notes, I promise.

tcgarvin (at) us (dot) ibm (dot) com

------
mattharding
Reyker Securities | London (Moorgate) | ONSITE | FULLTIME Reyker provides a
unique and extensive range of bespoke and white label services to banks and
financial institutions, as well as professional private investor services
ranging from online ​applications and safe custody to discretionary wealth
management. Looking for a full-stack ASP.NET Web Developer. Find out more
about the position @ [https://www.reyker.com/careers/current-
vacancies](https://www.reyker.com/careers/current-vacancies) or drop me (I'm
on the development team) an email at matt.harding@reyker.com

------
webo
Humanlink - Software Engineer - Fayetteville, Arkansas | FT, Remote, Intern -
[https://www.humanlink.co/](https://www.humanlink.co/)

Humanlink is looking for a software engineer to join our team in Fayetteville,
AR. We're a small team, and you will have significant responsibility for
designing and building products and features.

A reasonable equity is also considered for the right candidate.

We don't look for specific skills, but below are some of the technologies we
use:

\- Python, Flask, Gunicorn, etc.

\- Amazon Web Services (AWS) solutions

\- Google Cloud Platform solutions

\- JavaScript with AngularJS, LESS, npm, gulp, bower, etc.

\- nginx, Docker, GitHub, pull requests, Slack, etc.

Resume or questions at support+jobs@humanlink.co

------
alexschiff
Occipital - Multiple Openings - San Francisco, CA or Boulder, CO (Full-time
and Internships)

Interested in working with mobile devices for large scale SLAM?

Occipital is equal parts science lab and software startup, on a mission to
bring spatial computing to everyday life.

Last year, we launched Structure Sensor:
([http://structure.io](http://structure.io),
[http://kck.st/16BkwuO](http://kck.st/16BkwuO)). It was the first 3D sensor
for mobile devices, and it was one of the top funded Kickstarter tech projects
of all time. Today, Structure Sensor (and the associated Structure SDK) are
reinventing the way people practice medicine, visual effects, and many other
industries. We’re giving regular mobile devices a superpower — the power to
capture and understand their real-world surroundings.

Structure Sensor and SDK isn’t the first product we’ve launched: we’re also
the company behind RedLaser (acquired by eBay) and 360 Panorama (8M+ paid
downloads). We have a record of taking computer vision technology on the
frontier of “possible,” and then being the first ones to make it consumer-
ready on a smartphone or tablet. We know mobile.

We just announced our Series B from Intel Capital, Foundry Group, and Shea
Ventures ([http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/29/occipital-
raises-13m-series...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/29/occipital-
raises-13m-series-b-for-its-computer-vision-platform/)), and we’re putting gas
on the fire to accelerate. Current openings:

* Computer Vision Engineer

* iOS Engineer

* Business Development Manager

* Developer Evangelist

* Office Manager

* Electrical Engineer

* Finance

* Operations/logistics

* Product Manager, Hardware

If you’re interested, drop me a line at schiff@occipital.com. Make sure to
include a fun fact about yourself, preferred Starcraft 2 race, or favorite so-
bad-it’s-good movie.

------
joejk2
TESLA MOTORS - PALO ALTO - DATA ENGINEERS - DEVOPS ENGINEERS - ONSITE

At Tesla we use data to inform future designs, to empirically craft software
updates, to proactively identify faults, and to optimize (dis)charging.

We're looking for Data Engineers and DevOps Engineers to join the rapidly
growing team that provides data, analysis, and algorithms to the company at
large. We're working towards a platform which can collect data from millions
of nodes on a daily basis and perform advanced analytics on petabytes of data.

If you are interested please submit a resume and a sample of your code to
jkwiatkowski at teslamotors dot com with '[HN Posting]' in the subject line.

------
lendico_seong
Lendico [https://www.lendico.com/](https://www.lendico.com/) Berlin, Germany
Full Time, VISA, ONSITE only, Will relocate

Senior Java Developers
[https://lendico.workable.com/jobs/87095](https://lendico.workable.com/jobs/87095)

Senior PHP Developers
[https://lendico.workable.com/jobs/67431](https://lendico.workable.com/jobs/67431)

We are looking for experienced developers who will help us with our next
iteration(s) of our platform. Keywords: Distributed systems, fintech,
microservices.

Contact: seong-min.kang@lendico.de

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU) | ONSITE (with a few exceptions)
| We block bots on the internet.

Howdy HN, Distil announced $21M of Series B funding last month to stop bad
bots from scraping content from our customers websites, along with reducing
fraud, spam and security issues from automated traffic. Measurements on our
global traffic show about 60% of the traffic is from non-humans and that
number is growing. We have a global network and actively block traffic based
on our bot / human signatures. Our customers love us (and they pay us too!).
Our investers love us. I (data scientist, employee 14) am pretty jazzed about
working there too. Lots of problems and good people to work on them with.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

\- Senior Lua Developer - Dive into the guts of NGINX to build the next gen of
our bot blocking system.

\- Senior Solutions Architect / Solutions Engineer - The nitty-gritty work of
getting customers hooked into our network and happy with the performance.

\- QA Automation Engineer - Automate testing all the things! These folks are
surprisingly tough to find.

\- Front End Engineer - Change the face of what our customers see.

\- Senior Javascript Engineer - We need deep, framework-less, JavaScript
experience to build fast bot-fingerprinting systems on the frontend.

\- Ruby/Rails Developer - Our customer facing systems are Ruby/Rails and we
need more help.

\- DevOps Engineer - We run a vast global network and East/West coast
engineering teams that need support.

\- Graphics Design - Make are marketing material, website, presentations and
everything else look beautiful.

\- We're also hiring sales, marketing, and recruiting.

I'm a data scientist at the company and I'm having a great time working there.
If you want more information or want me to push your resume into our hiring
stack, contact me: william dot cox at distil networks dot com.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Analyst (several roles) — We're looking for someone who's bright and
analytical: [https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
nanitalent
Boston, MA | Nanigans | Analyst| Full time | ONSITE

Nanigans is looking for an Analyst who enjoys solving hybrid problems that
leverage analytical skills, technical skills, and knowledge of performance
marketing. You’ll join our Global Analytics team, which collaborates with our
Customer Success teams, to empower our clients make data driven decisions on
the Nanigans platform.

Full description can be found here: <a
href="[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=onKm1fwe&s=Hacker_News">Click](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=onKm1fwe&s=Hacker_News">Click)
here to apply</a>

------
historian1066
Vox Supply Chain - Zurich, Switzerland -
[https://www.voxsupplychain.com](https://www.voxsupplychain.com)

We are hiring Frontend and Full-Stack engineers to join our team. We are a
small team focused on solving a big and difficult problem: how to make global
trade radically easier. We provide end-to-end order fulfillment and logistics
to create amazing buying experiences.

Stack: AngularJS, Scala, AWS, Docker

Full time, on-site, can arrange visa as needed.

More details here:
[https://www.voxsupplychain.com/shop/about/careers](https://www.voxsupplychain.com/shop/about/careers)

------
rjdevereux
ZocDoc in NYC is hiring. Our mission is to give power to the patient and build
a better healthcare experience for both doctors and patients.

Software Engineer [https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer-11](https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-11)

Senior Software Engineer [https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/software-
engineer-25](https://www.zocdoc.com/careers/software-engineer-25)

Engineering Blog
[http://engineering.zocdoc.com/](http://engineering.zocdoc.com/)

------
malcote
SecurityScorecard | NYC | Full-Time Onsite

SecurityScorecard fast growing, information security startup based in
Manhattan. We help companies manage collective cyber security risk for
themselves, their vendors and partners.

We're looking for someone who is a creative problem solver, resourceful in
getting things done, and can work independently or collaboratively as the
situation requires.

Some of the roles we're hiring for are:
([http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/securityscorecard](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/securityscorecard))

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

* Dev Ops

* Software Developer(Frontend and Backend)

* VP Engineering

* Senior Interaction Designer

* Threat Intel Researcher

Feel free to reach out at info@securityscorecard.io!

------
dipesh123
InMobi - www.inmobi.com | Full Time | San Francisco and Bangalore

InMobi is currently hiring for Javascript Architect and Data Scientist
positions.

\- Javascript Architect (SF) - [http://grnh.se/l4q832](http://grnh.se/l4q832)

\- Software Engineer Intern (SF) -
[http://grnh.se/gaso28](http://grnh.se/gaso28)

\- Data Scientist (Bangalore)- [http://grnh.se/olr42b](http://grnh.se/olr42b)

InMobi enables over 100 billion discovery sessions on mobile across a billion
users every month, becoming the largest discovery platform in the world.

------
ginacontella
Reverb.com is hiring for Rails, Front End, Mobile and Design! You can check
out our openings here:
[https://reverb.com/page/jobs](https://reverb.com/page/jobs) \-----

~~~
atom_enger
I'll second this. Our stack is Rails on AWS backed by PostgreSQL, Redis
(sidekiq) and Elasticsearch. Bonus points if you're in the Chicagoland area
and think it's interesting to build the best place on the internet to buy/sell
music gear.

------
artivest
Artivest | New York, NY | Full Time | Front-end and Back-end Engineering

You will work on making private funds more accessible and approachable. Reduce
the confusion of these products and improve the investing experience with
excellent UX. Bring these products to a wider audience - who typically has not
been able to access these products.

Work with great technology and amazing team with solid values - Excellence,
Simplicity, Creativity, Teamwork, Honesty, and Freedom.

Stack: Python, Django, Javascript, AngularJS, HTML5

 _Apply Now!_
[https://artivest.co/about/careers/](https://artivest.co/about/careers/)

------
kordless
Giantswarm.io

    
    
      - Consider there are more Docker jobs than there are Docker engineers.
      - We're a remote-friendly devops-as-a-service company located in Cologne, Germany.
      - We've written a container stack which we offer on-premise and as a PaaS.
      - Our remote engineering jobs are available below.
      - Optionally, we are available for remote on-prem container stack management.
      - Contact us on Twitter: @giantswarm, Email: info at g i a nt sw a rm dot i o
    

[https://angel.co/giant-swarm/jobs](https://angel.co/giant-swarm/jobs).

------
jaxgeller
Brave UX - Onsite | Washington, DC | Front-end Developer |
[http://braveux.workable.com/jobs/79457](http://braveux.workable.com/jobs/79457)

We are looking for an experienced front-end developer whose code is so clean
it smells like fresh lemons. If you like pushing the boundaries of the web and
won't settle for anything less than 60fps, this is the place for you.

We are a crew of dreamer-doer hybrids who care deeply about user experience
and making applications that are both beautiful and functional. We truly enjoy
being together, doing great work, and eating lots of tacos.

------
laurelmanlow
Full-Stack Engineer at Chloe + Isabel in New York, NY

"The Dirty Birds” is hiring Full-Stack engineers! We are a team of 10
engineers at an established start-up in TriBeCa building a platform that
supports both e-commerce and social sales. We use Ruby, Rails, MySQL, Redis,
Memcache, React.js, AWS, and Heroku.

You: Ruby on Rails aficionado, fun, intelligent, team-oriented.

Your Day: Work with Ruby and Javascript in a relaxed environment with free
lunch, coffee & snacks, cute puppies, and unlimited vacation policy.

Apply here: [http://jobvite.com/m?3YBHwhwy](http://jobvite.com/m?3YBHwhwy)

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME About 1bios:

* we provide a health engagement platform for health/life insurers, employers and care providers

* our products tie consumer health behavior to the cost of insurance and care -- using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, social, more

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
mslate
LeadGenius | Berkeley, CA | Engineering/Product | Full-Time, On-site

We research lists of prospective customers for our clients who are VPs of
sales and marketing. We're a company with a large social mission in creating
employment for the 600+ team of crowd workers who use our platform to do the
research.

Our engineering team is small and efficient, working w/ semi-structured data
in Postgres/ElasticSearch and building out a few client-side apps in
AngularJS.

Candidates with quantitative backgrounds are strongly encouraged to apply:

[https://jobs.lever.co/leadgenius](https://jobs.lever.co/leadgenius)

------
quickdry21
SweetIQ - [http://sweetiq.com](http://sweetiq.com) \- Montreal, QC, Canada -
ONSITE only

We are a SaaS company looking to double the size of our dev team. We are
software enthusiasts looking for other software enthusiasts - developers,
front end, back end, full stack, sysadmin, devops. Some of our technologies
include: Node.js, Python, Polymer, MongoDB, Redis, AWS (EC2/S3), DigitalOcean,
Linux (Ubuntu).

Full details here:

[http://sweetiq.breezy.hr/p/88e6fcb8204c-any-stack-
developer](http://sweetiq.breezy.hr/p/88e6fcb8204c-any-stack-developer)

------
arunmib
Sr. Engineer - Web / UX

RideCell ([http://ridecell.com/](http://ridecell.com/)) is looking for a
senior frontend engineer to join our team in San Francisco. We're a small
team, and you'll have significant responsibility for designing and building
products and features that you can take pride in.

About Us:

RideCell builds transportation automation software that helps large
corporations, public transit agencies and universities optimize, manage, and
scale their transportation systems.

We've already moved over 10 million people, but that's just the beginning.
We're working on much higher impact things that will fundamentally change the
way logistics is done. Doing this requires solving some pretty interesting
engineering problems ranging from optimally routing and dispatching vehicles
to predicting customer demand based on historical and real-time variables to
maximize throughput.

About You:

* You're fluent in Javascript and at least one or two MVC frameworks (especially Backbone.js and Angular.js).

* You have a good eye for design and always pay attention to the user experience of the product.

* You're familiar with REST APIs and the concepts of RESTful architecture.

* You have opinions on how to structure code, and you're excited about taking ownership of the architecture of our entire frontend codebase.

* You're self-directed but good at communication.

* You're excited about working for a startup and moving quickly.

* You currently live in the U.S. and are willing to relocate to San Francisco.

Nice to Have:

* Experience with Python and Django, especially with the Django templating language.

* Experience mentoring other engineers.

Next Steps:

To get started, please apply here or email jobs@ridecell.com with your resume.
If you can link to your GitHub / code samples, and/or links to any deployed
software you've worked on we'll prioritize our conversation.

------
jasona
Kalkomey | Dallas, TX | On Site | Full Time

\----

Kalkomey is the leader in online recreational safety education with our sites
[http://boat-ed.com](http://boat-ed.com), [http://hunter-
ed.com](http://hunter-ed.com), and others.

We're looking for a Senior Rails Developer to join our team. Here's the
details on our position:

[http://kalkomey.theresumator.com/apply/KN2EIf/Senior-
Rails-D...](http://kalkomey.theresumator.com/apply/KN2EIf/Senior-Rails-
Developer)

Interested? Apply there, or email me: jalexander@kalkomey.com

------
izolate
Impero | London, UK | ONSITE

The creative agency I work for is hiring a jr or mid-level Frontend developer.
We have a team of 6 engineers (frontend & backend) and create cutting edge
stuff for high-profile clients in the food/beverage industry.

Stack: io.js (node.js), tons of JavaScript, Stylus, Jade, etc.

Super fun place to work (socially). More importantly, there's plenty of
freedom and time to try out new tech. Quick turnover of projects mean you're
less likely to get bored. Good place to grow your skills, as us seniors love
to help!

Email me: yosh@imperodesign.com

Impero - [http://weareimpero.com](http://weareimpero.com)

------
pla3rhat3r
Plunk | Remote | Full-Time whoisplunk.com

\- Biz Dev/Outside Sales \- Web/Mobile Developers

Plunk is a digital marketing agency focused on how emerging technology can be
used to connect people with the things they care about.

Biz Dev/Sales: We are currently looking for motivated individuals to help grow
our business. This is for all major cities across the U.S. You'll help us work
to establish our partnership pipeline as well as look for direct client work.
Competitive compensation package available.

Developers: We are looking for experienced Developers who have an eye for
detail and can work in an agile team.

Please send resumes to jobs@plunkus.com for consideration.

------
Xodarap
Health eFilings, software developer, REMOTE (US only)

Venture backed startup; our software enables physicians who provide better
care to get paid more.

We have five team members, tons of paying customers, and are looking for
another two awesome backend developers to help us scale.

* Working software in the hands of customers is the best measure of progress * We like functional design patterns and meta-programming * We use Rails, Backbone+Handlebars and Mongo, but believe in using the right tool for the job.

[http://healthefilings.com/careers/](http://healthefilings.com/careers/)

------
Michielvv
Inscene Company | Utrecht, The Netherlands | Junior Developer | Partial
Onsite/Remote | Interns can also apply

For Networkapp ([http://www.networkapp.eu](http://www.networkapp.eu)) and
related apps we are looking for a junior developer. Depending on your
experience you will work on either the app (C#) or backend (Python)

Inscene Company has a small team and you will be able to make a significant
impact on the product.

There is some flexibility in hours e.g. part-time work.

It's possible to work remotely, but regular (at least weekly) office visits
are expected.

We also have a position for one or two interns on related projects.

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Should I apply using the info email?

~~~
Michielvv
Yes, that's fine.
[http://www.netwerkapp.nl/vacatures/](http://www.netwerkapp.nl/vacatures/)
Also lists some additional contact details.

------
bargl
Intelsat | Full Time | McLean, VA (Northern Virginia) | Remote 1 day a week
Looking for a solid Front End Developer as we migrate and merge old tools.
Needs to have a strong functional background and/or experience with
javascript. It would be nice if you have experience with TypeScript, C#, or
d3.js.

We are currently retooling a few of our internal applications to be a SPA.
This tool is directly used for much of our business in beaming data.

The position isn't even posted yet, but I wanted to get it on this months
list. Email me if you are interested and want more information. eric dot large
at intelsat dot com

------
jmusighi
Sesh • Los Angeles, CA or REMOTE • Lead Designer • jeremy@joinsesh.com

Sesh is looking for a Lead Designer to imagine, prototype, build, and refine
the experiences that define our mobile and web products. A designer whose work
is clean, modern, inspiring, and most importantly-- empathetic.

Sesh is the Uber for life coaching. Our app connects users via live video with
highly vetted life coaches who are experts at improving emotional wellness,
habits, goals, and relationships.

We're currently stealth, with recent funding from the Founder of Tinder, among
others.

Competitive cash & equity compensation.

Please contact CEO Jeremy Musighi at jeremy@joinsesh.com.

------
misadamjanic
Nordeus - [http://nordeus.com](http://nordeus.com) | Belgrade, Serbia | ONSITE

We are a gaming company looking for a couple of roles, such as: \- Senior Data
Scientist \- UI Designer \- Lead Game Designer (more at nordeus.com/careers)

The best thing about working at Nordeus is the ability to choose the games you
want to make and having huge influence on the final product. There is a
relocation package in place that covers everything you need to get settled, as
well as all kinds of perks and benefits you might expect.

If you want to learn more, feel free to contact me at
misad[at]nordeus[dot]com.

------
healsdata
KBRA - Full Time / On-Site - Horsham, Pennsylvania (Outside Philadelphia)

We're looking for a lead web developer to join our team to run point on a
number of greenfield projects in the financial sector. This position is
focused on development with an expectation that you'll mentor other developers
on your project team.

Our current systems run on PHP, JavaScript, jQuery, SQL Server, and MySQL.

You can reach out to me directly at jcampbell@kbra.com or check out
[https://www.krollbondratings.com/job/76](https://www.krollbondratings.com/job/76)
for more information.

------
mtsmith85
Senior Engineer | Ellevest | New York, NY (onsite)

(Job description, including interview process, is online here:
[http://ellevest.com/careers/senior-engineer-client-
platform....](http://ellevest.com/careers/senior-engineer-client-
platform.html))

== Our Company

We’re a well-funded, early-stage tech startup based in NYC that is reinventing
financial services for women. We’re currently in stealth mode building a new
kind of investment platform, which has the potential to be a disruptive and
meaningful force for good. Our team has deep, successful roots in the startup
and finance communities.

== The Role

We’re looking for a Senior Engineer to help develop our investment platform
product. We’re looking for an engineer that has at least two years of
professional experience writing code in Ruby. You have experience writing well
tested code with tools like RSpec,Cucumber or Minitest. A strong attention to
detail, a yearning to write well-tested, continuously-integrated code and an
interest in developing software from the ground up are attributes that
describe you. You work well both independently and as part of a team. You have
experience writing well organized, object oriented Ruby code that goes past
the basic Rails applications. You have strong feelings about “Plain Old Ruby
Objects” and have a healthy concern of “magic.” Security is really important
to you, even if you don’t have a large amount of experience in this area.

This is a full time development role that will have great impact on our
product. You will be writing core code that makes trades in the securities
markets. You will participate in code reviews, help develop our best practices
and coding styles, and ultimately have a big impact as our company is starting
out.

We’re a mission-driven company with a diverse team of people who value honest
and transparent communication, simple and focused execution, and work-life
balance. We’re building a NYC-based team and offer market compensation and
significant equity for world-class candidates.

== Next Steps

Introduce yourself to our team via e-mail by sending a cover letter and resume
to jobs@ellevest.com.

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) | SF | Full-time | On-site

Love Docker, Go, and infrastructure software? Pachyderm is building an open
source ecosystem of infrastructure tools for collaborating on large-scale data
analytics. Learn what we're about: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-
modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Smart, ambitious engineers who think there should be a better alternative to
Hadoop. Our codebase is written in Go, but Go experience isn't required.

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
koenbok
Framer | Full Time | Amsterdam Onsite

[http://framerjs.com](http://framerjs.com)
[http://framerjs.com/jobs/2015Q1/](http://framerjs.com/jobs/2015Q1/)

Creating the future of interaction design tools.

You should have a subset of skills in JavaScript, Objective-C, C, WebGL,
OpenGL, Python, Ruby. Experience with WebKit internals, Graphics Programming,
Skia, Physics Engines and Code Parsing are a plus. A strong Computer Science
background is also a plus, but we also hire great self-taught people with work
to show for it.

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We launched in February on iOS ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-
goog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-googliath/).
We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb is a consumer app that directly addresses the pains of
discovering apps and jumping between different apps to get things done (e.g.,
planning a night out). We partner with leading services like Yelp, Foursquare,
Rotten Tomatoes, etc to deliver a cohesive and powerful experience that makes
Vurb a home screen app.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack / Backend Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Product Designer - strong mobile UI/UX skills

* Growth Lead - drive growth initiatives across product and marketing

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com
| On-site only, H1B transfers OK

------
robotfelix
ClickMechanic - Full-stack Engineer | London, UK (Shepherd's Bush) | Full-
time, Onsite

ClickMechanic is an online marketplace that lets you easily and transparently
book a mobile car mechanic. We're looking for an experienced Rails developer
to join us at our London offices. You'll be part a small team of developers,
and should familiar with:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - ERB, SASS & CoffeeScript
      - Postgresql
      - git
      - TDD (we use Minitest + RSpec Mocks)
    

Email us at jobs@clickmechanic.com if this sounds like your kind of thing,
including your CV and/or Github profile.

------
laurensydney
Multiple iOS Engineers, Under Armour Connected Fitness Austin, TX

The Under Armour Connected Fitness team is building new experiences to make
all athletes better. It’s an open platform that connects our customers with
the gear they need to enhance their performance.

Check out our new office:
[http://tinyurl.com/kjsbqzk](http://tinyurl.com/kjsbqzk)

Please apply below!
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/72519#.Vb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/72519#.Vb_IopNViko)

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA / Charlotte, NC | ONSITE

We are creating a wearable device for infants to count the number of words
they hear in a day (a FitBit for words). Age 0-4 word count is a huge
predictor of a child's future academic & emotional success.

We're looking for a Mobile Software Engineer and Firmware Engineer.

Mobile Software Engineer - iOS, Swift, Objective-C, JS, Node.js (2+ yrs exp)

Firmware Engineer - C/C++, BlueTooth, ARM Cortex-M, 32-bit MCU (3+ yrs exp)

Apply on AngelList or directly to me mike@versame.com

[https://angel.co/versame/jobs/](https://angel.co/versame/jobs/)

------
david_giannini
Pinger, Inc. located in Santa Barbara, CA is hiring.

Onsite only.

Pinger offers a free texting and calling service for iOS and Android. We give
you a phone number. Great to have a second line to save costs, privacy or to
keep your business calls separate from your personal calls.

Requirements: \- BS/MS in Computer Science \- 3+ years of experience \- C++

Highly Desired (or we will teach you): \- SIP Protocol \- VoIP \- Objective C
\- Java

Apply online:
[http://www.pinger.com/content/company/jobs/index.html](http://www.pinger.com/content/company/jobs/index.html)

------
capkutay
WebAction | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UI
Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS/Backbone), UI/UX Designer - ONSITE

jobs@webaction.com

WebAction is a Big Data Analytics Platform providing end-to-end real-time,
high velocity analytics and machine learning for operational teams. We mask
complex, scalable analytics behind a visual, interactive web-based experience
and a familiar declarative SQL-like language. Today, our end-to-end product is
used to solve some of the toughest data management challenges at large Telco,
Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oY1i1fw2](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oY1i1fw2)

Senior Front-end Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBAg1fwc](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBAg1fwc)

Front-end Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oCHi1fwm](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oCHi1fwm)

UI/UX Designers:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBbn1fwU](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/oBbn1fwU)

Distributed Systems QA Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/ovAg1fw6](http://jobs.jobvite.com/webaction/job/ovAg1fw6)

WebAction is founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with a track
record of creating multiple successful enterprise products including WebLogic
(now Oracle WebLogic) and GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've
raised north of $11m since 2013 and our advisors/board have done amazing
things like creating the Apple logo and founding one of the top VC firms in
Silicon Valley. With every product release, we delight our customers and
engage new ones at an ever-growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto,
minutes away from the Caltrain, Philz coffee, and everything you need to make
your work life even more enjoyable!

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | Onsite in San Francisco | Engineering and Product | Full Time

MyFitnessPal helps more than 85 million people live healthier, happier lives
and we’re looking for passionate people to join us! We’re currently hiring for
our backend, data, devops and product teams.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
leadpages
LeadPages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time (onsite) | Python
Engineer, JS App Engineer, Automation, Production Engineers, etc.

LeadPages is Minnesota's fastest growing startup and we're looking for some
amazing people to join our team! Our team and culture is like no other. We
work remote two days per week and the other three days in our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office. We're a SaaS company with one of the best tech
stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full time opportunities available for: \- Senior Python
Engineers (Python, Google App Engine, Grunt, Gulp, Git, Mongo DB, TDD) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3lghnhw1](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3lghnhw1) \-
JavaScript App Engineers (ES6, Anybody??) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3O2hnhwg](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3O2hnhwg) \-
Automation Engineers (DevOps) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?321hnhwt](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?321hnhwt) \-
Production Engineers (DevOps) =>
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Rf0vhwn](http://jobvite.com/m?3Rf0vhwn) \- WordPress
Plugin Developer (Scratch plugin development and widgets!) =>
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3efhnhwT](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3efhnhwT)

These are all full time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages from anyone that would be open to
relocating to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any of the other positions that we also have
available on our Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our website at:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/leadpages/jobs](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/leadpages/jobs).

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany@Ave81.com

I'd love to talk with you soon!!

Thanks, Tiffany

------
tyr034
Hello Guys! The company I am currently Interning at is looking for developers
at all level. It's called Ceribell and founded by Stanford Medical School
Professors. Our technology is a novel approach to EEG(Electroen-
cephalogram）Interpretation which aims to make diagnosis drastically faster and
accessible. We are at the initial stage and experiencing rapid growth now, if
you want save thousands of lives and benefits millions of patients, please
join us! (please pm me for more information or email to jchao@ceribell.com

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper.

Onsite in London, UK.

Help us build the world's best app for navigating the city.

More details see [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

------
mdev
Juniper Networks - San Francisco, CA| Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA

The Group

Network security a dynamic industry teeming with innovation and the
opportunity to define real solutions that go beyond traditional static
approaches to stopping threats. It's time to build intelligence in the cloud
and connect it to our network security devices. The data sets are large, the
threats complex, and only the smartest will be able to create new algorithms
to find the needles in the haystack that are malicious. This is the right time
to join the team at Juniper Networks “Juniper Security Intelligence”, in San
Francisco with the charter to be disruptive, to build new products, and to
cement Juniper as the thought leader in network security by stopping the bad
actors and protecting our customers. We need people to own responsibility for
developing systems, algorithms, and approaches that connect the potential of
large data and the wide footprint of the cloud with customer network devices
to stop advanced threats. Juniper Security Intelligence is the epicenter for
advanced threat defense in Juniper and now is the time to join

Responsibilities: First and foremost you're passionate about writing code. You
love to code. When you're done coding you ensure it is flawless by developing
automated unit tests. As a Security Intelligence Software Engineer, you are
implementing features designed by technical leads in the organization. You
help estimate the software development cycle and follow through by completing
your tasks in agreed time while not compromising on quality.

QUALIFICATIONS

3-4 years of Experience developing Software · Experience with one or more
modern programming languages: Python, C#, Java C

· Experience with Malware security software and techniques.

· Involved in building a cloud service application over a Cloud Infrastructure
like Amazon Web Services (AWS).

· Experience with some sort of "big data" stack: Hadoop, Dynamo DB, HBase,
Cassadra, Mongo, PostgreSQL

· Experience with HTTP, RESTFUL APIs, Web Sockets, SSL/TLS. Some understanding
of content formats (e.g. HTML, PDF, XLS, DOC)

Email resumés to: mahadevk@juniper.net

------
jgritman
REMOTE - Help Scout, a help desk software company, is looking for a couple of
awesome people to join our team. 75% of the team is remote and we work hard to
support a remote team culture. Please check out the job descriptions here:

QA Engineer - [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/98160](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/98160)

PHP Software Engineer - [https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/77887](https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/77887)

------
kingryan
Bolt | San Francisco, CA | Platform, DevOps, Security and Infrastructure
Engineers | Full Time | Onsite

[https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Bolt is a team of elite engineers from Stanford, MIT, Facebook, Twitter,
Square, and other top companies. We are passionate about technology, finance,
and the future of payments. As we explore the bleeding-edge in payments and
fintech, we're looking for teammates who are ready to join a top team and take
charge of large responsibilities as we sail deep into uncharted waters.

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation

San Francisco | On-site / Partial remote in the Bay Area

About Tempo Automation:

Tempo Automation is a San Francisco based start up creating the electronics
factory of the future from the ground up. We are developing our own software
and hardware (i.e. robots) to help electrical engineers prototype circuit
boards better, faster, and cheaper. Working for us means that every day you
get to see physical products made from the outputs of your labor. Our ultimate
goal is to make hardware development move at the same pace as software
development. We provide competitive pay, equity, health and dental benefits
and generous vacation. Tempo Automation strongly values diversity; candidates
of all races, genders, and backgrounds are strongly encouraged to apply.

Company culture and benefits:

* Happy and empowered employees: be kind, work hard, work smart, and live a balanced life.

* Do good engineering: collaborate, think, build, evaluate, improve, rinse, repeat.

* Happy customers: every customer is 100% satisfied 100% of the time.

* Make money: every day build more boards more efficiently.

Senior Front End Developer

The Job

* Maintain and develop our front end order website.

* Develop and maintain the user interface for our automated assembly robot.

* Develop and maintain our internal manufacturing resource planning software

The Candidate

* Bachelor or Masters degree in computer science or equivalent.

* Expert level javascript capabilities, python skills are a bonus.

* At least two years experience in the real world. We want to see that you’ve built at least one non-trivial web application.

* Real world experience with django/python backends.

* Core developer on one or more open source javascript libraries a big plus.

* Capable of hiring and managing junior front end developers when the time comes.

* Interest or experience in rendering games or graphics intensive web applications a big plus (e.g. WebGL, html canvas / SVG, D3, etc).

~~~
kscottz
\---

Junior Roboticist (mechatronics)

The Job * Help us design and fabricate the next generation factory robots.

* Iterate on subsystems for the current factory robots.

* Design and fabricate electrical subsystems for robots.

* Design and fabricate mechanical subsystems for the robot.

The Candidate

* Bachelor or Masters degree in mechanical engineering / aerospace engineer / electrical engineering / mechatronics.

* Experienced with SolidWorks and/or Altium.

* Familiarity with Robot Operating System a strong plus.

* Experience with systems integration particularly in a factory setting.

* Reasonable design for manufacturing experience.

\---

Operations Associate / Office Manager

The Job

* Design, implement, and maintain various compliance requirements (OSHA, EPA, ISO, etc). Perform basic human resource tasks.

* Assist the factory staff with material tracking and logistics.

* Keeping ducks in a row with respect to scheduling and calendars.

* Moving paperwork from an input queue to the appropriate bucket.

* Filling the things that are empty, emptying things that are full, scratching where it itches.

The Candidate

* Detail oriented, exceptionally organized, and great communication and people skills.

* Capable of keeping an office of 20 people running smoothly with minimal supervision.

* Prior experience in management or logistics.

* Experience doing bookkeeping a big plus.

* Bachelor degree in liberal arts or accounting.

\---

Fabrication Technician

The Job

* Generous living wage factory job with overtime, benefits, and vacation.

* You will work with our robots and our customer to deliver completed circuit boards.

* This job involves a lot of fine manual labor with attention to detail and a passion for quality.

* Technicians will perform SMD and through hole soldering, SMT rework, board cleaning, quality control, and documentation.

* Technicians may also perform general factory labor, deliveries, order logistics, and training.

The Candidate

* No college degree required.

* This job requires smart and detailed oriented individuals with good hand eye coordination.

* A passion for working with your hands and learning a skilled trade.

* Solid communication skills and an ability and willingness to work with factory robotics.

* Prior experience in electronics assembly is highly desired.

* Candidates with working and well maintained vehicles who could occasionally perform deliveries are highly desired.

~~~
atroyn
Where do I apply?

------
yoaviram
Energized Work
[http://www.energizedwork.com/careers](http://www.energizedwork.com/careers) @
London

Test Infected Senior Java Engineers (CONTRACT | ONSITE)

We're is looking for test infected developers, with a passion to produce
robust, simple code. A deep understanding of agile principles and a desire to
deliver value for stakeholders are key. Excellent Java / JVM skills, devops
awareness and experience with CI tools are a plus. Desire to lead by example
and to share knowledge.

Apply online or email us: thelab@energizedwork.com.

------
gz5
Tivia | Charlotte NC or REMOTE

We are looking for a Chief Product Officer Cofounder.

You need to be great at \--defining product \--building partnerships &
channels \--running sales & marketing

Yes, all three...hence the cofounder part...along with wearing other hats when
necessary.

Tivia - [http://getTivia.com](http://getTivia.com) \- released an MVP of our
group communications app several months ago, and is now building an innovative
business communications service, based on what we have learned in the market.

Reach out to me directly via support@getTivia.com if interested

------
SteveMorin
Nvent | Full Time | Onsite | Hungary, Budapest

Sr Software Engineers at our Budapest Office. We are looking for Sr team
members to join our new Budapest office to work on our BigData Software
Platforms and Solutions. We'll be interviewing this week in Budapest and
considering one engineer to run the Budapest office.

    
    
      - Strong Experience with Java 
      - Excellent English communication skills, written and spoken.
      - Bonus for experience with BigData Technologies: Storm, Spark, Kafka or Hadoop 
    

Email: Steve Morin - smorin@nventdata.com

------
vailripper
SurgeForward | Seattle | REMOTE

Surge is a software consulting firm providing primarily Node.JS, .NET, and PHP
SPA development services, and iOS and Android development on the mobile side.

We're looking for smart, self-motivated, experienced, senior-level software
engineers who enjoy the freedom of telecommuting and flexible schedules, to
work as long-term, full-time (40 hrs/week) independent contractors on a
variety of software development projects.

Learn more and apply here: [http://bit.ly/1IeP8nz](http://bit.ly/1IeP8nz)

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (www.robinhood.com): Palo Alto, CA [ONSITE, VISA]

Robinhood is seeking engineers to build products and infrastructure empowering
a new generation of investors. Ideal candidates will have experience in a
respectable engineering org and/or a substantial open source presence.

\- Web Engineer (JavaScript expert, but we're framework agnostic)

\- Backend Engineer (RESTful APIs, Distributed Systems)

\- Ops/DevOps/SRE: (AWS, config, deployment, monitoring, security)

\- Android Engineer: (Consumer product experience required. Retrofit, gson,
rxjava, okhttp, dagger, butterknife, appcompat experience a plus)

~~~
samuelbrin
Apply at www.robinhood.com/jobs

------
daenney
Spotify | world wide | ONSITE

We have about a 100 outstanding positions all over the globe including
recruiters, developers (iOS, Android, backend), financial controllers,
creative directors and designers, label relations, content curators, data
engineers and the list goes on and on.

See our open positions at:
[https://www.spotify.com/jobs](https://www.spotify.com/jobs)

Follow Spotifyjobs on Twitter for more:
[https://twitter.com/spotifyjobs](https://twitter.com/spotifyjobs)

------
bwahacker
Conjur | Waltham, MA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.conjur.net/](http://www.conjur.net/)

Looking for back-end developers (Ruby on Linux), front end (HTML5), QA,
support engineers. VC backed, enterprise software product solving cloud
security issues. Smart, Linux, not a jerk, know/willing to learn Ruby are key.
LDAP, Active Directory, a touch of Windows knowledge are handy to have in some
of the team, but not required.

Looking for a mix of both experienced and recent grads.

Send your résumé to mitch@conjur.net.

------
mmohebbi
Iodine | San Francisco | Onsite

We're looking for a strong frontend or mobile developer to help us build our
React Native app (the MVP is almost complete!).

We're a team of Ex-Googlers working on tools to help people understand if they
are taking the right drug. We have an excellent group of investors and work
closely with FDA on their open data system. Details:

[http://www.iodine.com](http://www.iodine.com)
[http://angel.co/iodine](http://angel.co/iodine)

If interested, please email matt@iodine.com

Thanks!

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently 14 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All
new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100%
of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to
build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks
and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR
AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder so let's
save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who
are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

~~~
betimd
Is REMOTE as option in these positions?

------
shannarw32
San Francisco, CA - Enterprise Architect with Sales Experience - Onsite Only
We are looking for a very senior level resource to join our Mobility team in
San Francisco, CA. You must have enterprise architecture experience, be able
to solution, have prior consulting experience as well as some sales
experience. We are a technology consulting firm but there is the potential of
40% travel outside of SF. If you are interested in learning more, please send
your resume and contact information to shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
josephcohen
Universe [http://onuniverse.com](http://onuniverse.com) — Brooklyn, NY —
Onsite — We will sponsor visas

TLDR; Hypercard for Mobile. Longer: A visual “programming language” for iOS +
beyond. In Universe you create cards, which can be anything from a game to a
cookbook. The Universe network is a rethinking of the Web for mobile: a
modern, open software platform that sits on top of the local OS.

We are looking to add an expert iOS engineer to our team in New York. Email me
(CEO) at joseph@onuniverse.com with interest.

------
svec
iRobot: Boston, MA or Pasadena, CA; ONSITE only.

We make robots that help people (and cats), and our robots occasionally
inspire Saturday Night Live commercials and Parks & Rec episodes.

We're hiring all sorts of engineers: embedded, iOS, test, electrical,
mechanical, the list goes on...

No robotics background required for most jobs (I had no robotics background
when I started.)

Take a look at our open positions: [https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/](https://careers-irobot.icims.com/)

And email me if anything catches your eye: csvec@irobot.com

------
meifamous
Famous | San Francisco | Sales Executive/Director | Onsite

We are looking for the first sales position to start and build out the team.
We need someone who is passionate about the full cycle sales and knows the
digital advertising space well.

If interested feel free to email m(at)famo.us with questions and please apply
directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/e01104e5-ffa5-44f7-ae65-d5efe4...](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us/e01104e5-ffa5-44f7-ae65-d5efe49ad679?lever-
source=hn)

------
kylerush
Hillary Clinton presidential campaign - Brooklyn, NY

We're hiring frontend, backend, security, devops, and mobile engineers.

Frontend stack is in the works. We're standardizing around Node for the server
part, some isomorphic ES6, Flux (React + Nuclear), and Sass.

Backend is Python hosted on AWS.

Projects include: Web and mobile donations, data infrastructure, grassroots
events tool, rich content publishing, and many, many more products.

Visit
[https://www.hillaryclinton.com/tech/](https://www.hillaryclinton.com/tech/)
to apply.

~~~
pc86
How should we take the implication on your site that Republicans who support
Hillary are not welcomed to apply?

~~~
yellowapple
No no, you're misinterpreting. The site says that Hillary is never going to
give us up or let us down.

~~~
pc86
Ah, I see now. Thank you for the clarification! :)

------
charlesweitzer
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Researcher - Machine Learning

Voleon Capital Management LP is a technology-driven investment firm employing
cutting-edge statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an
exceptional researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: \+ Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.
__________________________________________________________

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
sross222
Cloudera | ONSITE | Austin, Palo Alto, San Francisco

Help build enterprise-grade security features into Hadoop, the popular open
source big data platform.

How often do you get to work someplace where security features are at the top
of the priority list?

Multiple openings:
[http://www.cloudera.com/content/cloudera/en/about/careers/cu...](http://www.cloudera.com/content/cloudera/en/about/careers/current-
openings.html) (search the page for "security")

------
ocohen
Venice Beach : Vytmn ([http://vytmn.com](http://vytmn.com)) : onsite :
Designer / Front End

Vytmn is a badass company that just won Silicon Beach Fest last month. We are
a growth hacking as a service company that is on a rocketship to success. We
have an incredible team of 14 that focuses on creativity, productivity and
collaboration. We empower our entire team to think and act like entrepreneurs.
If you feel a burning desire to create awesome stuff, this is the place for
you.

~~~
fandawg195
Do you have an email address I can contact you at?

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | multiple 6-12 months
TRAINEE/INTERNS positions

We try to maintain our group of 6-8 trainees contributing to ongoing projects
or prototyping things we are curious about.

Current topics:

\- Unhosted Social Network

\- Python Big Data Platform

\- Babel Rina Port

\- HTML5 Web Component Framework

\- Convergent App

\- HTML5 Productivity App Store

\- Decentralized Web Cloud

\- Binary Version Control System

\- Web Version Control System

\- Web Blockchain Storage

\- Mesh OS

\- Web Mesh Network

\- ERP5 WebAssembly

We:

\- are developing strictly open-source since 2001

\- do a lot of research, mostly via EU-funded projects

\- are a small team (headquarters in Lille, France)

\- are fun to work with

Topic Details: [http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
mopatches
Periscope -- Customer Support Specialist | San Francisco | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Periscope is a data analysis tool for professional data analysts that allows
them to type SQL queries and get charts really, really fast.

Analysts spend their lives in Periscope, doing ad-hoc analyses, putting
together dashboards to share to external clients, and displaying KPIs to
entire companies.

Your job is to help them do that.

[https://www.periscope.io/customer-support-
specialist](https://www.periscope.io/customer-support-specialist)

------
shannarw32
Houston, TX - Enterprise Architect with Sales Experience - Onsite Only We are
looking for a very senior level resource to join our team in Houston, TX. You
must have enterprise architecture experience, be able to solution, have prior
consulting experience as well as some sales experience. We are a technology
consulting firm but the bulk of our work is based in Houston, TX. If you are
interested in learning more, please send your resume and contact information
to shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
playing_colours
relayr - [https://www.relayr.io](https://www.relayr.io) \- Berlin, Germany -
DevOps Engineer You will be an integral part of the server team, improving
stability, performance and keeping the developers in line.

The Mission

    
    
        - Help build out our platform cluster (currently AWS)
        - Work with the Server engineers to bring new features to our platform
        - Keep it running
        - Develop Continuous Deployment and Monitoring strategies
    

Your Skills

    
    
        - A minimum of 3 years experience.
        - Experience working with Cloud Providers
        - Command line and shell scripting, python, ruby are your friends.
        - Deep knowledge of Linux operating system, ability to tweak it using sysctl, 
        inspect interprocess communication
        - Knowledge of TCP networking stack and ability to design
         firewalls and security rules. (iptables, ipfw, selinux)
        - Monitoring and Continuous Deployment make you passionate. 
        We use ELK, Grafana, Sensu and Jenkins among other tools 
        We love to experiment with new tools
        - Debian packaging
    

We Will

    
    
        - Listen to and value your opinion
        - Make mistakes, break stuff, learn and move on
        - Ask you to work on latest technologies

A growing team where your influence and skills will be needed, recognized and
rewarded. Please write to jobs@relayr.io

------
jpitzo
HouseCanary | San Francisco | Onsite only | H1B OK

* Software Engineers (Python)

* Frontend Engineers

* UI/UX Designer

We need more great people to join us. If solving very difficult real estate
problems with beautiful software using machine learning, big data analytics,
and economic theory sounds rewarding to you, browse our open positions to see
what might be a good fit for your interests and skill set.

Technologies used:

* Django, Pandas, Scikit

* AngularJS

* Postgres, DynamoDB, Redis

* OpenLayers, Mapnik, PostGIS

more details:
[http://www.housecanary.com/careers.html](http://www.housecanary.com/careers.html)

------
hrefl
SPYCOB | San Francisco | REMOTE | [http://spycob.com](http://spycob.com) |
mobile app, dicsovery commerce Growth 10% per week last 4 month - have several
tested ideas of the win-win partner strategies. We are looking for someone to
work with b2b direction (SF or REMOTE). Our condition is equity. Any questions
please email to me at natalya@spycob.com About us:
[http://team.2for1.pro](http://team.2for1.pro)

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt ([http://streetcontxt.com/](http://streetcontxt.com/)) |
Toronto, ON / New York, NY | Onsite

We're bringing long overdue innovation to capital markets and creating a
content and knowledge exchange for institutional finance.

We're well funded (although not publicly) and are beginning a very exciting
year that includes moving into our new office space, adding many people to our
growing team, and expanding our reach into the global market.

Our team is ambitious but we keep things casual around the office. Our
platform is built from scratch, and we're here to try new things.

We're currently hiring:

1\. Back End Developer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=opcb1fwx&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=opcb1fwx&s=Hacker_News)

2\. Front End Developer:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o3me1fwo&s=Hacker_News)

3\. Business Development Manager (NYC):
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFb1fwO&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=odFb1fwO&s=Hacker_News)

4\. Project Success Manager:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9Ub1fwZ&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=o9Ub1fwZ&s=Hacker_News)

5\. Customer Experience Advisor:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMHf1fwt&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oMHf1fwt&s=Hacker_News)

Why work here you say?

1\. Shared ownership/success (options/equity).

2\. Every single meal/snack/protein shake/coffee you could imagine is provided
free of charge.

3\. Flex time, unlimited vacation. Your results are just that.

4\. Very generous and comprehensive benefits package.

5\. We are a team, and we succeed or fail, as a team.

If you have questions, my name is Jackson and I'm reachable at
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
shannarw32
Dallas, TX - Mobile Developer/Manager - Onsite Only We are looking for high
potential candidates who have 5+ years of experience in software development
along with some team lead experience (at least two years) or at least one year
of Project Management experience. We are a technology consulting firm so there
is potential to travel outside of Dallas up to 40%. If you are interested in
learning more, please send your resume and contact information to
shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
TripleH
Applidium | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time / Interns | Mobile / Backend
Software Engineer

Applidium is a design and technology boutique, focused on delivering both
innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us means evolving
among experts in an environnement where creativity means quality. Right in the
center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here :
[http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev](http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev)

------
willsulzer
Blue Box (an IBM Company) Seattle, WA or remote world-wide

I am on the Applications team. Blue Box has been a fantastic and challenging
place to work/learn for the last 2 years.

The Application Development team is looking for highly motivated developers
(all skill levels) to help build the IBM cloud. Our company manages the IaaS
tier of IBM Cloud using OpenStack.

[https://www.blueboxcloud.com/careers/join-the-
team](https://www.blueboxcloud.com/careers/join-the-team)

~~~
antmachine
Hello willsulzer!

I've worked on a couple of production RoR projects, recently moved to the
Seattle area, and I'm interested in working for a early stage company. Were
you with Blue Box before they became an IBM company? Can you speak about what
the work culture is like at Blue Box?

-antmachine

------
fvtalent
FlyVictor |London| Onsite

Flyvictor is changing the face of private air travel globally. Our team works
on our core product and builds a great user and client experience.

Our Engineering team is currently hiring for :

Technical Lead Mobile Test Lead Agile Test Lead Developers - Node.js, Mongo UX
Design

We are based in London, spend time building and shipping great code and
endorse a user driven development cycle.

Have a look at our roles

[http://fly-victor.workable.com/](http://fly-victor.workable.com/)

or email us on peter.chatterley at flyvictor.com

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Three open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineers (DevOps/Architecture and Backend Generalist) and
Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. As a member of our rapidly growing team, you will
architect and own whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and
faster.

[https://angel.co/dextro/jobs](https://angel.co/dextro/jobs)

------
colindean
IBM Watson | Multiple positions | Pittsburgh | Onsite | Full-time | Citizen;
Visa for well-qualified candidates | Scala; Java; Angular.js; Bootstrap;
Python; Ruby; Watson Explorer

IBM Watson in Pittsburgh has several open positions as of this posting.

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

* Watson Technical Product Manager

* Watson User Interface (UI) Developer (and Junior)

* Watson Quality Engineer

* Watson Software Support & Support Explorer Engineers

If you apply, please ensure that you apply fully by clicking the link in the
email you receive later today. People frequently miss that step and leave
their application incomplete!

I’m the software engineer tech lead on the Watson Explorer connectivity team
and former consultant with the product's Professional Services team.

We’re looking for folks versed in Java, Scala, and the Ruby on Rails stack.
The UI positions are heavily focused on Angular.js and Bootstrap. QA leans
Python. We're in new development mode right now, so if you like to start from
nothing, you'll like what we're doing.

We do things like TDD, real actual pair programming†, kanban, agile-ish
planning (IBM Design Thinking, not some convoluted buzzword bullshit),
automated builds, “use the right tool for the job even if it’s not an IBM
product”, and daily stand ups that, for the most part, never run past 15
minutes.

We like to have fun, too, having regular board game lunches and evenings,
hosting meetup events, weekly communal lunch cooked by one or more of our
fantastic cooks, and managers that are incredibly full-of-clue and treat us
like the adults we all are.

We try to keep our interview process as bullshit-free as possible. If we think
you look good on paper, we’ll reach out for a phone chat and give you the
details on a pretty open-ended code test, where you’ll implement a simple
library. If we like your solution, then we’ll invite you for a live culture
fit and technical interview, in-person if you’re near or remote if not. This
process has given us a ridiculously low turnover.

† no, really. We shoot for 50%-75% pairing, otherwise known as “pair when it
makes sense”.

~~~
dipesh123
Is there any shorter way to apply. Given url link too long and is asking for
like more than 100 questions.

~~~
colindean
Unfortunately, no. I will however pass your remarks to our people in charge of
this application process.

------
sumana25
Software Engineer (Web/Frontend)at Telenor Digital -Trondheim, Norway

Permanent position, Full-time You can apply at -
[http://tinyurl.com/nc9okjm](http://tinyurl.com/nc9okjm)

Telenor Digital is aiming to create a world-class login solution with the goal
of connecting tens of millions of users (we just reached our first million!)
to different services within the next two years. When developing we focus on
mobile-first and progressive enhancement, and we strive to offer an enjoyable
experience to all our users, regardless of what device and platform they are
using. We operate mainly in the European and the Asian markets, with all the
challenges that include, for example: different alphabets, different levels of
literacy among our users, and different experience levels with internet usage
and technology.

Our implementation We use Java a lot. As we are creating login, user-
management, and payment applications, we use HTML forms a lot too. Our older
applications are built with Jersey/JAX-RS
([https://jersey.java.net/](https://jersey.java.net/)), while our new ones are
built with Spark ([http://sparkjava.com/](http://sparkjava.com/)). We try to
keep the code-base to a minimum. On the frontend we use plain JavaScript
(inline) for code that has to be executed right away, and jQuery for “nice to
have” functionality. We use Apache Velocity for templating. We build using
Maven and Grunt, and we track our code using Git. Performance is key, and our
aim is that our applications should be ready to use (or at least be perceived
as being ready to use) within a second, even on slow connections. We have
(big) databases too, but you won’t have to interact with them directly.
Persistence is handled by an API created by another team.

Who we are looking for We need more hands on Java/Web. This means we need
someone who would be comfortable with working with Java, Jersey, Spark, Apache
Velocity and JavaScript/jQuery. And Maven/Grunt for building. We are not
looking for someone who is already an expert on all of these things (It would
be nice, though), but someone who knows a few and is willing and able to learn
the rest.

Deadline for application:30/08/2015

Contact info: Tina Tan (+47) 90894741

------
wkdown
TransUnion Consumer Interactive | San Luis Obispo, CA | ONSITE

Web Developer III

In search of a Javascript expert with experience in MVC frameworks, Handlebars
templating, Sass pre-processor, among others to join our UI team in an Agile
Java environment making the transition from SOAP to REST.

For more information:
[https://transunion.taleo.net/careersection/tuext/jobdetail.f...](https://transunion.taleo.net/careersection/tuext/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000946)

------
tristanz
Sense - [https://sense.io](https://sense.io) \- San Francisco (SOMA)

We're building a next-generation platform for data science.

We're looking for a backend engineer to help build and scale our data science
infrastructure. This is the perfect role for somebody that loves Go, Docker,
Kubernetes, Mesos, Hadoop/Spark, and distributed systems.

We're a small team and can offer competitive salary and significant equity.

Want to learn more? Email tristan@sense.io with a brief introduction.

------
frsandstone
Senior Software Engineer, Rhumbix San Francisco, CA

ONSITE

Looking for: \- iOS Engineers \- Android Engineers \- Python Engineers (Django
/ Data Science) \- Generalists

Rhumbix is a mobile platform designed to increase construction productivity
and safety. We are the first company to use crew telematics to capture field
data in real-time from worker's smartphones. The result is safer job sites, a
reduced administrative burden, and more time at the work face.

Email jon at rhumbix.com and include "Hacker News" in the subject line.

------
bcgdv
Boston Consulting Group - Digital Ventures , Manhattan Beach,CA - iOS / Full-
Time

[https://www.bcgdv.com](https://www.bcgdv.com)

Digital Ventures is BCG's new business focused on creating new innovative
businesses for our clients. We have a great work environment. Ranked #2
company to work for in the US.

We are looking for iOS developers with minimum 3 years of experience. You must
have solid CS background and developed several iOS apps.

Please send your resume to kalpesh.solanki@bcgdv.com

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior Software Engineers (Rails) | Onsite

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers.
Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency
in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
yairharel
Kollective, Bend, Oregon.

We're developing B2B peer-to-peer delivery solutions, and already have dozens
of large customers. Think BitTorrent for the enterprise, focused on live and
on-demand video. We are relocating to beautiful Bend, OR, where quality of
life is as important as the quantity of your work (if not more).
[http://kollective.com/join-kollective/](http://kollective.com/join-
kollective/)

Web Application Engineer

Network Platform Engineer

Systems Level Engineer

Build Engineer

------
dluan
Experiment

Full-stack engineers (rails, js, front-end)

San Francisco, full-time

[http://experiment.com/jobs](http://experiment.com/jobs)

We're looking for scientists and researchers from all backgrounds and levels
of expertise to help us change the way scientific discoveries are made. We're
not just a funding platform, we're also building tools to help scientists
communicate their research in better ways.

Feel free to reach out if you have questions or want to chat!
denny@experiment.com

------
swanify
GeckoLabs | Edinburgh, UK OR London, UK | PHP Engineer

We're growing fast, and need to hire more PHP developers to join our team in
either London or Edinburgh.

Experience with Laravel is a must as you'll mainly be working to improve and
enhance our API. Any experience of AngularJS would be beneficial but not
essential.

Apply: [http://www.geckolabs.co.uk/jobs/php-software-
engineer/](http://www.geckolabs.co.uk/jobs/php-software-engineer/)

------
derekc00
Interested in social marketing (think Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Instagram,
and Linkedin advertising)? Brand Networks is hiring an analyst in San
Francisco -

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/76058312?trk=jserp_job_d...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/76058312?trk=jserp_job_details_text)

Please email dc@bn.co with your information and I'll help connect you to the
right people here in the company. Thanks.

------
glorithm
WorldGaming | Full Time | Toronto, ON | Onsite

 _WorldGaming_ is the premier destination for the community of eSports
enthusiasts and competitive gamers to meet, watch, challenge and play in head-
to-head matches and variety of tournaments (brackets, leaderboards ...) for
prizes. ([https://worldgaming.com/](https://worldgaming.com/))

We are currently hiring for multiple development and IT positions.

Development

* Full Stack Engineer (Java, NodeJS) - [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-Enginee...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Full-Stack-Engineer-b3d13a5d30320055)

* Front End Software Engineer (JavaScript, NodeJS) - [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Front-End-Software...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Front-End-Software-Engineer-760a2172eb8c3f0a)

* UX Developer (HTML, CSS) - [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Ux-Developer-83e5b...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Ux-Developer-83e5b5fdcacb06b0)

* Platform Software Engineer (Java, PostgreSQL) - [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Platform-Software-...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Platform-Software-Engineer-7a54a6b1bfde22f1)

IT

* Linux System Administrator - [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Linux-System-Admin...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/Linux-System-Administrator-Engineer-ec51306dcacb5ee7)

* IT Support Analyst - [http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/IT-Support-Analyst...](http://www.indeed.ca/cmp/WorldGaming/jobs/IT-Support-Analyst-74c3d37bdba96691)

At WorldGaming, it is our goal to become the world's most vibrant community
for skill based gaming. Come join us!

Thank you for your time! Ed, CTO

~~~
donmarquis
I am a recent graduate with 1 year of Intern experience am I good for you ?

~~~
glorithm
We may have new grad positions in a couple months. Drop us a CV and will chat!

------
trueduke
Stupeflix | Paris or remote |
[https://about.stupeflix.com/jobs](https://about.stupeflix.com/jobs)

We're a small team of engineers passionate about video creation. We make
Replay (replayapp.com), 2014 App of the Year in 34 countries, demoed on stage
at Apple Keynote, 9M downloads and just getting started. Currently hiring
Android, iOS, full stack web developers, creative coders and computer vision
specialists. Join us!

------
rhyslindmark
Edify Technologies | Denver, CO | Full-time

We're hiring a Director of Growth and Marketing:
[http://www.edify.co/marketer](http://www.edify.co/marketer)

We're a pre-seed Techstars Boulder 2015 company that makes music education
apps for kids. If you're passionate about music/education/games or simply get
excited about the challenges of a multi-faceted customer market
(kids/parents), then reach out to us!

------
lispsteve
Stealth Company | Contract | Remote/NYC

We are a stealth start up based in NYC. We are looking for a UX/UI developer
that has experience conceptualizing and implementing web applications, their
interactions and how the data flows across the features of our product.

This job is for a CONTRACT.

Skills required * HTML * CSS * Javascript * Graphic and interaction design

Experience required:

* Previous experience in designing the looks and interaction of proof-of-concepts.

Please contact me directly at lispsteve@gmail.com if interested.

------
ntsh
Wallet Circle

London, Part-time, Onsite, Marketing and Sales Manager

We are looking for somebody to join us full-time or part-time and be willing
to get involved in various startup tasks like digital marketing, sales,
account management and problem solving.

Also looking for full time android or java developers and interns to work
remotely from India

Apply here : [https://angel.co/wallet-circle/jobs](https://angel.co/wallet-
circle/jobs)

OR Email : careers [at] walletcircle.com

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT, New York, NY (NYC) and coming
soon San Francisco (SF): FULL TIME Software Engineers, SRE, SET, UX or UI
Designers ONSITE

Kensho's growing engineering team[0] overlooks in Harvard Sq. We are making
financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and CNBC[2]

Software Engineers, Site Reliability (SREs), Test/QA (SET), and hands-on Data
Scientists We're hiring fun-loving, hands-on nerds at every experience level,
layer of the stack and facet of our technology. We look for people who a
hungry to learn, figure things out quickly, and are massively productive using
technology and math. To really catch our eye, show off your: * Mindful coding
combined with ambitious productivity * Architectural sense applied using
practical, iterative steps * Charting, visualization or optimization skills in
javascript * Style, workflow and responsive designs * Experience at scale with
machine learning, NLP, or unstructured data * Ability to design and build
scalable infrastructure

While we primarily use Python (especially pandas and NumPy) and
React/AngularJS/d3js, that is just implementation detail and you can interview
in the language of your choice.

UX or UI Designers Design is critical to every aspect of our work. We look for
a crisp design aesthetic applied to complicated workflows or experienced UX
methodology that produces intuitive designs. We hope you will * Share your
portfolio and walk us through your design process * Work through a design with
us

Experience with finance is not expected. A willingness to play bughouse, play
ticket to ride, and shoot zombies is a plus. But first, you have to say
hello[3]

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-
goldma...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-28/how-goldman-
sachs-became-a-tech-investing-powerhouse) [2]
[https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho) [3]
[https://kensho.com/#/careers](https://kensho.com/#/careers)

------
lmcnearney
Reloaded Games, Inc. | Huntington Beach, CA | Onsite

Senior Software Developer - Platform

Reloaded Games develops and publishes high-quality free-to-play MMOs for a
global audience. We're looking for full-stack developer to work on our
websites and publishing platform, providing shared services to all of our
games and to external customers.

Full job description available on our website:
[http://www.reloadedinc.com](http://www.reloadedinc.com)

Contact: jobs@reloadedinc.com

------
spyrosg
RCDevs | Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg | Full Time, ONSITE | Systems integrator

RCDevs is a Luxembourgish software development company that sells
authentication software and services around network security. We have business
around the world with all kinds of clients. We tend to focus on good
engineering and the quality of our customer support. You can find us at
[https://www.rcdevs.com](https://www.rcdevs.com) .

Your job will consist in:

    
    
      - integrating our product into the infrastructure of clients who are trying out,
        installing or maintaining our main product,
      - consult for local clients that ask for additional services around our product.
        This usually involves network security topics and some system administration, 
      - program and write documentation during downtime.
    

All this is mostly done in English, so a certain level of fluency in the
language is mandatory.

If you are a recent graduate, we expect you to:

    
    
      - know your way around Linux (having played with Ubuntu in a VM is not enough
        -- have some war stories about shell programming? now we're talking),
      - know how to troubleshoot common networking problems ("why isn't that packet
        getting to the internet?"),
      - prove that you are dedicated to your discipline. If you are jobless we expect
        you have the time to have a small project demonstrating your ability. A small
        AWS network, a script to solve an interesting puzzle, anything.
      - You will get enough mentoring to progress in your skills, but we expect
        you to be resourceful.
    

If you are more seasoned, we are interested, in addition to the former
listing, in any experience you have with the stuff we usually deal with:

RADIUS, LDAP, Web services, EAP, OpenID, SAML, OAuth, PHP, C, Linux
administration, PKIs, SSL/TLS, HTTP, Active Directory and network security. If
you have some deep experience in another technical skill, we cannot promise
you will get to practice it here, but we are interested still.

Those criteria are what we believe will make you successful in this position.
If these do not describe you, but you still believe you could be right for the
job, feel free to surprise us. The important thing is that you get the job
done well, the client is happy, and we enjoy having you as a colleague.

Most of the office speaks french, although we do not require you to know the
language. (But if you want to learn, all the better!)

If you want to know more about the company, the job, or to apply, send us an
informal email at jobs@rcdevs.com.

------
grammatech
GrammaTech, Inc. | Ithaca, NY & Madison, WI | REMOTE

GrammaTech is in search of several new developers with experience in C/C++ &
Java with a preference given to those familiar with static analysis. We have
offices in Ithaca, NY and Madison, WI but will consider remote employees for
most positions.

For more information and a list of open positions:
[http://www.grammatech.com/careers](http://www.grammatech.com/careers)

------
nltalent
Network Locum | Fulltime England | Onsite

Network Locum, a funded healthcare marketplace startup is hiring, building a
great product to help save the NHS, we are looking for Python developers
working on our Py, Django, REDIS and Javascript stack.

We have a great team culture, work on interesting problems and take pride in
our work.

Have a look at [http://network-locum.workable.com/jobs/57278](http://network-
locum.workable.com/jobs/57278)

------
monsterbash
The Hackerati — New York, NY

We are a software engineering consulting company that builds tons of cool
products using diverse technologies. We <3 creative tech and building cool new
things.

We're hiring for multiple software engineer positions including: -Android -iOS
-Full stack (web engineer) -Backend -Frontend

We work hard and play hard. If you're the best at what you do, come join us!

All job postings: [http://grnh.se/s3tfrg](http://grnh.se/s3tfrg)

------
shon
EXPANDED.IO is hiring software engineers in Phoenix (yes, Phoenix) and Devops
(remote or PHX). Stack is Python with a dash of everything. Apply at
engjobs@expanded.io.

------
justinweiss
Avvo ([http://www.avvo.com](http://www.avvo.com)) | Seattle, WA (ONSITE) |
Rails API/Backend Developer

We’re looking for great software developers to help us connect people with the
legal help they need.

As an API / Backend Developer, you’ll build fast, easy-to-use APIs to help our
Mobile team ship remarkable apps. You’ll bridge between our iOS, web, and
platform teams, and help us unlock new ways to bring our data to other apps
and devices.

About You:

\- 3+ years of API development experience with frameworks such as Rails,
Django, or node.js (or others!).

\- Strong CS fundamentals: A good knowledge of data modeling, object-oriented
design, and algorithms.

\- You’ve worked with multiple product teams at once, and can make the right
tradeoffs based on those teams’ needs.

\- You can clearly explain complex ideas without buzzwords and jargon.

\- You love to mentor and be mentored. You live by the philosophy that
everyone has something to teach you.

\- You’re addicted to shipping, solving problems, and helping the people
around you succeed.

About the Team:

\- We mostly run on Rails, but have brought in technologies like Go,
Angular.js, Scala, and Sinatra. We’re open to using the right technologies for
what we build.

\- We iterate quickly, and ship multiple times a day.

\- We work in small teams with product managers and designers, and help shape
the products we’ll be building from day 1.

\- We have a strong tradition of supporting open source. Projects like
resque_scheduler, robut, resque_unit, and json_api_client were all extracted
from our codebase, and we’ve contributed several patches back to Rails.

Why Avvo?

Right now, you have an opportunity to join the team while it’s still on the
small side, and grow your career faster than you would at almost any other
company. You’ll be able to help shape our dev organization and define our
culture. Companies in our position are rare, and joining a company like ours
will be one of the most memorable parts of your life.

(Side note: I've been here 8 years, and still love it. It's an awesome place
to work.)

Contact: jweiss@avvo.com

------
dberg
iHeartRadio - ONSITE - New York, NY

iHeartRadio is looking for engineers (Mobile , Scala, React/Node/JS) in a
variety of areas to support the continued growth of our desktop and mobile
music experience. Passing 70 million users faster than any digital music
service out there we are extremely excited by our continued growth and our
desire to be the best music app for music fans, by music fans.

Mobile SW Eng (Android, iOS) - [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-android-
software-engineer....](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-android-software-
engineer.html) [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/Mobile-Software-Engineer-
iOS.html](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/Mobile-Software-Engineer-iOS.html)

Backend Software Engineer (Scala) - [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-
engineer-backend.html](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-engineer-
backend.html)

Frontend Engineering - [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-web-
engineer.html](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-web-engineer.html)

Software Engineer in Test - [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/software-engineer-in-
test.html](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/software-engineer-in-test.html)

Systems Eng / DevOps - [http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-systems-
administrator.html](http://jobs.iheart.com/job/senior-systems-
administrator.html)

------
dave1619
Help set up our direct ad sales (Remote)!

We're currently one of the leading women's health apps on the market and would
like to create a direct ad sales effort. We'd like to reach out to potential
advertisers and create custom advertising campaigns for them inside our app.

If you have direct sales experience, we'd love for you to contact us. Even if
you don't have full-time availability, we'd love your help part-time as well.

Email lalalee9 at hotmail.com .

------
joelcollinsdc
Office of the Clerk, US House of Representatives | Washington, DC | Full Time
| ONSITE

The Office of the Clerk is responsible for managing a large body of
congressional data.

Senior Software Engineer (Backend Web Developer)

Senior Software Engineer (Frontend Web Developer)

[http://www.house.gov/content/jobs/vacancies.php](http://www.house.gov/content/jobs/vacancies.php)

(I'm not directly associated with this position. No questions please)

~~~
arihersh
I am also not directly associated with this position, but I work on projects
with the House of Representative and can vouch for the Clerk's office as a
very cool place to work, especially if you're interested in applying
technology to law.

------
ldabiralai
NOW TV [[http://nowtv.com](http://nowtv.com)] | London, UK | Onsite | VISA
sponsorship considered | Permanent/Full time

We're looking for React/Javascript developers.

We run a video streaming service as part of Sky UK (you'll get free Sky - TV,
Talk & Broadband). We work in a self-empowered, Agile (scrumban) way.

Our stack - React (ES6), Flux, Ruby, Cucumber, Mocha.

If this sounds cool, send me an email: lawrence.dabir-alai[AT]sky.uk

~~~
ldabiralai
You can also apply via: [http://rfer.us/BSK3O75R8](http://rfer.us/BSK3O75R8)

------
shannarw32
Houston, TX - Lead Software Developer - Onsite Only We are looking for high
potential candidates who have 3+ years of hands-on software development
experience along with some team or project leadership experience. We are a
technology consulting firm but the bulk of our work in based in Houston, TX.
If you are interested in learning more, please send your resume and contact
information to shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
mattzito
Synthesio - [http://www.synthesio.com](http://www.synthesio.com) | Multiple
positions | Remote or NYC

We're one of the leading social media analytics companies - every month we
pull in >2bn pieces of social data, and allow our users to slice and dice that
data to answer all sorts of interesting questions, like:

\- Why are people buying our products vs. our competitors?

\- What people on social media are driving discussion about our brand?

\- How can we calculate what subjects are getting people excited about a
particular political candidate?

I'm the VP product here in NYC, while our engineering team is in Paris. I'm
looking to hire a couple of positions reporting to me, and then we're hiring a
bunch of folks throughout the organization.

Solutions Engineer - [http://synthes.io/1IAxN5A](http://synthes.io/1IAxN5A)

This is a presales engineer role, but with some fun extras. Since you're
reporting with the product organization and R&D, we spend more time working on
product strategy and partnerships than a typical SE does. The ideal candidate
will be someone who can talk APIs and implementation plans as well as a deep
and abiding interest in big data and social analytics. This position is
ideally based in NYC, but open potentially to remote for exceptional folks.

Functional QA Manager - [http://synthes.io/1KMaTw0](http://synthes.io/1KMaTw0)

We're looking for someone to drive our QA and testing strategy forward - how
do you test a platform that can analyze data across hundreds of different
metrics, with millions of different sources? How much can be automated vs.
what needs to be done by people? What do the right test plans look like for
extremely complex scenarios? This position could be remote, or NYC.

There are links to the job postings next to the title, you can always feel
free to email me at mzito@synthesio.com if you have any questions or comments,
or you can also reach out to our internal recruiter at syard@synthesio.com.

For the rest of our job postings, take a look at:
[http://synthesio.applytojob.com/](http://synthesio.applytojob.com/)

------
mtweak
Bitfusion.io - Automatic acceleration

We're hiring for several positions in our Core and Cloud technologies groups.
Check us out online.

Performance Engineer Austin, TX

We are looking for an experienced Performance Engineer to help deliver best in
class hardware acceleration using modern GPUs, CPUs, and other advanced
coprocessors. Role responsibilities include development of dynamic and
automatic optimization technologies using hardware acceleration, defining and
implementing benchmarking methods, as well as performance tuning, optimization
and root cause analysis. A successful candidate will play a key-role in
delivering unique end-to-end solutions for customers and helping to define the
product roadmap. Strong problem solving and out of the box thinking a must.

Cloud Engineer Austin, TX

We are looking for an entrepreneurial DevOps & Cloud engineer who is highly
technical, has a hands on approach, and is very passionate about the code they
write. Candidate should be an excellent team player but should also be able to
work independently. At times candidates will be expected to work with very
little direction and may be tasked with leading entire projects. You will have
significant influence on our overall strategy by helping define the product
roadmap, features, drive architecture, and take ownership and responsibility
over new projects to make them happen. The candidate is expected to be a
collaborative and proactive member of a fast paced agile development team.
Willing to stay up to date on latest industry innovations and capable of
translating those into actionable best practices and techniques for the
company. Capable of analysing business requirements and technical
specifications to architect new solutions. Passionate about continuous
integration, test driven development, and experienced in writing automated
tests.

Full-Stack Web Developer Austin, TX

We are looking for an entrepreneurial full stack web developer who is highly
technical, has a hands on approach, and is very passionate about the code they
write. Candidate should be an excellent team player but should also be able to
work independently. At times candidates will be expected to work with very
little direction and may be tasked with leading entire projects. You will have
significant influence on our overall strategy by helping define the product
and take ownership over new projects to make them happen.

------
stees
Ixolit New Media Development GmbH [http://ixolit.com](http://ixolit.com) @
Vienna, Austria

# Senior Sysadmin, Full Time [ONSITE]

We are seeking a Senior System administrator to join our Operations team, to
help build and maintain our customer infrastructures.

[https://www.ixolit.com/en/careers/admin-1](https://www.ixolit.com/en/careers/admin-1)

------
elidaniel
Bridj | Boston | Onsite [http://www.bridj.com/jobs](http://www.bridj.com/jobs)

Bridj is your everyday transportation system that adapts in real-time to where
you live, work, and play. Powered by data, we use a network of express
shuttles that offer efficient and flexible trips that are as dynamic as the
city you call home. We’re revolutionizing mass transit by connecting travelers
directly with their destinations. We’re live in Boston and Washington, D.C. so
far, bringing joy to hundreds of people’s commutes each day. And we’re just
getting started.

We are looking for developers who will be excited to put their skills to work
solving some of the most difficult and important transportation problems,
helping people travel through their cities more easily.

We are hiring for a couple positions now:

1) iOS developer: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Bridj/84143330-mobile-
engine...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Bridj/84143330-mobile-engineer-
ios-). You’ll be driving development of the iOS app that our passengers use to
book travel. We expect you to be a mobile-first thinker, with up-to-date
knowledge of the iOS development world (including things like Swift and
ReactiveCocoa).

2) full stack / backend developer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Bridj/84142588-full-stack-
ru...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Bridj/84142588-full-stack-ruby-on-
rails-engineer). You’ll touch all of our systems: mobile apps, client-side
javascript and HTML, server-side APIs (building ours and consuming others),
back-end data processing — you name it. Our stack today includes Ruby on
Rails, PostgreSQL, and Redis, but we’re growing fast and building new things,
and will expect you to help us shape the stack of the future.

3) backend tech lead / architect: No official job posting yet. You'll help us
build out the technology stack we want and need as we grow. Do you have
production experience with multiple tech stacks? Have an opinion on whether
Rails is a good choice for a high-performance API backend? How we should store
real-time data about the locations of buses? How we should be versioning our
services? If you want to dig in, write a lot of code, and make things the way
you think they should be, we want to hear from you.

------
e40
Franz, Inc. - 2 positions

Software Developer / SPARQL Engine programmer
[http://franz.com/careers/software_sparql.lhtml](http://franz.com/careers/software_sparql.lhtml)

Software Developer / Database Storage programmer
[http://franz.com/careers/software_db.lhtml](http://franz.com/careers/software_db.lhtml)

------
playing_colours
relayr - [https://www.relayr.io](https://www.relayr.io) \- Berlin, Germany -
Front-End Engineer

Relayr is all about bringing devices together. The devices deserve to have a
front-end interface! You will build tools that will enable other developers to
use our system. This means you will have the opportunity to create Cordova
Mobile Applications, Node-Webkit Desktop Applications, ECMA6 JavaScript code
and more.

The Mission:

    
    
        - Design and build Frontend Dashboards & Solutions for end users
        - Work on server technologies such as NodeJS
        - Work with prototyping hardware like the RaspberryPi and Arduino
    

Your Skills:

    
    
        - From 3-5 years experience in web engineering
        - Strong proficiency in HTML5/CSS/JavaScript
        - Experience with AngularJS, Backbone, LESS, SASS, Grunt
        - Some experience in NodeJS, MongoDB and SQL
        - Experience in ECMA6 JavaScript and DevOps is a plus
    

We Will:

    
    
        - Listen to and value your opinion
        - Make mistakes, break stuff, learn and move on
        - Ask you to work on latest technologies
    

Please write to jobs@relayr.io

------
jfhollingworth
Qubit - London - [http://qubit.com](http://qubit.com)

\- Javascript Engineer:
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/6746](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/6746)
\- Backend Engineer:
[https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/11172](https://qubit.workable.com/jobs/11172)

~~~
notmyusername
Is this only permanent? Would you consider freelance contractors? I am based
in London Waterloo :)
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

------
ian3149
Kentik | SF | Onsite (Preferred) / Remote (Possible)

SF startup hiring frontend/backend hackers. We take network data at scale,
store it and take actions based on it. JS/Go/C stack. If you want to work with
data, visualize data or think SDN might have legs, get in touch.

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/) pye+hn at
kentik.com

------
lcm133
Homesnap in Bethesda, MD (near Washington D.C.)

Android Developer (onsite)
[http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs) Email
me directly at lou@homesnap.com

Homesnap is an award-winning startup disrupting the real estate industry. Our
apps empower people to discover real estate info, whether standing in front of
a house or sitting on a couch.

------
ysriram
Gigwalk | Full time | SOMA

Gigwalk is building a software platform that enables businesses to manage a
large distributed workforce and we are looking for:

\- iOS engineer to build the enterprise grade Gigwalk app

\- Frontend engineers to build our analytics dashboard

\- Python engineers to build a scalable backend system.

More info here:
[http://www.gigwalk.com/careers](http://www.gigwalk.com/careers)

Please email resume to sriram at gigwalk dot com

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft - We create apps that matter

We're engineers, designers & strategists creating software that solves real-
world problems. Think data visualization for the World Bank, software to run
the Myanmar elections or DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in
the world.

Wanna get a job your mom would be proud of? Send us your resume at
job@wiredcraft.com.

We're quickly expanding to Berlin and DC and need a ton of folks to help us
out:

\- Sales & Business development | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-
time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)

\- Project manager | Berlin & Shanghai| Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Mobile developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/)

\- Front-end Developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/)

\- Design Director | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Online Marketing Intern | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time,
onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Web & Mobile Designer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time,
onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-
designer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-designer/)

More details on our site:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

Don't see a position that fits your skills? If you're smart and eager to
learn, it'd be worth a shot to send us an email anyway: job@wiredcraft.com.

We sponsor visas.

~~~
ftrc
tried to talk to you a few times. too bad it never worked out.

~~~
hunvreus
We've received more than 50 applications, we're still working our way through
it.

------
hjbuchanan
Priceline.com | New York, NY | Norwalk, CT

We are hiring across the board: Product Managers, UX/UI Designers, Front End
Devolopers, Software Engineers, Android Developers, Database Engineers.

I'm a front end developer and would be happy to answer any questions @
hannah.buchanan@priceline.com.

You can find all listings and apply here:

[http://jobvite.com/m?3s10vhwK](http://jobvite.com/m?3s10vhwK)

------
patrickread
Beam Technologies | Columbus, OH | On-Site, Full-Time

We're a venture backed company shaking up the dental insurance market, and
dental care in general.

More info: [https://beam.dental/careers](https://beam.dental/careers) You can
email me directly at patrick@beam.dental

Currently available:

    
    
      * Lead Mobile Engineer
      * Senior Full-Stack Rails Engineer
      * Senior iOS Engineer

------
cmottau
BuildZoom (YC W13) is hiring for engineering and business roles.

BuildZoom is a marketplace for remodeling and home improvement projects built
on a huge amount of data.

If you are interested in helping to solve real-world problems and shipping
products that touch millions of people, we'd love to hear from you.

[https://www.buildzoom.com/careers](https://www.buildzoom.com/careers)

------
gershwin
Capital One | NYC, New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

I'm looking for software engineers, designers, and product owners who want to
join a brand new team at Capital One Labs to change the way this large company
creates customer-facing retail bank features. We are going to change banking
from the inside for good. If you'd like to join me, please contact me at
gregory.mazurek@capitalone.com

------
Willson50
Honey | Javascript Engineer | NYC | ONSITE |
[https://honey.is](https://honey.is)

Honey is building the most intuitive and beautiful tools for internal company
communication and collaboration. We're sort of like Reddit for corporate
intranets.

Details and application: [http://hny.is/gtqj5](http://hny.is/gtqj5)

------
alicelei88
Wish is hiring a Front-End Engineer (Full Time) - SF, CA Windows Engineer
(Full Time) NOC Engineer (Part-Time) We're a fast growing mobile app start-up!
Check out more of our job openings at
[https://www.wish.com/engineering](https://www.wish.com/engineering). If you
are interested, contact Alice at alice@wish.com.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, New York | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)
| Full-Time

We’re looking to hire a full-stack engineer (engineer #3/employee #6).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top startups.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC, where we work with 170 awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3. We're
also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of open
source. Our Github:
[https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Here's a post that covers a recent engineering challenge we overcame:
[http://blog.underdog.io/post/119558043297/scaling-
underdog-t...](http://blog.underdog.io/post/119558043297/scaling-underdog-
talent-marketplace-through-automation)

If you want to learn more about our first four months:
[https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644).

Email chris@underdog.io to apply. Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

~~~
cmuir
We're also looking for an NLP Engineer!

------
taylorhughes
LaunchKit — fulltime ONSITE — financial district SF

Looking for first engineer outside of the founding team.

Building web-based tools with a native iOS SDK to power pluggable UI
components configured in the cloud.

[https://launchkit.io/](https://launchkit.io/)

[https://angel.co/launchkit/jobs](https://angel.co/launchkit/jobs)

------
jonnyli
pebble {code} | Lead Creative Technologist | London| Full Time | ONSITE

We're a Technical Innovation Consultancy and we help businesses to innovate
like startups and solve the right problems.

More about us here [https://pebblecode.com/](https://pebblecode.com/)

We are looking a Lead Creative Technologist who will work with our clients to
fully understand and identify their problems, and design solutions to address
those needs. Essentially a problem solving consultant who is also a technology
polyglot.

To give a flavour of the work you could get involved with: \- Data-driven
competitive intelligence portal, enabling analysts and senior executives
access to data they need in a fraction of the time, to adapt to an ever-moving
market. \- Crossing the digital and physical worlds with mobile applications
using Bluetooth Low Energy. \- Architecting and building online gaming
platforms with multiple gaming engines from the bottom up. \- Responsive and
gamified ideation platform for over 70,000 global employees. \- Predictive
solutions for improving investment fund performance.

You’ll have the opportunity to: \- Be instrumental in the analysis, design and
building of stuff that makes people’s lives better. \- Experiment with new new
tools and technologies. Speak at conferences. \- Write blogs and books - if
you like. \- Work with awesome people (no joke! we have super talented folks
\- here). \- Change your title to something else - if you like. Your talent is
valued over a role title, so if you want to be called something else, let us
know.

If this sounds interesting, more details here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/93026/lead-creative-
te...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/93026/lead-creative-technologist-
pebble-code)

------
nomis80
Jive Communications <[https://jive.com/>](https://jive.com/>) | Québec, QC,
Canada

I'm looking for a kickass web developer to lead the development of a WebRTC
conferencing platform front-end.

Required: in-depth knowledge of front-end web programming in general.

Nice to have: WebRTC / SIP / VoIP experience.

Send CV directly to me please: sperreault@jive.com

Thanks! Simon

------
ktavera
Top of Mind : REMOTE OKAY Positions: Frontend Angular engineer Xamarin Mobile
developer Backend C# engineer

We're looking to ramp up our team of .net and javascript engineers for
building out the next version of our CRM platform. Work on exciting latest and
greatest technologies with a team of 10 other awesome developers!

Email me directly if you're interested at ktavera@topofmind DOT com

------
alexleventer
Distelli (A16Z) | [https://www.distelli.com](https://www.distelli.com) |
Seattle, WA | Software Engineers

Deploy any application to any server in minutes.

Job Posting: [https://angel.co/distelli/jobs/53049-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/distelli/jobs/53049-software-engineer)

------
haas-teki
Recruitics | New York City | Full Time (on-site only) | www.recruitics.com

About Recruitics: We're a profitable and well-funded start-up located in
Midtown Manhattan. Recruitics is working to help companies better understand
the hiring process. Our analytics platform helps HR departments make
intelligent, data-driven decisions about the jobs they post online so they’ll
get a higher return on their investment. Recruitics feels like a family. We're
about 50 employees strong with our HQ in Manhattan, near Bryant Park.
Recruitics Engineering is currently 5 folks working full-time with an off-
shore team we engage with closely. The team goes out and celebrates quarterly
goals, has a book club, and goes to Escape the Room challenges. It's a great
opportunity to come in and work on an established code base, make it better,
and develop some really awesome new products as we expand our team.

We have three roles we're looking to fill, but that doesn't mean we're
stopping at only three more folks.

Core Team: Are you familiar with Java or C#? Is there at least one major
programming language you're familiar with? Used a relational database like MS
SQL or Postgres? Have you written any stored procedures or functions?Have you
lead a team of engineers? Have some experience with project organization and
mentoring?

[http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/Software-Engineer-Senior-
New-...](http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/Software-Engineer-Senior-New-York-New-
York-46170210)

[http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/Software-Engineer-Core-
Platfo...](http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/Software-Engineer-Core-Platform-New-
York-New-York-46170207)

Client Integrations Team: Have you used Ruby professionally? Worked with a
number of neat Javascript libraries? Have a working familiarity with
relational databases?

[http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/Ruby-Developer-New-York-
New-Y...](http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/Ruby-Developer-New-York-New-
York-46170203)

If you have any questions at all, feel free to email me, Patrick, at patrickd
<at> recruitics.com or one of our great HR guys, Chris, at christopher <at>
recruitics.com. I encourage you to look at our listings and apply or email us,
we'd be happy to answer any questions you may have!

------
ianmcdaniel
Translation Exchange | San Francisco | Ruby Full-stack Engineers and Frontend
engineers

We're a small venture-backed team working on an advanced localization platform
for mobile & web application developers.

ONSITE only please. Email jobs@translationexchange.com if interested.
[http://translationexchange.com](http://translationexchange.com)

------
nedwin
GoDaddy is hiring a front end engineer in Sunnyvale/San Francisco or remote.

We're a new product in the GoDaddy ecosystem to connect WordPress developers
to our 13m small business customers.

You're working with a team who joined as part of an acquisition on a fresh
Rails code base. We're agile, customer centric and well-resourced.

If you're interested drop me a line at ned@godaddy.com

------
martndemus
Fabriquartz | Arnhem, The Netherlands | Backend Developer | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://fabriquartz.com](http://fabriquartz.com)

Fabriquartz is looking for a dedicated (senior) backend developer. We develop
a planning tool for your company assets (e.g. cars, trucks, locations, people,
etc..)

Our backend stack is built with Ruby on Rails.

Email your resume to: gj[at]darius[dot]nl

------
_anshulk
rbus, Mumbai, India - [http://www.rbus.in](http://www.rbus.in)

We are trying to build a smart bus network to provide another interesting
option in the mass transit space. Sort of like a uber but for buses. Efficient
mass-transit is a huge engineering problem and one ripe for disruption. We
believe the end game will certainly involve an api driven bus fleet. The
challenge is absolutely massive and we're very excited to be working in it!
Our current stack is Node.js / Rails / Angular.js / React.js / Postgres / AWS
/ Cordova. Furthermore, we're also looking for mobile developers with previous
experience in shipping Android and iOS apps. We are keen to experiment with
React native and rubymotion.

We offer a competitive salary, a good team to work with and a good office in
Andheri West with lots of amenities. We just closed our first round of
funding.

If any of this interests you, email me at anshul AT rbus.in

------
tzaman
Frontend dev @ Codeable ([https://codeable.io](https://codeable.io)) - remote,
full time

We're in a need of a frontend developer with strong JavaScript skills (about
to start building a React-based single page application). React, Angular,
Gulp, TDD, Git, SASS. The more, the better.

Agile work methodology, small and flexible team.

Apply: tomaz@codeable.io

------
mza
Global: Amazon Web Services is hiring!

Customer focused, technically deep candidates across: Solutions Architects, QA
and Test, User Experience, Software Development Engineers (and managers),
Technical Product and Program Managers [ONSITE]

[https://aws.amazon.com/careers/?nc1=f_hi](https://aws.amazon.com/careers/?nc1=f_hi)

------
thomcrowe
Hiring for some remote positions.

[https://www.compose.io/jobs](https://www.compose.io/jobs)

------
feverishaaron
mPath is a new type of productivity app for businesses. Most people don't need
all of their business data on their phone – just the pieces that matter to
them. With mPath, business folks (non-developers) can modify the app for their
needs (without coding). All of this takes between a few minutes and a few
hours. We connect to existing data sources like Salesforce and Box.

We just launched our product last week, and have had a huge response from
interested companies. Our sales team is going to be busy!

Our stack is

\- React/Sinatra web app

\- Swift with MVVM on iOS

\- Java/Dropwizard and Phoenix/Hbase on the back end.

Right now, we have a small but very talented team, and we'd like to add more
curious, intelligent people who are interested in solving challenging
problems.

interested [at] mpath dotcom

1\. iOS Engineer - Swift/Objective C

2\. QA Automation Lead - build a testing program

3\. Senior Web Services Engineer - DropWizard, Docker, AWS

4\. Web Services Engineer - Dropwizard, Phoenix

[http://www.mpath.com/team#positions](http://www.mpath.com/team#positions)

------
trsohmers
REX Computing ([http://rexcomputing.com](http://rexcomputing.com)) is a new
Founders Fund and DARPA funded Bay Area fabless semiconductor startup building
a new processor architecture providing the highest energy efficiency compared
to all other general purpose compute systems (including top of the line CPUs,
DSPs, GPUs, and FPGAs). Founded by two Thiel Fellows, REX just closed its
first financing round. Competitive salary offering and equity will be offered
as we are now hiring our first ~5 engineers, with three positions listed
below. We're looking for people who are excited about the possibilities of new
semiconductor startups, processor architectures and making the worlds best
chip, and the positions below are not all encompassing... if you are
interested in revolutionizing the semiconductor space, and excited about
making a completely new processor from the ground up (with the full resources
to go and do so), please send an email to thomas [at] rexcomputing.com ! Feel
free to ask any other questions here! Our website is relatively vague, but I'm
happy to answer most questions here, and a lot more over coffee! Also note
that the titles are not final, and as we are building a team from scratch, our
early engineers will be forming the company around them.

Some articles on REX: [http://technologyreview.com/news/539416/startup-
attempts-to-...](http://technologyreview.com/news/539416/startup-attempts-to-
reinvent-the-cpu-to-make-computers-less-power-hungry/)

[http://fortune.com/2015/07/21/rex-
computing/](http://fortune.com/2015/07/21/rex-computing/)

[http://www.theplatform.net/2015/07/22/supercomputer-chip-
sta...](http://www.theplatform.net/2015/07/22/supercomputer-chip-startup-
scores-funding-darpa-contract/)

REX Computing | Compiler Developer | San Francisco Bay Area | On site ;
Remote] | Full Time | Citizen | LLVM ; Compilers ; Backend

REX Computing | RTL/Verilog Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area | On site ;
Remote] | Full Time | RTL ; Verilog ; VHDL ; Chisel ; ASIC ; FPGA

REX Computing | VLSI/Digital Chip Design Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area |
On site ; Remote] | Full Time | FPGA ; ASIC ; Synopsys ; Cadence

metafriendly

------
clintolibre
Liveli | Meteor Developer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

* Do you want to work with Meteor?

* Do you want to spend your next few years improving hiring and employment in the service sector (100mm US jobs)?

* Do you want to be the second core engineer on a growing, dedicated startup team?

* Do you think pragmatism, trustworthiness, and focus align with your values?

* We are funded. We have revenue. We are growing.

Email hi (at) liveli.co

------
digispade
DigiSpade: Software Developer, Orlando, FL

We are looking to hire 1-2 individuals for a Software Developer position. We
work in Python, so knowledge of the language is desirable, as well as
knowledge of the Qt framework, either in C++ or the Pyside/PyQt libraries.

We are located in downtown Orlando.

If you are interested, please send a resume and cover letter to
hiring@digispade.com

------
eyeka
eYeka | Full-stack Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE |
[https://www.eyeka.com](https://www.eyeka.com)

At eYeka, we believe in the collective intelligence and exponential creative
power of crowds. We nurture a global community of more than 320,000 creative
individuals around the world who deliver fresh ideas and original content by
participating in crowdsourcing competitions.

We are looking for a senior full-stack engineer. We are a small technical
team, part of medium-sized multicultural organization, where your every action
will be meaningful! Our current production stack make use of AWS, Rails,
sinatra, mysql, redis, jquery, angular and more.

More information about this job: [http://www.railsfrance.org/jobs/full-stack-
web-developer](http://www.railsfrance.org/jobs/full-stack-web-developer) Apply
through devjobs@eyeka.net

------
ekanes
Phoenix, Arizona || ONSITE

[http://www.giftcardzen.com/](http://www.giftcardzen.com/) \-- we buy and sell
numbers, at scale, online. (a gift card is just a number)

We're hiring developers and many other positions. We're one of the fastest-
growing companies in Arizona and we'd love to meet you!

------
david_shaw
AppFolio, Inc | Application Security Engineer, Security Operations Engineer |
Santa Barbara, CA (On-site, full time) |
[http://appfolioinc.com](http://appfolioinc.com)

AppFolio is seeking to hire two security roles: AppSec Engineer and SecOps
Engineer, both located in Santa Barbara, CA.

If working with a team of smart, dedicated developers and ops engineers at a
growing and successful organization sounds appealing, please consider
applying!

Application Security Engineer will work primarily with AppFolio's several web
applications, conducting internal security assessments and helping AppFolio's
agile development teams implement security features and fixes.

Security Operations Engineer will work primarily with AppFolio's
infrastructure, conducting internal security reviews, monitoring external
threats, and helping AppFolio's Web Operations team maintain state-of-the-art
infrastructure.

I'm sure AppFolio is hiring for other roles, too -- but I'm not involved with
those. You can find more information (including how to apply) about these jobs
and others at
[http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs](http://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs) \-- or by
reaching out to me directly.

------
guiporto
Rails jedi | Doutore.com | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Remote | Part-time

Doutore is an EMR software company focused on the Brazilian Market. We're
bootstraped and we currently have hundreds of active users.

We're looking for an expert in Ruby on Rails to help us with some key
challenges. We're looking for probably 10-hour week max.

email me: rails [at) doutore com

------
gkoberger
ReadMe.io (YCW15) [http://readme.io/careers](http://readme.io/careers)

ONSITE - San Francisco

We're looking for product-focused Node/Angular developers who want to help us
craft beautiful developer experiences. (We've already helped 2.5MM developers
work with a new API or code library!)

------
boha
Remedy | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

iOS Engineer (employee #1)

Remedy connects primary care doctors with specialists through real-time mobile
apps. No one has made something simple and useful for health care
collaboration yet, so we are.

[http://www.remedylabsinc.com](http://www.remedylabsinc.com) | beau@[domain]

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Palo Alto, CA | On-Site | Full-Time

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Hack on a tech stack that includes the
latest in tech: Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor.js and Docker - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment.

Multiple open positions- Software Engineer (Big Data - Kafka, Hadoop,
Cassandra, Java) Software Engineer (Full Stack - Meteor.js, PHP, JavaScript,
BigQuery) Software Engineer (Infrastructure)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Learn more about the positions us at (www.sharethis.com/about/careers/). If
you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
isaac@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name

------
nborsos
Novoda are hiring! London/Liverpool/Berlin

We're hiring Android Software Craftsmen (and more...) across our offices if
you'd like to find out about out our current opportunities, please get in
touch with us info@novoda.com

[http://novoda.com/](http://novoda.com/)

------
bridgpal
Square ([https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-time / Interns

Currently on the lookout for generalist and mobile engineers for 2016
internships and new grad related roles.

If you're interested, email me at bridgpal@squareup.com

~~~
bridgpal
We also are looking for IOS and Android devs full-time. Reach out to me as
well.

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile ONSITE

We're working on a financial exchange to trade events, mostly sports. Open
source/linux stack.

We have a self-management system, no bosses.

For more info: [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers)

------
corinnabusuu
Full Time / London / Senior QA @ busuu - World's largest language learning
network with 50+ million users. Best start up perks and compensation + stock
options. Apply here: [http://grnh.se/xed3jg](http://grnh.se/xed3jg)

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good at engageSPARK "Twilio for Non-Techies" | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE
or REMOTE

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit social business, empowers NGOs and Governments
to dramatically extend the reach and effectiveness of their pro-poor programs.
Customers tell us that it’s the easiest to use self-service solution to easily
and quickly launch comprehensive messaging, surveying, curriculum, and
decision tree programs focused on developing countries via two-way SMS, Voice
IVR Calls (roughly 40% of the world’s poor are illiterate), and Missed Calls
in 200+ countries.

Customers such as Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US
Institute for Peace are using the engageSPARK platform in countries around the
world to make social change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance,
Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response.

Full Stack Adventure Developer: [https://goo.gl/j4h5WX](https://goo.gl/j4h5WX)
Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Located on Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
jesperht
Sysadmin with Coding | Full time | On-site | London, UK

Suade Labs is looking for a Linux sysadmin that enjoys some extra coding
responsibilities. More details & applications ->
[https://suade.org/careers/](https://suade.org/careers/)

------
shanly
Ticketsolve - [http://www.ticketsolve.com](http://www.ticketsolve.com),
Dublin, Ireland - is hiring software developers for REMOTE working, short
version below, details here:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1892](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1892)

We are currently going through a very exciting and interesting evolution of
our platform. We are moving from a traditional RoR architecture to a modern
"single page application", exposing our application as a set of hypermedia
API's consumed by an Ember front-end to provide a rich interactive experience.

We are now looking to add to our team to accelerate the creation and rollout
of this change. To do this we are looking to hire 2 people to join our team.
These 2 positions should be able to contribute across the entire development
stack. However, we are looking for one of the new hires to have strong
experience in building and rolling out SPAs. Ideally, with experience using
Ember to do this.

Skills & Requirements

=====================

2 to 5 years experience developing web applications Experience with
programming languages Ruby and Javascript preferred but good programmers
always welcomed Strong understanding of front-end technologies: JavaScript,
HTML5, SASS, Ember or any other MV* framework Strong programming skills with
focus on clean design, well refactored code and automated testing Comfortable
working as part of a remote team Related to remote working a working knowledge
of English is required

Technologies we use

=====================

Ruby on Rails

Yaks, [https://github.com/plexus/yaks](https://github.com/plexus/yaks), open
source project created from the core hypermedia technology we use to build our
API

MySQL

Ubuntu servers managed through CHEF

Ember 1.13.x going on 2.0 we track and upgrade to Ember regularly we are
currently in the process of moving to Ember CLI

GitHub for source code management and process support

Travis / TeamCity for continuous integration

Meet the Team

=====================

[http://www.ticketsolve.com/about-us/](http://www.ticketsolve.com/about-us/)

------
educationcto
eSpark Learning | Full Time | San Francisco | Onsite

[http://esparklearning.com](http://esparklearning.com)

We transform student learning to help students succeed in school and in life.
We are the only major edtech startup that has the magnitude of proven results
- 1.6x to 1.9x expected growth targets. Check out the data here:
[http://www.esparklearning.com/data-
results/](http://www.esparklearning.com/data-results/)

We have a Rails stack, including Angular/React within a hybrid native app and
a number of micro services on the backend. I'm looking for 1 or 2 Senior
Engineers to join the team and make a significant difference.

Email me luke@esparklearning.com if you'd like to learn more.

------
aui-hn
AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 90% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have.

We use these tools (but don't expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

And to give you an idea of who you will be working with, the folks responsible
for this articles are on our team: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-
down-amazons-mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-dropdown)

If you're interested, drop us an email. Heck, you can even drop us an email if
you're in Seattle or San Francisco and you just want to have coffee:

    
    
        function getEmailAddr( company ) {
            company = company.replace(/\.com$/i, "").toLowerCase();
            return String.fromCharCode(97, 117, 105, 45, 104, 110) + "@" + company + ".com";
        }

~~~
geuis
aui-hn@amazon.com

I know the little js function feels clever, like its some kind of filter for
people that might be interested in a job at Amazon. But all its doing is being
a bit annoying. The kind of people you would really want to work with just see
this as symptomatic of the kind of work environment and culture, and not
necessarily in a good way.

Just be direct.

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area) | on-site |
[http://connexity.com](http://connexity.com)

Are you interested in learning advertising tech from the inside out? We're
looking for an eager software engineer who takes their personal development
seriously and seeks to make a huge impact.

You'll be working alongside a tight, driven team right in the heart of the
profit center. Our division of Connexity works in online display advertising
(aka "banner ads") through RTB, and we run 50 to 100 million impressions each
day. Our total transaction volume is between 5 and 10 billion per day, and I'd
bet you a burger we've served ads on nearly every site you've ever visited.

We're primarily looking for someone to contribute to our Ruby on Rails app.
It's used to administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of
publisher sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It provides a ton of control and
insight to the team that operates our clients' campaigns; it's truly the heart
of our display advertising business. The business folks will know you, and
you'll find that excellence will stir up a tremendous amount of appreciation
for your work.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech at scale as well as other
tools. In addition to Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with Redis,
Hbase, PostgreSQL, R and Scala. Several on the current team started in the
Rails app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB bidder
written in C, sophisticated reporting pipelines or novel optimization
algorithms).

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as daily paid
lunch, a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation;
the culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-
work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work (unless
you hate temperate coastal weather). If you've got Rails or other relevant web
app experience, that's a good start. More importantly, you'll be eager to
learn display advertising inside and out. Attitude, ambition and sound
judgement trump experience with a specific set of tools.

We're a small team within a medium-sized organization, and we work hard to
keep the small-team vibe while availing ourselves of the best bits from the
mother ship.

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a lead
engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
honestabe1
We're eliminating short-term predatory lending and empowering financially
insecure workers.

In stealth beta, raised a round recently and already have a number of large,
very recognizable, employers on board.

Team of 6. Looking to add two/three more before the summer is over.

Email us <nowsta.com/careers>

------
scottliquid15
LiquidTalent is an exclusive marketplace for developers, designers, and
marketers to connect with awesome contract work.

Our platform is currently open to all talent to find work, and we're looking
for an experienced Salesperson to help us grow our hiring partner clients
(ONSITE, New York City). Specifically, we're partnering with companies that
have a compelling mission in what they do and are gaining notoriety for it.
You would be working directly with the Company co-founders and the community
manager. A proven track record of sales and experience in the industry are a
must.

We're an early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join, as
you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of creative
license in building your client relationships. Every week is a completely
different experience.

If this sounds interesting, contact me at scott {at} liquidtalent {dot} com

And feel free to check out what we have now:
[http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
erichurkman
eShares (esharesinc.com) | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME | VISA

eShares is bringing technology to a financial market that's been stuck in the
dark ages. Private companies used to track ownership with rusty legal
documents and paper stock certificates. We're replacing that with technology
and bringing needed transparency to the process for companies, founders,
lawyers, investors, and employees. Many of the companies you see on this page
use eShares.

We're looking for SENIOR FULL STACK ENGINEERS / FULL STACK GENERALISTS / QA
ENGINEERS / DEV-OPS ENGINEERS. Desirable skills include:

\- Python / Django

\- JavaScript

\- General web development

Why eShares?

\- Great benefits

\- $7mm Series A in January from Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital

\- Very rapid growth

\- Great team environment

ALSO LOOKING FOR:

\- QA Engineers

\- Release/dev ops engineers

\- Account managers interested in learning private equity

CONTACT: eric.hurkman+august@esharesinc.com

------
timae
Ticketleap | Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | ONSITE

Ticketing is still the way it’s always been instead of the way it should be.
We’re looking for developers to help us change that.

Apply by emailing me: tim@ticketleap.com

[http://www.ticketleap.com](http://www.ticketleap.com)

------
mindweather
Systems Engineer at Next Big Sound (Pandora). NYC or Remote.
[https://jobs.lever.co/nextbigsound/afa4ffe1-c1bc-4867-bc75-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/nextbigsound/afa4ffe1-c1bc-4867-bc75-b9f11a980198)

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Product Designer (BUENOS AIRES, AR, REMOTE)

Our goal at Auth0 is to make developer’s lives easier. The biggest challenge
for us is to combine the understanding of problems from the developer’s
perspective while crafting beautiful end to end user experiences. Making the
API’s and concepts easy to understand. This will be your job at the design
team.

We are a small, collaborative team, guided by a well defined iterative
process. We start from monochrome blueprints which help us get better feedback
and achieve simpler solutions in a shorter length of time. We then move to
asset creation using a mobile-first approach, which help us keep constrained.
We love shipping stuff and there is always something to ship every week.
Though we’re still a small group, there are already different kinds of
designers on the team, some more adept in usability or visual design, and some
more focused on prototyping and code.

------
graiz
Boston, MA and Oakland, CA - Raizlabs

Looking for full-time mobile developers for Android, iOS and Web. More info
here:
[http://www.raizlabs.com/company/jobs/](http://www.raizlabs.com/company/jobs/)

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Web Developers iOS Developers Front-end Engineers Product Designers and more!

[http://bit.ly/1IAXh2Q](http://bit.ly/1IAXh2Q) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk - London, on site

Front-end and backend developers in a super foodie environment. Particularly
looking for a front end dev who really understands client side performance.

[http://developers.hubbub.co.uk](http://developers.hubbub.co.uk)

------
dolfje
PatrolServer - Software Engineer -
[http://patrolserver.com](http://patrolserver.com)

Responsibilities: Creating advanced fingerprinting tools to check server
software version and exploits

If you are interested please mail info@patrolserver.com

------
mikecx
Zappos Labs - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE

Zappos Labs is looking for a Full-Stack Developer!

What is the job?

We are a small team of smart people looking to solve tough problems and
brainstorm new ideas. Our projects focus on the future of Zappos and customer
experiences using a combination of new technologies and new approaches to old
technologies. As the Zappos Labs team, we have freedom to incubate new ideas
with the backing of a large yet passionate-about-culture organization. Some of
our recent projects include researching new lines of business for Zappos,
exploring the physical pop-up space, and creating the tools to support self-
organization.

What skills do you need?

We are looking for an experienced full stack developer with a focus on front
end development. Some of the technologies we use are Ruby on Rails, Javascript
frameworks, Node, Mysql, Postgres, and R. We also have a mobile project or two
going on at any point in time. Our general approach is language agnostic,
choosing the best language for the job. Being able to design applications from
top to bottom, troubleshooting and fixing tough problems, hitting quick
deadlines, knowing when to push back on requirements, and mentoring other
developers will all be very important parts of this role. Knowing a
programming language or two like the back of your hand will also come in very
handy. We are ideally looking for a "T-shaped developer"—someone who has a
broad interest and understanding of technology and the web, but also has deep
interest in a specialized area. However, being a Labs developer isn’t a full-
time programming job. We want someone who has their own big ideas, loves
brainstorming sessions, and will participate in user research.

What kind of people do we want?

Our team is always in search of people that are self-starters, visionary
thinkers, and people who don’t mind a little bit of ambiguity. There are many
open ended problems that there are no solutions for...yet. Can you brainstorm
and come up with innovative solutions to new problems? Are you willing to work
closely in a small team and push everyone to be the best that they can be? Do
you love learning new things, expanding your knowledge, and iterating quickly?
If so, the Zappos Labs team might be for you.

Zappos IP, Inc. is an equal opportunity employer and a drug-free workplace

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ooKf1fw8&s=Ycombinator_MikeCar...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=ooKf1fw8&s=Ycombinator_MikeCarey)

------
g-wilson
iOS develope, Android developer - full-time - London

We're looking for 2 mobile developers for Android and iOS to join our product
team to help bring our first mobile apps to market.

CircleSix is a funded media-tech startup based in Clerkenwell, London. Our
mission is to create homes for people who share the same interests by creating
communities and building the platform and tools for users to create content
and meet fellow enthusiasts.

Right now our automotive community, Car Throttle, is one of the largest
motoring websites in the world (~6 million monthly users, ~30 million
pageviews). But it doesn’t stop there! Our ambition is to grow many more
innovative publishing titles using the same core technology platform.

------
milspec
This is likely in Melbourne/Indialantic Florida. It could also be in Texas,
Virginia, or Maryland. Note that Florida combines low housing costs, lack of
an income tax, super-short commutes, and very little traffic. It can be a
shock compared to what you may be used to. This is ONSITE. An active Top
Secret/SCI security clearance is required. Any overtime would be paid; we
don't make you work for free. You get flex-time and an office with solid
walls.

We need a system administrator.

The users mostly run Ubuntu, but some run Windows and other things. The users
are primarily software developers. You should be familiar with virtualization
(Open Stack, VMWare, VSphere, VCenter), scripting, LDAP, DNS, security,
backups, and running cables.

[https://rtnsi.theresumator.com/apply/u2SS6D/Systems-
Administ...](https://rtnsi.theresumator.com/apply/u2SS6D/Systems-
Administrator)

------
vegawerksTH
VegaWerks | Bangkok, TH | Full-time, Part-time, Freelance

We are a IT outsourcing, staffing, consulting company here in Bangkok,
Thailand looking to hire young talent.

Currently seeking all ONSITE in Bangkok:

\- JAVA Developers \- .NET Developers \- PHP Developers

Send your CV and learn more at talent@vegawerks.com

------
mattieuga
San Francisco - ONSITE Engineer, Operation Manager, Pharmacist
www.scriptdash.com

We're a pharmacy startup changing the way you receive and manage your
medication. Contact me directly at matt@scriptdash.com if you're interested to
learn more!

------
rhc2104
Hired | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Software developers, data scientists,
and product managers

Hired has done a great job in bringing efficiency and transparency to the job
hunting process. Top developers, data scientists, PMs, and sales professionals
sign up on the site, and companies can give an offer to interview with upfront
compensation.

Hired is a Ruby on Rails application, and gets deployed multiple times a day
to Heroku.

We encourage developers that are interested in working at Hired to join the
Hired platform. That may mean that they end up finding a great job elsewhere,
but that's great too. Even our VP of Engineering was hired through the
platform.

[http://join.hired.com/x/Fi4oin](http://join.hired.com/x/Fi4oin)
[https://hired.com/careers](https://hired.com/careers)

------
alexanderdaw
Experticity.com is hiring a Principal Software Architect in SLC. We are
building an amazing network of product experts at scale.

[http://jobvite.com/m?3Ep0vhwk](http://jobvite.com/m?3Ep0vhwk)

------
clock7
RWR Pvt Ltd | On-Site | Islamabad Pakistan

Requires an embedded software engineer for exciting work on high tech
electronic systems.

Candidates must have strong C/C++ background and good knowledge of systems
programming.

Email resumes to: hassan {at} rwrlimited.com

------
evtothedev
SnapDocs | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | Remote-to-hire OK

Competitive salary, benefits, and generous options.

The ideal candidate is someone who plans to become a lead engineer (or perhaps
a product manager) in the not too distant future.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We are bringing security, efficiency and joy to a
paper-based pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, and
data. Rapid feature iteration? Oh, yeah! We do SaaS for non-technical users.
Everyday, our clients call and email to say that we're making them happy, and
that feels great. However, in this industry, most people are unaware of what
modern software is capable of. That means we must do research, gather data and
talk to customers to inform each of our choices.

Snapdocs's culture is one that trusts its team members to make smart
decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to hire another core engineer to help us expand further.

Required Skills

Ideally, you're a fullstack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either
towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and are
proud of) your strengths.

Being the 4th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping
to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each
other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We
want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has
your back the whole way through.

Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will
rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the
solution.

Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and
sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can
build what they need and want.

Knowledge of AWS would be excellent.

UX experience (or interest in cultivating it) would be excellent.

Document classification experience (OCR, etc.) would be a plus.

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github if your profile is informative.

------
jeffepp
\\\ Ambassador // VC Funded & Cash-flow positive (Metro Detroit, MI)

We help businesses turn their customers into brand ambassadors. We're changing
word-of-mouth on the web.
[https://getambassador.com](https://getambassador.com).

We focus on the rapid production, testing, and deployment of beautiful code
and design. We make our product team's job as creative and simple as possible.
No outdated management models, we get real work done and solve large problems.
Success is measured through the enjoyment of our customers.

=========== The Perks ===========

* Food - Whether you're vegan or on a macrobiotic diet, we'll make sure you're covered. Wednesday catered lunches are a pastime.

* Benefits - Competitive salary, options, and healthcare. Happy faces every morning.

* Play - You'll want a paddle at your desk to fight off incoming table tennis balls. Ninja backhand required.

============ Join our ranks ========

Backend Web Engineer

Our REST API is our bread and butter and the heart and soul of Ambassador's
products, meaning you'll always be on the forefront of product development. A
passion for writing elegant and efficient code is a must as is experience in
any # of modern scripting languages and frameworks. Experience with Python and
Django is preferred. Knowledge of Django Rest Framework is a plus.

Frontend Web Engineer

You'll have a wide-ranging experience across various products, bridging the
gap between design and reality. You should have an eye for good design and UX,
experience in either is a huge plus. Your JavaScript, HTML, and CSS skills
must be top-notch, and you should already have experience working in
JavaScript frameworks such as Angular. Experience with UI toolkits such as
Bootstrap and preprocessors such as LESS are a plus.

UX/Visual Designer

Your work must delight not only our customers but also our ambassadors, giving
you the opportunity to design for two very different audiences. We also
promote various one-off projects and marketing efforts for which you'd have
the opportunity to collaborate. You should have a proven track record of
working on software teams and designing beautiful interfaces that are also
functional and serve both business and user needs.

For more information, check out
[https://getAmbassador.com/jobs](https://getAmbassador.com/jobs)

------
mkx
Zinc | zinc.io | YC W14 | Head of Engineering

Zinc is an API to buy anything on the internet. We've built a profitable
business with only two full-time team members -- the founders. Contact
max@zinc.io for more details.

------
ssawyer06
Ecovent (Boston, MA) - ONSITE

[https://www.ecoventsystems.com/](https://www.ecoventsystems.com/)

senior software engineer (Python) embedded software engineer (Linux + C)

email jobs at ecoventsystems.com

------
ciokan
DrSoft | Bucharest, RO | Part-Time | Remote

We're looking for an experienced Javascript developer who is very skilled with
PhantomJs/CasperJS(preferably) for creating and maintaining a web scrapper.

Email: romeo.mihalcea@gmail.com

------
sdietrich
BERLIN, ONSITE, Fulltime/Interns: Frontend Developers, Backend Developers
(RoR)

[http://www.edenspiekermann.com/jobs](http://www.edenspiekermann.com/jobs)

------
sandeshd
CouponDunia Mumbai/Bengluru | Full Time ONSITE

[http://careers.coupondunia.in/#openings-
list](http://careers.coupondunia.in/#openings-list)

------
tsjensen
Big Data Architect @GfK, Nuremberg, Germany; Full Time; permanent; ONSITE;
German speaking; [http://bit.ly/1MI77Ha](http://bit.ly/1MI77Ha)

~~~
lucb1e
Short URL expansion service:

[http://www.gfk.com/careers/search-for-jobs-worldwide/job-
app...](http://www.gfk.com/careers/search-for-jobs-worldwide/job-
application/Pages/Job-detail.aspx?PositionId=1311)

Via: [https://bitly.com/1MI77Ha+](https://bitly.com/1MI77Ha+)

------
aracine
Conjur (Waltham, MA)

Developer Advocate:

[https://angel.co/conjur/jobs/42375-developer-
advocate](https://angel.co/conjur/jobs/42375-developer-advocate)

------
aracine
Conjur (Waltham, MA)

Software Engineer:

[https://angel.co/conjur/jobs/78627-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/conjur/jobs/78627-software-engineer)

------
voidness
Avant | Chicago, Los Angeles | Full Time

[https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

Fast-growing personal lending startup with plenty of benefits.

~~~
monksy
I know a lot of places have difficulty recruiting Rubyist in Chicago. How does
Avant tackle that problem?

------
shirazi
Phlint, Inc. Retail Analytics for In-Store Displays

www.phlint.com

\- Mid-Senior level Sales \- Senior Android Development \- Junior-Mid level UX
Designer \- Front End Development

Located in Redwood City, San Francisco

Email Resumes to: careers@phlint.net

------
deweerdt
cloudmark.com - System Software Developer - San Francisco, CA or Paris, France
- On Site - Must be eligible to work in France or in the US

We're a small team developing a high availability, high performance messaging
(SMTP, SMS, DNS) gateway on Linux. Our software is mostly developed in C and
uses python for automated testing coverage.

We're looking for someone passionate about technology, who has an eye for
performance and has some familiarity with Linux system and networking and C.

Email me at fdeweerdt[at]cloudmark.com

------
tschellenbach
Hi there,

Stream is currently recruiting for Python and Devops in Amsterdam. And Senior
data scientist/machine learning, design and nodeJS in Boulder, CO.

More details available here: angel.co/stream

------
trentmc
ascribe | Full Time | Onsite | Berlin

We're working to rewire the internet, so creators can get fairly compensated.

We're looking for frontend & backend engineers. Big data, ML, blockchain,
webcrawl. React, flux, django, AWS.

Do you want to make a difference to the future internet, to the world? Join
us!

[https://www.ascribe.io/jobs/](https://www.ascribe.io/jobs/)

------
aembleton
rentalcars.com | Manchester, UK | Onsite

rentalcars.com deals with all the major car hire companies around the world
checking which local supplier is offering the best prices for the car you want
on the date you need it whilst ensuring everyone we deal with offers a great
level of service.

We are looking for a DevOps person with experience in setting up and
configuring AWS environments.

Email arthurembleton at rentalcars.com

------
adhambadr
unu motors ([http://www.unumotors.com](http://www.unumotors.com)) electric
scooters and really cool stuff (think tesla on 2 wheels) is hiring big on
engineering (Software, Embedded, Electronics, IT)
[http://jobs.lever.co/unu](http://jobs.lever.co/unu)

------
jonemo
Counsyl, South San Francisco, www.counsyl.com

Full Time, INTERNS, VISA, ONSITE

Counsyl is a health technology company that offers DNA screening for diseases
that can impact men, women and their children. We’ve revolutionized the lab
and created a one of a kind platform that gives people access to critical
health information at key junctures in their lives. Software, automation, and
design are at the heart of Counsyl’s mission and drive our innovative approach
to health technology products, platforms, and operations. We are a team of
builders: our custom-built infrastructure and products run on an open-source
stack of tools, such as Python, Django, Postgres, Puppet, React, and SASS.

Our engineers work on topics ranging from bioinformatics and laboratory
automation to EMR integration and medical billing. Positions we are currently
hiring for include

* Software Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineer/)

* Software Engineering Manager: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineering-manager...](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineering-manager/)

* Systems Administrator: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/systems-administrator/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/systems-administrator/)

* Systems Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/systems-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/systems-engineer/)

* Computational Biologist: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/computational-biologist/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/computational-biologist/)

* Frontend Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/frontend-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/frontend-engineer/)

* Product Designer: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/product-designer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/product-designer/)

* Sr Software Engineer (Automation): [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/sr-software-engineer-automat...](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/sr-software-engineer-automation/)

The full list of open positions are on www.counsyl.com/careers. Here's some
recent media coverage:

* MIT Technology Review’s 50 Smartest Companies 2015: [http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/](http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/companies/2015/)

* Techcrunch TV: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/10/counsyl-automates-genetic-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/10/counsyl-automates-genetic-testing-to-give-potential-parents-peace-of-mind/)

* Fast Company: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3041662/most-innovative-companies...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3041662/most-innovative-companies-2015/the-worlds-top-10-most-innovative-companies-of-2015-in-roboti#3_Counsyl)

* Inc: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/201507/jeff-bercovici/can-peter-...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201507/jeff-bercovici/can-peter-thiel-save-the-world.html)

If you have a background in factory or lab automation and are interested in
applying your skills to a genomics lab you should email me at
jonas@counsyl.com, we're looking for people like you to join the automation
team.

------
dsacco
Simple | Security Engineer | REMOTE or Portland, Oregon

Hey everyone, my name is Dylan and I'm on the security team at Simple. We're
looking to hire a new security engineer. Simple is a subsidiary of BBVA
Compass that seeks to add superior engineering and transparent policies to the
banking world. We've been around since 2009 and we have about 260 employees.

Our security group is split into two teams - Security Operations and Security
Governance. SecOps builds security software and features for our customers and
employees (like two-factor authentication) and Security Governance performs
security assessments on our existing and pre-release software. You would be
joining me on the Security Governance team, doing web and mobile penetration
tests, source code review and incident response.

In this role, you'll be working through different parts of our frontend,
backend and internal software and breaking it any and every way you can.
You'll be working closely with the software engineering teams as a resident
security authority. You'll also be checking IDS logs and working with tools
like ThreatStack, CrowdStrike, Suricata, etc. Prior experience with those
exact tools is helpful but not necessary, we'll get you up to speed
regardless. More important is the ability to find real security flaws in
applications and spot problems with source code.

This is an ideal job for those who are technically competent and tired of
working as a security consultant (however, you do not need to have been a
consultant, we will consider virtually any background as long as you have
solid skills).

Some report writing will be required for you to document and track
vulnerabilities, but you will not be using pages and pages of methodology or
vulnerability diagram boilerplate. Most reports are about a page with a much
simpler template, and posted right to GitHub. You'll be doing more direct
communication with engineers via IRC or Zoom about vulnerabilities you find
than you will be writing a report about it.

Speaking of GitHub, we use it for everything. Even our HR and marketing teams
use GitHub. We are a very engineering-heavy organization. We also offer a lot
of support for remote employees - I work fully remote from NYC. We use a
private IRC server and Slack for chat, Zoom for video conferencing and we even
have two Double Robotics robots in our office to remote into.

Finally, our tech stack consists of mostly Scala and Java on the backend and
mostly JavaScript and Ruby on the frontend. We also use Python, R, Clojure and
C for certain tools. People are free to write in whatever they want as long as
it's effective. We also use AWS.

You can see the full, slightly more HR'd job description here:
[http://banksimple.theresumator.com/apply/b9GKYw/Information-...](http://banksimple.theresumator.com/apply/b9GKYw/Information-
Security-Governance-Engineer.html)

Feel free to shoot me an email at dsaccomanni@simple.com, I'll be glad to talk
more about the company or the role. If you'd like to apply, apply directly
through the link above and I'll see your résumé.

------
hrefl
SPYCOB | San Francisco | REMOTE | [http://spycob.com](http://spycob.com) |
mobile app, dicsovery commerce Growth 10% per week last 4 month. We are
looking for second Titanium appcelerator mobile developer (REMOTE). Our
condition is equity. Any questions please email to me at natalya@spycob.com
About us: [http://team.2for1.pro](http://team.2for1.pro)

------
MPiccinato
Stealthy | Full Time | Detroit, Michigan. Remote OK

Startup in the Sneaker space looking for an iOS dev.

Lets chat: MathewPiccinato@rockventures.com

------
schenkel
Sr. Full Stack Developer at Boston Globe Media. Superb Salary and Bonus. JS,
Angular, Wordpress.

allan.vonschenkel@globe.com

------
ury
jSonar Canada INC , Vancouver | ONSITE | Hadoop Software engineers

We're looking for developers with understanding of Hadoop internals to develop
the under-the-hoods of our Data Warehouse infrastructure. Experience with
Apache Kafka is a big plus.

www.jsonar.com

email resumés to : info@jsonar.com

------
dwerthen
yepstr.com (startup in stealth mode) | Stockholm | Full-Time

We are a well funded, brand new start-up looking for experienced developers to
join our team in Stockholm. If you are interested in being a part of something
from the start this could be a great gig!

Send an email to filip@yepstr.com

------
e0m
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

    
    
          _   _       _
         | \ | |     | |
         |  \| |_   _| | __ _ ___
         | . ` | | | | |/ _` / __|
         | |\  | |_| | | (_| \__ \
         \_| \_/\__, |_|\__,_|___/
                 __/ |
                |___/
    

Hi! We're Nylas and we're looking for help building the next generation email
platform. We're building a missing piece of Internet infrastructure and are
looking for frontend application engineers and designers and backend systems
and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now.
We have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more data for a
single user than in most startups' entire database. We're scaling heavily and
if you have experience with automated deployments, debugging running systems,
release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable writing
code, this job might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. Yet have you ever met anyone who really loves
their email experience? We want to change that. We're building a frontend
framework to power the next generation of mail apps. Sound exciting to you?

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized

* Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron (Atom Shell), and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, & lunch at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(evan at nylas dot com). I'm one of the frontend engineers. We're a diverse
team, and encourage applications from all backgrounds

------
ComputerGuru
REMOTE WORLDWIDE: various part-time and full-time positions.

We are NeoSmart Technologies (based in Chicago, IL) - as we like to bill
ourselves, one of few startups making money selling real software and solving
real problems. We develop and sell high-quality software solutions to
consumers and businesses, solving tricky problems in (largely) niche domains
elegantly and effectively.

We are currently looking for a number of business-minded individuals,
developers, writers, and more to help us take everything to the next level.

* Full-time business developer direly needed. We have software solutions businesses are tripping over themselves to buy and other solutions that can reduce the operating expenses of some businesses ten-fold but we don't know how to sell. If you have what it takes to reach out to these companies and bring them in, if you want to help us take our software to the next level and sell it the way it deserves to be sold, we want you. Previous experience in the B2B market (esp. with contacts) is a huge bonus.

* AdWords (and/or other online advertising) expert? We've heard that ads are a dying business, but we don't buy it. If you know how to craft the right AdWords ads and bid for the right spots to drive good customers to a software business in the backup/recovery sector, look no further. Our developers and engineers have done their best but have ultimately failed to come up with an ad strategy on Google/Facebook/twitter that doesn't cost us an order of magnitude more than what it brings in. We admit failure, but we're not giving up. If you have experience in this field, please get in touch! We're selling real products that solve real problems and bring in real money (while saving our customers a ton in the process), but we need your help to make it happen!

* HTML/CSS developers wanted to modernize our existing site and create a mobile-friendly browsing experience for our users. If you have a talent for creating stunning landing pages or lightweight, snappy, and compatible websites - we want you! We're not interested in bloat and form over function; our websites follow our own software's mantra: sweet and simple. Our site is largely ASP.NET/C#, landing pages are pure HTML/CSS/JS. ASP.NET experience is not a must, but comes in handy to better-understand the templating.

* We are looking for desktop C# developers that can make a good-looking and intuitive product to join our time and expand our repertoire of award-winning, world-class software. Most of our products are system-level utilities, previous experience developing commercial Windows software solutions is recommended. You'll largely be responsible for small utilities and applications yourself.

* Are you a tech-savvy creative writer, who loves to experiment with software and explore new things? We are looking for writers and bloggers to expand our collection of guides, tutorials, and reviews! Windows and Mac experts are welcome; we are also highly-interested in doing new things in new and novel ways so if you have a penchant for something special (say, video reviews), introduce yourself. Experience with beta software and the courage to brave new versions of operating systems and experiment with the latest and greatest technology is a must. If this is you, please get in touch - we want to talk!

* Technical writers with experience in Windows and preferably also Linux/BSD that know their way around virtual machines - please get in touch! We want to expand our user manuals and our documentation for our technical support staff with state-of-the-art and up-to-date documentation. Help us make our users and our staff happy, and find potential for improvements while you're at it.

* IT experts with a knack for writing - we want to expand our online knowledgeable with more issues, better solutions, clearer instructions, and proper, vetted knowledge. Do you love researching? Have a penchant for QA work but want to apply it in novel and interesting ways? Help us document gotchas and find real (not folklore/he-said-she-said) fixes for Windows, Mac, and Linux errors to help make solving these problems easier for everyone out there.

You probably have an idea of what we do from the few paragraphs above. Here's
the thing: we're flexible! Do you see an opportunity to do something different
that we might love? Don't hesitate to get in touch, we're open-minded and
we're hiring! We're accepting both freelancers, part-time remote employees,
and full-time remote employees alike.

[https://neosmart.net/](https://neosmart.net/) and you can contact me directly
at mqudsi@neosmart.net

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

★ Senior DevOps Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/senior](http://spothero.com/careers/senior) We
love Ansible, single command deployments, and amazing infrastructure. There is
a lot of blue sky work ahead, with a big opportunity to make a huge impact.
We're scaling from 12 cities and half a million customers, to more than double
that. And we need someone to lead the devops/infrastructure effort to get
there.

★ Data Engineer - [http://spothero.com/careers/data-
engineer](http://spothero.com/careers/data-engineer) We have a ton of data
sources, and a crap ton of data. Want to build our first real data warehouse?
Love redshift, cassandra, luigi and airflow? We do too...

★ Senior Software Engineer in Test - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-
qa-automation-enginee...](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-qa-
automation-engineer) QA is a part of every engineer's process here at
SpotHero. However, we need someone dedicated to bringing automated test best
practices to the team, and someone that can figure out how to test the really
hard things. We have a love/hate relationship with Selenium. And if you don't
know why, then you're probably not ready for this role. Come help us tame the
beast...

★ Software Engineering Intern - [http://spothero.com/careers/engineering-
intern](http://spothero.com/careers/engineering-intern) Interns are as
important as Lead Engineers at SpotHero. They are the future of our team, and
the future of our industry. You'll be paired with a Senior Engineer from day
1, and solving real problems that make it to production your first week.
Buckle up and hold on tight, you're about to learn a crap ton here!!

★ Lead Software Engineer, iOS/Android No, we don't expect you to build both
iOS and Android apps by yourself. BUT, you should know how to!! This role is
half managing the iOS & Android apps, and half architecting & developing.
You'll have both iOS and Android developers (1 for each platform) on your
team, and you should be able to jump back and forth, as needed. If you're a
first time manager, no worries; we'll coach you on those skills. Just be sure
you're a master of both platforms.

★ Software Engineer, Android - [http://spothero.com/careers/software-engineer-
android](http://spothero.com/careers/software-engineer-android) SpotHero is a
mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love what we've got
in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we' looking to do a full ground
up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very near future.

★ Senior Product Manager, Mobile Apps - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-
senior-product-manager-mobil...](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-
product-manager-mobile-apps)

★ Senior UX Designer - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-ux-
designer](http://spothero.com/careers#job-senior-ux-designer)

★ Associate Product Manager - [http://spothero.com/careers#job-associate-
product-manager](http://spothero.com/careers#job-associate-product-manager)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
lateralinc
Lead .NET Developer Program Manager UI designer Biz Dev

San Francisco: www.lateral-inc.com

------
sumana25
Software Engineer at Telenor Digital AS - Trondheim, Norway

Permanent position, Full-time You can apply at -
[http://tinyurl.com/nc9okjm](http://tinyurl.com/nc9okjm)

We offer a position that will make you part of a hard core software
development house. You will join a team of world class developers that feel
strongly about what they are making.

About the job We are a growing bunch of software engineers, working on an
ever-changing list of exciting projects. Working in Telenor Digital gives us
the tremendous opportunity to reach millions of users, across borders,
cultures and languages, with our code, with the flexibility to choose the
technology that does the job best. Exciting challenges at huge scale and high
speed!

If this is you or who you want to be, we want to hear from you:

We want coders that are challenged by complex problems in distributed
environments, but value simplicity in their solutions. We want software
designers that look at the entire system and think like engineers - you look
for data to validate your assumptions, you create tests to verify your
implementations, you know your tools, and you look for opportunities to
automate everything. You want to learn how all the parts work together - you
want to know what it takes to run your code in a global production environment
as much as you care about writing and debugging it.

You have a M.Sc in Computer Science or equivalent experience, and have worked
with various programming languages, like Java, Go, Scala, C++ or Python. You
are excited by distributed systems, cloud computing, and service-oriented
architectures. You keep your code in a version control system, possibly
distributed like git or mercurial, and you use more than your brain to keep
track of your ideas and bugs. We don’t care if you’ve used the technologies
we’re currently working with before. We DO care that you think they’re cool
and something you want to work with.

We want smart people who will fight for their point of view because we’re
often wrong, we just don’t like admitting it. We want co-workers who want to
constantly learn new things and are capable of fluidly moving between
projects. We want teammates who can quickly become subject matter experts in
new areas and share that knowledge with the team and with the company. We want
colleagues who take pride in what they do and want to share it with the world.
We want engineers who are excited by contributing to open source projects,
writing blog posts and speaking at conferences. We want people who want to
dive into projects supporting Telenor’s business units all over the world.

The position is located in Trondheim. We conduct background checks on relevant
candidates.

------
lateralinc
www.lateral-inc.com

We're hiring: • UI designer • sr.NET Developer • Product Manager • Biz Dev

send resume to hello [at] lateral-inc.com

ONSITE: San Francisco OR REMOTE: possible for the Biz Dev / Sales position

Requirement: US citizenship

------
kristinachung
MileIQ [http://mileiq.com](http://mileiq.com) @ San Francisco, CA

Android UI Engineer [ONSITE)

You are an enthusiastic Android developer with a passion for great user
experience, interface and design. You take pride in seeing others interact
with your work and take feedback through user testing very seriously. You like
to prototype and iterate with code, then polish and ship. Who are we: Mobile
Data Labs is dedicated to the self-directed workforce. These hard-working
individuals get out of bed each morning and make their own success. They’re
the lifeblood of the economy, already 55M strong in the US alone and growing
fast. Mobile Data Labs designs products and services to automate time
consuming tasks, turning data into useful information, while saving time and
money. Our first service, MileIQ, is having an incredible reception; top
grossing finance App in AppStore 15 months in a row, five star average review
and a very engaged user base. Responsibilities Collaborate closely with
product and designers with a focus on new feature design and prototyping Be
involved in the user experience design process, from wireframes and mockups
through to implementation and release Work closely with designers, product
owners and developers to define and implement elegant solutions to interesting
problems Help define and maintain visual guidelines and consistency throughout
the app Fast prototyping of new user interactions and iteration based on
feedback from peers Requirements Proven track record of releasing features and
functionality into the hands of users A portfolio of applications or demo apps
that illustrates thoughtful or unique user interaction and design Experience
building complex animations, custom or unique interactions, or better, a
combination of both! A keen interest in interaction design, usability and
aesthetics in user interface design Thrives on collaboration, constant
feedback, iteration and always looking to learn from others Experience and
comfort working in an agile and collaborative environment A balanced approach
to pixel perfect design vs. good enough to ship Some experience using design
tools like Adobe Creative suite tools, Sketch or wireframe tooling is a huge
plus 3+ years of Android or mobile development experience Bachelors or Masters
in Computer Science or a related field If you believe in user-centric design,
finding elegant and simple solutions to complex and challenging problems and
excel at solving real issues for real people, we’d like to talk to you. We
work in a fantastic office in San Francisco that is close to public
transportation. We organize in small cross-functional teams with sprints,
daily standups, retrospectives and demos. Transparency, communication and
accountability are core values.

Send resume to kristina@mileiq.com for immediate consideration!

------
corinnabusuu
PHP Developer @ BUSUU in London / Full Time

We are the world's largest Language Learning Start-up. Amazing perks and
friendly, passionate team. Email corinna@busuu.com for info! www.busuu.com and
on all mobile devices.

------
roncox
Flint Mobile | iOS Contractors | Redwood City, CA, ONSITE

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) - ONSITE -
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Focal, Choosy,
Charm, and Unsaid in the past, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Java, Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development
are the most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. And our summer hours last all year round.

While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the internet, we still know
how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having to kill ourselves
working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually going home on time!
We have many openings, both technical and non-technical. Here is a list of
positions we are currently looking for:

* Senior Android Engineer / Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?3CSZvhwK](http://jobvite.com/m?3CSZvhwK)

* Senior iOS Developer / Architect - [http://jobvite.com/m?34SZvhwc](http://jobvite.com/m?34SZvhwc)

* Senior Software Developer (API) - [http://jobvite.com/m?3mRZvhwt](http://jobvite.com/m?3mRZvhwt)

* Data Scientist / Big Data Engineer - [http://jobvite.com/m?3sTZvhwB](http://jobvite.com/m?3sTZvhwB)

* Software Architect, API - [http://jobvite.com/m?3zTZvhwI](http://jobvite.com/m?3zTZvhwI)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

You can also check out our careers page at
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers) or
our Engineering blog here:
[http://engineering.meetme.com](http://engineering.meetme.com)

~~~
canadiancreed
Tried applying here twice, never heard any reply. Looks like some interesting
tech your'e working with, just wish I would hear if I would be considered or
not.

------
mmayerhofer
Digital River — Vienna, Austria, (On-Site, VISA, Full-time)

We are creating a microtransaction platform primarily focused on providing
payment solutions for video games. We're a small team of 15 people from all
over the world (Austria, Brazil, Nigeria, India, Italy, Spain, Ukraine). We
can assist in applying for a work VISA (as we already went through this whole
process a couple of times).

We are currently looking for:

\- Software Engineer (Java):
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1568)

    
    
      Context: You will be working on our core platform and design / implement new features. One of our next big projects is migrating serveral components of our platform from Oracle to Cassandra.  
    
      Stack: Spring Framework, Java 8, Hibernate, Oracle, Cassandra
    

\- DevOps Engineer:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1584)

    
    
      Context: You will be working on our deployment pipline and platform infrastructure which spans multiple datacenters.
    
      Stack: Chef, Scientific Linux
    

\- QA Automation Engineer:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1563)

    
    
      Context: You will be writing automated tests for our frontend UIs as well as load tests for our platform.  
    
      Stack: SOAP UI, CasperJS, Selenium, Apache JMeter
    

\- Web Developer:
[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=DIGIRIVE&cws=1&rid=1579)

    
    
      Context: You will be implementing UIs for our stores which are accessible via game clients / web browsers. 
    
      Stack: Javascript, CSS, HTML5
    

About our interview process:

In the first round we will contact you via phone for an quick chat and give
you more details on what we do and what we have to offer, this is usually a
one to one conversation. Before the second round we might ask you to do a
simple code exercise, which you can solve at your own pace or you can show us
a project you have worked on, where you can provide us the source code. The
code / project you have provided will be discussed with at least one engineer
from our team as part of the second interview round and we will try to answer
all the questions you might have regarding our company / team / product / etc.
In the third round you will meet more people of our team, the questions asked
are usually not as technical as in the second round.

If you have any further questions, my email address is in my profile (I'm a
software engineer).

------
dleffel
Crew Messaging - [http://crewapp.com](http://crewapp.com) * Onsite roles in
San Francisco * Hiring an Android Lead
[https://crewapp.com/jobs/android](https://crewapp.com/jobs/android) and iOS
Lead [https://crewapp.com/jobs/ios](https://crewapp.com/jobs/ios) * Market
Salary and generous equity * Founded in January, seed round funded ($1.9M) *
Launched in March, already top 100 Business app (Google Play & iTunes)

About Crew

Crew is a productivity platform for iOS and Android that is geared to deskless
workers (e.g. service industry, restaurant, retail, medical, manufacturing,
and more!). In the tech industry, we have been on the receiving end of some
killer productivity apps. Some of our favorites include Asana, Yammer and
Slack. These apps have completely changed the way we work… unless you’re part
of the half of the economy that doesn’t sit at a desk. Try using these apps
100% of the time on a mobile device and you’ll likely grow frustrated. Worse
yet, these apps were imagined using the use cases of product managers and
engineers, not bartenders, hotel workers, contractors or similar jobs. The
existing apps are just too hard to use and fundamentally miss on solving the
problems workers in these industries face.

Crew tries to take what we’ve learned about productivity for desk-bound
workers and make that more compatible for other industries. Crew currently
consists of multiple “modules”: Messaging — Before using Crew, many of our
users were using a mix of text messages and emails, with some using consumer
messaging apps like WhatsApp and GroupMe. Crew makes messaging much easier by
allowing a manager to add employees to a central directory, enabling employees
to communicate without trading phone numbers (both a convenience and actually
a safety concern in some companies). Scheduling — Coordination around shifts
is one of the top concerns in the businesses of many of our customers.
Employees have shift schedules which can vary from week to week and employers
get burned when shifts are busted (no-shows). Crew makes it easy to post the
shift schedule and then coordinate shift swapping when necessary. Task
Management — Did you know that many restaurants have a “chore board” in the
back? An actual chalkboard or piece of paper posted letting everyone know what
has to get done today. Tasks replaces the chore board with a ticketing system.

We have new modules currently under development but what we’ve released thus
far has already received a warm reception. Despite only having been available
since April, Crew is growing very fast and is frequently ranked in the top 100
Business apps on both Google Play and iTunes. The traction we’ve gotten has
helped us raise a seed round. Our backend is a highly automated deployment in
EC2 that utilizes auto scaling along with many AWS features. Currently our
client consist of an iOS, Android and Webapp utilizing a common infrastructure
to communicate. The communication and data infrastructure is written in
Node.js and Java (Spring) with heavy reliance on Mongo, Redis and ActiveMQ.
This stack allows us to meet our goal of having a linear scalable application
that targets zero downtime. The webapp is a Node.js Express application that
utilizes Backbone, Require.js and Bootstrap to deliver a responsive and highly
performant experience.

------
dalys
Senior Platform Engineer + VP Engineering/CTO, to Lifesum - Stockholm, Sweden,
Europe - Full-time / ONSITE

This text is for Senior Platform Engineer role. For VP Engineering/CTO check
out link below.

We’re looking for an experienced platform engineer to help us scale the
platform as we grow. You will be part of the platform team and you will be
taking features from the idea stage to scalable production deployments. You
will work on making highly scalable solutions, get feedback from analytics and
monitoring tools and be able to refine and perfect your solution at each
iteration.

Tech-wise, our server code is written in Python and running on AWS (RDS, EC2,
ElastiCache, etc). You will soon get familiar with distributed computing,
cloud hosting, database optimizations and search solutions.

This role is a good fit for analytical and creative software engineers loving
team work. We work closely in a scrum team and follow the motto “team work is
better work”. You want to grow and learn from others, and you also want to
teach and help others grow.

[job text cut for brevity]

To read more and apply go to:

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/4301-senior-platform-
engineer-b...](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/4301-senior-platform-engineer-
backend-python)

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/5084-vp-engineering-
cto](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/5084-vp-engineering-cto)

We're also looking for people for some other roles.

Senior Data Engineer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3947-senior-data-
analyst](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3947-senior-data-analyst)

iOS Mobile Engineer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3714-ios-mobile-
engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/3714-ios-mobile-engineer)

Senior Test Automation Engineer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-
automation-engineer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/1711-test-automation-
engineer)

​Android developer - [http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/343-android-
developer](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/343-android-developer)

\--

I posted a couple of months ago and we got a really really good response from
a lot of great people so I'm really excited to post again! My name is Martin
and I work as a Platform Engineer at Lifesum myself. If you want to formally
apply, please do so via the jobs page:
[http://jobs.lifesum.com/](http://jobs.lifesum.com/) I'm not the person
hiring, but you will join my platform team. For questions related to the jobs
/ hiring process etc. please contact sofia@lifesum.com. If for some reason you
want to ask me something you can find my contact details in my profile.

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- Our offices:
Shanghai, China/Berlin, Germany

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in NYC
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

\- Front-end developer (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS);We're not focused on one
technology in particular (we can train you), but be prepared for a lot of
Javascript: node.js, express.js, backbone.js,
marionette.js...[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/)

\- DevOps engineer; Come build what our software runs on. Wanted: *NIX
virtuoso to help us scale apps to millions of users. Also:
Docker:[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops-
engineer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops-engineer/)

\- Mobile developer; We're looking for developers to help us build native, Web
and hybrid mobile apps:[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/)

\- Sales director (freelance + FT); You would be involved with the following
sales responsibilities: -Scale our existing sales channels, -Develop new sales
channels, -Build up new partnerships, -Develop new business opportunities,
Keep in mind that we provide both services and product, both of which you
would likely get a chance to help us with.[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-
business-development/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)

\- Project manager; We're looking for somebody to help us lead and ship our
projects and products. [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...). [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Online Marketing Intern; We'd love some help with growth hacking our
products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow:
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz](https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz)

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers | London UK | ONSITE

Imagine you could save every teacher in a school one hour a week. Instead of
an hour of drudgery, they could be preparing their lessons, teaching or
actually having a life outside the classroom. At Firefly, you can help do
exactly that.

Firefly is a learning platform used by hundreds of schools worldwide to
create, share and learn. We combine easy content creation with deep school
integration to make a useful tool for class work, homework, and coursework.
We’re self funded and doubling yearly. As an established company serving many
customers and integrating with a variety of other services, we’re continually
learning how apply best practices to existing code, whilst still deploying new
features and bug fixes for teachers and students every two weeks. We're
currently focusing on getting better at separating of concerns and building up
an automated testing suite. We’re also improving the speed and reliability of
our infrastructure, and trying new technologies to keep current (e.g. Swift
and React).

We looking for four main strengths in you:

◦ _skill_ : your colleagues would say you get things done. You work to a high
standard, and know about and apply appropriate best practices in your work.
You are at home with improving and extending existing code as well as new
development.

◦ _desire to learn_ : despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what
you do, you want to get better. You seek out best practices, new ideas, honest
feedback, and unknown areas of code, in order to know more and work better.

◦ _understanding_ : our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be
happy to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best
interests at heart. Similarly, our QA team is meticulous but not your
babysitter. You’ll be handing something polished to QA, not throwing the first
thing that compiles over the wall. Overall, everyone at Firefly shares
responsibility for the product making sense and being of high quality.

◦ _clear communication_ : We have a lightweight process, so most days, other
than a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned,
you’ll be responsible for your time. This also means that, when there are
issues, you need to inform the right people, explain what’s going wrong, and
help get things resolved and moving forward again. Speaking of process, we
have a design team who handle HTML and CSS, a product and UX team who produce
clear specifications, a QA team to help us build things well, and a two-week
sprint cycle for getting things done. Other than that, we’re pretty small-a
agile and are happy to try things out to see what helps.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with iOS or a web
platform. Our server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some
Javascript, so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up. We work
as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a positive:
Android, Windows Phone, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, databases,
particularly SQL Server, building API integrations.

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience, a generous bonus
scheme, flexible training budget, brown bag talks and a Kaizen day for self-
improvement and experimentation every fortnight. So, if you’ve got an interest
in education and a desire to learn your craft alongside others making the same
journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an e-mail (robin at
fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)

------
joeconway
Scribd (YC '06, "Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring
talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired TEN full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... we do go through all of the applications we receive in
response. There was some feedback about people not hearing back at all. We
take candidate experience very seriously and recently hired someone to own our
recruiting process and now everyone who applies through our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) will get a response.

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team so there’s a lot of opportunity for impact and responsibility)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round and we’re currently looking for our first round of 2016 interns to start in the winter term.

We care way more about your personality, potential, and general hacking skills
than what specific languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these
but want to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good
opportunity for you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere
from 0 to 10 years of experience. That being said, there isn’t always an
opening that’s a good fit but we do our best to find a match for talented
people and there are several people who interviewed 2 or 3 times before the
time was right.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board where
you’ll find all of our current opening and the job descriptions. We do our
best to respond within 24 hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.
[http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a jam room!) in the center of the startup world in San Francisco.
Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup
ambitions. We are also always looking for international people interested in
moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
hungerhack
Feeding Forward -Engineering- SF, CA (ONSITE)

Feeding Forward Engineering is a high-performance culture marked by
fearlessness and hyperproductivity. We’re looking for fantastic experienced
individuals who can work harder, faster, and smarter without sacrificing
technical excellence. Our organizational challenges are unique, so you should
be comfortable in uncharted territory and pumped to build systems that can
support and feed cities of 100,000 and 10 million people alike.

As a software engineer, you'll have a direct impact on the customer experience
for both food donors and recipient agencies. Do you like our idea and want to
bring it to the next level? Do you have a beef with current solutions and want
to fix them? Then you should apply to join our team. We are ambitious, engaged
and excited about disrupting hunger across the world. Not just another social
web app: we are moving perishable food to feed real people in need around the
world.

HERE ARE THE KINDS OF SKILLS WE'RE LOOKING FOR:

\--Fast learner. We’re looking for software engineers who thrive on learning
new technologies and don’t believe in one-size-fits-all solutions. You should
be able to adapt easily to meet the needs of our massive growth and rapidly
evolving business environment. You have advanced knowledge of at least one
scripting language (e.g. PHP, Python or JavaScript) and knowledge of or
eagerness to learn: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, and ElasticSearch.

\--Fearlessness. You think a working proof-of-concept is the best way to make
a point. You strive on proving that speed and quality are not conflicting;
that you can achieve both at the same time.

\--Versatility. In addition to having an intimate knowledge of the whole web
stack, you understand how all the pieces fit together (front-end, database,
network layer, etc.) and how they impact the performance of your application.

\--Strong architecture chops. You know how to build highly scalable, robust,
and fault-tolerant services that support our unique rate-of-growth
requirements. You stay up-to-date with the latest architectural trends.

\--Passion. You feel ownership over everything you ship; you'd never call code
"released" until you’re confident it’s correct. You pride yourself on
efficient monitoring, strong documentation, and proper test coverage.

\--A team player. You believe that you can achieve more on a team — that the
whole is greater than the sum of its parts. You rely on others' candid
feedback for continuous improvement.

\--Design and business acumen. You understand requirements beyond the written
word. Whether you’re working on an API used by other developers, an internal
tool consumed by our operation teams, or a feature used by thousands of
customers, your attention to details leads to a delightful user experience.

PERKS:

\--The rare opportunity to change the world such that everyone around you is
using the product you built. We’re not just another social web app, we are
moving perishable food to feed real people all over the world and reinventing
hunger alleviation and logistics globally.

\--Sharp, motivated co-workers in a fun office environment in the heart of
downtown SF.

We're bringing Feeding Forward to every major city in the world. We need
brains and passion to make it happen and to make it happen in style. To apply,
send us a resume, brief description (less than 2 paragraphs) of why you’re
awesome (bonus points for humor and/or creativity), why you want to work with
Feeding Forward, what you want to accomplish, and your availability to:
apply@feedingforward.com by 8/15.

------
hungerhack
Feeding Forward -Engineering- SF, CA (ONSITE)

Feeding Forward Engineering is a high-performance culture marked by
fearlessness and hyperproductivity. We’re looking for fantastic experienced
individuals who can work harder, faster, and smarter without sacrificing
technical excellence. Our organizational challenges are unique, so you should
be comfortable in uncharted territory and pumped to build systems that can
support and feed cities of 100,000 and 10 million people alike.

As a software engineer, you'll have a direct impact on the customer experience
for both food donors and recipient agencies. Do you like our idea and want to
bring it to the next level? Do you have a beef with current solutions and want
to fix them? Then you should apply to join our team. We are ambitious, engaged
and excited about disrupting hunger across the world. Not just another social
web app: we are moving perishable food to feed real people in need around the
world.

HERE ARE THE KINDS OF SKILLS WE'RE LOOKING FOR:

\--Fast learner. We’re looking for software engineers who thrive on learning
new technologies and don’t believe in one-size-fits-all solutions. You should
be able to adapt easily to meet the needs of our massive growth and rapidly
evolving business environment. You have advanced knowledge of at least one
scripting language (e.g. PHP, Python or JavaScript) and knowledge of or
eagerness to learn: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, and ElasticSearch.

\--Fearlessness. You think a working proof-of-concept is the best way to make
a point. You strive on proving that speed and quality are not conflicting;
that you can achieve both at the same time.

\--Versatility. In addition to having an intimate knowledge of the whole web
stack, you understand how all the pieces fit together (front-end, database,
network layer, etc.) and how they impact the performance of your application.

\--Strong architecture chops. You know how to build highly scalable, robust,
and fault-tolerant services that support our unique rate-of-growth
requirements. You stay up-to-date with the latest architectural trends.

\--Passion. You feel ownership over everything you ship; you'd never call code
"released" until you’re confident it’s correct. You pride yourself on
efficient monitoring, strong documentation, and proper test coverage.

\--A team player. You believe that you can achieve more on a team — that the
whole is greater than the sum of its parts. You rely on others' candid
feedback for continuous improvement.

\--Design and business acumen. You understand requirements beyond the written
word. Whether you’re working on an API used by other developers, an internal
tool consumed by our operation teams, or a feature used by thousands of
customers, your attention to details leads to a delightful user experience.

PERKS:

\--The rare opportunity to change the world such that everyone around you is
using the product you built. We’re not just another social web app, we are
moving perishable food to feed real people all over the world and reinventing
hunger alleviation and logistics globally.

\--Sharp, motivated co-workers in a fun office environment in the heart of
downtown SF.

We're bringing Feeding Forward to every major city in the world. We need
brains and passion to make it happen and to make it happen in style. To apply,
send us a resume, brief description (less than 2 paragraphs) of why you’re
awesome (bonus points for humor and/or creativity), why you want to work with
Feeding Forward, what you want to accomplish, and your availability to:
apply@feedingforward.com by 8/15.

------
lespider
tCell | Front-end/Back-end/Analytics/Instrumentation | Full-time | San
Francisco or Stockholm | ONSITE, INTERNS, VISA, REMOTE

tCell is developing the next generation solution in Application Security for
the world of continuous deployment, and cloud infrastructures. Applications
today are highly dynamic, change is a constant, and threats are ever-
increasing. This requires a new approach to adaptively detect threats, and
defend sites against those threats. We've assembled a team hailing from
companies such as Google, Salesforace, Splunk, and Okta, and are looking to
add to our core team people passionate about security, data, scalability, and
in general looking to do something mind-blowingly cool.

Positions Open

Front-end Engineer - We're looking for a solid well-rounded coder who can make
front-ends that are elegant both inside and out. If you're the right one for
us, you'll work with designers, other engineers, and customers to create crisp
interactions that enable our customers to rapidly detect and respond to
attacks. In your toolkit of skills should be HTML/CSS/Angular.js/jQuery/D3.js,
but more importantly, the ability to innovatively leverage new technologies
that result in a front-end that delights our users. Your motto: the right UI
makes it easy to think and do the right thing.

Back-end Engineer - We're looking for someone who can write rock-solid, well-
tested, back-end code that serves as foundation to our security solution. Our
stack includes, Scala, Play, Java, Spark, and Cassandra. If you are right for
us, you'll have good intuition for API design, separation of concerns,
modularity, scalability, and extensibility. Your motto: what makes a solid
house, is a solid foundation.

Analytics Engineer - Can you build systems that ingest terabytes of data
daily, and provide real-time analytics for a variety of security use cases?
These include recognizing attack patterns, detecting anomalies, generating
enforceable models, enabling rapid data exploration, real-time alerting, and
more. The ideal candidate would be familiar with recent developments in ML
libraries, and able to design analytic pipelines that make the right trade-
offs to make our customers successful. Your motto: actionable information has
an expiration date.

Instrumentation Engineer - Are you a polyglot? Are you fascinated with
internals of app servers? Do you like the fact that the great thing about
standard frameworks is that there's so many of them? Then, we want you. You'll
be key in evolving our extensible instrumentation libraries to extract run-
time data from various applications with very low-impact. Your motto:
analytics is only as good as the data.

If you have expertise in security, deployment infrastructures, design,
performance, etc. and have a passion for new solutions, and desire to solve
hard problems, contact us at jobs@tcell.io

------
bennettweb
eBay - London/Berlin - ONSITE - FULL TIME

eBay European Product Development (EPD) has teams in London and Berlin; we're
part of a much larger Seller Experience group globally within eBay.

The Seller Experience group is responsible for improving the experience of our
25 million sellers worldwide. To do this, we improve existing experiences and
build new products to make the life of eBay sellers better, no matter where in
the world they are based.

We are continually striving for the highest quality, and work in small
focussed teams following bits of Scrum, bits of Kanban, with a healthy dose of
Extreme Programming (p.s these aren't buzzwords, we mean it when we say we do
this stuff).

We need a developer with an expert's depth and breadth of experience in
building high availability, scalable applications and RESTful API. You will be
proficient in teaching and leading by example, and be comfortable mentoring
both junior and senior engineers. Most of our applications are written in
Java, Scala or Javascript.

You will work with people who care about well written, test-driven, clean
code, delightful user experiences and all the lovely stuff that's involved
with automatically tested, zero touch deployed applications. The team works
very closely, and like to pair program on pretty much everything. Developers
write their own tests, whilst learning from embedded test engineers who code.

We value individual contributors on the team and department level greatly, and
have a fantastic culture of recognizing self starters. We hope you're getting
the idea of what we're looking for. We're looking for great people, with an
opinion, and the capability to back it up.

What we offer: * Dynamic, international teams with very skilled personalities,
a passion for e-commerce, professionalism and a good sense of humour * A
chance to interact with other teams across eBay. We will work closely with
other teams across Europe and USA * A competitive salary, great benefits and
an excellent working environment. * Silicon Valley amenities, such as iPhones
and MacBook Pros, crazy high spec dev machines and very nice office facilities
* An opportunity to build applications which are used by millions of people
globally

For more information, see our careers site (yes, I know it looks a mess - I'm
working on it!) - [https://jobs.ebayinc.com/jobs/2324386-52000/London-United-
Ki...](https://jobs.ebayinc.com/jobs/2324386-52000/London-United-Kingdom-
Agile-Software-Developer?lang=en-US)

Alternatively, you can find me on twitter
([http://twitter.com/sb_io](http://twitter.com/sb_io)) or contact me via my
website - [http://www.steve.codes/contact](http://www.steve.codes/contact)

------
dang
Sorry for the weird layout in this thread, everybody. It's a bug at our end.
I'm traveling at the moment but will try to fix it later today.

------
katharinas
Diva Networks in San Francisco is adding to the team, FTE only, has to be
ONSITE. No relo or out of country. (
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/ravio?trk=top_nav_home](https://www.linkedin.com/company/ravio?trk=top_nav_home))
We are currently looking to add a team member to our dev. team, and was
wondering if you or someone you know would be interested in pursuing this
opportunity. There is a Bitly link to the job description below.
[http://bit.ly/ElixirRavio](http://bit.ly/ElixirRavio)

------
ellis_bandpage
BandPage|Full Time|On-Site

 _Senior or Principal Back-End Engineer_ Senior or Principal Data Engineer
_Senior DevOps Engineer_ QA Automation Engineer *DevOps Manager/Director/Lead

Check out our careers page: www.bandpage.com/company/careers Learn more about
life at BandPage:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/bandpage](https://www.themuse.com/companies/bandpage)
or shoot me an email: ellis@bandpage.com

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Thailand, Mexico, India,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. We are going to Cambodia this
fall...want to join us?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
gsatyac
South Kensington, London, England. An individual with the ability to manage a
tiny, extremely talented team to entirely complete a node.js web app within
two weeks.

Angular, mongodb.

Two very talented front and back end developers harmoniously in place.

Short contract, paid, REMOTE.

Experience of working to tight deadlines. The ability to see what essential
enhancements are needed prior to release and to create or source expert UX and
designs would be a huge asset.

Scope to enhance what is still a fairly neutral experience.

Please email satya@sesquis.com with references for projects you have
successfully closed and show us any work of which you are especially proud.

Many thanks and look forward to hearing from you.

------
nathan_at_adobe
Full-stack Engineer: Adobe - Seattle - ONSITE

About us: Yes, we make more than Flash and Acrobat.

You: craftsperson who cares about what you produce, experiened with MV* JS
apps, play well with others.

Us: competitive compensation, top-quality teammates, proper work-life balance,
wiffle ball.

[https://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=37...](https://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=37223)

------
woloski
Auth0 [https://auth0.com](https://auth0.com) \- Remote | Seattle, USA | Buenos
Aires, AR

Auth0 makes identity simple for developers. Our subscriber base consists of
more than 24,000 developers at over 20,000 enterprises across more than 150
countries around the world. We are growing quickly and well funded.
[https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-big-
milestone/](https://auth0.com/blog/2015/06/23/another-big-milestone/)

We are looking to expand our team in the following roles:

* Engineer (backend, frontend, ops)

* Product Designer

* Technical Writer

* Customer Success Engineer

See more at [https://auth0.com/jobs](https://auth0.com/jobs)

p.s. We also offer paid internships in Buenos Aires (flight, airbnb and
salary)

~~~
seanwessmith
Hey wolowski, I was checking out auth0's site and couldn't find any link to an
internship position. Do you have a link?

~~~
woloski
hi sean, it's a hidden program :). We started this year with the first two
interns and there is not much there on the site yet. If you are interested,
jobs+interns@auth0.com

Type of things you do as an intern (apart from eating Asado and live the city
:) [https://auth0.com/blog/2015/07/28/if-this-then-node-dot-
js-e...](https://auth0.com/blog/2015/07/28/if-this-then-node-dot-js-extending-
ifttt-with-webtask-dot-io/)

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Inside Sales Executive (SEATTLE, WA, REMOTE)

We are experiencing tremendous growth. You will be central to accelerating it
even further by engaging with our customers, listening to their challenges and
delighting them by creating sales proposals that match their needs.

What will be your responsibilities: -Qualify inbound opportunities and
prospect for new ones. -Create win-win sales proposals matching our
subscribers' use cases. -Close business. -Keep track of all the steps through
CRM and other systems.

What we need from you: -Excellent listening skills and engaging personality.
-Strong negotiation skills with win-win mindset. -Impeccable track record of
quota attainment. -Diligent and very organized in keeping sales opportunities
in CRM and other tools.

------
madprops
Brostack - REMOTE

[http://brostack.org](http://brostack.org)

~~~
bbcbasic
You only posted a link to your site. It might help if your site:

1\. Didn't have a 700kb image on the home page 2\. Didn't have a logo that
looks like the hamburger icon, implying there is a menu. 3\. The about us page
showed instantly rather than a frustrating animation 4\. The about us page
actually has some information about you 5\. The projects page isn't just
screenshots of code (more large image downloads!)

But most importantly:

Some info about the job, and a way to contact you!

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Technical Writer (SEATTLE, BUENOS AIRES, REMOTE) You’re a developer that is
always trying to learn new things. Every time there is a new technology or
framework, you always try it out and create an open source repository in
Github with the code sample. If this is you, this is the job for you! We want
people that will help us write amazing blogposts based on the latest
technology. You’ll be able to write on techs like Angular 2 and React. If it’s
going to be useful for people, you can write it!

What will be your responsibilities: \- Research the latest technologies and
stay on top of everything that’s new. \- Write blogposts that will be useful
for thousands of people. \- Create open source samples and seed projects.

What we need from you: \- Experience as a software developer. \- Experience
writing blogposts or documentation, even if it’s your own blog. \- Desire to
help people succeed.

------
who6reg
I am hiring, I am in desperate need for a Software Engineer to work onsite in
London offices.Excellent Python Development, Angular JS (Front end)
experience, Hands on MongoDB and GIT experience. 4 month contract London
based.

Please call me on 020 7997 1075 or email gmusgrave@teksystems.co.uk

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Customer Success Engineer (BUENOS AIRES, AR, REMOTE)

Customer Success' mission in a nutshell is to make our customer's life easier.
We do everything needed to make a customer successful with our products, in
all stages of their relationship with us: evaluation, adoptions and use.

Your responsibilities: -Answer questions from exploring and existing
customers, through any of our available channels. -Write proof of
concept/demos of our technologies. -Write tutorials that teach customers how
to use a specific feature. -Educate customers on new scenarios enabled by
Auth0, and make the most of our platform. -Develop or enhance SDKs for
specific platforms. -Contribute to Auth0 core features through new features,
requirements and input.

What we need from you: -You enjoy working on a wide variety of problems,
stacks and technologies. -You are passionate about developing solutions. -You
enjoy teaching and helping others. -You have excellent communications skills,
written and spoken. -You enjoy working with people in different disciplines.

~~~
brianwawok
Auth0 has 3 posts, seems excessive no?

------
krishangupta

          _                                   _ 
      ___| |__   _____      ___ __   __ _  __| |
     / __| '_ \ / _ \ \ /\ / / '_ \ / _` |/ _` |
     \__ \ | | | (_) \ V  V /| |_) | (_| | (_| |
     |___/_| |_|\___/ \_/\_/ | .__/ \__,_|\__,_|
                             |_|  
     * Downtown SF startup (near Philz)
     * Growing exponentially (in hiring + revenue)
     * Work in Koa, Node, Docker, Elastic on AWS
     * Mobile-first (iOS, Android, Windows)
     * Hipster Design team
     * Data Scientist that plays the Ukelele
     * PM team with tech chops
     * Happy hours + Belgian beer fridge
     * Travel opportunities to Belgium (other office)
     * 100% Healthcare, Visa Sponsorship, other benefits
     * iPad + rad new MacBook Pro
     * You can help us build a succulent garden
    

[http://smrtr.io/QW2wmQ](http://smrtr.io/QW2wmQ)

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Product Marketing Mgr (Subscriber Acquisition) (SEATTLE, WA, REMOTE)

Your background as a developer allows you to deeply empathize with our
subscribers. You will help further accelerate our rapid growth through
exquisite execution and continual experimentation to determine how to best
reach our developer, CIO and CISO audience across paid, earned and owned
content, as well as through outside-the-box marketing.

What will be your responsibilities: Online customer acquisition and conversion
funnel optimization. Analyze and understand our most profitable acquisition
channels. Assess and improve website performance and funnel via A/B testing.
Set monthly budgets, manage acquisition goals, and provide performance
reports. What we need from you: -Experience as a software developer. -Specific
experience in running acquisition campaigns targeted at developers. -Advanced
understanding of analytics platforms like Google Analytics, Mixpanel etc.
-Specific experience in conducting funnel optimization, including A/B testing.
-Strong budgeting skills for allocating & optimizing spend across a number of
different online channels.

------
Auth0jobs
Auth0 [http://www.auth0.com](http://www.auth0.com) Bellevue, WA

Product Marketing Mgr (Revenue Acquisition) (SEATTLE, WA, REMOTE)

Your background as a developer allows you to deeply empathize with our
subscribers and will help you to further accelerate our rapid growth through
exquisite execution and continual experimentation to find the best messaging,
to define pricing and packaging of current and new services, and to produce
highly effective sales scripts, collateral and enablement tools to maximize
our revenue opportunity.

What will be your responsibilities: -Creation of messaging and campaigns to
persuade our core audiences. ¥ Define pricing and packaging of existing and
new services. -Figure out and deliver whatever is necessary to enable and
amplify the productivity of the inside and major account sales teams.
-Analyze, understand and report on revenue funnel performance. ¥ Create or
collaborate with an agency as necessary on the creation of effective sales
enablement tools and collateral. What we need from you: -Experience as a
software developer. -Specific experience in product marketing targeted at
developers. -Outstanding writing and messaging skills. -Designed and executed
revenue centric marketing campaigns. -Enabled sales teams through effective
product value propositions, scripts and collateral. -Specific experience in
reporting on campaign effectiveness and revenue centric campaign performance.

